# Hey, I thought we could share pictures of our shows...



## jonhirsh

Lets get started here are pics of a show i produced and designed the lights and sets for. and if you are in New york its playing off broadway soon. the show is called Neale Godfreys Tap Dancing Through the Board room i was going for a Broadway slash film noir look..



http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/sta_0022.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/stb_0023.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/IMG_0026.JPG


Tell me what you think and post your own shows

Jon Hirsh[/url]


----------



## techieman33

Here are his pictures


----------



## Peter

Wow! Thats some amazing work! you guys just keep giving me higher and higher goals to shoot for!


----------



## jonhirsh

Thank you now come on everone post some pics.


Jon Hirsh


----------



## len

I have a few but I don't have them online and I don't see a way to upload images that aren't online already, which mine aren't.


----------



## dvsDave

Just to let everybody know, you can upload your own files to CB! Check out the My Uploads link in teh main menu!


----------



## len

Let's see if I do this right. 

http://www.controlbooth.com/users/len/040213aragon-trussup.jpg

A show I was on crew for last year. Couldn't do it this year.


----------



## rapscaLLion

len... it's a picture of a truss w/ some cool lights, lets see the set 

I'll upload some pics soon.

BTW- Free and easy image hosting can be had here:

-http://imageshack.us/ (No signup required)
-www.photobucket.com (signup required, but more reliable)


----------



## len

Not a set. It's a place called the Aragon ballroom in Chicago. Very famous and on the National Register of Historic Places. There is a stage, but that wasn't in use that night. Just an AIDS awareness fundraiser with several thousand ravers going until about 8 AM. Here's a another shot
of the truss being assembled and you can kind of see the room. I couldn't stay too late into the party. I still had to rig another party for the next night at another venue. So one crew was ripping fixtures out of there at 8 AM, and driving them over to here 

for the next party. That's a pix from Saturday night at about 10 pm. The doors had just opened and we were still hanging some specials for the entryways and aiming some lekos on the bar area. I climbed down a ladder and backed into a guy with butt-less leather chaps on. 

The next day we had to rip everything out and get it loaded on a truck by 2 PM. And we were 2 crew short. Not fun. I didn't sleep for nearly a week.


----------



## soundman

The only one that even came close to turning out, I have a bunch more but they are all grainy and make me mad that I didnt think to take pictures till the last night. West Side Story BTW


----------



## len

Nice look. Did you consider using a frost for the spot? If you chose not to, can you say why?


----------



## avkid

Did you consider using a frost for the spot? If you chose not to, can you say why?
now that is a topic that lighting people will be divided over


----------



## soundman

Nope and heres the cut and dry answer. It wasn't an option, the lights in use are moving lights (they travel upstage partway threw the song and I wnated to keep the toplight on them.) and two of hte lights fdo not have a frost option. I can change out gobos like a mad man but I have yet to change a color. A secound reason would be I wanted the hard edge look, I saw it as a fantisey, the real world does not matter, just whats inside of the lights and because they can never be together its a hard edge. (not my thoughts at the time but makes a bit of sence now) An the worst reson is out TD is not a big fan of frost so I have not been exposed to it untill I started reading differnt books.



Things that shouldn't be in the picture, side light; way too much it helps bring out the faces but also does it too much, uneven cyc wash; one or two more cells would help alot. 

Thats one of the set, it was a fun one to build. I cut the steel but we had a pro come in and teach the TD how to weld it. Then we hung stuff on it for differnt scenes. THe other major set peice was Maria's bedroom which was two pieces of scafolding that caus emany a head ach for the grips.


----------



## lights11964

here is a link to a photo album from our Jesus Christ Superstar. Sorry there not the best but tell me what you think.

http://www.ddickman.photosite.com/jcs/


----------



## soundman

I liek the red and blue contrast in photo one.


----------



## techieman33

Wow, guys good pics, but lets watch the size, say 800X600 at the largest so that people can see them without having to scroll all over the page.


----------



## jonhirsh

Here are some pics from Waiting for Godot


http://www.controlbooth.com/users/jonhirsh/IMG_0333.JPG

http://www.controlbooth.com/users/jonhirsh/IMG_0345.JPG

those are the best pics i have and they are out of focus we had alot of haze in use that didnt help either

and keep on posting pics


----------



## Peter

That is SWEET looking fog! What did you use to make it? A dedicated "Ground Fog" machine? There are plenty of other threads about foggers, so i dont want to get off track here, but i am curious!


----------



## soundman

I dont think thats the result of a foog machine, looks more like foam or bubble type snow to me


----------



## MKE

Here are some pic of 2 of my recent shows. one is a dance show the other is footloose. please comment as it is a good way to learn

http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/100-0007_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/100-0016_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/100-0020_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/102-0296_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/103-0312_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/104-0459_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/103-0336_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/103-0338_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/103-0370_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/103-0344_IMG.JPG
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/MKE/104-0420_IMG.JPG


----------



## jonhirsh

Hey nope thats not fog thats poly snow seeing as we set the show in the winter thats about a 100 pounds of it but it coverd our stage perfectly.


----------



## avkid

isn't that fake snow highly flammable?


----------



## jonhirsh

Well thats a good question it is if not treated properly. You can purches items for this purpous we bought flame retardent poly snow but this comes with a large price tag esspecialy for a highschool show we were constatly replacing the snow over the run due to dirt and we went through about $1200 worth for 5 shows it was a real job to get it up off the deck i still find it in my pockets almost 7 months latter 


Jon Hirsh


----------



## Peter

MKE: you defanatly have an interesting space. I am not sure I have ever seen anything like it. It looks like you guys do a really nice job with it. You certainly have pleny of lights for such a small area... We probably have the same number of lights, but they are distriubted quite differently, and we are lighting a much bigger space. 

I am not a real expert on light, but those all like like really nice looks!


----------



## avkid

$1200 dollars worth of fake snow?!!!!!! That is like more money than I have seen in the last 3 years spent on expendables and rentals for everything at my school!


----------



## jonhirsh

Well i will make this the last coment on the subject only because this isnt the point of the thread. but here it goes as you could see it was the only set pice really other then the truss so thats where we decided to spend our money to make it look right. We do not have a shop so we can not build set pices so we try to come up with intresting ways of using what we have. 


Jon Hirsh


----------



## MKE

> MKE: you defanatly have an interesting space



The space that the production was done in is a hall with a basketball court. A set was built on it and portable seating was brought in. The lighting was on bars that were sitting ontop of the gurders. It was a pain to get anything up there and whaen it was all done we had to change filters as they had burnt out. I ended up having to spend several hours re focusing them as the only way to get up there over the seating was using a extension ladder.


----------



## Mayhem

Hi MKE - I was looking at your pics and thinking to myself "hey, those look like Australian line plugs and sockets" and then I notice that you too are from Aus!

Mind if I ask where?


----------



## MKE

Melbourne, were abouts are you


----------



## Mayhem

Perth


----------



## jonhirsh

Here are photos of a show i just did i was the automated lighting programer. Its called tick tick boom it was the canadian premire of the show. by Jonathan Larson


----------



## luc_ryno

*mke's show*

mke, your show was in a school somewhere near vermont south isnt it...i think i was at the bump in for your show last year? and andrew lewis was coordinating it, and you had a flown truss rig last year? or am i totally off the mark...

ryan


----------



## MKE

you are a long way off.
I live in Australia. all that work was done by me and one other person. It took forever. i would get up early and walk there and do about hour of work. go to school (at the year 7-10 campus down the road about 2k away. the production was done at the year 11 and 12 campus) at 8:15am, walk back over at 3:30 and work to about 9:00pm. (had to work around rehersals everynight to about 6:00).


----------



## soundman1024

While I'm not the lighting guy at our youth church I would like to post one anyway. It was taken during a normal service we have on Wednesdays.


----------



## jonhirsh

That looks awsome i am glade to see people are still posting in this topic. i should have new pics may 17.

Jon Hirsh


----------



## lights11964

We just did the musical Phantom. We had 2 slipstages, a 20 foot turntable, and a 40 foot long steel bridge. 

heres the link. Check out the other shows we've done. 

http://ddickman.photosite.com/


----------



## Radman

If only I could do "We Will Rock You"


----------



## propmonkey

i will soon have pix from Seussical the Musical, as soon as i get a chance and ro motivation to post them.

there are a few on our crappy website(i will also redo that as soon as i get the password)

www.sdb.k12.wi.us/memorial/theatre


----------



## freshmantech

we have some shots from our past shows up on our site:

http://creektheatre.com/gallery

I believe our best design shots (both set and lighting) are from Into the Woods in the 03-04 series.


feel free to check them all out however


----------



## tjbaudio

Verry nice sets Michael. I like the Into the Woods one too!


----------



## freshmantech

*thanks*

I must give credit to our crews...at least for into the woods...we all worked so hard to make that set (shivers at mention of chickenwire and styrofoam to this day). Again, i believe that was our best...
I was master carpenter / std (student tech director) for fiddler - the show was fun but nothing was really a "wow" factor this year...

everyone's pics look great...can't wait to see more!


----------



## c22yossarian

I Ld'd on a few shows at my school, here's a link to my schools website with a few shots from Jekyll and Hyde and Beauty and the Beast. God, I wish i had the publicity phots, maybe I'll post them later just to see what you guys think. 

http://www.lvacademytheatre.org/

This fella took photos of Jekyll in Nebraska.

http://68.96.130.34:2394/rbruhn/Jekyll and Hyde/index.htm

Anyways, leave comments, I really enjoyed seeing what other school are working on now. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Peter

Hey, welcome to controlbooth.com!

Thanks for the pictures! 

I really like the look with the masked men in blue with the green cyc and the pink smoke. It is really a unique look and one that I am guessing really fit the moment.

On another note... our school would never be allowed to do a play like that.... just judging by the costumes (or semi-lack of them more specifically). 

The look where he is at his workbench and the bench seems to be glowing really brightly is also very cool. did you have lights in the counter or just very focused overhead lights? Please share! 

Once again, welcome to controlbooth.com! Please post away and share your tricks and tips with us! (I know there is alot i could learn from you just by lookin @ your pics!)

Welcome To Controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## c22yossarian

*Thanks!*

Wow, thank you for the warm comments and questions, with all the trash talking and the back stabbing that goes on between the technicians at my school, it's nice to hear kind things every once in a while.

_I really like the look with the masked men in blue with the green cyc and the pink smoke. It is really a unique look and one that I am guessing really fit the moment. _

That sequence looked really great from the audience perspective. As the show progressed, more and more abstarct looks were written. Because of the bare stage (Four scrim walls on the edge of the 24" raised platform acting area with staircases DSC, SL and SR of the platforms) a lot of the mood came from the lighting, more so than any other show I have lit. With this particular q, Spider (The top hat fella played by Will Unger) is singing about the main theme of the show, facades. The surrounding "fates" are the chorus (which is revealed later after the climax when they reveal themselves, it's supposed to be obvious though), and they crawl around him originating US and then slinking past him right into the faces of the audience on the curtain of the stage. It looked a lot like the staircase scene in The Exorcist, or more recently The Grudge. Thankfully I had the use of four Martin Mac2000's hanging above the stage (they were the workhorses in this production) to really downlight the fates in a blue, which riccocheted like crazy off of those plastic face masks, while the USR spot technician (We had originally four spotlights on scaffolding just offstage, but took it down to two for Nebraska, this particular spot q was provided by Andy Gomez) nailed Spider in a Bastard Amber. Sillk Green was used for the bottom of the cyc. What really changed the colors though was a black scrim just US of the platforms, but DS of the floorlights and the cyc. We had holes in the platforms and a hazer that shot smoke out through pipes under the stage to them to create effects like the cloud behind Spider. I could really nail it with the par-can high-sides but keep the light off of Spider and the resulting effect was downright crap-your-pants-scary. (Sorry, I realize I split things up a lot when I type)

_On another note... our school would never be allowed to do a play like that.... just judging by the costumes (or semi-lack of them more specifically). _

All I can say is that around four o'clock in the morning, on a school night mind you, one of our theatre teachers comes in holding a Cosette head in front of his (we used the Le Mis picture and blew it up to put above windows and stuff in the lobby during our production of it in 2002) and says in his best girly voice "Look what Mrs. Hardgrove has been buying" as she comes on stage with two bags (out of a lot more) of Victoria Secret totaling something like $1200. Mind you, lighting that late at night already prompts some dirty, silly, and funny jokes but the addition of Mr. Edwards talking like a girl and Mrs. Hardgrove showing us the costumes that nobody had any idea were going to be as racy as they were had myself and Mr. Morris (The Tecnical teacher and my lighting guru) rolling for a good half-an-hour. I then proceeded to sleep in the theatre for two hours and go to school the next morning.

_The look where he is at his workbench and the bench seems to be glowing really brightly is also very cool. did you have lights in the counter or just very focused overhead lights? Please share! _

Ha, at first I was going to say that those Mac's were my friends during that show. And yes, they are in this q, but we had already burned one guy alive earlier in the show and this was just another fire effect but on his lab desk after he smashes a beaker. It was one of those face tingly moments in a song, and Taylor (The actor playing Jekyll) just moves so well that this turned out being one of the better moments in the show. I'll see if I can find my archival photos of the show back home in Las Vegas so you can really see how it turned out.

Thanks again for the questions and comments, I love talking shop. I really look forward to seeing what else is out there, so I hope there are a great number of show shots following soon.


----------



## The_Guest

*Variety Show Pics*



Me










The floor gobos house entrances


There is FOH, it's currently a mess because everything is being rigged up. There was another processing rack (not pictured) to the left of the console that wasn't set up yet.


----------



## AVGuyAndy

Here's some pics of my most recent show.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ajr.2...ttp://photos.sbc.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos[url]


----------



## jonhirsh

hey everones pics look awsome. just one thought is that it might be good to keep the sizes down so all readers can view them. 


now to the good stuff here is my online portfolio i just added the new show "can you see me yet?" my last high school show  second take a look at my wysiwyg renders i could use some coments on them since i am just learning the program 

http://photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/

thanks as always
Jon Hirsh


----------



## zac850

Wow, that is amazing Jeff!

I wish I had enough time, fixtures and, well, everything to be able to pull off a variety show like that. 

The most I was able to do with time and equptment this year was 6 Source 4 PAR's as basic backlight, red blue and yellow, very basic.

Just curious, how did you run that show? Did you program looks and run off subs, run looks off the bump buttons of subs, or what?

Personally, I only ever have maybe different sets of lights to mess with, so I just hit the bump buttons on the individual faders for the instruments.

Also, what did you use to control that show?


----------



## The_Guest

Thanks for the comments Zac.

To answer your question we created a few basic lighting concepts and branched off from there. Rather design per act. They were all ran live with a combination of cues and subs. Cues were used for some programmed sequences that were mostly used for dance acts and the few cd playback acts because the tempo stays the same. So it was a combination of everything, it would have been boring programming cue by cue and probably would look boring.

And if you were wondering, we felt like going no cyc. We use it for everything, why not experiment with a harder look? It's a nice look.

Unfortunately, no intels this year. Next year we'll have them. So lighting should be able to take off with an emphasis system and intels, along with a good several months of experience.

Lighting Console: ETC Express 250
(3) ETC Sensor+ Racks
(1) ETC Source Four PARNel
(75) ETC Source Four PAR
(6) ETC Source Four 10°
(12) ETC Source Four 19°
(28 ) ETC Source Four 26°
(24) ETC Source Four 36°
(10) ETC Source Four 50°
(10) Altman 6" Fresnel
(22) Altman 3-Cell Cyc
(3) Lycian SuperArc (spots)
(48') Tomcat 12" Truss
(2) LeMaitre XS Neutron Hazers
(1) LeMatire C02 Confetti Cannon (Too difficult finding a tech with enough insurance, but we have one for next year so we'll do a little more extravagant pyro. We were insured enough, the district was, but the tech and his union weren't)

If you have any more questions about sound/lights... fire 'em off...


----------



## jonhirsh

hey i just thought i would point out that co2 confetti cannons are not pyro and reqiure no special insurance. this may be differnt else where but i am a card carying pyro technician in canada and our very strict pyro laws do not even mention anything to do with open flame that is gas or parafin. as well as co2 devices although dangerous and should be treated with care are not pyro.

pyro must be an effect with an electric match, pyro must be fired electronicaly otherwise its a fire work ment for out doors there are exceptions to the rule but i wont go there but you should be absolutely fine with your co2 confettie launcher.

Play safe
Jon Hirsh


----------



## Mayhem

Jon is correct in the fact that CO2 or Compressed air confetti or streamer cannons are not pyro. However, you can get pyro fired streamer and confetti canons and as they do contain a charge, are a pyro device.

From memory, LeMatrie make both CO2 and pyro propelled confetti cannons.

I carry an unrestricted theatrical pyro and unrestricted fireworks license here in Australia.


----------



## jonhirsh

yes but he did say confetti launcher he did not say he had a pyro device with confetti cartages if he did then it would be pyro. The lematrie pyro confetti devices arer not all that effective anyway and they have allot of fall out but this is off topic so i will stop now keep making sugestions and comments on peoples photos and posting your own


JH


----------



## Mayhem

I think that your points were very valid Jon and I know The_Guest didn’t specify that what propulsion system the ones he referred to were. Although, based on what he did post, you would imagine that it was not pyro. However, given that pyro was included in the post I just wanted to clarify that both types are made. 

Someone my mistakenly think that the two wires coming from one is simply a means of electronically firing a CO2 canister.


----------



## jonhirsh

hey my fault thanks for clearing that up 


JH


----------



## The_Guest

Mayhem is correct, LeMaitre manufactures both C02 and explosive driven confetti products.

Because of the regulations of both my district and local fire marshalls, we were required to have a licensed pro set off the pyro. We already own many LeMaitre pods and I believe one or two launchers. But for the amount we were setting off, how many times, and the locations, the rules became more strict.

Unfortunately (but fortunately there are such rules and regs) due to the requirements of my district and community, we could not find a tech in the area who had enough insurance. Fortunately my school has the insurance and the admins approved it all, so I know pyro is possible. And we found this out about a week before the show, so there wasn't much time to search for a guy who has the insurance. Plus, things take time to process, we were pretty much ran out of time to do this.

So obviously the flash pods/firey effects weren't going to happen this year. Same with the confetti cannons, which are explosive. So we looked into our options, and we rented C02 confetti units. These work great. You don't have to run cable allover the place, you can patch them into a dimmer to trigger 'em, and just require a simple fill from an air compressor. And best of all you don't have to worry about performers getting injured or dealing with local rules and regs. They get decent air, even our first electric caught a little confetti. Everyone loved them.

But wait it get's better, a guest we had at the show knows a guy in his home state who happens to be familar/certified with our local regulations and he has union have the insurance. So looks like we'll take things up a notch next year. That's explosive driven confetti (which puts C02 to shame, and C02 isn't bad at all) AND flashpods/sparks. We've already demo'd all the stuff, so we aren't disappointed. And we already own most of the stuff, so it should be an even more exciting year.


----------



## jonhirsh

hey just to clarify then if you are saying you have pyro technic confetti launchers then you have a system called pyroflash by lamatrie which uses pods you do not have a confetti launcher you are using a pyro system and putting in confetti pods the only reason i clarify this for you is because if you are presenting specs for a show you should explain your gear properly. to avoid confusion. so for future referance 


co2 - confetti launcher dedicated device for throwing confetti

pyro confetti pod - used in conjunction with another device ment for pyro that is being used to throw confetti 

non of this was ment to sound angry in anyway and i hope no one felt that. but i find it is important to be clear to avoid problems at the job site.

JH


----------



## jonhirsh

hey just to clarify then if you are saying you have pyro technic confetti launchers then you have a system called pyroflash by lamatrie which uses pods you do not have a confetti launcher you are using a pyro system and putting in confetti pods the only reason i clarify this for you is because if you are presenting specs for a show you should explain your gear properly. to avoid confusion. so for future referance 


co2 - confetti launcher dedicated device for throwing confetti

pyro confetti pod - used in conjunction with another device ment for pyro that is being used to throw confetti 

non of this was ment to sound angry in anyway and i hope no one felt that. but i find it is important to be clear to avoid problems at the job site.

JH


----------



## The_Guest

Correct JH,

Sorry I have not been that clear on all this. I didn't run any of this stuff, my apologies. I spent most of the time hanging fixtures and rigging truss. But overall most of my focus went to sound, for this show. But thank you for all of your information, you seem to really know the LeMaitre line well.

BTW, the CO2 units were rented. However the confetti and pyro PODS we originally planned to use, we already own. We only needed to purchase a few more pod ignition units and a few confetti pods. We planned to use a total of 8 pods (four confetti, four pyro).

Thanks, I appreciate you're help!


----------



## c22yossarian

*There we go...*

Said I would post actual show shots, figured it would help me start my online portfolio anyways.

http://photobucket.com/albums/y279/KombatKarl/


----------



## The_Guest

"Into the castle" looks great. I'm diggin' the blue. Can you tell me what you did for that scene?


----------



## Donnab

http://www.beauchamp.info/04C-Wizard of Oz.htm


----------



## Peter

I like how you did the Wiz as a projection. Was that pre-recorded? It is a neat look. We had our wiz speak from behind some flats, and then we opend two flats out and rolled him out on his throne with a huge roll of smoke, and yellow and red lights shineing up through the smoke behind him making it look like he was riding out on a bunch of flames. Anyways, I like the projector look, it is very well blended into the background and realy fits the scene.


----------



## Donnab

Yes, it was pre Recorded, but you couldn't tell. It looked awesome with the flames and stuff!


----------



## Peter

Very cool!


----------



## Never_grew_up

Hi everyone. I'm a new member to this forum. I used to do lighting & sound in high school YEARS ago and have gotten back into it since my 17 yr old daughter has expressed an interest. Here's a link to the pictures of North Springs High School's production of Chicago they did last spring.

https://secure1.eyeselect.com/cgi-b...y/category.cgi?category=11&results_per_page=9

My daughter was the LD and I did the sound design. 17 wireless lavs, 4 hanging chorals & 2 floor mics 'just in case'.


----------



## Peter

Hey, Welcome!

Two generations of techs! sweet!  My parents just nod and smile whenever I talk anything about tech and only start questioning when they get the bills for equipment!  

That looks like quite the production! I am amazed by the shows that some high schools put on! These pictures make my HS's shows look like a kindergarten production!


--PS if you'd like to drop by the new member forum I'm sure everyone would like to welcome you!


----------



## zac850

Your daughter is very talented, I like those pictures of Chicago. I especially like what she did with the jail house scenes.


----------



## Never_grew_up

North Springs is the Fulton county magnet school for the performing arts, so they have big dance, choral, drama, and music departments. The girl in the pictures that played Velma is now on full dance scholarship at Marymount Manhattan.

And yes, I'm VERY proud of her.


----------



## zackw250

Go here: www.ctkevents.com - Click on Rental Information, and then on the left click on Event Pictures. You can see the theatre I work in, and some of the shows I've done.


----------



## Peter

Did you get to work on the Delarious? concert? If yes, I am VERY Jelous!  I was just saying it on another thread arround here that I am annoyed that no Christian bands ever make it up to MA or New England for that matter! 

Anyway, enough rant, the pics look great!! It looks like quite the setup you have. I like the use of the intels on the stage pointing up!


----------



## zackw250

Peter - Yes, I had the pleasure of not only helping there LD with the show, but I also produced the show. It was a pretty sweet audio rig, from Ford Audio out of Seattle. The lighting rig was all ours except for the 4 HES studio spot 250s on the floor. Sold out concert - 1,500 folks. I am working on booking Point of Grace in the fall, but no definates yet.


----------



## Peter

Sweet!!!!!!!!!! I really have to figure out how to get some of those guys to come to New England!


----------



## zackw250

The way to get them to your venue: $$$

Unfortunetly you'd think it would be different for Christian bands, but it's not. The promoter had to pay 12.5k to get them here. Ouch!


----------



## Peter

Ya, that's a big Ouch!


----------



## Peter

Ya, that's a big Ouch! 

Is that then, you do all the ticket sales and keep the profits from that? How does that work? (sorry if this is getting way off topic)


----------



## dwt1

Hi:

I have enjoyed looking at your show pictures.

The link below is to our school theatre page and
pics can be found on the Archive and 2003-2004 pages. Still working on 2004-2005.

www.evansville.net/~dwt/Index.htm

Thanks,

DWT1


----------



## dj_illusions

Here is a photoalbum that the photographer has published with pictures of the last show I designed & Operated. 

The show was cabaret, I had 4 Giotto 400's, 2 Studio Spots, 3 Pixel Par LED Strips, 3 SweFog Hazers and about... 250 dimmer channels!

Looked fantastic, sorry that most of the pictures have cast; they got in the way of my design grrrr

http://www.tps.vic.edu.au/promo/cabaret_images.htm[/url]


----------



## len

This is a rendering of a show I'm working on for next weekend. 4 movers and 4 ACL on a truss upstage, 4 upstage left and right each, and 4 each on downstage, all on pipe and base. http://www.controlbooth.com/users/len/demo2.jpg


----------



## avkid

What program did you use for that rendering?


----------



## Peter

From the logo in the corner of the image, i would say it was Martin Show Designer.


----------



## len

Peter said:


> From the logo in the corner of the image, i would say it was Martin Show Designer.



Yep. Actually, it's a lite version that's installed with LightJockey. Even tho I don't use that software for everything, it's very easy to render stuff to e-mail to clients for demo purposes.


----------



## Radman

Nice pics everyone! Here's a link to my pic directory, not much, but not nothing! The show is Peter Pan. No pics of flying cuz if she's in the air I'm on the other end of the rope holding her up!

http://radman.freeserverhost.net/pics/Pan/


----------



## Radman

I must add, these are directly upluaded from the camera, so sorry for the multiples, and sorry for the bad focus. I did straight fail photo 1 3 grade periods in a row!

BTW I can upload some video clips if you'd like. You can see the flying.


----------



## AVGuyAndy

Is it just me or does that link go to a page about how to make websites?


----------



## Radman

Fixed it. Apparently its case sensitive.


----------



## Foxinabox10

Dracula







A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## Foxinabox10

Sorry about the size on those. I don't host the pictures online, it's from my director's site.


----------



## Radman

http://radman.freeserverhost.net/pics/

render.bmp

My first WYSIWYG render. It didn't turn out quite right, I want to redo the whole thing.

BTW It took like 8 hrs to render that iddy biddy thing, is that normal?

EDIT: LOL apparently when lights are aimed at other lights the beam passes through in the shaded view but in the render no such luck.


----------



## The_Guest

Foxinabox10,

Beautiful photos, the lighting looks GREAT, you should be very proud
of your work. I really like your looks. I love the lighting, everything is so warm and crisp with minimal shadows. Very impressed.


----------



## Foxinabox10

The_Guest,

Thank you very much.


----------



## jonhirsh

Hey your wyg render of 8 hours is fast. to do a high quality render can take up to 20 hours or atlest i have found that. 


you need to play with camera placement and size of the image 

i usualy set it at 1024 by 768 thats about the perfect size. 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/WYSIWYG/51fb90cb.jpg


thats one of mine. 

you just need to play with your settings use less fog set to 0% ambiant light unless thats what your going for. and make sure you select a full render and not a quick lo res render. which is what it looks like you did. 


if you need help email me at [email protected]


JH


----------



## Radman

Thanks!
Nice pic btw.


----------



## jonhirsh

You should call cast in toronto they are really good at giveing advice. 


JH 

or email me


----------



## Inaki2

len said:


> Nice look. Did you consider using a frost for the spot? If you chose not to, can you say why?



I have done this a lot, on some shows I'll directly have them either tape a frost on the front or use Beamlights. On others I want the flexibility to use both so I'll run the frost into a color slot in the boomerang. Thisis good with "fantasy" moments where I can differenciate between them doing a really obvious followspot.


----------



## Inaki2

len said:


> Nice look. Did you consider using a frost for the spot? If you chose not to, can you say why?



I have done this a lot, on some shows I'll directly have them either tape a frost on the front or use Beamlights. On others I want the flexibility to use both so I'll run the frost into a color slot in the boomerang. Thisis good with "fantasy" moments where I can differenciate between them doing a really obvious followspot.


----------



## Radman

Here's some pics from the most recent talent show.

The band "Reverb"


----------



## Eboy87

An old topic I know, but I wanted to share a dew pics I've taken.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/eboy87/my_photos


----------



## propmonkey

Here are some picture of The Skin of Our Teeth from last fall. i am very proud of the lighting for this show, my favorite one is the first one(skin22)


http://photobucket.com/albums/v248/coobie52088/skin/


----------



## soundman1024

About two weeks ago our church had a CD release night for our live youth album, EM1. (PM me if you would like a link to stream clips of the songs or purchase online, but I don't want to spam CB.) Anyway we had a pretty cool setup for it as we brought stuff in from our youth room as well as things we have in the main auditorium. For moving lights we had 4 Color Pro HX (not really movers, but I put them in the category), 4 Technobeams (2 w/iris), 2 Mac 500(e?), 2 Studio Color 575s, and 6 xSpots. It would have been 12 xSpots, but we just bought used, and 6 came damaged. Yellow Freight had them in the back of their truck bumping around in their road cases. Anyway lighting that night was controlled by an iPC. Here are a few pictures.

That picture is from the catwalk looking down on the stage. The magenta/pink beams from the catwalk are the xSpots, the natural beams are from source 4s, the magenta on stage is the studio colors.

Here is the stage from about the middle of the sound booth. The UV on the curtins behind the screen is from the color pros, the side UV lights are the studio colors. The movers shining yellow are the macs.

This is 3 source 4 pars on each side of the truss.

This one is from the monitor console which I was running. Because I was there I don't have any cool pictures from the event when an audience was there.

While I'm posting pictures I'll throw a few more out. Below is one from a normal youth service. 


Below is one from when we had a special speaker in for 3 nights. Once again 4 technos on the same truss. This time it was a printed banner instead of a screen with a projector.


----------



## moojoe

Heres a few photos from a dance show I designed over the summer.
didnt have any choice in lighting posititions or colours, since they were already chosen. (we were doing 8 show over the summer, plus stuff like this). though our invintory consisted of over 200 source fours, 100 pars, 6 studio spot 575s, and 3 studio colour 575s. all controlled by a Hog2PC.

keep in mind, I had two days to design the entire thing, I only saw the show once, and they actors only performed once in the light before the show.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/1528157/


----------



## soundman1024

Yeah programming in a short period of time is difficult. All the programming for those pictures I posted happened the day of the event.


----------



## Barkerclb

Heres a link to the pics of Glass Theatre productions: 

http://www.lynchburg.org/schools/GlassTheatre/performances.htm

Just click on the title of the show you would like to see. It is updated regularly as we get the pics in from the show...


----------



## Aaron_Parsekian

*CONCERT GALLERY:* http://photobucket.com/albums/b194/4077hawkeye/Winter Concert 2005/

*DANCE GALLERY:* http://photobucket.com/albums/b194/4077hawkeye/Dance/




Alright, keep in mind I'm only 17. I know I have a lot to learn . . .

But here are two gig's I lit recently:

My schools winter concert and a 60's Dance in our gym.


The dance in the gym required that I run socapex from the stage accross the hallway and into the gym. 


Both of these I did alone. I personally rented the cable, made plots / paper work etc. . .


Hope you all like-comments more than welcome!


----------



## avkid

Your "dimmer pack" scares me a little.


----------



## Aaron_Parsekian

How so? Its completely safe so long as you dont overload it. Each dimmer can handle 600watts or 5amps and an edison connector is rated at 15amps or 1800watts-so as long as you stay in those parameters it is perfectly safe.

Plus I wired it-and I'm really Anal when it comes to electricity.


----------



## avkid

Aaron_Parsekian said:


> Its completely safe so long as you dont overload it.
> Plus I wired it-and I'm really Anal when it comes to electricity.



It is safe for you, but maybe not for someone else who gets their hands on it and puts too big a load on the dimmer.


----------



## soundman1024

So long as the people using it know its limits it is okay. If it were fused it would be fine.


----------



## Aaron_Parsekian

soundman1024 said:


> So long as the people using it know its limits it is okay. If it were fused it would be fine.



I'm the only person who ever uses it and its kept at my house. 

*But a fuse certianly wouldn't hurt!*

Thanks guys!


----------



## Radman

Covers over the dimmers would be a good thing to add as well. I'm pretty sure theres a few things that might cause problems if dropped into one of those boxes.

Me likes the blue ceiling.


----------



## dwt1

Hi Folks:

The following is a link to a few pics from our recent production of "The Diviners".


http://members.evansville.net/dwt/diviners.htm


----------



## avkid

Do you know that says November 2006?


----------



## dwt1

Hello:

I had not noticed.

Thanks,

dwt1


----------



## Drmafreek

From _Macbeth_, November, 2005. I was both the scenic and lighting designer, and it was an all female version.


----------



## Patch

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

These are a few shows that I worked on in my past.


----------



## BillESC

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's a couple of shots of one of our systems at work.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

ooh, I'm a fan of the variety show with the trussing. Here are some pics from my little project. Our space has normally 3 electrics, each a wash, so I decided to mix it up, using the 3rd as specials and putting medium lamps into them. Also hung the side light which was something different. 
Criticism is welcome and wanted.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hey all your stuff looks great sory i havent posted in this thread much latley but i have been very busy at CalArts, So here is my first show i have designed in California at the pasfic resident theatre in Venice beach. 

http://photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/Woman in Mind - Lighting Designer/

Coments are welcome.


----------



## Mayhem

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> ooh, I'm a fan of the variety show with the trussing. Here are some pics from my little project. Our space has normally 3 electrics, each a wash, so I decided to mix it up, using the 3rd as specials and putting medium lamps into them. Also hung the side light which was something different.
> Criticism is welcome and wanted.



Nice, simple and effective. Wish all of my rock gigs looked as good. However, most either don't have the money to spend on lighting or the venue has no bar/trus to speak of.

Have to ask what the purple gel you are using is.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Mayhem said:


> Nice, simple and effective. Wish all of my rock gigs looked as good. However, most either don't have the money to spend on lighting or the venue has no bar/trus to speak of.
> 
> Have to ask what the purple gel you are using is.



The 4 purple in the 4 center pars in the back is my fav, R39, Skelton Exotic Sangria, who can not like a gel with that name?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Just finshed up another talent show, this one I got together money to rent to mac 550s and a whole hog 2 setup for my laptop. These looks were okay, sadly the best ones were from songs with many cues, so I was unable to take pics of them, getting a video of my favorite group though, if the colors are not too washed out I will post it.


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

[action=soundlight]is envious![/action]

That's a pretty cool design. If only I even had that many lights...


----------



## gafftaper

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

These are pictures from my favorite high school production about 4 years ago. I was a one man show, teaching in a poor urban high school. I did "Once Upon a Mattress" on a $1000 production budget. 

This is a shot of the set including the massive bed. The Castle Wall is 1 1/2 inch insulation foam from Home depot carved and painted for texture. Hanging above the set is cheesecloth the low budget lighting designer's best friend. 



This is shot of the start of the ball sequence. I had a really crazy friend doing choreography. We hated the traditional "Lawrence Welk" music so we changed the dance. It started out with a lot fun 60's dance moves instead. Note the cool red cheesecloth... that's just 4 fresnels and some cheese cloth. 


Then we went disco... cue "stayin alive". I flew in a mirror ball, streamers and some bad wig's appeared.


----------



## LDSFX

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here is my most recent show. It was an educational Shakespeare sampler that ran for a week here at the Alex Theatre in Glendale, CA.

http://web.mac.com/ldsfx/iWeb/C052D4E3-BA5E-4C83-8075-652DD8C37FA8/Shakespearience!.html


If you click on "Seasons of Love" in the navigation pane on that page, you will see another show I did recently. This was my first show with Rose Brand's ShowLED star drop and it freakin rocked! It was definitely worth the $500 from the budget, not to mention the lack of frustration from not having to light a cyc.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


LDSFX said:


> Here is my most recent show. It was an educational Shakespeare sampler that ran for a week here at the Alex Theatre in Glendale, CA.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/ldsfx/iWeb/C052D4E3-BA5E-4C83-8075-652DD8C37FA8/Shakespearience!.html
> 
> 
> If you click on "Seasons of Love" in the navigation pane on that page, you will see another show I did recently. This was my first show with Rose Brand's ShowLED star drop and it freakin rocked! It was definitely worth the $500 from the budget, not to mention the lack of frustration from not having to light a cyc.



wow thats nice work, I always thought that running lights for something like a sampler would be difficult to design for.


----------



## LDSFX

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Nah, the entire show is a scripted "play within a play" so its really been a great experience being with this show for so long.


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Recently I did the design for the middle school show at my school. The show, wasn't terribly "deep" or "emotional" but very children's theatre-esc and campy.

It was a lot of fun, and I had to really crunch to use what we had in stock as far as fixtures because we had some - ehem - issues with a certain teacher of ours. Anyway, onto the pictures...

http://www.andrewleitchfilms.com/internet 

a few things to note. In the primarily blue photo, the shot doesn't show it but the whole scrim is washed fairly well with a blue up to about 3/4s of the way up - then it goes black. 

Sorry for the picture quality, I tried to keep the colors and quality the same but it's difficult. Any advice on that also would be nice.

I'm pretty happy about how it turned out - especially with the constraints. Take a look, it's deff not amazing like some work here, but there isn't a whole lot of room to put in very bold statements.

Andrew


----------



## kingfisher1

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

looks good! what were the ...ahem... problems?


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Our theatre director, who isn't coming back next year after working here for only one year (hmm i wonder why...) somehow managed to shake up, break or just screw up quiet a few lights so we didn't have time to repair them.


----------



## Barkerclb

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Heres 2 pics of CATS that we put on in Feb. I was on the light crew, and ran one of the 3 follow spots during the show. Hope you guys like them!


----------



## egorleski

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here are my favorite pics from the last few years:
Beauty and the Beast

The Scarlet Pimpernel

Metamorphoses





These are just some of my favorite pictures. for more from our school heres the link to the photographer http://www.samlevitan.com/clients.php?cid=hphs


----------



## MircleWorker

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Keep up the Great work. I like the look, and the lighting. Effective and extremly attractive.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Well this happened months ago and I'm still sorting through pictures. I have some reallly cool ones, some really blurry ones, I'll post when I get a chance. The DVD is coming out really soon though, so I'll see if I can steal any shots from there. In the meantime, this was our crazy booth setup.

One of the consoles is rented, and one is not. Let's guess which one.

Seriously though, if you ever get a chnace to work with the Maxxyz, try it. It's one of the most intuitive things I've ever worked with, a junior and two sophomores with absolutely no prior instruction or experience were able to program and run an entire two hour concert/variety show with it no problem. *salivate.*

Anyways, the booth setup was freaking crazy. As you can see, we had the two boards (Fun fact. The external monitor mounts seemed to be the PERFECT size for popo lights. Who knew?), with the ClearCom in between. (the monitor on top we had running but never really used). The insane thing of that was, is that what you see here was RAISED 2 feet off of the ground, on choral platforms we lugged up there (holy bajesus.) In FRONT of the platform you see was a little "trench" of 5 spotlights (our two Lycien midgets, and the "zoom on a stick" Luminators). It was the most amazing booth setup ever, everyone could see and operate, and it just worked perfectly. I couldn't get a wide shot of the booth, but it was amazing. EDIT: if you look under the desks, you can see the chairs that were in the SpotTrench, to give you a better idea.

You can see in the background most of our rig and set (I designed both). 10 Mac 700's (Absolutely amazing), 15 Studio Spots, and 4 Technobeams (which we must have used, persay, twice in the entire show). Yes, the price tag was rediculous, and I've already been reassured it will never happen again. Oh well. My only regret was that I was just kind of thrust into designing everything--I had absolutely no experience whatsoever with any intelligent lighting--and so I could have used my funds much, much more effectively. But oh well. MainLight was really nice and gave us a great discount, at any rate. (Senseless plug! What can I say, I'm grateful.)

Oh right, the picture.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

umm, the pics? I really wanna see what you did with those.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

??? Someone else had a problem with my linked pictures in another thread, why are they not working?  !

TRY this direct link to the photograph first: http://www40.brinkster.com/darsax/DSCF0007.JPG

Here, I'm also attaching a smaller version to this board (just realized today you could do that)

I can't do it tonight because I have an AP (urk!) exam tomorrow, but I'll put up photos of the actual show (some amazing ones) within the next couple days.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hey here are some pics of a show i just Designed called Buried Child by Sam Sheppard. 

My rig was, 

2 Ma Light consoles (one as a tracking back up)
24 Dim chanels a multitude of S4s and 8" Fresnels
3 Mac 250+
2 Mac 2Ks
5 Mac 600s
6 Spectra Q3 scrollers

JH











There are more here at this link 
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/Buried Child - Designer/


----------



## FxDrew

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Back in High School I designed the lights for "West Side Story". Here is the link to a site dedicated to our highschool theatre shows when my buddy (the set designer) was working there: http://www.madpainter.com/shows/2001/WestSideStory.htm

Here's a few highlights


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hey FXDrew, that's actually pretty incredible. I take it then, that both you and the set designer weren't students? (I'm just curious, if you guys were than holy bajesus)

Another thing. Did you put lights in the I-Beams under the highway-type thing? (They seem lit up, and that seems like it'd be a pretty good place to put them, but yea)

All in all, that's absolutely amazing work. (Both you and the set designer)


----------



## FxDrew

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

At the time I was a student and the Set Designer was a former student (he's actually 12 years older than me). It was an incredible design considering neither of us had formal training in Lighting/Scenic design. All our knowledge came from books on the subject. We were in the "if we think it'll look good, then let's do it" spirit. I wasn't too thrilled about laying out and personally roto-zipping all those windows out in the skyline, but man did it look good. 

We did put lights behind the i-beams. Here is a photo of it: http://www.madpainter.com/shows/2001/Detail/WSS/WSS_15.htm
and here:
http://www.madpainter.com/shows/2001/Detail/WSS/WSS_16.htm

Thanks! (if you want to check out more shows, look at http://www.madpainter.com)


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

hot *[email protected]#*[email protected]#*[email protected]#*[email protected]# FXdrew, that has to be one of the best sets I have seen, and that was a HS set!?


----------



## FxDrew

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> hot *[email protected]#*[email protected]#*[email protected]#*[email protected]# FXdrew, that has to be one of the best sets I have seen, and that was a HS set!?



I cross my heart and hope to die... that is a High School set, Designed and TD' by a student that graduated from that school (you would never guess that he is actually a SQL programmer, one of the top in the nation), and everything else was built/designed by students. I actually won the best student lighting in the state of MN that year for the show.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

OKAY. Let's try this again. Somehow, none of the 3+ sites I've tried to imagelink from have actually worked. So, since I saw johnhirsh use photobucket and he successfully imagelinked, I'll give it a try.


Here are some white pics that give you a pretty good sense of the rig.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

And these are some pictures of before the show, just some static looks I thought looked pretty cool.






(that's me in that last photo)


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


(I hope this isn't too many pictures)


And now, the best during-show photos. If you guys want, I can post some more (I have some great ones, I picked out the 20+ best photos but I'm not going to bombard you guys with the rest if you aren't interested)


----------



## mbandgeek

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

wow that is a cool setup. let me guess professional theater right?

at my school we have conventional fixtures and very few at that. I want to have the technical director request some moving fixtures, but the odds of that happening is 1 in a million.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

What are your wash fixtures they look like 600s or studio colours but i cant tell. 

JH


----------



## soundman

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

What did you do for rigging? Chain motors from the grid or 'dead hung' from battons?


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Response to mbandgeek: Nope, we're a high school. Everything shown is rented.

Response to JH: The washes are Studio Color 575's, but I may be interested in getting 600's next year.

Response to soundman: All "dead hung" (I think?) with spanset and shackles. Wish we had motors, but too much $$.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

wow so how much does that rental cost you and how do you manage that much money? Also what are the spot fixtures and what are you controlling it by?

//Also wouldn't mind seeing more pics


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Haha, then I can post some more.

The spot fixtures are Mac 700's (Some of the most amazing things I've EVER worked with. CMY mixing on a spot fixture? What?!).

The control board was a Martin Maxxyz. I had uploaded a picture of our booth setup a while ago, but considering I finally got the stupid imagelink to work, I can just link it up here. Give me a couple minutes...

edit: My bad, our entire lighting budget (including rigging, cable, flash rope (not seen) and other expenses) was approximately $8,000 USD.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

More pictures of the show:






And the booth setup, not counting the 2 lycian midgets/3 Altman Luminators set on the ground in front of the platform the boards were on:


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

man thats something else, I have rig envy....


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Haha, I'll take that as a compliment.  (Thanks?)

Meanwhile, my director has already told me that my budget is going to be slashed in half or more for next year. Poo.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Dude look at the post i did before yours The pics of buried child i had mac 600's there terrible. Do not get them. I had 3 with major problems and there slow as hell the only advantage is the colour mixing system doesnt give you that really ugly dicro lines. it does a smooth job of mixing the dicros but hey do what you want but 575's are much nicer and punchyer. 


How did you like the console. Im more of a grand MA guy but hey to each there own. Lol as long as its not a hog eh?

JH

ps. there is nothing wrong with the hog but its too much about words and i work better with graphic interfaces.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Huh, missed that. Thanks tons for the advice though, probably saved me some trouble.

As for the Maxxyz, absolutly loved it. Took 5 high school students with no prior experience on it and one semiexperienced college sophomore about 3 days to program most of a show--colors, movements, cues, I don't think there was much more that board could do that we could explore. (Yeah that's probably a lie, but you get my point). But no, absolutely loved the Maxxyz, made everything very simple.

Never used a Hog actually, nor a GrandMA, but I've heard the GrandMA is really good too, very intuitive.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


> Never used a Hog actually, nor a GrandMA, but I've heard the GrandMA is absolutely great.


The one time I managed to get my hands on a pair of mac 550's I used the hog pc with playback and recording wings and really loved it, things just made sense once you got the hang of it. (But then again I read the manual cover to cover before the show) It is heavy on the text as jon said but I normally use an ETC board so that was a non issue for me. 

Also for wash fixtures look into the The High End color commanders, they have a 700watt(or something around that) and a 1200 watt version. I had the opertunity to play with one at theatre fest this year and it was a solid fixture.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Yeah I had heard about that too, as well as the fact that they had irises, which is like, a supermajorplus. Did you have issues with noise though?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I tested it in a ball room with lots going on so I can't really give you a good answer on that one, sorry.

EDIT: A quick check of the product page on HE's site doesn't show an iris here, and I don't think I have ever seen a wash fixture with that, it can zoom though. (If that reply was directed at jon and not me just ignore me)


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

My Mac 600's were washes so they dont have iris they have zoom, frost, colour, and Shutters. There ok units but im not a big fan. 

As for noise there is an intresting Phanomenon that if you have 18 fans in a medium sized room buzzing non stop from when the audiance enters to affter they have left they dont notice them. it becomes the room tone. So i dont wory about noise any more keep in mind this show was a theatrical not an musical or concert where noise is usualy an issue but it wasnt. 

I am glad you found the hog to suit your needs for programing; its really a prefernce thing. That is why there are soo many consoles out there to choose from. 
JH


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hm. I had heard that the Studio Commands or whatever they were had irises in them--strange for a wash fixture I know--and I got excited (like I said, you dont see wash fixtures with those every day). But, like you JH, I haven't been able to find any mention of that anywhere.

By the way, what did you mean by zoom, pie4? I might have missed that, but I dont know what you'd mean in a wash fixture context--you mean, change the size of the field? (Er, do you mean zoom like a leko zoom? Because hell, that'd be even better than an iris)


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

by zoom i mean hmm how to expalin, its spoting a fresnel. Its not as exciting as you would think. it just reduces the pool of light. But on lets say my Mac 2ks (a profile fixture) then zoom is exactly like zoom on a source 4. 

JH


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DarSax said:


> By the way, what did you mean by zoom, pie4? I might have missed that, but I dont know what you'd mean in a wash fixture context--you mean, change the size of the field? (Er, do you mean zoom like a leko zoom? Because hell, that'd be even better than an iris)



Yeah thats exactly what I ment, zoom doesn't have the range that an iris does, but it still is a very handy tool to have. I prefer zoom over iris though mainly because you can get the fixture brighter and it will cut through ambiet light better in the haze zoomed to a low degree.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


jonhirsh said:


> by zoom i mean hmm how to expalin, its spoting a fresnel. Its not as exciting as you would think. it just reduces the pool of light. But on lets say my Mac 2ks (a profile fixture) then zoom is exactly like zoom on a source 4.
> 
> JH



I think I see what both of you mean. Still cool.





And, since I feel we're getting off topic (but hey, this is very useful, I thank you guys for responding)




I think that's about it for the good pictures, I don't want to crowd out everything else anyways D:


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Well i did start this thread a million years ago so if it were to go off topic i am glade its my fault. so on a side note, i was just wondering is this the longest runing thread? how would i find out if it is. 

JH


----------



## kingfisher1

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

DarSax, that looks really good. teh senic elements look really cool. what did you use to light those?


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Haha, it's actually funny you ask that, because I had written that all out in a completely different thread, in special f/x--let me find it...

ER, actually, I bet those pictures I linked in there still don't work for anyone except me. Here's how I did it, with newly done pictures:

"
We actually do that stuff every year with our Talent Show, and believe me, it is amazing. Well, not exactly the cyc/platform contrast (thats a cool idea), but the lighting up of the set is basically what makes our sets so cool from year to year.

There are actually a ton of different ways you can do the desired effect. For the last show I did, we actually used 3 different methods to do it.


First was under the platforms themselves, just as you described. We covered the entire thing with some Rosco tough spun (I forget the number, I think you can find it in most swatch books though), bought in rolls and stapled on. All in all, we should have used diffuse rather than the spun most likely, but it still looked amazing. We enclosed the other walls with luan and put 4 studio colors under there. Was very cool.


Second was was for the lockers (the set was a school). You can see that the two outer lockers are basically big translucent sheets with paper lockers glued on. What we did was use a circular saw (it was luan) to make large cuts in the wall. Then, behind, we set up a 2x4 frame so the wall would be stable and we could staple on the diffuse. The material is simply Rosco diffuse, and to light them I put two Altman zooms on the floor behind and to the side and cropped them.

The inside ones were a bit more complex. They also were a complete pain to make. The lockers, though you can't see from the photo, are actually built so they stick out of the wall. Using 2x4's, luan, and a whole lot of measurements and planning, I (yeah I did these myself. NEVER AGAIN.) (Not the effect, it was amazing; I'll just make other people create the effect next year) was able to make frames of the lockers, with walls seperating each locker. From there I stapled on more Rosco diffuse. Then, with a saw-zaw, I cut holes in the floor under each locker, and alligned the lockers over each hole. By putting fresnells underneath (see picture below), each locker was able to be lit up with a different color. That is, until the director decided that he liked them all the same color. UUUUUURRRRGHHHH.



The door was yet ANOTHER story, and the biggest pain of all. We had to cut out the shape of the door from the luan (including cutting through 2x4 supports). We then attached 2x4's to create the frame. We then used more Rosco diffuse to cover it, and, using 4 or so fresnells in crazy locations (bolted to the floor, to the walls, everything) to light it all up."


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

dersax-
Martin just realeased a new wash fixture which I think you might jump at to have in your plot next year, the 700 wash.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

At only 12 grand a fixture i dont really see that happening, I only use more expensive lights  Hmmm 20 DL2's next show muh ha ha ha 


JH


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

lol, I can hardly imagine how you would even use 20 dl2 fixtures.


----------



## moojoe

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

easy. since i wouldnt want 20, only like 10, sell 10, get a lot of the mac700's, both wash and spot, and use those with the other 10.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Well it was kinda a joke. and i dont think there is any supplier in toronto who has that many DL2's. 

JH


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

*Whoa,* thanks a ton for the heads up on that 700 wash, that looks *amazing.*

That, and we were thinking about DL2's this year for renting. And then we realized, we didn't need a show at all. So for next year, we're planning on having no acts, no bands, no people, no set, and just one DL2 sitting on the floor in the middle. That'll be our show. If time permits, we'll have music too.


----------



## FxDrew

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I've gotta say.... we got the Beta Collage software a couple of weeks ago..... MIND BLOWING...... seriously... my hat ended up on the back wall...


----------



## soundman

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Drews right, I saw a video of it on HES's website. Looked awsome but I think its a trick to get people to rent four instead of one


----------



## egorleski

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Sounds awsume i got to get my hands on one of them!


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

What, the DL2? I thought they only had a DL1 video up, though I may be mistaken...

...oh well, thing's rediculous anyways. I think it had more potential then that video really showed, but oh well. The fact that every you can use one DL2 as a camera and another to project what the other one sees is absolutely REDICULOUS. Can you imagine strobing DL2 streaming video on a wall? That'd be sick.


----------



## lightbyfire

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

We got our two DL2's at the begining of this summer. We are hoping to power them up sometime in august (trust me it has taken some restraint to wait this long, but weve had three shows) They are gorgeous instruments. We may even get High End to come out and demo an IPC with the DL2's to show us what they can really do. 


And to be on topic, I am going to try to post some pictures of our opening season soon.


----------



## YHStechjordan

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

these pictures make me soo jelious! my theatre has a very low budget ($0). all our money comes from our shows. We only have fixed lighting instruments, and we only have 36.  but at my highschool we are luckey to have a theatre!


----------



## Peter

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Dont worry, that's where most of us got started, in that same situation. Having no budegt makes you very good at doing the most with what you have. If you have all these fancy toys, somtimes you can "cut corners" and not really step back and think about things. Someday you'll be able to go to college or get a job somewhere where you will have a budget and get to use more varied equipment!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Peter said:


> Dont worry, that's where most of us got started, in that same situation. Having no budegt makes you very good at doing the most with what you have. If you have all these fancy toys, somtimes you can "cut corners" and not really step back and think about things. Someday you'll be able to go to college or get a job somewhere where you will have a budget and get to use more varied equipment!



I found this very true, I compared the designs Idid for the talent show where I didn't have moving lights with the one were I had two and I think in the end my traditional one was better becasue I didn't get as caught up with the toys, and desinged a lot larger.


----------



## lights11964

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here are some pics from a recent show of illusions we did at my school. I designed the lights. Enjoy!


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Wow, I must say I am quite impressed--simple, but very good. The lights you have hung (pars?) look great, both in placement and color. Good work, very professional!


(That, and I'm surprised you did that at your school. Did some magician break the sacred vow of magicianship and show you guys how to do those tricks?)


----------



## lights11964

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Those lights on the electric are Coemar Pro Washes. They are pretty cool, basic moving lights with CMY color mixing. I also used 4 Coemar Pro Spots from the front of house. The hardest part was programing inteligent lights with an ETC Express 48/98. And yea we all know how the tricks work, but had to sign secrecy agreements. Thanks for your comments!!


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Haha, that's funny, with the secrecy agreements--but understandable, I should think.

How were the Coemar's, by the way? I've heard mixed reviews of their products...


----------



## lights11964

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

So far we have had no problems with them. They do what i want. And hey they're no Mac 2k's but hey we deal with what we have.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

what are the two fixtures sitting on the stage floor?


----------



## lights11964

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

those are Elation Focus Spots. The guest magican's that came to the show, owned them. And they let us use them.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

are those 250 watt or 575 fixtures? Whenever I look into getting 250 fixtures simply because they are cheaper, but I end up paying more for a higher wattage but those showed up nicely.


----------



## egorleski

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

some very nice lighting! keep up the good work


----------



## lights11964

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> are those 250 watt or 575 fixtures? Whenever I look into getting 250 fixtures simply because they are cheaper, but I end up paying more for a higher wattage but those showed up nicely.



Those are 250's and they showed up fine.


----------



## buddy101089

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hey,
I just recently did the lighting for a live concert at our school, here are a few pics and when i get the others, i will post them. We used 5 etc source 4's, 4 of them for the front when the mc's were up on stage and did a general stage wash then we used 5 par 64's for the back lights, 1 frensel for lighting straight down on the main singer and a source 4 in the same spot to do different color/look on different songs. I used a color scheme of white and blue and the entire show was back lit except for one where they had a dim source 4.

Pics:


----------



## cutlunch

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


salva said:


> these are some picture of our pruduction of "His Dark Matereals"
> 
> Coments?



These look really great. You did well in a difficult situation.

How many lights and dimmer channels did you have.

Keep up the good work I am looking forward to seeing the photos of your next show.


----------



## salva

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


cutlunch said:


> These look really great. You did well in a difficult situation.
> 
> How many lights and dimmer channels did you have.
> 
> Keep up the good work I am looking forward to seeing the photos of your next show.



Thanks.

We had just received an upgrade! 

We actualy had a 18 dimmer channels (6 of wich were paired)

We had all 18 channels being used with a mixture of profiles, fresnels and a couple of floods.

I forgot to mention the pair of LED parcans (DMX) we used to set different moods. (realy saved me since i would have to use multiple precious fresnels to create all the different states i got with the LEDs)...


----------



## beam_1973

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hi all

Just a few photos of a couple of recent shows I have done ... does anyone have any comments/ideas on improving these "looks"??

Nucleus @ The Annandale Hotel
Nucleus 01
Nucleus 02
Nucleus 03

Junto @ The Excelsior Hotel
Junto 01
Junto 02
Junto 03

Self Is A Seed @ The Excelsior Hotel
Self 01
Self 02

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

those shots are kinda narrow to get a good view of the look, do you have any wider ones?


----------



## beam_1973

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> those shots are kinda narrow to get a good view of the look, do you have any wider ones?



No unfortunately ... the photos were taken more for the bands than for the "stage". And I'm usually flying solo at these gigs, so hard to operate and photograph ... might try for some shots of a lit stage before doors open next time, so I have something useful for review.


----------



## Kaper

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here are some links to pictures from The Laramie Project as well as several from dance recitals. I was LD for both. These are high school productions.

http://community.webshots.com/user/AmpersandLD


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Pictures from the dance recital I just did can be found on page two of this:
http://webster.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2007093&l=07a6d&id=66702810


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I have to say, Pie--that is really really good. Love the work with the pars, you did a great job getting so many original looks with just PAR's.

Are the goboprojectors intels, by the way, or conventionals with gobos? (Either way, really, really nice)


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

the gobos are all s4 shot, so I made the most of the ones I had up left over from the Miss IL pagent.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

OK guys its been a bit since i posted my last photos so here are some new ones. I co- Directed and designed the Lighting for a music video. The artis DK Ibomeka, a soul and R&B artist there is also a taste of Jazz in his music. Check out Someone to Love Me for the pics and the video to follow in about 3 weeks. To find out more about DK check out www.DkIbomeka.com

All Gear provided by Christie Lites.

1 Grand MA Ultra Light 
(Video Projection, Audio and Lights were syncd up to Time code with the Grand MA Ultra Light)
5 Mac 250 Entours
9 Studio Colours
11 Mac 500's
3 S4 19 Degree
5 8" Fresnels
1 6k soft light

JH


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

that will be cool when the video is out for it.


----------



## beam_1973

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hi all

Got a couple of wide shots from a pub gig I did on Saturday. One of the 3 phase circuits had decided to go on holidays unexpectedly so we were a bit limited for power. 

http://www.fasterlouder.com.au/photos2/060826-mm9/aam
http://www.fasterlouder.com.au/photos2/060826-mm9/abq

Any thoughts/comments ... I was very limited for time (we had to rig/focus during sound check on the night and doors opened straighht afterwards).

Cheers
CAC


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hey all, 
I said when the video was done i would post it so here it is. 
Someone to Love Me

Thanks
JH


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

bump, we gotta get posts in this thread again. I love seeing what other people are doing.


----------



## BillESC

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's a shot during the Royal New York Doo Wop show at Radio City Music Hall.


----------



## zac850

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Im going to re-post a link to my website, since I have re-done it and put a few new pictures up.

Link to my website


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's my photobucket site. I apologize for the talking ads that sometimes pop up, just hit their mute button (top right of the ad usually).

Spring Dance Concert 06 Album

The pics in the album "Spring Dance Concert 2006" (the album that I've linked to) are the good ones. They're from the first show that I truly "designed" as a senior design project this past spring at my high school, my big show before I left. I had some people tell me that they were amazed, because many people that come to our high school shows had never seen anything other than the "fader up, fader down" deal that we'd done in the past. So, BAM! I surprised them. I really surprised them. Uplighting and downlighting on the cyc, sidelighting, specials, different colored top washes, GELS, all that fun stuff that the school had never thought of until I came along. And now that I've finally got the cyc lights and overhead wash strips working, my apprentice promises to do just as much. (yes, of course, you can go check out my eagle project or college life pics as well, but they're just...yeah...uninteresting. and we don't want anyone hijacking this thread over my eagle project!!)

For the record, I did not have physical access to the FOH beam, so that's why stuff is not set in areas and shuttered off the cyc, which would have improved the lighting 200%, IMO. I really wanted to set up areas so I could bring up different areas at the same time, but I had no such luck.


----------



## propmonkey

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v248/coobie52088/anne frank lighting/ <-- there are the pictures from anne frank that i desgined at my old high school

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v248/coobie52088/11-14-06/ <-- there are some pictures of me and friends i took in the theatre today


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

My photo webpage. Last photos on there are from a tour I did in October. http://www.chicagolightingdesign.com/photo.html


----------



## NABster07

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

We just finished up a production of CATS. Im a sophmore in high school and I designed the lighting for this show.


For this show we used:
close to 150 source 4's
15 fresnels
15 source 4 pars
16 Par 64 WFL
2 Strobes
200 dimmers
gobo rotator
2 fog machines
1 hazer
50 assorted strands of christmas lights
and of course an ETC 48/96

(all photos are copyrights of marti stone photography)


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

That design looks very nice! I really wish our school a decent inventory to work with so I could produce stuff like that (we got like, 21 s4's for example) - and for that matter, decent shows.

Nice work!!


----------



## Hughesie

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Damm Nabster that looks great. i love the lighting and set design pure genious


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Hughesie89 said:


> Damm Nabster that looks great. i love the lighting and set design pure genious


I don't wanna seem antagonistic, but the set looks identical to every other production of cats out there.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> I don't wanna seem antagonistic, but the set looks identical to every other production of cats out there.



Agreed... 

It does not take away from the execution but definitly not an origianal design. 

JH


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Some pix of a show I did in Tulsa. http://www.chicagolightingdesign.com/photo2.html


----------



## sound_nerd

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's some pics of a benefit concert we did last weekend....featured the Beach Boys as the headlining band.


----------



## Dcdjdrew

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


NABster07 said:


> We just finished up a production of CATS. Im a sophmore in high school and I designed the lighting for this show.View attachment 88View attachment 89View attachment 90View attachment 91
> 
> For this show we used:
> close to 150 source 4's
> 15 fresnels
> 15 source 4 pars
> 16 Par 64 WFL
> 2 Strobes
> 200 dimmers
> gobo rotator
> 2 fog machines
> 1 hazer
> 50 assorted strands of christmas lights
> and of course an ETC 48/96
> 
> (all photos are copyrights of marti stone photography)


wow, you have quite a carrer ahead of you.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


len said:


> Some pix of a show I did in Tulsa. http://www.chicagolightingdesign.com/photo2.html


You were the lighting tech for that show? The designer is actually a grad of the school I am going to right now (Webster)


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

From last night's party. Erika (who sings "Relations"), Sylver, Ian Van Dahl, and a bunch of other Euro artists were there. As well as To Kool Chris, Bobby D, DJ Markski, and a bunch of other djs.

8 Cybers, 8 HES StudioCommand 700, 12 Mac250 Wash; 4 Atomic Strobes, 88 feet of truss,


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

oooh that would have been fun to go to, let alone work.
Here are a pair of pics from a production of Urine Town at the St. Louis Rep theatre which I was ALD/ the moving light specialist for:


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> You were the lighting tech for that show? The designer is actually a grad of the school I am going to right now (Webster)



Is that Drew? He's a good guy. I'm doing 2 more shows with them in December, in Virginia and WV.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


len said:


> Is that Drew? He's a good guy. I'm doing 2 more shows with them in December, in Virginia and WV.


no, im thinking of a guy named seth jackson, must not have done that show then, I know he did the design for her touring as an opener for someone.


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

That name doesn't sound familiar. He may have been there and I just didn't meet him. I'll ask around next time I talk with them.


----------



## chieftfac

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Shots from Tryon Little Theater's production of "Anything Goes" from second Saturday (November 18th)

No movers, no scrollers, Stayed under budget by using house inventory... and only 6 gobos... (I thought less is more)

Used 95 dimmers (13 for practicals) 117 fixtures with ETC express in single scene mode... 219 light cues total for show including curtain warmers and on stage work light (dim R56 glow.. I like my backlight saturated) Designed with Maclux Pro software

Pics are of musical number "Anything Goes" end of Act 1... 15 lighting changes during song...


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

So I found some videos from a dance recital I did at the end of the summer that I guess were bootlegged by audience members and put on youtube: 
youtube video 1
video 2


----------



## PhantomD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Wow I have been impressed and inspired by some of the things I am seeing here.

I would love descriptions of how these effects have been achieved.

Please keep them coming!


----------



## Radman

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Duluth East High School's Association Talent Show, one of the acts asked for insane fog. I was in the booth controlling the hazer and I put it on full for few minutes before the act went on. When the curtain opened, it was just solid. We were laughing our rears off in the booth, and the adviser ran in and said to turn off the fog, which I had already done the instant I saw how much haze there was. This turned out to be the best act, and the band and the audience loved all the haze and were very pleased. Personally I think I went a bit overboard, considering you couldn't even see the drummer at some points, but he was the most pleased out of everyone so it's all good! Our hazer is a LeMaitre Radiance. This theater has 36 dimmers, 2 for house lights. I had 7 Mini Zooms, and a good supply of fresnels. Control is an ETC Express 24/48. I had 2 days to prepare. I set up a few effects subs before the show, and dropped in a few simple gels. I had everything pretty much set from the last play so I didn't have to do much. Most of the time the people backstage were complaining about how the hazer was on for acts that didn't specifically ask for them, and the first night they went so far as to turn it off at the power. For the second night I wanted to be able to have control over the haze because it really looked a lot better with it. So I hung the hazer in the rafters and ran DMX to the booth. I'm pretty pleased with the results, though I wish I would have used more haze throughout, except for less for the last act.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

ah haze, something I have always had issues with (see my pics for evidence of such) its always hard to try to maintain a decent level of haze in the air and more importantly have it even across the space.


----------



## PhantomD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

My secret is a 30cm box fan (with rotating louvre) that I put beside the hazer on the ground, then point the flow of the fan against the flow of the haze.

For our most recent musical I was able to put the hazer in front of the stage, pointed along the front of the stage, with a box fan beside it pointing up onto the stage. The result was amazingly good distribution of the haze right where we wanted it!

I have found that putting the fan behind the hazer pointing the flow of the fan directly behind the flow of the hazer can eventually distribute it right around our whole venue!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

wait so let me get this strait, in ascii art, you do this(arrow=direction of output):

[<-Fan][hazer->]

or is it a 

[hazer->][<-fan]


----------



## PhantomD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Neither...

Stage
_______________________________________^
[Hazer->] ^ Overall flow /
[__Fan___/ ] /


----------



## Radman

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Now I'm lost.


----------



## PhantomD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I know, the forum software stops it from keeping spacing so I had to edit it, and now it's confusing! Go figure.

Umm...you place the fan BESIDE the smoke machine (not in front, not behind) and turn the louvre so that the air is flowing AGAINST the flow of smoke, pushing it in the direction of your choice.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

oh ok, that makes more sense, so are you putting the thing in like your catwalk or on stage and isn't noise an issue in either spot?


----------



## PhantomD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

For our last musical we extended our stage in two areas, we had a catwalk extending into the audience from the front of the stage and we had a sidestage on stage left in front of the wing.

The hazer was in front of the main stage between the catwalk and the sidestage, on a school-issue desk with my personal box fan beside it, which I had brought in recognising that there were going to be distribution issues.

It was really effective, we just used it to add a bit of a smoky atmosphere during fashion show aspects of our musical.

I wanted to use it heavily during several dances, but we were told not to, not to and to turn the bloody thing off! not to because one of our senior dancers was apparently going to have an allergic reaction from it.

Which brings me to a question: can water-based haze cause allergy/health issues?


----------



## Chris15

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


PhantomD said:


> Which brings me to a question: can water-based haze cause allergy/health issues?



It's been discusssed ad nausem in its own little (or not so little) thread here: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2859

Hope that helps.


----------



## herr_highbrau

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Tyler said:


> With only a short time to be creative with the worst possible lighting I've ever had, here's what I came up with.



It does the job, looks reasonably pretty, and above all lets the performers be seen! Thats the most important thing. I say good work!


----------



## TupeloTechie

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hmm, I think i can find a few,

This is the lighting I did (one day before) for our show choir's song by Michael Jackson, "Thriller"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Vr0KQNTVc

Some Old Pictures from my Middle School Work,


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I had the interesting experience of designing a play that was in Spanish (I don't speak spanish except what I've learned in class - it was a school show that Spanish students produced). "Muerte en el Barrio" is the name, and it was pretty neat. The photos are below. As you'll notice, we actually had supertitles projected over the stage.

The set was sort of lame just because of the lack of organization of the scene design person (a student) so it was sortof thrown together. Anyhow, this is what I came up with for that particular show - it's not too dramatic. The beauty was subtle in this one, and the pics show a little of that. It was deff an audience experience sorta thing.

The cool thing is, after we did the show in our Mainstage venue for two days (yeah...short run) we open back up in a month in a BlackBox space with a new set, new lights, new everything except for the same show. It's challenging, but I think this is where the show was meant to be performed in the first place.

Also, the first picture of the preshow look has the logo onstage. We projected the logo onto our scrim and blacked out the cyc behind it with a traveler and it looked phenomenal. Yes, a simple trick but it was just the thing it needed. It looked like a solid curtain with our logo, until it magically faded away. (We had the projector in FOH used as a supertitle projector (as shown) and we were just playing around) Just one of those things that adds the perfect little touch. Just a note though, the light cue for that scene was a hair darker but the exposure had to be a bit longer just to capture the projection on the camera but it was perfectly clear for the audience.

Click Here for Photos


----------



## Jonathan_Y

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

you guys can check out some of my shows at my blog, I'll be updating it slowly I think only two shows on it now. But check it out.

http://jyacko.blogspot.com/


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Ok so it's not a show I built or designed. I just thought I'd share a photo taken from the roof of our theatre during the March 5 2005 mini-eruption of Mt. St. Hellens. I just happened to run across a cd full of pictures of the event and thought somebody might enjoy seeing them. I'm lousy with the editing and sizing down of phots so I hope this comes out ok. The original picture was a couple of Megs.


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I've got a production of "Seussical!" going on now at a community theatre and they were nice enough to "take a risk" on a 17-year-old lighting designer.

They were actually quite surprised.

Tis a shame these pics aren't as sharp and vivid as I would have hoped, but it gives you a rough idea....


http://www.andrewleitchfilms.com/lighting/shows/seussical/index.html


----------



## zac850

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

drawstuff, two things: 1) where are you located? that set looks identical to a version I saw at UNCG (University of North Carolina- Greensboro)
Also, suggestion: on your website, post a lower quality version of the pics. I was downloading off your site at around 900kb/s and it still took a while to load. If I had a slower connection I would have waited an awfuly long time.


Nice pics though, did a great job with it!


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

You thought right! We actually rented that set (pain in the butt, btw) bc UNCG sold the set to a rental company. Of course, as with anything like that, the set was a modest bit larger than expected. It looked nice, though.

We took down the borders and exposed the electrics and battens to gain extra height for those huge trees. It was frustrating at times just bc there was always some lack of info, and not having an active set designer. But yes, you're right. Exact same set.

As for the photos, yes. I was kind of hurrying to get those pics up for some folks to see, so I'm in the process of making lower quality ones just for a faster load.

Thanks for having a look, though. During our first tech rehearsal, I lost almost 200 cues for the whole show bc of our board. This is the result of working to get something close to my original - so there were changes made after this but w/e.


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


drawstuf99 said:


> During our first tech rehearsal, I lost almost 200 cues for the whole show bc of our board. This is the result of working to get something close to my original - so there were changes made after this but w/e.



That's why you back things up on disks! I've fallen prey to lost cues before - it's not fun.


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Ah yes. Funny thing is that is EXACTLY what I was doing and trying to prevent when it deleted everything. It was formatting the disk, saving it, then conked out and started "loading what was on the disk" onto the board (which was nothing) and erased everything. I hate old 6 year old Strand boards.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Im a back up fiend. When im working on a critical show i will have up to 7 back up disks. I cycle through them every 20 mins so i have up to 140 min of back up. 

So at any time if i want to go back and hour i can. 

Thats my system. 
JH


----------



## stantonsound

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Drawstuf.....I saw your show last night. Good show. I was surprised to see you on here. Congrats and I am sure that the reviews will be great. Everyone should take a minute to look at his pic's, they are great.....especially for a 17 y/o LD in a community theater. 

I just finished the LD and ME rolls for BareBones group's "Mr. Marmalade" at the Duke Power theatre down town, I'll post a pic or two when they I get them.

Again, great job, very impressive.


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Wow, that's a neat coincidence. I hope none of the run crew messed me stuff up  

Thanks for the comment! I'd like to see your stuff in Duke Power; its an interesting space down there.


----------



## soundman

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

"Mr. Marmalade" is a great show, did it over the summer, I was an electrics intern but some pictures can be found at http://www.catf.org/2006Marmaladeproductionphotos.htm


----------



## stantonsound

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Mr. Marmalade is a very good show, and I think that it will grow in popularity over the next couple of years. Due to the content, it will probably have a limited appeal to venues that are more conservative, but the show is very good.

It is also one of those shows that tech can really stand out. The director hired me for the Lighting Designer position over others because I have a great deal of experience with "Rock Concert" type lighting and that is the look they were going for. For those who have not seen the show, the lead is a 4 year old girl played by an adult who has imaginary friends come to see her. They are abusive drug addicts addicted to porn... So when her imaginary friends are on stage, the stage becomes the make believe word of a 4 year old. I got a chance to use deep reds and blues, purples and pinks, and even a rich green. The play changes from dark and dreary to bright and colorful and back in a 2 minute span...... the perfect place for a LD to really get creative. We used a bubble machine, a star ball (like a mirror ball), lots of gobos, and other fun toys that rarely get used in the theater.


----------



## Monkeyboy

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here is some show shots from the theatre I work at. Its not all the shows, but the site does have seperate show pages with more pics.
http://www.thetheatredistrict.com/volunters/Intern/set_design_at_the_theatre_distri.htm

www.thetheatredistrict.com


----------



## timize

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

This is our set for "Cats." We wanted to be very unique when it came to scenic design, so we recreated the junkyard from scratch. 

Our show will be from March 7-10. I'll be happy to post more pictures of the costumes and makeup (which is EXTRAORDINARILY great) when the show is over. The backdrop wasn't in yet, but it's coming in this Friday so I'll post a picture of the entire set with the backdrop later this week.


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here is the link to a few pics from my High Schools production of West Side Story. I was the LD/ATD. Let me know what you think.
http://web.mac.com/mikeberger1/iWeb/West Side Story Crew/Pictures.html


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Link to my photo gallery http://www.chicagolightingdesign.com/photo.html the most recent photos are at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Foxinabox10

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

len, you might want to consider making the smaller pictures so that they show the larger one when you click on them. Other than that, looks great!


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Unfortunately, the web host I'm using is pretty basic (and pretty cheap) so thumbnails, etc., aren't really possible. And they don't space out evenly because of the text in between.


----------



## taylorjacobs

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

heres some pictures of shows ive worked on. ive done lighting for all of them..have fun
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DHSLXOP

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


taylorjacobs said:


> heres some pictures of shows ive worked on. ive done lighting for all of them..have fun
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



You're pics are amazing...what type of lights do you have in your theater?


----------



## taylorjacobs

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

all depends on the show. we usully use out whole inventory of 100ish ellipsodials, 75 or so fresnels 10 3 strip cycs, and out 8 robotics.. 4 elation powerspot 575 and 4 powerwashs 250si added some new pics of some shows this year just now


i miscounted. we have 40ish elipsodials dont know what i was thinkin


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

That's one lucky high school!!!! I wish that I could have had that sort of rig (we had 24 old century ellipsoidals, 30 or so century fresnels, with only about 12 ever plugged in because of circuiting limitations, and 5 RGB strips working).


----------



## taylorjacobs

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

ya we are really fortunate. alot of it has to do with because we had a cafe stage and then 4 years later they built an auditorium, and we dont us the cafe anymore so we have the inventory for both space. circuting isnt great, but we just twofer ATON and make it work and we have amzing directors who fight for new things, and we are really popular within the community so they get whatever they want...politics are only good if they work in your favor


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Yea, that does sound like a really nice rig.

Though, not to disparage you or anything, those are some great pictures and I have to compliment you if nothing else on your fundamentals. It helps to have a great photographer, but the people simply look great in those pictures. Looks like you have a great mastery of basic technique, which a suprisingly large amount of people lack.


----------



## taylorjacobs

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

well ill take the compliment kuz all the pics were either taken my my TD or me. all of em are live shots we dont have photocall...lame


----------



## bcfcst4

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

My high school did The Crucible for our drama, I designed the set. 

Act 1



Act 2



Act 3



Act 3



no pictures of act four, but it had a free standing door, two benches and a window "floating" above one of the benches.


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hmm the pic that came through was the final one of the bench and the door, I tried clicking on the other links but it took me to an upload page. 

I like the look of that door, sort of an interesting "Tim Burton" <no offense if that's not what you were aiming for> look to it. 
Can't wait to see the rest of the pictures.

EDIT- Nevermind the pics came through while I was writing the above. Wierd, I wonder why they didn't load right up ? 
Anyway,

Looks nice. Crucible is a great show for young designers, as it offer a ton of options, realistic, minimalistic, surrealistic, it all fits the script. < thank you Arthur Miller > If you wouldn't mind a miniscule amount of criticism, I'd have made much different choices for the chairs, way out of the time period. The Trestle table is nice. and the chairs that go with it look much more period. 
Why the choice of the "burtonesque" door for act 3 and 4 and yet the realistic 'cutaway' door for 1 & 2 ? 

Nicely done! and nice execution < sorry for the pun> of the pieces.


----------



## bcfcst4

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

as a matter of fact i took inspiration from Tim Burton, and my color choice was justified if not influenced by corpse bride (the director wanted everything in black and white, i made everything "black and white" aka dark blue and light blue). sorry about the pictures, i was working out which to use; it should be all fixed now.


----------



## bcfcst4

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

about the chairs: we have very limited budget and those are the stock chairs that we happen to have floating around our theater. I hate them, for most shows but this one in particular. I was able to get some chairs that i liked better for act two from my garage, but for the rest i had to make do with what's had. The rationale behind the doors was that act two was supposed to be completely (within the color range) realistic because Proctor is the least "insane" of the townspeople. Act one had some surrealism, mostly with the bed, but act three was the climax of the town going crazy so it was the climax of the surrealism in the set pieces.


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Cool ! good job. I understand the budget constraints and the pressure to use stock items !


----------



## mackem_techie

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

hey thats a great set youve got there and i love the way you thought it out. ive never done the crucible myself, but i know the play, and can see that it could be great for us techs to express ourselves.


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Ok After seeing all sorts of beautiful stuff I thought I'd throw a few of mine your way. These are of a show we did last season titled "Humble Boy" as you can see it takes place in a garden. Major components here were;
Floor , MDF whacked with Vans special Malmaucher tool, then treated with a heavy dose of Vans Super Secret Scenic Dope. The individual tiles were then detail painted and then blended again once they were installed, I really loved the addtion of the moss and dirt between the tiles to give it a very realistic feel. 

Rock Wall, 1", 2" and 3" Extruded Polystyrene carved applied to a 1/4" Luan backer board, Then treated with VSSSD, Paint and moss.

The Bee Hive, erosion cloth, gathered with twine every 16" or so spiraled up tied in place ofer a wood armature, then treated with, You guessed it , Van's Super Secret Scenic dope. 

The sky drop in back is stretched Tricot, the gras is Syn-Lawn< expensive but worth it>, pea gravel in all the walkways, the 12'x 2'x3' Pond was my real baby, along with the 4 goldfish I snuck in there during tech week. The flowers are all silks sitting in a real peat moss/ poting soil mixture. Oh yeah the trees, branches, to which we had to wire silk leaves with florists wire and tape. What you dont really see in these pics is the apple tree branch rigges DSL that had a real apple drop out of it every night on cue. < the actress had to pick it up and take a bite, so it had to be real.> It was rigged on a solenoid that was fired from the booth. The nice thing was from more than two feet away you couldn't tell that is wasn't a real apple growing off the limb. 

Anyway, Sorry to brag I just really loved this design and execution. BTW the Designer is Jeffery Seats < ARTs Resident Scenic Designer> , Lights are by Jeff Forbes < Imago, ART, Yadda Yadda Yadda> 
Photos are also Courtesy of Jeffery Seats.
I hope these pics are clear the originals are spectacular but about 6Mb Each so I resized them. Let me know If I should repost them.


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Van said:


> Floor , MDF whacked with Vans special Malmaucher tool, then treated with a heavy dose of Vans Super Secret Scenic Dope. The individual tiles were then detail painted and then blended again once they were installed, I really loved the addtion of the moss and dirt between the tiles to give it a very realistic feel.



That's gotta be some of the best names ever. VSSSD, makes it sound like an important acronym...haha! Nice. 

And the "Malmaucher tool" sounds intriguing...

OH, and by the way, those are some _really cool sets!!!!!!_


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

hehehe Couldn't help it! The Maulmacher is an ol 1" chisel I welded onto the end of a 16" long piece of 1" pipe, Wrapped a goodly bit of friction tape at the end for a handle stop. Sort of like an adze but really effective for carving stonework etc out of MDF or LDF, Or if you want to distress the top of a table, or if you just want to tear stuf up. Respect the Maulmacher, don't get in it's way.
And Thanks, Humble boy was one of my favorites over the last couple of years. The really cool thing was that the Vom Entrances were covered with Arbors with Wisteria and other vines, With the fountain going and the preshow sounds of birds, it really felt like you were walking into a garden.


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

The 38" conduit bender is our tool of choice for scaring the crap out of people. It was funny. One day in lighting design, one Lab design group had to create a scene of a crime in the city, so they set up some gobos, spooky backlighting, etc, and then had the big guy in the group stand in the middle with the conduit bender over his shoulder. Very convincing, I must say. Not to be reckoned with.

I'll be posting pics of our Urinetown set soon, it's rather...interesting. Basically, we're applying Metropolis to Urinetown through the production concept, so we've got some interesting stuff going on - including the legendary "metropolis tower" from the movie poster.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

This actually isn't a picture of a show; it's just a planning picture for the show a couple weeks out.
Basically my entire point in posting this was to snub my nose at fancy and expensive visualization software. Psha.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Thats nice did you do it by hand or in paint?

Although it convays what your trying to say sometimes a rendering is nice


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Screw you and your fanciness John Hirsh! (That's kinda awesome.)

And those were rockin' MSPaint skills I used, over a scanned/negatived drawing.


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

That guitar player is going to get a sunburn on his shins !


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Except for the fact that many moving lights have UV filters in them now.


----------



## gafftaper

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Ok here's the set of "All My Sons" I did last year. It's not that great of a set but it's amazing considering the conditions it was built under. 

So this room we were performing in is a large ballroom with the most god awful carpet you've ever seen... it takes about 20 seconds of starring to see it move. We had no curtains... the black fabric backdrop is strips of broadcloth hung from conduit attached to the ceiling with Zip Ties. The room is on the second floor of the student union, so everything has to be hauled up the stairs... and I build my platforms sturdy and heavy (3/4 ply with a layer of 1/2 inch sound deadening board underneath... nice and quiet). Oh yeah and there's no shop... I built it all in my 1930's vintage house's single car garage. Oh yeah and I could start load in at 9 am and had to be ready for tech at 5 pm. Oh yeah and I had a budget of $400. Oh yeah and I don't really have a crew to help me... just a couple of grunts with no real skills. 

Got the turf for free from the nice folks at Fieldturf (who have a warehouse on I-5 about 20 minutes south of Portland, Van). The brick is the stuff that they sell in 4X8 sheets just made into flats. 

Had to cut a hole in one of my brand new platforms for that stupid cut down apple tree. Don't you hate scripts that call for stuff like that. I never really figured out what the ivy and lattice over the out door kitchen table was all about but but it was exactly what the director wanted.


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Nice, I've had to produce a couple of shows in a student union type situation, and it's not easy! I like the grass, Now days it's so much easier to get a good look of grass with products like synlawn, it's not like it used to be, having to settle for astro turf.


----------



## gafftaper

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Just did our last show in that hole (Our Town not much set). Our next show is at the Edmonds Center for the Arts which was written up in this month's Live Design Magazine. We have a sort of partnership with them (i.e. The College gave them a million bucks for the remodel and now we rent from them). It's a beautiful space but I'm still building the set in my 10X12 garage at home so I'm not expecting miracles... hopefully it won't rain (the sets get scaled back when it's raining and I can't use the driveway as well for construction). 

Sigh... Only 5 months until the theater is built and I have a real shop. I just discovered that my loading dock/personal parking space is covered. YES!!


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

So just got back from doing a short tour in Germany and Croatia with DK Ibomeka and The Diva Jazz Orchestra. So here are a few pics from the show. 

Show Pics

JH


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

gafftapper--I read that article about the center in Live Design a few a weeks ago, seems like they did a really nice job renovating that space...I hope its all the article says its cracked up to be. 

I'm in the middle of production on Les Miserables at my high school. We go up in 3 weeks, load in starts tomorrow. I've got to drive down to the city (my school is about 2 hours north of NYC) with a 24' truck and pick up the majority of the rental. I've got a lot of stuff coming in for this show, but this show really demands it. I hope I can do it justice. I have attached some PDFs of the plot. As soon as I get some pictures taken during rehearsal I'll post those so you all can see how things are coming.


----------



## BenFranske

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Jezza, You may be intersted in seeing how another production of Les Mis looked. I took these pictures at a high school show I consulted on last Fall. Warning: there are almost 890 photos from that show there.


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Those look great Ben. I wish I had the luxury of a cyc or a scrim for this show Unfortunately, I don't have that adventerous of a scenic designer for this show so I am being relied on heavily to bring the audience to new locations with lighting and projection. We'll see how things turn out. My load in starts today...190 intstruments...170 conventionals, 12 CK ColorBlasts, 5 VL2500s, 6 Wybron Coloram IIs, 2 DLP projectors, et all. Wish me luck!


----------



## pyrus

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here are some pics of my lighting design/me working on design for "Glass Menagerie"

Me in the third catwalk at my old high school.


Playing with cyc colors. The tall white towers are actually part of the band shell, but we used them to simulate tall buildings. Plus they make perfect surfaces for color.

And finally, the completed (almost, there is one instrument that had elluded patching at this time) design.


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Thar tis again. Modern high school theaters never cease to amaze me. I don't understand how any school district can find enough money for an amazing facility such as that.


----------



## pyrus

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


soundlight said:


> Thar tis again. Modern high school theaters never cease to amaze me. I don't understand how any school district can find enough money for an amazing facility such as that.



We got an $8million grant for it. Though it looks nice, it has some seroius problems. Like half the onstage lighting sockets don't work. Or the fact that the loading dock is 2m too high. Or how about having house lights that are almost impossible to change. Or how about the only catwalk that doesn't have repeating circuitsbeing unusable because of an archetectural mistake.

However, it did get a full ETC install, with an Expression 24/48. unfortunately, there were no good controls for the two moving lights provided. I think I found a way around that, but nobody has told me if my idea worked.

Now I am in a different state and currently working with a Congo... er, yeah.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Whatever you did on the back wall, whether it be gobos, slides, or projections, it's magnificient.


----------



## taylorjacobs

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/192/455926490_ad64fcb46b_o.jpg
this is a picture from a one act we are doing a cut version of _Dark of the Moon_ theres abunch of riles and we a 7 minutes to set up the set and brake down so hince the grey unit set which is provided


----------



## pyrus

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DarSax said:


> Whatever you did on the back wall, whether it be gobos, slides, or projections, it's magnificient.



it is a combination actually. I had originally planned on using just gobos, but my director, whom we swear was born in a foundry due to an affinity for steel, had something even better for me to work with. If you notice the scaffholding on SR and something we referred to as "the sculpture" on SL,you willnoticethey are lit from below. These structures became my gobos and the images added another ten feet of percieved depth to the set. And to think I was getting angry at her for putting setpieces in the way of my throws. It all worked out great though. 

What was really cool for me though was that I was the first student ever asked to do a lighting design in that new facility, not to mention that was my first ever lighting design.


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

From last friday's show http://www.chicagolightingdesign.com/photo2.html


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DarSax said:


> Whatever you did on the back wall, whether it be gobos, slides, or projections, it's magnificient.



Ditto. I've always gotta thing for projections and gobos on cycs...unfortunately in the venues I work in a lot, it's quite hard to do w/ their inventory and electric space. Nice job! I love sorta surreal stuff like that.


----------



## Edrick

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I'm going to have to take some pictures of our play on the 26th and 27th.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

It's here.


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Dang... You're lucky.


----------



## proaudio4

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

DarSax,
What moving head fixtures are shown in the your image?
Steve


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

The spot fixtures are all Mac 700 Profiles
The hanging wash fixtures and the two outer wash fixtures in the pit (that are on) are Mac 700 Washes
And the center pit wash (and the two, unlit outermost pit washes) are Studio Colors.



I'm kinda excited.


----------



## DHSLXOP

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DarSax said:


> The spot fixtures are all Mac 700 Profiles
> The hanging wash fixtures and the two outer wash fixtures in the pit (that are on) are Mac 700 Washes
> And the center pit wash (and the two, unlit outermost pit washes) are Studio Colors.
> 
> I'm kinda excited.



that is incredibly neat!


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I am overly envious. I really...really...really wish that I could come down to see that...but I'll be doing a dance showcase.

I'll definitely tell my aunt and cousins to go to it, as my cousin goes to Whitman.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Close but no cigar pyrus 

It's fun, but also incredibly stressful, have to figure out what to do with everything! Not to mention the show's on Thursday, and my original design team of 4 is now down to 2...I'm kinda going crazy O.O


----------



## pyrus

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DarSax said:


> Close but no cigar pyrus
> It's fun, but also incredibly stressful, have to figure out what to do with everything! Not to mention the show's on Thursday, and my original design team of 4 is now down to 2...I'm kinda going crazy O.O


yeah, I hadnt realized there was another page. I deleted that assoon as I saw my error.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Just loaded out this morning. Sigh...at least people loved it, I heard nothing but raves.

http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/558773812nEtlJQ




And for those of you who helped out on my projection topic, everyone *loved* the live feed. I heard from several people directly about how "professional" it made the show.


----------



## Edrick

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DarSax said:


> Just loaded out this morning. Sigh...at least people loved it, I heard nothing but raves.
> http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/558773812nEtlJQ
> 
> And for those of you who helped out on my projection topic...




would there be a way to do that with some "standard" lighting equiptment. Like Altman ERS? 

That looks like it would be a cool effect for the yearbook ceremony I'll be doing.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Is it possible? Yea, anything you see there (except for the mid-motion shots) would be doable with any conventional equipment, you just have to position them and gel them however you want. I just had the option of creating a huge amount of static looks from only several instruments.


----------



## beltsvillecrucib

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Yeah RickBlue,

you'd need some narrower ellipsoidals (6X16, 6X22, 19*, 10* 5*) and a hazer to get the beams to really define nicely.

Those pics really look great Dar. Looks like you did a bang-up job. I like the truss design with them slightly as an a frame. Also how in some scenes the Mac 700's farthest on the side truss ends wash the ceiling looks soo cool. I like the contrast of beam directions. What did you use to control the show? and was it on the fly?


----------



## SAWYeR

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

These are from my high school's dance company concert "Orchesis", and from our winter musical production of "Ragtime"




For this, it was a fogger with a S4 strobe cap behind it. There was a box fan with a piece of dryer vent hose from the fogger on top of it. The fan was plugged into a dimmer and controlled from the board.

That's a real 1930s Model A

That house was built by us. It's all on casters and weighs around 700 pounds.


We built the stairs, and installed 4 striplights inside them.

The entire Ragtime crew. I'm the guy on the left climbing the truss tower.


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Dar,

Was there a reason the band in that shot was so spread out? Seems to me a band with 5 pieces, an acoustic guitar, a vocalist sitting on the floor, etc., would be doing something very intimate feeling and wouldn't want to be so far apart.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


SAWYeR said:


> These are from my high school's dance company concert "Orchesis", and from our winter musical production of "Ragtime"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this, it was a fogger with a S4 strobe cap behind it. There was a box fan with a piece of dryer vent hose from the fogger on top of it. The fan was plugged into a dimmer and controlled from the board.
> 
> That's a real 1930s Model A
> 
> That house was built by us. It's all on casters and weighs around 700 pounds.
> 
> 
> We built the stairs, and installed 4 striplights inside them.
> 
> The entire Ragtime crew. I'm the guy on the left climbing the truss tower.



SAWYer, Nice work, two of your pictures aren't working. The house was double posted as the car, the group shot redirects to home.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

SAWYER, go to the page with the pic right click it and hit "copy image location" and then pos that here.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Thanks, beltsvillecrucib and len! The beams you're talking about on the ceiling show one of our position presets we went back to a couple times when running out of time for programming. I looovvee aerials and blinders, and I thought they added depth to the stage.

We used a Hog 2 to control everything; my two associate designers and I learned the board on Hog2PC weeks beforehand, and I patched everything into the board/set up basic palettes long before the board arrived. 

Except for the finale (ran out of time!) the entire show was run off of cues and cuelists. I'm very, very big on the lights syncing up/flowing with the music perfectly, and running things on the fly wouldn't have allowed huge drum hits or music breaks to be accompanied by suitably huge lighting effects.

As far as the "intimate feel," I do see your point, though all in all I never noticed it during the actual show. The lights (I think a few of the pics are outdated) were aimed based on the unchanging positions they took, so it could take on an "intimate" feel without having to be close together--the performers all have their space, creating that "smaller" feel.

And Sawyer, I like that billowy-fabric type thing. What is that? Just a folded over scrim? Either way, it looks very cool. (Or as you called it, bad-ass)


----------



## SAWYeR

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

The billow-y thing is a large, large piece of plastic that we fed aircraft cable through. The plastic was hung off one lineset, and three pieces of cable were another 5 or 6 back, with the middle cable being shorther. Between dances, the plastic and cables were flown in and hooked up with carabieners. Then the lineset with the cables was flown out while the plastic stayed in place. The cables pulled the plastic and POOF! Instant bad-asssery.

I also have fixed the errors with my pictures. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Dar-
-Looks like you guys had a nice amount of toys to play with. I like the idea of using a real scenic element for the talen show instead of a black surround or a scrim...makes it more "high school" ish. But back to the question of using conventionals to gain the same effect as many of the movers, I've got some images here from one my more recent shows at my highschool which to me was the perfect plend of conventionals and moving fixtures that demonstrates how they can both be used effectively. This too used 4 MAC700 Spots and around 80 conventional instruments in one fashion or another.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Yeah, I had gotten 25 pars (you can see 4 of them!) I was going to use them to accent the movers, but last-minute craziness and scheduling difficulties didn't give me any time at all to work with them. So I got to use them for a few blinders (behind the set as you can see, and a few on some lighting trees for blinders/aerials), but all in all I wish I had more time to use them as I had planned.


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Edit: Here is the link. Enjoy. I'd be happy to post the plot for this show as well if anyone was interested.

http://hs.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2000834&id=1364160185


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Won't let me see the pics, probably have to be friends with you?


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here are a few shots of the first non-commercial performance of Les Miserables in the USA. Staged at the Pioneer Theatre in Salt Lake City, UT. The run continues until June 30, with the possibility of extending into July.

You can view the photos here.

Please note all Design elements in these photos are copyright to the respective designers.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


icewolf08 said:


> Here are a few shots of the first non-commercial performance of Les Miserables in the USA. Staged at the Pioneer Theatre in Salt Lake City, UT. The run continues until June 30, with the possibility of extending into July.
> You can view the photos here.
> Please note all Design elements in these photos are copyright to the respective designers.



For my own edification. What does "non-commercial" mean? I've not come across this term before.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Non commercial refers to the fact that we are a non-profit regional theatre. Up until this year the only productions of Les Miserables (aside from the school version) have been produced exclusively by Cameron Mackintosh in a for-profit, commercial venue. This includes all of the National Tours and Broadway performances.

This year the rights for Les Miserables were released to 7 regional theatres throughout the USA with the stipulation that all performances of the show have to finish by August 1, 2007. Pioneer Theatre happens to be the company with the earliest opening date for the show.

We sold out the entire original run of 3 weeks in the first few hours that tickets were on sale. Every time they announce an extension there is a line of patrons out the door they day they go on sale. If you want to see reviews of the show and a pre production photo gallery, visit the Salt Lake Tribune website. The review is a little bizarre because they raved about our cast and the performances, but call Les Mis in general, a bloated over-the-top show. Go Figure...


----------



## timokay

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


icewolf08 said:


> Here are a few shots of the first non-commercial performance of Les Miserables in the USA. Staged at the Pioneer Theatre in Salt Lake City, UT. The run continues until June 30, with the possibility of extending into July.
> You can view the photos here.
> Please note all Design elements in these photos are copyright to the respective designers.




Beautiful set. I have not seen Les Mis without the turntable design.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


timokay said:


> I have not seen Les Mis without the turntable design.



That has to do with the fact that all of the productions before this year were done by the same people. I think it also really makes the staging and setting of scenery much easier.


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Wow! I am loving that whole set and staging.


----------



## Thomas

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here are two pics from a fashion show I did yesterday- an absolutely kickass show with a mean lineup of gear-

10 Martin MAC 250 Entour
4 Martin MAC 250 Wash
6 Martin Mac 600
6 Martin Color 400
6 Martin RoboScan Pro 918
4 Martin MX-10
4 Robe ColorMix 250AT
2 250w MV UV lights
1 Antari HZ1000 Hazer
36 Par 64 CP62
2 575w HMI Followspots, we'll not mention the manufacturer
1 Martin Lightjockey
1 Stand 200 (For generics)


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

OK, let's try a link since I can't embed the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSRwu4XTpPI

Rig is 12 Martin Krypton and 12 Martin MX-10, 48 ADJ LED Pars, and 2 Wizards.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


len said:


> OK, let's try a link since I can't embed the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSRwu4XTpPI
> Rig is 12 Martin Krypton and 12 Martin MX-10, 48 ADJ LED Pars, and 2 Wizards.



Was the guy walking by with the hookah going to the booth? 

;-)


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I attempted to post some images from my recent shows a while back but I finally got them on the internet for all to see. Here are two separate albums from two shows I designed, programmed, and MEed this year at my high school. 

The concert, entitled Everstock, was a showcase of local bands. It really was a one off with very little programming time (not to mention the whole rig was done on an Express 48/96 which as most of us know is not the most mover friendly board). 

The show was the school edition of Les Miserables. Programmed on an Expression 3x, its maxed out somewhere around 350 cues and 190 instruments. 

Plots and sample instrument schedules are included. More images available upon request.

Les Miserables:
http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/jlechter/Les Miserables 07/

Everstock: 
http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/jlechter/Everstock 07/


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

It is amazing what you can do with haze when you don't have to follow AEA rules...


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


icewolf08 said:


> It is amazing what you can do with haze when you don't have to follow AEA rules...



For my own edification, what is AEA, what are their rules? I'll take a stab at it: American Entertainment Association?


----------



## DHSLXOP

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


charcoaldabs said:


> For my own edification, what is AEA, what are their rules? I'll take a stab at it: American Entertainment Association?



No...It's actually Actors Equity Association

Its basically a union for actors and stage managers. Many professional theaters and almost (if not all) broadway shows require performers and stage managers to be part of it. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong in something I said)


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DHSLXOP said:


> No...It's actually Actors Equity Association
> Its basically a union for actors and stage managers. Many professional theaters and almost (if not all) broadway shows require performers and stage managers to be part of it. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong in something I said)



Wow! I wasn't thinking straight, eh?

I've spent enough time on controlbooth to know about the Actors Equity Association, I just never put the acronym to the name.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DHSLXOP said:


> No...It's actually Actors Equity Association
> Its basically a union for actors and stage managers. Many professional theaters and almost (if not all) broadway shows require performers and stage managers to be part of it. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong in something I said)



That pretty much hits the nail on the head. The reason I mentioned haze is that if you go to the AEA website and look up the guidelines on fog and haze they are pretty strict. The reason for that: Les Miserables! Basically it means that we have to do a lot of figuring when we want to use fog or haze in a show.


----------



## DHSLXOP

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


charcoaldabs said:


> Wow! I wasn't thinking straight, eh?
> I've spent enough time on controlbooth to know about the Actors Equity Association, I just never put the acronym to the name.



It happens to all of us 


Edit: Yay--100th post!


----------



## Schniapereli

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Wow, what interested me most was Jezza's house lights for Everstock.

That's so cool. I wish that my school could do little creative things like that. A lot of our techs just get caught up with wanting fancy equipment, when there is so much you can do with "just" a Src 4.

I never could have come up with that. That has seriously made my day.


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hey thanks. Our very antiquated mechanically dimming house light system totally fritzed in the beginning of the year. Despite hours of babying and rewiring and cleaning, the only solution was to rewire the system for ON/OFF. 

So my solution for the shows that we have done since is to use some of our instruments to fill in. For Everstock it was those big rectangles on the wall that undulated with our house music. For Les Miserables, I don't have a good picture of it but because I was so incredubly short on dimmers, I pointed the VL2500s out to the house and shot them up against the walls with a prismed "block" gobo and threw in some cyan. During intermission I tossed in some magenta into a few of the fixtures to reflect the change in the mood. Simply "GO"ing to black wasn't an option esthecially for either shows. I think its important to bring the audience into the magic of the show as well. Make them feel involved from the very start.

Ha in reference to the haze. Well yes, its great what you can do when you don't have AEA breathing down your neck, or rather choking and coughing. The type of camera that was used to take these shots doesn't do a great job and controlling the highlights so at times it appears as though there is more haze in the air then there actually was on stage. 

However, for Les Miserables I won't deny it was pretty well fogged up. The way that we imagined the show, it really needed it. Given the lack of scenic elements, the atmosphere was great for making it appear as though we were sort of in limbo as opposed to still in a black box and was a great way to evoke shapes out of the light which weren't actually present on stage. Also, I used a tremendous amount of top/backlight for this show which really emulates the haze. 

There were seens such as during the barricade battle scenes and Javert's Suicide where I just held down the submaster controlling the F100 USC for a few seconds to really blast the place. That thing was beautiful in making the ACLs USC really look like muzzle or cannon fire or to hide Javert as he jumped from the barricade (which magically tranformed into the bridge) into the river. When I get a better shot of that part of the show, I'll post it. Really one of my favorite moments. 

The only complaint I got from actors was about the smell. Oh well, tough. Obviously, I'll have to be more careful when I start working in union houses but its nice to play around in high school and see what really works best for you. 

BTW Everstock emlployed the use of a Reel FX DF-50 and Les Mierables used a LeMatire Neutron XS and High. End F100


----------



## beltsvillecrucib

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hey guys,

Here are quite a few shots from our High School's show "Grease." 
http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventthumbs?event=0CC4003R

Unfortunately many of them are close-ups of the actors and you can't get a great idea of the whole lighting look onstage, but they're decent and there's a whole bunch of em'. (Not taken by me)

Rig consisted of 8 CXI's mounted pipe ends as high sides, S4's, a slew of house 360Q's, and a mirror ball.

BTW Jezza, pics look AWESOME! The haze looks great, I wish I could really haze at our venue with out having to worry 'bout the smoke alarms. Again, looks GREAT!


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx5C8PokDJQ


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

gonna try to revive this thread once again!
These pictures are from Xtreme Dance Force's 2007 showcase. All conventional rig, the only toys being two gobo spinners and 3 ellipsescans.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> gonna try to revive this thread once again!
> These pictures are from Xtreme Dance Force's 2007 showcase. All conventional rig, the only toys being two gobo spinners and 3 ellipsescans.




Custom or shopmade gobo?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

made by our good friends at apollo through chicago spotlight.


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

What is that car? The Headlight and front edge of the hood < bonnet> looks like a Karman Ghia, only bigger. Maybe it's late and I need glasses.....


----------



## Logos

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

It's not a Tucker is it?


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Tyler said:


> Yes it is a Karmann Ghia. .................


 

Ah Ha ! VW radar still working.


----------



## zac850

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Broadway review I did at a community theater. 

They gave me a less than week to put it together (the previous show closed on Sunday, we opened on Friday), so it was a very hectic tech schedule (especially since there was a 2 person crew, thats it).

345 cues.

The pictures aren't great because I just asked the wife of a cast member to take some photos for me, but what can you do.

http://www.zacphotos.com/Antrim on Broadway.html


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

This was a one-off event I worked on at camp. We threw it together in about a week from concept to production. 
Rig Features: 
4- Clay Paky Alpha Spot 575
6- Diversitronics AF1000 Strobes
60' 14" Triangle Truss
16- Assorted Lensed Source Fours
3- JEM ZR33 Foggers
2- le Maitre G300 Hazers
Controlled by ETC Express 48/96 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nZ5AoSYUEek


----------



## thirdoctive

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

We held a dinner at our theatre for one of our local hospitals. One of those high priced fund raisers. I threw this together while they were setting up the day of the event.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


thirdoctive said:


> We held a dinner at our theatre for one of our local hospitals. One of those high priced fund raisers. I threw this together while they were setting up the day of the event.



I should assume you mean you threw the lighting together... right?

<Or, did you set up everything...?>


----------



## danl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

some pics of my last show - les mis... more pics, as well as the animated projections i created and the turntable (which van GREATLY helped with), can be seen on my site listed below...


----------



## Radiant

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

These are probably a year and a half old. We're doing a lot more with Par color washes these days, and we've added 2 Mac 600s. 
From Guts Church http://gutschurch.com


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


danl said:


> some pics of my last show - les mis... more pics, as well as the animated projections i created and the turntable (which van GREATLY helped with), can be seen on my site listed below.........


 

Aw Shucks I just got a warm fuzzy feeling. 
I'm glad I could help, and it looks good nice work !


----------



## danl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Van said:


> Aw Shucks I just got a warm fuzzy feeling.
> I'm glad I could help, and it looks good nice work !



yeah - i couldn't have done it without you... i had to alter it quite a bit (it ended up being 22' dia. and added two hand cranks and all kinds of other stuff), but it worked great!!!


----------



## Dustincoc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*







Show: I'm Peggy Guggenheim and You're Not!
Using 32 units on 30 channels[/CENTER]


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

These photos came from _The Wiz_ performed by St. Joes Summer Theatre, that I designed this summer at Babson's Sorenson Center. The entire show was focused and programmed in two days with the first run with lighting on opening night. We used the rep plot, which consists of around 250 fixtures (S4's, S4 PARS, PAR 64's, Altman 8" Fresnels, L&E Mini Strips and Altman Sky Cycs) with the addition of 6 Altman blacklights and 2 Martin Mac 250 Kryptons. 

http://web.mac.com/mikeberger1/Site/Show_Albums/Pages/The_Wiz.html


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

From a recent wedding. Most of the photos I take are with a digital. I'm going back to film, now that it's so easy to take the fime in and have the lab turn them into .jpg instead of prints.


----------



## CLEFFEL

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Check out my recently updated website...www.chrisleffel.com

I'd love some feedback!

-Chris


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

The page doesn't view properly in FireFox for me. I have to switch the rendering engine to IE.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

It loads.
But does not function at all on Safari... or firefox. 

JH


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Ok, here is a link to my photos site. I will post all new photos from the shows we do in the theatre section. You are of course welcome to check out the rest of the site as well. The newest show I have up is "Paint Your Wagon."


----------



## CLEFFEL

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Bummer. I didn't do anything really special. There are photo galleries in the lighting design section and a Windows media plug in for the sound design section, but to not load or function at all, that's really weird. I did build it with an older version of Frontpage, could that be it?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jmabray

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Chris - your site doesn't work for Firefox for me either. I too have to switch it over to IE.

I have tried to work out at Rover for a while and it never has worked out....

Oh well..

Jeff


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


CLEFFEL said:


> Bummer. I didn't do anything really special. There are photo galleries in the lighting design section and a Windows media plug in for the sound design section, but to not load or function at all, that's really weird. I did build it with an older version of Frontpage, could that be it?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


 
That could be it, 'specially if your webserver doesn't support "frontPage extensions" It was a great program at first, then MS tired to go for the throat of the Web browser industry. Might I suggest D/Ling the latest version of CoffeeCup HTML editor, and or FTP client, both of which are free, and will correct silly Frontpage incompatibilities, and run a check on your page to see how long it take to load, and what platforms it will supoort.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here it is, photos from "Doubt."


----------



## Van

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Is that "plaza" area part of the Doubt set ? It's beautiful!


----------



## Drmafreek

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Wow, love the set, just beautiful. What type of house is this in and what's the audience size?


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Van said:


> Is that "plaza" area part of the Doubt set ? It's beautiful!


Everything in the pictures is part of the set. The designer, Bill Barclay was great. He had a slightly different idea for the floor treatment originally, but the complexity of everything else ended up making that take a back-seat. It still turned out great. Here are a couple of the secrets. The top skyline is done on custom printed wallpaper, and the stage left bottom half of the wall flies out to allow the office wagon to come on.


Drmafreek said:


> Wow, love the set, just beautiful. What type of house is this in and what's the audience size?


PTC is a professional regional theatre. We produce 7 shows each season including 2 musicals and a Shakespeare. The house is just under 1000 seats. We have been getting some good reviews with this show, as the number of empty seats has gone down over the week.


----------



## sloop

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

New here, just found this site.. very nice.

Hey, Icewolf.. 

Your name intrigued me since we did a show called "Ice Wolf". A production for young audiences. 

Here is a shot from that show. 

You can see other images from some of the productions I designed at this URL.. 

http://www.pbase.com/sloopsailor/show_files


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


sloop said:


> New here, just found this site.. very nice.
> Hey, Icewolf..
> Your name intrigued me since we did a show called "Ice Wolf". A production for young audiences.
> Here is a shot from that show.
> You can see other images from some of the productions I designed at this URL..
> http://www.pbase.com/sloopsailor/show_files


I have been fascinated by wolves and the arctic for a long time. I started using the "Icewolf08" handle back when AOL and the concept of screen names just started to become so wide spread. I was sad that I couldn't get it without the numbers, but it happens. I haven't changed it since then.

I actually was involved with a production of the show "The Ice Wolf" for young audiences. It was a good show to work on.

Hey, Welcome to the booth, you should stop by the new member boards and tell us something about yourself!


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hey guys and girls.

I haven't posted any photos in a while so ill post a few from Halloween. 

its a combo of Mac250 Entours and projectors. 
JH


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

If I had my own house, that would be really fun to do! That's pretty cool Jon.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Thanks. 
It was pretty fun when i had them all strobing and in random colours. It was quite a big effect. oh and there are colour blocks on the porch. 
JH


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


jonhirsh said:


> Thanks.
> It was pretty fun when i had them all strobing and in random colours. It was quite a big effect. oh and there are colour blocks on the porch.
> JH



Did you pay to rent all of that yourself?


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

It was sorta a largely discounted rental... But the neighborhood organization payed for a bit. 

JH


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


jonhirsh said:


> It was sorta a largely discounted rental... But the neighborhood organization payed for a bit.
> JH



Wow, cool. Was there an inside component too?

Where did you get the power from?


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Yes it was a house party. So there were projectors and lights going inside. 

Just regular house power.

JH


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's a few pics from a local community theatre production of "A Christmas Carol" I did lights for. Low budget, but it was a fun little show.

http://andrewleitchdesign.com/index/lighting/ccarol/1.jpg
http://andrewleitchdesign.com/index/lighting/ccarol/3.jpg
http://andrewleitchdesign.com/index/lighting/ccarol/4.jpg
http://andrewleitchdesign.com/index/lighting/ccarol/5.jpg


----------



## BillESC

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's two shots sent to me by a customer. The wall wash was created using just four of Chauvet's Colorsplash 200B LED fixtures.


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here are some pictures from a Planet Drum concert I designed featuring Mickey Hart (formerly of the Grateful Dead) and Zakir Hussain at the Bardavon Opera House in Poughkeepsie, NY. It is in essence a huge drum circle, 5 drummers and one DJ mixing everything on stage, pretty wild stuff. Rig consisted of 6 VL2500s and a whole slew of S4s. 

Found out during the load in that the stage plot had totally shifted around and found out the day before the tour was promoting a BRAND new album. Had to learn new music in a day and re-cue almost the entire show in an afternoon. It was my first time on a HOG III too, so it was all a big mess. Still, turned out fairly well I think. 

Will be posting shots from this weekends performance of "Cherish the Ladies" soon.


----------



## phil000

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Ok, I'll play too (though it's nothing impressive like that last one with the vl2500s...)

This is from our Dance 2006, a piece called principle of moments choreographed by Melanie George.

When I cued this (on a mannequin wearing our costume), I told my parents not to come because I thought it would look AWFUL.

I think it looks pretty good, but would appreciate feedback:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2328/2104128123_e933f503b0_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2157/2104904690_5f026a0fe0_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2066/2104124727_8af2b6ba21_b_d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/2104875934_80de6dae5d_b_d.jpg


----------



## PadawanGeek

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

This is the camp for the kids that my church does every summer.
Running lights off a Maxxyz

That was a lot of fun


----------



## Radman

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Phil I think it looks good, I really like it. The reflections on the floor actually add to the overall look, one of those blessing in disguise things I guess!


----------



## phil000

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Radman said:


> Phil I think it looks good, I really like it. The reflections on the floor actually add to the overall look, one of those blessing in disguise things I guess!



Thanks, I think the gobo is gam 860, or something like that, it was such a strange piece to light, but really fun in the end.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here it is folks, another addition to the Photos thread. Tonight was photo call for our production of "The Foreigner" by Larry Shue. As usual, you can view the photos on my website! Enjoy the photos, and please take a look!


Please note that If you visit my photos on the night of this posting you may not see every photo as it will take most of the night to upload them all, but you will get the gist.


----------



## PadawanGeek

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


icewolf08 said:


> Here it is folks, another addition to the Photos thread. Tonight was photo call for our production of "The Foreigner" by Larry Shue. As usual, you can view the photos on my website! Enjoy the photos, and please take a look!
> 
> 
> Please note that If you visit my photos on the night of this posting you may not see every photo as it will take most of the night to upload them all, but you will get the gist.



Cool, you have SmugMug! I am obsessed with smugmug.

Nice pictures


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


PadawanGeek said:


> Cool, you have SmugMug! I am obsessed with smugmug.
> Nice pictures


Thanks. I use SmugMug because of the unlimited storage and easy photo sales setup.


----------



## Timmyp

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

These are from my school production of Fiddler on the Roof.

Tiny stage, tiny venue, 24 Channel preset desk, my word my fingers ached by the end of the show!

However, it was great fun working within the limitations of the venue and equipment! Having only 24 channels to play with, made me really think about what was absolutely vital, and what was just for 'the hell of it'.

Unfortunately the blackout curtains didn't really black the place out...so there's quite a lot of ambient light which is a pity.

I was LD & TD for the show.

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r77/Psychedelictheatre/100_9062.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r77/Psychedelictheatre/100_9054.jpg

This one was from a semi-dress semi-tech run through, hence half the cast not being in costume.
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r77/Psychedelictheatre/100_9011.jpg


----------



## drawstuf99

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

That _is_ a small little space you've got there. I'd say thats pretty nice considering your limitations, though. Cool! Congrats.


----------



## Radiant

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

From church. Forgive the picture quality, I'm new to digital photography.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Very nicely done, Radiant. It's simple, but elegant and the placement of the instruments works great.


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I have a question... as being a jew I really don't understand two thing about church concerts and you can tell me to bugger off it its offensive. 

1. Why do church concerts always have lyrics on screens?
2. How do mega churches pay for these shows? 

They seem lavish and expensive for an hour in ones life that is supposed to be spiritual. 

JH


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Ok. Sure looks like a concert though. 
JH


----------



## thelightguy87

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Jezza said:


> Here are some pictures from a Planet Drum concert I designed featuring Mickey Hart (formerly of the Grateful Dead) and Zakir Hussain at the Bardavon Opera House in Poughkeepsie, NY. It is in essence a huge drum circle, 5 drummers and one DJ mixing everything on stage, pretty wild stuff. Rig consisted of 6 VL2500s and a whole slew of S4s.
> Found out during the load in that the stage plot had totally shifted around and found out the day before the tour was promoting a BRAND new album. Had to learn new music in a day and re-cue almost the entire show in an afternoon. It was my first time on a HOG III too, so it was all a big mess. Still, turned out fairly well I think.
> Will be posting shots from this weekends performance of "Cherish the Ladies" soon.


I had the same show come through College of Dupage, Glen Ellyn, Illinois
here are some pics. 




Although they called themselves the Global Drum Project. It was with the same people, Mickey Hart walked in and complained about all of my lights being in his eyes, then when the show started, he played one song, walked off stage smoked a bowl and walked back on stage and player some more.

I am very limited as to what I'm aloud to do, which is such a bummer, but the rig consisted of 4 Robe Wash 575AT, along with my theaters standard plot of 4 color front 4 color top 48K back light and warm/cool/gobo highsides. I used a Hog IPC with Hog III Software, as well as an ETC Express 72/144. My lightbooth is cramped! but it was still fun. You win though with the patterns on the cyc, I like that way better than the flames and lines i used, I should be getting some Robe Color Spots 700's soon, although we were looking at the VL2500's.


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

They were The Global Drum Project -- but that's sort of an ambiguous name I think.

Ha, I think its sort of uncany how similar our designs look though don't you? Top/back light in multiple colors, a few lights on the deck (mine ended up being PAR56s with scrollers, you had the fancy wash fixtures). I had 5 backlight colors for each performer, one top light leko, a slew of high side gobos, 8 colors from FOH, the standard RGB cyc, and about 20 S4s doing all sorts of crazy leaf gobos and jungle stuff all over the ceiling of the house, just a cool thing to walk into you know? 

Yeah the VL2500s were my saving grace on the cyc for any kind of texture. As mentioned above, they changed alot of things day of, including letting me know that this was a "No Haze" performance....so almost all my cueing was for not. For "Space" I was able to use the stars gobo and the rotating pinwheel both in the gate while manually racking focus and zoom so I had this crazy morphing thing going on the cyc the whole time -- my first image is just a hint of what that looked liked -- my happiest moment stylistically.

Everything was programmed on a Hog iPC w/ Rock Wing. All the conventionals and scrollers got tossed on the Rock Wing, the MLs pretty much stayed on the 10 faders on the console. This was a demo for us, we are thinking about buying 6 VL2500s and a HOG in the spring and this was great show to put things through their paces.


----------



## len

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


thelightguy87 said:


> I had the same show come through College of Dupage, Glen Ellyn, Illinois



Do they use all student labor there? I heard they have to keep some pro's on staff as well.


----------



## thelightguy87

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


len said:


> Do they use all student labor there? I heard they have to keep some pro's on staff as well.



We are MOSTLY students with alumni who still work on shows, but with exception of staff designers who I suppose you can consider Pro's. My LD has an MFA in lighting, and I believe my TD has an MFA in set design, our props designer is also an equity stage manager which goes along with our equity theater ensemble called the Buffalo Theater Ensemble. But the designers are for the plays not concerts. I am a student and I am the house LD for all roadshows.

We have a hog IPC with 2 playback wings, we currently have 12 Robe Wash 575AT moving heads. We are budgeted to buy 6 spot units, the VL2500 was one of the units we were looking at although I did just hear we are probably going with the Robe Color Spot 700. Everything involving moving lights is completely new, and I'm pretty sure they are afraid of them, in some way, because they almost never let me use them. And when I do use them, I'm very limited to what I can do.

Also about Global Drum Project, yeah they said no haze because one of the guys had bad asthma, yet they were burning a lot of incense and sure enough right as the show started the guy had an attack, so at least it wasn't our fault. I had more lights on the floor but when they started sound check, Mickey Hart immediately freaked out on me, so we struck them.


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Yeah, we were going to run a very light haze for the show but after the fire alarms tripped again (brand new system, brand new hazer) we decide no. However, they were smoking lots of pot and burning lots of incense on stage...that made a whole lot of sense.

That's unfortunate they don't allow you to do more with the MLs, especially for concerts. I would thing they would be happy to have a student take advantage of the equipment and tools at his/her disposal. I can understand them being hesitant to use them because they are inexperienced with the gear, but that doesn't mean you should be forced along that path. I hope things start looking up for you in that respect.


----------



## dj_illusions

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I just found these on my phone, they are from a show I did for the hospice service of australia - apparently it was a special event held at the same time all around the world...

anyway these are a few pretty poor quality pics I took during the concert with my phone, it was the standard lighitng rig of the venue i worked in, i just added the DS specials on the flowers!


----------



## danl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

here are pics from our last show - "the mystery of edwin drood"... i was inspired by the colors of tim burton's "corpse bride"... had a lot of fun with this one... 
there are more on my site:
http://www.revolutionfreedom.com in the theater section
dan'l


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Not exactly _my_ show, but I was one of 16 followspots:

​


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

And if you look closely, you can see Derek is the 1 out of 16 spots flailing around wildly in the audience.


----------



## RiffRaff54

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

These are of my Set and Lighting desing of Sophie Treadwells's Machinal that my college did this past semester.


----------



## BillESC

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's a couple shots of the Christian rock concert we did last Friday night.








The front truss had 22 par cans drawing nearly 8,000 watts while the upstage truss had four Colorstrips and ten Par 64 LED's and drew only 361 watts.


----------



## Logos

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I am about to start turning a shop into a theatre for the Adelaide Fringe. Concrete floor one level, stage made from 6 risers. 9 foot ceiling and wings made from hanging fabric. The whole place sits about 50 people. No 3 phase power. I am going to use single phase DMX operated 4 dimmer packs as I have at least 4 different power circuits available to me but it still limits me to 12 channels. The other circuit is for sound. I will post pictures as I go along.


----------



## avkid

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Logos said:


> The whole place sits about 50 people. The other circuit is for sound.


What the heck do they plan on putting in there?
Playback only I hope. 
I know a product that is probably a perfect fit, but alas it is quite expensive.


----------



## Logos

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

One show is playback only. One show plans to use a single mic plus playback the other show hasn't sent tech specs yet.
I'm putting in an 8 channel Mackie with two self powered speakers for front of house and one for foldback. Probably Yamaha as I can get a good deal.
The 50 seated is in cabaret mode with tables, I'm trying to convince them to use theatre seating and seat 80. They do have to pay my bill after all and I'm putting in an operator too.

Edit: I just realised what you were probably asking. 
One show is a two hand political drama about a prisoner in jail.
One is a one man theatre piece don't know the plot yet and the third is a solo comedian/muso. Guitar I believe and he doesn't want the guitar amplified


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Check it out, I designed a tour for Dave Matthew's band. It's due to go out 2070 .
No really, I just downloaded sketchup some god knows hours ago, had an idea for a set, and went with it. Happened to have a place for drums and a keyboard, so DMB sprung to mind. This is mostly a set design idea, I liked the truss design but I paid absolutely no attention to fixtures, I just threw some on the truss so it wouldn't look bare. Oh, and if you look close there's a secret with the PARs that I am NOT going to bother fixing.
Sketchup's actually a great program, it took me 4-6 hours to make this, but it's very easy to use when it's not making no sense (which drove me crazy a couple times). At any rate though, it's free, so to me that's what counts.
Truss, mac2ks, figures, drums, pictures, all not mine. Set's mine, for better or worse, and all the time spent wrangling with the models, well, that's long since gone.




The file is actually too big for me to upload a zip of it , god knows it made my computer run slow.


----------



## Jezza

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

That is very DMBesque -- Maybe Fenton should be taking some hints from you -- looks nice. I still haven't played with SketchUp -- been spending all my time trying to understand all the ins and outs of VW. Keep on trucking!


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Jezza said:


> That is very DMBesque -- Maybe Fenton should be taking some hints from you -- looks nice. I still haven't played with SketchUp -- been spending all my time trying to understand all the ins and outs of VW. Keep on trucking!



When did you start with VW? It's a neat little program, from my limited experience with it.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


charcoaldabs said:


> When did you start with VW? It's a neat little program, from my limited experience with it.



Its hardly a _little_ program, I think that is what makes using it the hardest.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Having more fun with the program. Look, curved screens! And fake LED walls!


----------



## jonhirsh

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

This was one of my first Vector works renders. 
JH


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Right, here we go, the photos from our production of "The Vertical Hour" by David Hare. You can view them all on my website, but here are a few for you to look at also. Please check out my site as it lists all the cast and design staff for their due credit.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

That's a pretty cool set, ice. Interesting how it's not a box shape, but moreso looks like an island on stage, which you did well with lighting so it doesn't look like the rest of it is just painted black.

Oh and cool cyc! Are those gobos (singular) or did you do more to get the window effect?


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

It appears to be multiple of that "hatched" type pattern I saw from Rosco.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


DarSax said:


> That's a pretty cool set, ice. Interesting how it's not a box shape, but moreso looks like an island on stage, which you did well with lighting so it doesn't look like the rest of it is just painted black.
> Oh and cool cyc! Are those gobos (singular) or did you do more to get the window effect?


Island on a rake in the middle of stage with only one entrance on SR. Lighting the sky cyc upstage was tricky on a ccount of the fact that it is just kind of floating there, significantly below a border and above the deck. Getting a ground row was interesting as US of the show deck is in sight lines from the balconies. MR-16 Zip Strips are our friends!

As for the windows in the office scene, those are templates. In fact they are the Rosco 77135 "Regency" tempaltes.


charcoaldabs said:


> It appears to be multiple of that "hatched" type pattern I saw from Rosco.


The pattern on the white scrim is Gam 630 "Homespun 2." That was also a really tricky idea, because the LD didn't know what the scenic designer wanted before we got to tech, so we were playing with that every night until opening.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Vertical Hour!? crazy, we are just about to open that here in St. Louis!


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> Vertical Hour!? crazy, we are just about to open that here in St. Louis!


Are you running the show? If you are, bring a board game for the times that you get bored. Seriously, with scenes up to 50 minutes long, it gets boring really fast! Don't get me wrong, it is a great show, very interesting, but after you see it 15+ times...


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


icewolf08 said:


> Are you running the show? If you are, bring a board game for the times that you get bored. Seriously, with scenes up to 50 minutes long, it gets boring really fast! Don't get me wrong, it is a great show, very interesting, but after you see it 15+ times...


luckily I don't! I still wanna see it though.


----------



## ndiaz

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Hello, This is one of my first posts, I designed this with a friend, we're both in 10th grade and it was really fun to design this show. 

First picture is full stage, I really liked the R02 in the gobos, It was her idea and It turned out pretty good I think. 



Second is my favorite aspect of the show, A gobo! This was my favorite. 


Last one..


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

What show is that?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Oh, Charc, can't you tell???


Looks really good. I was no where near that in 10th grade.


----------



## Raktor

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Unfortunately, I can tell.


----------



## SerraAva

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

I figured, ahh, why not post some. One of the few shows I have good shots of.



"Are you ready? Then look."


The Stars come out:


The End:


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Video from last nights club event can be found 

here:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FDWpcZZVKYI


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Optical fiber star field?


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Pie4Weebl said:


> Video from last nights club event can be found
> here:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FDWpcZZVKYI



Hmm interesting. Do you have all the PAR64s running in auto? Are they slave/mastered? I think that they probably should be, in some configuration. It may be more money than it's worth, but if you could run that from the board, with a sound sensor there for all lights, it might be cool, I don't really know how that'd all work out.

How was the ambient light? Did you break out the incandescents at all? I was sorta thinking that something that really might be worth exploring, in the situations you're in, are pinspots. Ziptie them up on the ceiling, any furniture, and create little bases, etc, to place them on the ground. The issue is you'd be running them in series, and would have to get creative with the cable run. I just thought that some static light, gelled appropriately of course, at the right intensity might enhance some of these functions.

Similarly, you could try and put together an "architectural lighting package" to compliment your normal lighting package. Skip the theatrical stuff entirely. Get R40s, and some sort of fixture from home-depot. Slap an inline dimmer on there, and you're good to go. Independent intensity control on each instrument, allowing you to compensate for transmission of varies gells, and allowing you to tweak things throughout the evening.


----------



## SerraAva

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Yea. In the show, the stars come out at the end. If you look in the conners, you can see lekos on. I made the whole room look like a star field because the 'roof' gets blown off the place. Great show.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


charcoaldabs said:


> Hmm interesting. Do you have all the PAR64s running in auto? Are they slave/mastered? I think that they probably should be, in some configuration. It may be more money than it's worth, but if you could run that from the board, with a sound sensor there for all lights, it might be cool, I don't really know how that'd all work out.
> How was the ambient light? Did you break out the incandescents at all? I was sorta thinking that something that really might be worth exploring, in the situations you're in, are pinspots. Ziptie them up on the ceiling, any furniture, and create little bases, etc, to place them on the ground. The issue is you'd be running them in series, and would have to get creative with the cable run. I just thought that some static light, gelled appropriately of course, at the right intensity might enhance some of these functions.
> Similarly, you could try and put together an "architectural lighting package" to compliment your normal lighting package. Skip the theatrical stuff entirely. Get R40s, and some sort of fixture from home-depot. Slap an inline dimmer on there, and you're good to go. Independent intensity control on each instrument, allowing you to compensate for transmission of varies gells, and allowing you to tweak things throughout the evening.



Its running on the board's sound active mode through a stack of 8 cues, I jumped around stacks through the night to keep it fresh.

The camera didn't really do it justice but it was a whole lot brighter in the room than it looked, I was bouncing the pars of the roof and it was actually kinda overkill for the space. If I do that space again I will probably bring less than I did.

I don't think I will do an architecture system for a few reasons. The first is that everywhere already has in house installed stuff so there would be no demand for my gear. Also the wide range of spaces would make it so I would have to buy tons of gear and it would take a long time to set up, when the DJ gets off the stage around 2 I want to have a 15 min strike and get the fark out, I don't want to spend an hour pulling tape.

If anything I need to buy more of the scanners because people LOVED those!


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Of course. People love the effects. You are right about the arch stuff, not worth it, and my pinspot idea is ludicrous, upon review.

I do thing you should grab another stand, and one of these.

On the stand, place your "effect" type lighting, examples would be: This, this, this, and this.

The idea behind the "effects stand" is cheap effects, limited control, but people want to see it! Leave it in auto mode, and give it power when you want it, power off when you don't.


----------



## ndiaz

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


charcoaldabs said:


> What show is that?



Its not High school musical, if you were referring to my pictures. 

Its just student written monolouges that happen to take place in a school.. set was cheap, stole the wildcats poster from another school.

They did have a full company dance to "were all in this together" but that's as far as it went.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Wow, really could have fooled me.

Charc, in reference to the 'flash n trash' links you posted. A strobe and a blacklight are nice additions, but when it comes to the mushroom, or the other one, those things come a dime a dozen. I've seen dozens of them, and liked only a few. If you want the rotating multicolored effect, get a disco ball (not mirror ball, a disco ball). However, I like the rig as it is, but I can see two more scanners completing the package. But really, when it comes to 'flash n trash', nothing beats police beacons. Those are my favorite.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


gafftapegreenia said:


> Wow, really could have fooled me.
> Charc, in reference to the 'flash n trash' links you posted. A strobe and a blacklight are nice additions, but when it comes to the mushroom, or the other one, those things come a dime a dozen. I've seen dozens of them, and liked only a few. If you want the rotating multicolored effect, get a disco ball (not mirror ball, a disco ball). However, I like the rig as it is, but I can see two more scanners completing the package. But really, when it comes to 'flash n trash', nothing beats police beacons. Those are my favorite.



Greenia, I think what we have to realize is that no one besides us lighting connoisseurs () will pick apart any of the details. I think people will think it's "cool" no matter what. Moving color full light adds a new dynamic synergy. It may not be the most aesthetically pleasing, but I don't think they'll know. I also don't think they'll realize that an ADJ mushroom is not the same as a VL3000. Why, because they are both colorful and move. It will bring the look and feel they associate with live concerts. My fear with the beacons is they wouldn't really throw light, just provide light to look at. (Just my thoughts.)


----------



## gafftapegreenia

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

That's not really my concern. My concern is the mushroom isn't really that interesting to begin with, the light just kind of wiggles, and the colors on those will be very dull compared to the LED's.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


gafftapegreenia said:


> That's not really my concern. My concern is the mushroom isn't really that interesting to begin with, the light just kind of wiggles, and the colors on those will be very dull compared to the LED's.



These are good points.

I was going to suggest a fogger, but I don't think Pie should be messing with fog or haze, essentially at all. It brings too many issues when in a new venue everyday and having to worry about fire alarms.

Strobe and black-light I think of as pretty standard, and not so great effects. I'm wondering if there is anything in that category worth using in that situation.


----------



## avkid

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


charcoaldabs said:


> Strobe and black-light I think of as pretty standard, and not so great effects. I'm wondering if there is anything in that category worth using in that situation.


With the amateur hour nonsense from the novelty shop, it's a gimmick.
With even semi serious gear it can and will knock your socks off.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

avkid; word.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Okay, so _every_ time I return to this thread my thinking has a phase change. I'm now thinking the best thing is what Pie himself mentioned: more scanners. Perhaps scanners with more/different features.


----------



## soundlight

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

The big thing about scanners is that the whole beam sweeps around the room. This is a really high-energy type of effect. Sure, mushrooms "move", and the "rack of lenses" effects "move", but it's not the kind of kinetic lighting that a scanner can provide. I think that another pair of scanners would complete the package. The only "effect" that I would add other than scanners is some ADJ Pearl LED units, but I've already reccommended those elsewhere. I think that they are some of the finest LED DJ effects on the market today, due to the nature of the design - they are designed like a halogen effect, but use a 3W led, so you don't just have RGBW. You have the just white unit (Pearl White LED), which is powerful itself, but you also have a unit with a color dish (Pearl Color LED) which spins, putting out many more colors than would be possible with the RGB or RGBW style effects like the VUE and REVO series from Chauvet and ADJ respectively.


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's what I've been doing for the past week.


----------



## PadawanGeek

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


derekleffew said:


> Here's what I've been doing for the past week.



the purple picture at the bottom is purdy


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here are pictures from my last high school mainstage production. We did How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying. I was the Lighting Designer/Official "Fire Extinguisher". There are more pictures coming from the other two performances as well as a 'backstage tour' but i'm too sleepy from the weekend to do it now. Thoughts/critiques/general ramblings are always appreciated. Hope all is well.
-Mike Berger


----------



## Nirvano

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thecrucible0708077hh5.jpg

Proctor's House from The Crucible.


----------



## Nirvano

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thecrucible0708087ce4.jpg

and this would be the courtroom from The Crucible


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Nirvano said:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thecrucible0708077hh5.jpg
> Proctor's House from The Crucible.



Your stage... it's... it's... it's so shiny!


----------



## Nirvano

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

yeah.. theres this technique we like to use at my school that involves a broom and a mop.


----------



## dj_illusions

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

we wet and dry mop our stage almost everyday and have never got it shiny... does it not play havoc with your lx?


----------



## Nirvano

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

nope, its actually not really that shiny in person, it just appears that way in the pictures for some reason.


----------



## toyboyt122

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's a photo from one of my recent grad school designs. The show is Amadeus. Those are people in the upstage Lightbox, not projections or paintings.


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


toyboyt122 said:


> Here's a photo from one of my recent grad school designs. The show is Amadeus. Those are people in the upstage Lightbox, not projections or paintings.



Eons better than my attempt...


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Really like the lightbox--are those mr16's up top, and then just a really strong light behind to make the silhouette?


----------



## toyboyt122

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

The box lighting has white muslin backing, 2 R40 strips on top, then another layer of muslin for diffusion, and then actors. I couldn't put anything on the floor or upstage wall because there was a doorway that was used to enter the box on the upstage center wall. The top frames are custom gobos from an Mozart silhouette I found online.


----------



## DarSax

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

So the R40's are the only source of light in the box? (Sorry, I'm still a bit confused, and it's a fabulous look)


----------



## toyboyt122

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Correct, the only light in the box is from 2 R40 strips side by side. They're hung from the ceiling pointing down.
Here's a similar shot without lighting the box. The front screen was painted lightweight muslin, to match the other hanging frames.


----------



## toyboyt122

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Another show: Translations. This is when I learned for sure, if you want to audience to ignore something, they will.


Here's a normal shot.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Righto folks, here it is, show number five from our season, "A Midsummer Night's Dream" complete with fairy balls! Here a a couple shots below, for the complete collection visit my website!



Puck's Final Pose


Fairy Balls!


The Wedding


The Chase

Check them out, and see more! Enjoy.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Very nice. What did you end up using for the fairy balls?


----------



## porkchop

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

oh the fairy balls we ended up buying some LED flashing globes, cutting the guts out, and gluing a couple of 7V lamps and 2 9V batteries on the bottom, where the batteries went before they guts got removed. I got to find out that I'm not very good at soldering but REALLY good at burning myself with hot glue. They look good if you ask me so I'm happy with the end product. Now if there wasn't so much g** d*** glitter in the show it'd be perfect.


----------



## Schniapereli

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Looks very nice. I've been trying to head up to your theatre to see a show, but scheduling has always gotten in the way. I'm still mad that I missed your Les Mis.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


Schniapereli said:


> Looks very nice. I've been trying to head up to your theatre to see a show, but scheduling has always gotten in the way. I'm still mad that I missed your Les Mis.


Well, if you ever make it up here, let me know and I will make sure you get a tour.


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Nice ass, nice balls, and nice moon!


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


derekleffew said:


> Nice ass, nice balls, and nice moon!


I will never forget our first production meeting for this show  it was then that we realized just how vulgar this production would be. In the words of the director "We've got fairy balls, a broom that ejaculates twice, lilies that shoot up through tubes in the floor, an ass, and people getting hit in the nuts."

If you ever want to get roaring laughs from an audience, just have guys get hit in the balls... It works every time, even with the lame audiences, seems to never get old or stop being funny.

It has been a great run so far, we have pelted audience members with lily heads and flying "gore" from Pyramus' costume. We have had adventures with dry ice, and some very interesting actor glitches. A new adventure every day!


----------



## Clark

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Here's some pics of recent shows I've still got on-line:

The Birds (UofM, Morris. LD)
http://picasaweb.google.com/Tyrahn/TheBirds
Dance Program Concert (I didn't name it, I swear!) (UofM, Morris. LD)
http://picasaweb.google.com/Tyrahn/DanceProgramConcert
The Shape of Things (UofM, Morris. LD)
http://picasaweb.google.com/Tyrahn/TheShapeOfThings
A Lie of the Mind (UofM, Morris. LD,SD)
http://picasaweb.google.com/Tyrahn/ALieOfTheMindProductionPhotos
The Last Night of Ballyhoo (St. Croix Valley Summer Theatre. TD,LD)
http://picasaweb.google.com/Tyrahn/TheLastNightOfBallyhoo2007_06_25

I'm still going through the pages of pictures before this, there is some very nice work here!

Clark


----------



## Charc

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Could an admin please change the title of this thread to:

"Hey I thought we could share some pics of our shows"

It has been bothering me for awhile, most importantly the "I" that has not bee capitalized.

(No offense to Jon.)


----------



## Pie4Weebl

From a small rave/party thing I put on this weekend, I will have better pics later on:





A crappy video can be found here


----------



## Charc

Pie4Weebl said:


> From a small rave/party thing I put on this weekend, I will have better pics later on:
> 
> 
> 
> A crappy video can be found here



Whose moving heads? Yours? Your dept's? They wouldn't get knocked over there... tripped over... beer spilled on... etc?


----------



## thelightguy87

This was a fun concert to design. It was Jim Peterik and Worldstage. Including all of the Ides of March, the singer from 38 special and survivor and a bunch of other guest artists. It was just a blast of 80's music. I had 11 Robe Colorwash 575AT fixtures in the air. Plus my theaters Standard Plot. which is for this concert 3 electrics of 4 banks wide 4 color wash with 3 of the washes in 1k fresnels and 1 wash in ETC 750w Parnels. I had 16 ACLS 8 in the air and 8 on the floor. I had a few backlight breakup gobos but they were last minute and didn't turn out how i wanted cuz i couldn't focus in the air after loadin. I used them very very very little. I ran everything off of my Hog3 IPC console and i have 2 playback wings for extra faders. Ran the show live so 1 wing was all colors to bump 1 was positions and the console was moving effects. For sake of not enough fingers I packed the standard washes into similiar colors on the movers, even though the color temp was way different it made it easier to run. I can't wait for them to come back next year. for Worldstage 09


----------



## thelightguy87

More Pics


----------



## soundlight

Nice! Looks like that was a blast to design! Yellow and purple has always been one of my favorite combinations when using moving lights.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Ides of March was the first rock show I ever worked <3


----------



## thelightguy87

It was awesome, and I think I used my moving wash lights to the full extent possible. I'm waiting on 6 Robe Colorspot 700's to be purchased, but it takes forever to order stuff in my theater. We are getting WYSIWYG for the Hog, and when I get the spots...I just can't wait for the few shows a year that are like this one. Unfortunately my season is almost over and theres no more rock concerts so i'll be putting my movers away for the summer. I did however hear that we might have a foo fighter cover band sometime soon, if thats the case, I need to come up with some more ideas other than wash lights...heh.


----------



## cvanp

Here are pictures from my recent production of Guys And Dolls. I served as director, scenic designer, associate lighting designer, among many other roles. It was a great project to have for my senior year of high school. Directing a musical is a massive challenge but having done it I'm eager to do it again!

To save time and energy, just go to SmugMug and view the gallery.


----------



## porkchop

holy cow that's a lot of male talent for high school, we had like 5 guys that thought they could act and 2 of them that were right. Would have made musicals a lot easier to produce.


----------



## cvanp

Just so its easier for those of you who don't feel like browsing through hundreds of pics, here are five good ones:


----------



## thelightguy87

One of my recent shows I have done lighting for through Kellner Lighting, which is a small concert lighting...project i've been doing, I've yet to get the license and make it a company. I rent to mostly highschools without theaters, but gyms with a raised stage like this one in these pics. This school is in the middle of nowhere in Dekalb Illinois. It was a Battle of the Bands. and after they battled they had some older bands from chicago play. overall not bad turnout considering the town population is 950. we had about 200 people there..although it doesn't look like it in the pics


----------



## thelightguy87

the rest of the pics
The equipment used:
1 NSI 24/48 console.
2 High End Trackspots
4 American DJ Xtremes
16 Par 38 - Flood Lamps
2 6in 500W fresnels
1 cheap party fogger that the smoke didn't last longer than 3-5 seconds.
5 - 4 channel 600w per channel dimmer packs
4 Meyer Wedges as our main speakers with 2 JBL wedges for monitors 
Yamaha DM1000
Overall an awesome rig, but i wasn't happy with the overall rig look. but since we got there 45 minutes before house because we got lost in cornfields I Think it turned out alright.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

dekalb may only have a population of 950, but it has a 15,000 student large college...


----------



## thelightguy87

it was in Shabbona, so dekalb county but 25 minutes from NIU


----------



## len

thelightguy87 said:


> it was in Shabbona



Geshundheit!


----------



## LD4Life

I recently put this blog up with a few pictures of some shows I've done. Feel free to check it out at any time. I'll repost the link whenever I have new pictures. http://stagesoflight.blogspot.com/


----------



## Radiant

Wahooo!! We purchased four used Mac 600's and replaced all our PAR64 backlights. It's great how things worked out: I was told to find 2 Macs on a particular budget, found out we could get 3 for that price, the vendor said we had to buy them in pairs because of the flight cases - so we got 4!! Yippee!
We also added new stage area, extending the front deck and adding side wings for drums and keys. Tuesday through Thursday was spent constructing stage and rigging lights, I programmed for 7 hours on Friday, and we had a two hour worship music set last night.
So here's a couple of pictures. If you're interested, more can be found here.


----------



## zwolf59661

I recently did spotlight for a local theater group. They did "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat". Excellent show. I loved it so much I downloaded as much of it as I could off FrostWire.

Anyway, this theater was converted from an old church. there are exactly 12 stage lights, plus spot. I was in the balcony on spot. 


Sorry about bad pic quality. I used my cell phone to take them.


----------



## porkchop

for twelve lights and a spot I'd say that's a pretty good job


----------



## Raktor

Clicky.

10chars.


----------



## Charc

Raktor said:


> Clicky.
> 10chars.



Oh, god. I wish I could have seen that. I'd be laughing at the accents al night!


----------



## Raktor

Bad charcoaldabs. Naughty.

I swear the lead sounds British for one line in the show...


----------



## porkchop

Raktor said:


> Clicky.
> 10chars.



What did you do to make the club 80's sign? Did you buy it or make is, and if made how?


----------



## Tank

why not, though i suspect my 'high school shows' will pale in comparison to the fantastic ones that seem to be coming from the us..
from oldest to newest;

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/The_Black_Knight/MAAN/3d8a12f4.jpg
This is shakespears 'Much Ado About Nothing' Year 11 for me (2005! 16 years old.. haha) Uhm, i dunno, lots of bricks. yea. and about 14 lights of various types, that were all probably used in ways they wern't ment too.... we wern't exactly taught much about the tech side. I was Set / lighting 'designer' and an actor.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/The_Black_Knight/ARTURO%20UI/Friday%20Night/MGSCPlay2006-ClosingNight051.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/The_Black_Knight/ARTURO%20UI/Tuesday%20Night/MGSCPlay2006075.jpg
Bertolt Brechts 'The Resistable Rise of Arturo Ui'
year 12 for me, 2006. again with the 14 lanterns  those red ones are fresnels on tree's with red gel. And we used a laptop hooked up to a projector and MS powerpoint! woo! haha. I was set / lghting designer and an actor.


'Little Shop of Horrors' again 2006. Whole High School musical, I was assistant set & Lighting designer, and "SM" (ASM), as well as general builder, painter, puppet builder, etc.
Thus ends High School and onto a Diploma of Theatre Arts
'Three Pairs of Shorts' - a Set of 6 short ~10 minute plays written by our class for our individual scriptwriting pieces, 6 were chosen. 2007, I was 18.

'Stranger Outside' - set in a country town of Australia. I was set designer. All that wool is about $10k worth, apparently. The director added it like 2 days before the show becuase a friend had donated it, and since it was worth so much we had to use it. The cyc went from daylight to sunset, i dont have a good picture though. The walls are on trucks, becuase they needed to move off (there was 3 of them) in under a minute. which never happened, but we got close.

'World Without Sin' - another one of the 6 short plays, this time set in a church in a inner city suburban town. I was Lighting Designer for this one.
Due to doing 6 plays that were all vastly different, using the same rig, it was a case of only a few specific lanters for each show. for World Without sin the writer really wanted church windows, so Gobo's it was. We also had a 'confession box' which was basically a fresnel? maybe? on the floor then a person sitting in front of it inside a 'box' to create a shadow.
'Ship Sails and Mermaid Tales' - 2007. a show for children about a pirate and evil queens and a magical egg that hatches into a pheonix and brings peach to the world. Toured for 16 shows to primary schools in the local area, as well as a school for mentally disabled children, and some more poverty stricken schools that cannot afford to get drama into the school. (due to the Uni red tape, we could not charge for the show.)

Unfortunately not the best picture, I had better but they don;t appear to exist. Set was 4 flats in 2 pairs, a boom across the top and some fabric. I don't know why it's purple either XD (the black stockings with googly eyes are snakes. chick with the clarinet is a snake charmer. one snake had the magic gem so the kids (2 actors) could talk to the mermaids and retrieve the chest with the egg before the two evil Queens. (oh, we wrote the script, totally hilarious! )
and thats about it  Currently working on the lighting design for a musical at the moment, will psot pics when they exist.
fake edit; woah long post ;-;


----------



## ACCIUS

Hey Guys, I'm new to the forum and figured I'd post some of my work. http://www.interfuzion.com/port/index.html Let me know what you think.


----------



## icewolf08

ACCIUS said:


> Hey Guys, I'm new to the forum and figured I'd post some of my work. http://www.interfuzion.com/port/index.html Let me know what you think.


Welcome to the booth ACCIUS, you should stop by the new member forum and introduce yourself!


----------



## Raktor

porkchop said:


> What did you do to make the club 80's sign? Did you buy it or make is, and if made how?



The director made it actually. It's just el-cheapo rope light that you'd use at parties/christmas/whenever else normal people use cheap lighting - fed through the back like you're sewing with it. There's another one in the show for Ricky's Bar.


----------



## derekleffew

Here's what I've been working on for the last 8 days. Corporate show, this is the "Entertainment Night." Finally, tomorrow is load-out!

Five screens of VersaTubes, I think around 600 tubes total. Three HUGE RP screens, HD of course. Lighting: Atomics w/ scrollers, M2K Washes and Performances, and 5K Fresnels.


----------



## len

A driveway outside a restaurant I lit last night. Colors are actually green and amber, but don't show up that way. I also had some pars for the "celebrity" photo op area and a few movers doing searchlight type stuff scanning the building across the street.

The rain wasn't fun, but we survived.


----------



## midgetgreen11

So here's what Fiddler on the Roof show came out like, these were just some pictures i got from a friend, I'll have more once i get the expensive photo cd. anyway, let me know what you guys think. This was my first show as lighting designer in high school.

going for a "candle glow" effect




Hovala i think its spelled?


Tevye and his daughter, notice the cyc clouds in the top left corner.


----------



## porkchop

Nice job ben, I really like the blue cyc with the lav on the bottom. Cyc's that aren't totally flat drive me nuts but it worked pretty well it looks like


----------



## jonhirsh

Ok well its not a show, but it was our light lab project for our guest teacher Kevin Adams. Our assignment do what ever we wanted and light it. 
So our group choose to recreate a frame from the movie _Citizen Kane_.
So here it is. 
JH


----------



## midgetgreen11

porkchop said:


> Nice job ben, I really like the blue cyc with the lav on the bottom. Cyc's that aren't totally flat drive me nuts but it worked pretty well it looks like



yeah, unfortunately in our auditorium, we couldn't tie it off to anything on the side, because the architects brilliantly put closets on the rear of the stage that the janitors need to access daily.


----------



## soundman

midgetgreen11 said:


> Tevye and his daughter, notice the cyc clouds in the top left corner.



Careful of the sharp cloud gobos, unless the set is cartoonish clouds are not really that sharp.


----------



## midgetgreen11

we actually had two sets of cloud gobos, one set was realistic, we called it Indonesia, because it looked like a blurry scattering of islands.


----------



## SerraAva

Here are a couple shots from Assassins, just finished it. Was a great show.

Here is the set:


Sam Byck's Have It Your Way Monologue:


Another Nation Anthem:


Something Just Broke:


----------



## Pie4Weebl

wow those are really good Serra, how did you light under the platforms? And was that an all conventional plot?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

here are two from the gig stella provided lights for last night:


----------



## kovacika

Here are some of my favorite pics of Fitchburg State College production of Othello. I was lighting designer.


----------



## SerraAva

Nah, and trust me, the actors were happy they weren't conventionals in there. Zangara is in there from the 4th scene in the show till the end, and Booth gets to exit once for the Gun Song. Each of the 9 'booths' had an Opti 30 RGB in it, with two DLED 36s washing the faces of the booths. Convetionals wouldn't have work nearly as well because of all the color the LEDs made in the back. There were snap changes, and during Another Nation Anthem I chased them red, white, and blue. It was almost like the set was a cyc thanks to the amount and intensity of the color. For example, in the shot with Byck and the assassins in green behind him, the Opti 30s are only at 10%. There were also two Power Spot 575 IEs over head. The rest is conventional.

Nice shots yourself there Pie. I have been rocking the all LED rock show in bars/clubs now as well, and bands love it. Generally a couple of DLED 36s for front light, a set of Octo Strips for back/stage, and some movers. No heat, endless colors, smooth color changes, strobing, etc etc. They have been willing to pay a little more for the LEDs thanks to all the advantages.

Nice shots as well kovacika. Looks like a great show in a nice, intimate space. I love shows like that.


----------



## Flea

This is my school's Year 10 Formal last year held in the school hall. The students ran with a circus theme and so they rigged up a makeshift big top... it turned out really good!


----------



## kovacika

Just did this show. Started at 9am for setup, show at 5. 6 stage hands. we had a 24'x11' stage to build, 40' of truss to hang and cable, 800' Socapex to run, LEDs to hang and address, 300' of audio snake, 6 15" mains, 4 18" subs. 4 Monitors/mixers with a full split and and 2 consoles. We also had to run power via edison for the sound (600' worth). Strike was 2 hrs, that same night.


----------



## SerraAva

Here is what I was doing in Pittsburgh the past few days. Was great fun, and I don't think I need to say who it was for .


----------



## Grog12




----------



## SerraAva

OMG Shoes. Let's get some shoes.

Sorry, couldn't resist. That must have taken some time to hang all of those Grog.


----------



## Grog12

It took them about an hour...


----------



## zac850

West Side Story at a community theater near me that I designed. Fun tech process, I designed the show based on conversations with the director and one rehearsal that I got to watch. The show was hung, and I had 5 days to focus and tech the show, but the crew got behind and I only ended up with 3 days to focus and tech.

Photos were taken last night by my father sitting in the balcony. In theory I will get the photo call photos from the photographer, but who knows how long that will take.
Link to photos


----------



## derekleffew

Nice job, zac850. I particularly like the cyc treatment during the rumble scene. What did you use for that?

A production of _WSS_ I did in 1981 also used scaffolding. It was rented, but brand new, and concerns were raised over whether we should/could paint it! The rental company said yes. So it went back with a sponged texture all over it.


----------



## zac850

The scaffolding is being borrowed from my old high school, the theater fixes it up, paints it, cleans it, and everyone wins.

Template system on the box booms (well, sorta box-boomish position) lights the back wall and gives me an alternate facelight system to use for the show. It helped give a little texture to the scenes, but most of that is lost on the camera.


----------



## zwolf59661

I'm curently LD'ing for my high school's production of Cole Porter's "Anything Goes". We have the biggest set our school has ever seen. I'll get pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Spikesgirl

If someone could tell me how to load a photo into a thread, I'd be happy to share a couple shots of our most current production, "Charley's Aunt". Or you can go to our website and click photo gallery for the whole she-bang


----------



## Grog12

If its allready online simply copy and paste the url to the picture itself and surround it by [ img ] [ /img ] except take the spaces out between the brackets.


----------



## derekleffew

OR, go to the image on a website. Right-click on the image (if on a Mac, <Cntrl> <Click> on the image) and select "Copy Image Location." Then go back to ControlBooth, press "reply", then click on the icon with the sun over the mountain. A dialog box will open, into which you can paste the URL. Viola! Your picture is in your reply. Add text as required. Press "submit Reply" when done.

Actually, all "click in the icon with the mountain and the sun" does is wrap the html tags around the image, as Grog said above, but I find it easier.


----------



## Spikesgirl

I tried but couldn't get it to work - is it because the image is buried within the website? It asks me for the url and I have no idea what that is. Yes, say it, just say it! I stink at computer technology...


----------



## Grog12

Bah...it has nothing to do with you and everything to do with the way the photo gallery is set up on the page.

http://sctlivetheatre.org/charleys-aunt-gallery/index.htm

Link to your pics provided by me!


----------



## icewolf08

Grog12 said:


> Bah...it has nothing to do with you and everything to do with the way the photo gallery is set up on the page.
> http://sctlivetheatre.org/charleys-aunt-gallery/index.htm
> Link to your pics provided by me!


Wait, you wanted the image like this:

That was easy.

On a mac: Control-Click (or right click with 2 button mouse) and select copy image address. Then use the IMG tags or the image button. Don't why you all had such issues.
or right, not everyone uses macs, what a shame!


----------



## TimMiller

Here is a show I designed and programmed (I also came up with the idea for the semi drum riser) last year for freightliner's customer appreciation day.





To see all the pics you can go to
http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/563266651BOPHIg


----------



## JD

*Chauvet Q-spot 250 -vs- 1000Q par 64's*

Well, the >old< band got together for a reunion (we called it the Mid Life Crisis Tour) and I thought I would share the results. Backlighting included three Chauvet Q-Spot 250's (250w discharge), four ADJ 250 color changers (250w discharge, no comments please!) and a bunch of PAR64's equipped with VNSP 1000Q lamps. Par colors included #27, red #22 amber, Lee 119 blue, Lee 139 green and some others. Low ceiling (12 foot.) and total plot was about 36kw. I was fairly happy with how they did, and surprised at the bang-for-the-buck of the ADJ 250's (Under $500 each)
Follow spot was a Lycian 1209 midget (575 hmi) 
Picture page- http://witness.velmadinkley.com/08dnbd.html


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Chauvet Q-spot 250 -vs- 1000Q par 64's*

Nice pictures, [user]JD[/user]. 1K-VNSPs at that distance? I bet the venue didn't need any heat! Something really odd about seeing chandeliers from a dropped acoustic tile ceiling. 

Edit: Thread merged into "Pictures of our shows."


----------



## Spikesgirl

Grog12 said:


> Bah...it has nothing to do with you and everything to do with the way the photo gallery is set up on the page.
> http://sctlivetheatre.org/charleys-aunt-gallery/index.htm
> Link to your pics provided by me!



But I still don't know how to do it. The other procedure would work with regular photos then?

And, nice, Ice, but I'm not on a Mac. Around my house, we don't use the 'M' word or the 'A' word for that matter.

Sigh...


----------



## icewolf08

Right folks, here we go. "The Producers" at pioneer theatre company. For more photos visit: http://www.icewolfphotography.com or go direct to the gallery



"Prisoners of Love" Gotta love the miles of pink chasing ropelight on the hearts!


"Sprintime for Hitler" Swastikas courtesy of Apollo 


"Little Old Lady Land"


"I Must Tell My Birds" Pigeon puppets and some wirelessly dimmed MR-16s. Oh, and those birds have a surprise under their wings!

For more antics and some interesting Swastika placements please visit the rest of the gallery!


----------



## Grog12

Excellent job.

When this show opened on Brodway the P.E. out of Local 1 and the designer went to a Neo-Nazi website to figure out which way the swastika when for the gobos.

After the recieved them they found out the Neo-Nazi website had them backwards!!


----------



## derekleffew

Grog12 said:


> ...After they received them they found out the Neo-Nazi website had them backwards!!


So did they have to have them remade, or just hang the lights backwards and bounce them off a mirror? Beam Bender comes to mind.


----------



## Grog12

They had them remade.


----------



## DarSax

Um. Now, I could be just having a major brain fart here...but couldn't one just...flip the gobos around? Having the image mirror?


----------



## Grog12

DarSax said:


> Um. Now, I could be just having a major brain fart here...but couldn't one just...flip the gobos around? Having the image mirror?



Diochroic gobo's. Moving Lights. Bad idea.


----------



## DarSax

Ah, that was the missing link. Wasn't sure if I was missing something...


----------



## TimMiller

All that will "eventually" happen by flipping a dichro backwards is the dicro will "eventually" burn through, technically the "ink" they etch through will become goo and melt. But with most moving lights the optical system stays cool enought for this not to happen, or just be sure to never touch the gobo till it fully cools. I would have flipped them around and gone with it that way. Who cares if the litho finally did self destruct (yet i have not seen this happen yet, i have seen color filters burn through when installed backwards), they were wrong anyways.and personally with a gobo that simple i would have tried pulling it off with metal.


----------



## derekleffew

Remember this was the Broadway premiere and set a record for highest ticket price ever. And possible largest advance? Also remember that the show has been running for what, five years now? And Pre-Production IA labor is different than Show Maintenance labor. 

Kelite, did Apollo make those gobos? I'm guessing not, as I hope someone at Apollo would have caught an error like that.


----------



## Grog12

TimMiller said:


> All that will "eventually" happen by flipping a dichro backwards is the dicro will "eventually" burn through, technically the "ink" they etch through will become goo and melt. But with most moving lights the optical system stays cool enought for this not to happen, or just be sure to never touch the gobo till it fully cools. I would have flipped them around and gone with it that way. Who cares if the litho finally did self destruct (yet i have not seen this happen yet, i have seen color filters burn through when installed backwards), they were wrong anyways.and personally with a gobo that simple i would have tried pulling it off with metal.



Untrue.

The first and only time I installed a dicro backwards it cracked within 3 minutes of being turned on and the gobo being brought into the focal path.

Also...I'm talking about the Broadway production, I'm pretty sure Peter Kaczorowski can get new ones pretty quickly. Also I believe there was color to them and that they weren't just the symbol. That being said I'd still go dicro.


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

Well, not to interrupt the fascinating discussion of Nazi symbolism..but I thought i'd steer this thread back to its initial topic with some pics from my most recent show. The show was _The Music Man_ and I acted as the Lighting Designer/Op. Questions/Comments/Concerns/Dilemmas/General Musings are always welcome. 
http://web.mac.com/mikeberger1/Site/Show_Albums/Pages/Music_Man_Show_Pics.html


----------



## thelightguy87

Disco Pigs








More pics at Kellner Lighting


----------



## gafftaper

My Current production of Charlotte's Web. Set budget $400. Build it on campus and transport to the big proscenium theater down the street (they have an 8' high set of double doors to load in through). 5 hours to load in, adjust lights, record cues, and be ready for a dress rehearsal. I had a crew of 2 skilled people and their resident lighting designer to help me. A recipe for disaster that turned out pretty good. 



We hung a white scrim about 10 feet in front of the cyc. Hung a group of three S4's with Seachangers fireworks gobos on each side of the stage. Recorded a flashing chase and changed colors on the Seachangers so the fireworks were always changing color and patterns. This scene has blue on the cyc and a small amount of red and amber on the scrim along with the S4's and Seachangers. The web was just 1/2" rope spray painted black with some heavy wire hooks hidden in it. The Words are thin wire bent to shape, 1/4" rope for thickness, and Red Electrical Tape. Tied it all together with a piece of really heavy wire a cross the top and black E-tape between letters where we didn't want the audience to see. 

The bored and the stalkers among you can see the whole album of photos here.


----------



## derekleffew

A famous comedian. Boring show, no moving lights. Seating for "only" 6,000. Expression3 as control, but I did have ColorBlast12s as truss toners.


The LED screens are strictly for Imag. After extolling the virtues of cues, ran the show on four submasters: "Doors," "Show", "EFX (truss toner chase), and "Bows."

Here's the rendering, unlit:


----------



## len

Different realm than theater, but here it is just the same.

18 led pars around a room at a wedding. Pix taken with my phone so the image quality isn't that great.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

this festival rig left my shop last weekend:


----------



## zapthatmonster

The Last Days of Judas Iscariot at Portland Community College. 

I drafted/built the haphazard fence to the left. The one with Graffiti. That was fun - especially hte part where we ripped apart shipping palettes to get the boards. 

I'm the shorty to the right (stage left) of the girl in the braids.

AND I totally did not realize that this was in the lighting forum! Sorry guys. I did not light this. Maybe I'll post again when I get the photos from my dance performance.


----------



## jrdeamicis

George Clinton and The parliament funkadelic. 

I was the designer and programmer.


----------



## clbarker

As promised,

Here's a couple of pictures from Glass Theatre's production of Chicago: The Musical. I served as Lighting Designer for this production.

Chicago
Scenic Design: JD Stallings
Lighting Design: Chris Barker
Sound Design: H&H Audio Partnership



All That Jazz


In the "jail"



And here's a few from our April production of Postmortem (A Murder Mystery) in our black-box space.

Postmortem
Scenic Design: Ben Soldate
Lighting Design: Chris Barker
Sound Design: Joseph Lass


We find out who killed Maude!


The Seance


----------



## icewolf08

clbarker said:


> As promised,
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures from Glass Theatre's production of Chicago: The Musical. I served as Lighting Designer for this production.



Does every production of Chicago look the same, because your sent looks very similar to our production (in our 06-07 season). Just curious since the round center band platform with curved doors and a slide out palette under it, with curved stairs on either side and a light up/glowing "Chicago" sign looks very much like this:

I am not saying anything other than I find it intriguing.

However, your spaces look nice and everything looks well done.


----------



## clbarker

Wow. Yeah thats very interesting...strikingly similar. I can't help but wonder if the set designer happened to stumble across your production during his research...

Thank-you for the kind words as well!


----------



## Charc

I'll echo Alex's comments, looks very well done.

The set in a way also reminds me of Kooza, round thing with circular stairs coming down the sides, with some sort of opening in the center... maybe it's a stretch, ha.


----------



## TupeloTechie

Pretty much a no budget, small scale production of Little Shop of Horrors, 








more picshere

plot attached


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Did this show a week ago, 60K of pars run on a full size GrandMA and two lycan spots.

VIDEO LINK


don't you love lighting concerts in daylight?


----------



## jrdeamicis

Pie4Weebl said:


> Did this show a week ago, 60K of pars run on a full size GrandMA and two lycan spots.
> 
> VIDEO LINK
> 
> 
> don't you love lighting concerts in daylight?



I bet you could do some cool stuff with shuffle selection order and align with the MA and all the cans.


----------



## Stoldal

IN may i help out with a high school musical "throughly modern Millie"

I thought that i should post a link to a good pics 

"Thoroughly Modern Millie"

or 

Faith Lutheran Jr./Sr. High School

just because all photo via the two links are:

© 2007 Rael Photography

All images copyright Jody Rael.


Always open to comments good or bad.

We did the show in a high school gym

i say we did it three quarter in the round. 

Not very fun to light or rig for audio. 

we are moving to a theatre in 3 months, umm ya.


----------



## thommyboy

A production of Extremities we did for a Drama Competition. 

2 week design and build with a High School Crew of 8

Extremities

Added Our Spring Musical

The Secret Garden


----------



## Pie4Weebl

thommyboy said:


> Added Our Spring Musical
> 
> The Secret Garden


While there are some cool looks especially in the darker scenes I think I must revoke the gobo license from whoever is responsible for the bottom right picture on the first page.


----------



## soundlight

Pie4Weebl said:


> While there are some cool looks especially in the darker scenes I think I must revoke the gobo license from whoever is responsible for the bottom right picture on the first page.



I second the motion.

But other than that, it looks like a pretty solid design. Nice. I like how well the stage was isolated to a specific area with lighting in some scenes.


----------



## Charc

Uh, well LightNetwork has, what is it, "Eel and Torkel"? Perhaps CB needs to challenge ESTA with a Gobo License?


----------



## thommyboy

I would agree. That was a random shot with the scrim in. Never during the show was the audience subjected to that.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

three quick ones from a wedding reception I was the programmer/board op/runner of lights for:




More are on my facebook for those who are board.


----------



## BillESC

Here's a truss we installed for a fund raising auction.


----------



## gafftaper

Pie4Weebl said:


> three quick ones from a wedding reception I was the programmer/board op/runner of lights for:
> More are on my facebook for those who are board.



Hey Pie is that your gear or were you using someone else's gear?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

gafftaper said:


> Hey Pie is that your gear or were you using someone else's gear?



I wish I had that much gear, I was there as an employee for my employer. 

Stella does have some new gear though:


----------



## soundlight

Pie4Weebl said:


> I wish I had that much gear, I was there as an employee for my employer.
> 
> Stella does have some new gear though: [pic removed to save space]



Oooh, nice! Did you ever get a fogger or hazer or is that still down the list?

And I don't mean to be on ya about new gear, but a pair of Chauvet Colorstrips would be killer for your kinda rig. Especially with the built in macros. You could also use 'em to light walls/backdrops in some venues.

Next thing ya know you'll be buying a Hog 1000, Parlite LEDs, and MAC250 Entours!


----------



## derekleffew

So the album feature of ControlBooth thinks .JPG is an invalid file type! Here are a couple from my lastest.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

gotta keep this thread on the frontpage!!


Danity Kane: (60K, 8 ispots, grandma ultralight)


----------



## RedmonwantsEOS

Here are a bunch of Photos from Loudoun Valley HS's production of Godspell in the winter of 2007.
Lighting designed by me and thelightingmancan
Lighting run by me

NoBusking : photos : Godspell- powered by SmugMug


----------



## ishboo

Here is the pirate ship from my high schools production of Pirates of Penzanze

Remember, it's High School, be nice


----------



## jonhirsh

Hey all, 

Here are some photos from a production of _Escape From Happiness_ by George F. Walker. I was the lighting, video, & set designer.

JH


----------



## avkid

These are some pictures from the latest show in my theatre.
Untitled Web Page - Page 1
The lighting design was done by a coworker of mine, and I did the sound.


----------



## ishboo

Here's a show that just finished today, I helped in all aspects, it was a pretty small show but I love this picture:



And here is an unobstructed view of the set, we built it in 4 days:


----------



## rosabelle334

Right now we're doing Big:The Musical, and these are pictures of my and my art team changing a birthday sign with fred flintstone into a clown sign saying "you have to be this tall to ride" 

Before(ish)

After( we still need to do the lettering)

Then the posters and signs we painted (OMG so much lettering >< you can probably tell they're hand-done by teenagers)
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y269/bobo_girl2/DSCN2452.jpg

(the bottom of the big banner got cut off, don't worry)
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y269/bobo_girl2/DSCN2457.jpg

Then we messed around with the bottom part of the banner. (eventually we got all the techie's handprints)
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y269/bobo_girl2/DSCN2459.jpg


----------



## DHSLXOP

These are from a production at camp: 

We have an annual event called Zimriah, which translates to Song Fest (or something along those lines) - basically, each of the groups takes a song (this year's theme was elton john and billy joel) and changes the words to have to do with camp. Normally, we only use the front lights and sometimes the cyc lights - but this year we had the following inventory: 
12 - 13 lights for front light (fresnels and lekos)
2 leko specials - each for a banner for each musician.
Pink/Blue Downlight Wash from 2 Altman strip lights
Red/Blue/Green Wash on the black traveler and big white sign in the back 
2 NW Lighting FX Moving Lights (on the back on a big riser) 
The entire show was programmed and run off of Chamsys Magic Q (for Mac) - where we set up multiple playbacks for different groups - for instance, groups that needed special cues were in their own playback, but for groups that didn't need that, we also set up general washes, colors, and gobos/colors for the movers. 

This first picture is one of the movers on the wall - used during one of the groups. 


This one is a not great shot of the preset for the show - stars moving back and forth. 


Me during the show


The computer/booth set up for the show - in the corner is a monitor with a camera image of the lights - we can't see them from the booth, so this allowed us the ability to make sure they were ready for cues. To the left of this picture (not shown) is the soundboard and the tech guy running that. 


The moving light setup on the riser in the back of the theatre. 


I'm not sure how exactly to edit the size, so if someone can help me, that would be great.


----------



## lieperjp

I think you need to change the size before you upload them: You can do this in Microsoft Picture Manager (click on the picture and then click "Edit: Size" or you can download this free Image Manipulation Program called The Gimp which I think is comparable to Photoshop, though some (or many) professionals would disagree. (For being free it's great!!!)


----------



## Pie4Weebl

bump....

derek can you just sticky this already?


----------



## IlyaSmirnov

This past May, our school staged _43 Plays for 43 Presidents_ - didn't get many decent pictures during the show, but here's a couple not-too-blurry ones:

Taft's play:



The presidential seal platform - this is before we gaff-taped the sides to cover up the frame inside...


EDIT: Sorry the pics are huge, something didn't work with resizing them with PhotoBucket...


----------



## mbenonis

Here are some pix of our current show, The Light in the Piazza. We close this coming Saturday.

HTF08 - La Luce Nella Piazza

I'm mixing the show.


----------



## derekleffew

Pie4Weebl said:


> bump....
> Derek can you just sticky this already?


Thread "stuck," but once our upload issues are resolved, let's think of a way to use the "album" feature of CB v3.0 for our show pictures. (Almost said "showpix," oops.)


----------



## TupeloTechie

A couple pics from a "Lion King" Themed Summer Theatre Camp.
There were no cyc lights, we used 9 t-3 worklights as a groundrow and a few pars from electric 3. 

I also designed and built/painted the sun, modeling it from the Broadway show... only much much smaller.


----------



## clbarker

Here's a link to an album of pictures of a show that I designed in May but have just gotten the pictures. The photo captions help to describe the concept. Photos are by JD Stallings.

Just So


----------



## Charc

clbarker said:


> Here's a link to an album of pictures of a show that I designed in May but have just gotten the pictures. The photo captions help to describe the concept. Photos are by JD Stallings.
> 
> Just So



Quite interesting, nice work.

One thing I was curious about, for my edification, is you treated the fact that the backlight strips were clearly in the audience's view. As such, the presence of the gel became part of the composition.


----------



## clbarker

Yeah, it worked out really well actually. When I finished the plot I was concerned about the audience being able to see the color's going into the mixing, say being able to see that blue and red goes into the magenta...I didn't know if that would be a distraction or not. Turned out not to be and I never noticed it when I was watchinng in final rehearsals. I was very pleased with the mixing in the end product. The combination of their direct visibility to the audience and the haze in the air allowed me to not only tone the stage but to tone the air and change the feel of the scene in that manner.


----------



## cdub260

I wish I could share pictures of my show, but I'd be fired if I did.


----------



## thommyboy

Luckily there are some images on their site.
Pageant of the Masters


----------



## thelightguy87

I've started working for a wedding band that does like, high class weddings and other upscale parties. And although I was hired to do sound, I started bringing my lights to some gigs. This week I brought 4 of my LED PAR64's. Ran them off my laptop. Put the lights on a lighting tripod extension arm that was attached to a speaker stand. 2 on each side. Started the night out with the lights towards the band as it was instrumental only. Color changing on the band and then when the vocalist went on i turned the lights towards the dance floor for the bride and grooms first dance. From then on to the rest of the night they stayed on the dance floor. It was fun adding them to this event and the band leader loved them so now I'll be doing lights for all the gigs and probably bringing a lot more equipment. Not to mention adding a lighting category to the contract and giving me more money for the lights.

Here are some pictures we took for the band website.
TVK Orchestra
Chicago Wedding Band - The TVK Orchestra


Full Stage Shot

This is one of my 2 lighting positions

I wish the lights had been higher but they had some decent coverage.

And the sneaky band leader took a picture of us while we were working on stuff, I was on lights and sound if needed, my partner did sound.


----------



## derekleffew

Corporate show:
20x ColorBlaze72
12x ColorBlast12
12x SourceFour (ERS 10° & 19°)
12x VL3500Spot
01 x RoadHog

Sorry for so much ballroom carpet.


----------



## lighttechie5948

Here are my pics from the LI regional theater premiere of Zombie Prom.

Zombie Prom


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Some video of the most recent thing I lit:
link

(what you can't see is that the reporter set up right in front of our truck ramp so we had to wait to start packing the truck till she was done...


----------



## jonhirsh

Here are some photos of _Waiting for Godot_ by Samuel Beckett I produced and Designed Sets & Lights.


----------



## charding

*Into The Woods / Little Shop of Horrors*

Last spring my high school did Into The Woods and in the fall we did Little Shop of Horrors. I designed lights for both shows. 

clayster1 - Page 1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## jonhirsh

Thanks Charc. 
JH


----------



## MKE

Hey Guys. have not posted here in a very very long time, thought i might show ya what i have being up to.


----------



## Raktor

::: Theatrepeople / Features :::

The few photos selected here don't really encapsulate the lighting, but you get a general idea.


----------



## icewolf08

Once again, the season at Pioneer Theatre Company is up and running. The season opener, _My Fair Lady_ has been quite the hit. Below are a couple photos, but I encourage you to check out the rest of them here. The site also includes the full cast and artistic staff listing. Also, if you have any questions or want to come see a show, please feel free to contact PTC.


"Get me to the curch" button


"Little Bit of Luck"


Ascott - Check out the costumes and hats in this one!


"Have a chocolate..."

This show was another big use of wireless dimming for us. The sconces that you see in the last photo as well as some other hidden lighting in the study set piece was all done via battery and wireless dimming as the entire set piece lived on a slipstage. Please feel free to send along any questions or comments.


----------



## midgetgreen11

I only have one decent picture, but I take full credit for the construction of our 42nd Street marquee seen in the background. It took me about six hours to do, drilling a hole for each individual X-mas light. Turned out to be somewhere around 800 or so lights.


----------



## len

Last Saturday. No lighting involved.


----------



## SerraAva

Some shots of what I am working on right now. Show tomorrow actually.





Don't have to really say what it is for. Did I mention I hate tent jobs too?


----------



## jxgriffi

I figured I'd throw in my two cents....

This is the last show that I designed....
Saddleback Worship Conference and Festival





18 VL2000 Spot
8 VL2000 Wash
8 VL2500 Spot
12 HES Studio Color
12 HES Studio Spot
4 HES DL2
8 CK Colorblaze 72
30 CK Colorblast 12
10 Wybron Forerunner
114 Altman 6x's
56 Par64
Wholehog 3 controlling it all....


----------



## timeblazer

The following pictures are from the Spartanburg Little Theatre's _Peter Pan the Musical_ that I did in Sept 2008 at our area's new Chapman Cultural Center for the Arts in downtown Spartanburg SC.

The photos are not the highest resolution and were shot during the final show.
I did enjoy the creative room that I was allowed during this show.

Front light was primarily no color leaf gobo break ups (16) and 5 seachangers mounted on SourceFour ERS from the center of the FOH (yes, singular) 

Side lighting was produced by adding a cheeseburough and 12' downpipe to each side of both the 1st and 2nd electrics, allowing for 5 6" fresnels on the downpipes plus each of the pipes on the proscenium arch. (30 total) 

Back lighting were from the 1st, 2nd, & 3rd electrics with 2 two systems allowing both red and blue back washes.

All in all, there were 41 gobos in the show, most used for texture from front and side.


----------



## len

Paper lanterns seem to the the thing right now. 72 of them, lit from inside. 3 guys, 5 hours to put up, 2 guys 3 hours to knock down.


----------



## Van

len said:


> Paper lanterns seem to the the thing right now. 72 of them, lit from inside. 3 guys, 5 hours to put up, 2 guys 3 hours to knock down.


 God how I wish I had pictures of the Nike roll-out party I did a few years back. We had about 200 lanterns hanging, and a room full of White soft goods, plus an entire floor made out of packing foam, and God knows how many white beanbag chairs. that's what that picture reminds me of.


----------



## Jamyo

*Stage Crew Pictures*

I Flickr for my Stage Crew pictures and it works pretty well. Here is a link to our site, there are some show pictures and also some Crew ones. Check 'em out!
Aj
Flickr: cpacstagecrew's Photostream


----------



## bdkdesigns

*Re: Stage Crew Pictures*

Here's a random pic I took tonight during final dress, hopefully I'll have more over the weekend after we have photo call on Wednesday. The show is Coyote on a Fence.


----------



## jonhirsh

Hey Guys, 

Hope your LDI went well. 

Here are a few pics from my last show.

CalArts School of Theater production of "Barroco" in Butler Building #2, Directed by faculty member Rafael Lopez-Barrantes


----------



## TOG

I have some shots from a show I worked, but the show was The Vagina Monologues and the backdrop was a 12 ft tall sculpture of...um...well, you know, in full glorious color and I'm afraid it might not be appropriate for this forum. If admins say it's okay I'll post them but I'm a little concerned about the less-than-18 members and what might happen if grouchy uptight grownups saw what the members were seeing...

The other ones I have are "God's Country", "Fetes de la Nuit", and "Hair". And if you are familiar with those plays you will realize that they can be pretty controversial as well.

Our college drama department works right on the edge much of the time.


----------



## jonhirsh

Those adults would have to be pretty uptight. 

I didnt realize sculptures, even 18' tall ones were restricted. 

 Im sure no one will have an issue with posting the pictures. 
JH


----------



## icewolf08

This year we are starting to do little promo videos for our shows, I got to make one for _Noises Off!_, so here it is.

And since I can't figure out how to embed the video, here is a link: IceWolf Photography - Photos by: Alex Weisman- powered by SmugMug

Photos to come next week.


----------



## soundlight

Pictures from our production of Twelfth Night. I was Assistant Lighting Designer, and drafted the plot in MacLux Pro as well as programmed and patched the show. The faculty LD was the designer, and picked most of the colors and gobos and what kind of angles to get. I applied that to the plot as I saw fit, with some revisions from the LD. Reverse show order (as our photo calls almost always are), so highest number is the first shot. They're in the right order in the thumbnails, though. I took all of the pictures with my Kodak Z612 point and shoot during photo call. If only I had the money for a real camera, or if only the library had DSLRs to check out. They have XL1s and GL2s for the video folks, why can't they get some midrange DSLRs?

EDIT: Sorry for the high res shots, I didn't realize that they'd take so long to view. I'll probably re-upload later this week.


----------



## avkid

The space looks tiny, how many seats?


----------



## icewolf08

While I said this to Charc outside of CB, I thought that I should post these comments for the edification of others. If you are a lighting person looking to build a portfolio for lighting then it is important to have photos that show the lighting. So, in addition to some of these close ups, you also want to have wide shots. Wide shots allow you to show the relative scale of the production, and how it is lit. Sometimes you can show lighting in a close up shot based on how it plays on the actor, but setting the scene with a wide shot helps.

One other comment that I made was, if possible I try to keep lights that point towards the camera out of the frame. It looks cleaner. This does not mean that you shouldn't have fixtures in the frame, but often if they are pointing at the camera you can end up with undesirable lens flare.


----------



## willbb123

I guess I'll show some of my pics.

Shane and Shane Rock Concert.
The midstage drop was in for this show, which blocks my third electric. I had some time before the show and moved the 4 color scrollers from the 3rd electric to the second, So I had 8 color scrollers on the second electric.

Jason Reeves Concert
Yes those are real trees on stage, the band wanted them. 

Alley Cabaret 
We have these shows called Alley Cabaret. They start at midnight and go for a few hours. It is entirely on stage, the actors are in the stage left wing, and the audience is all on stage. It is really hard to light off stage...

School House Rock
I didnt have alot of time do do everything I wanted to do with this show. But I think that it turned out pretty well.

Please comment and tell me what you think of the lighting.


----------



## dafunkmonster

This is a concert we did the production for a few weeks ago. Our student radio station, KMNR, hosted the concert.

I can't take credit for the lighting since I was on sound that night, but I figured I'd post some of the better shots. Most of these were taken right after soundcheck before doors, we were looking to compile some interesting shots for advertising and promotional purposes. 

Freaker's Ball in Rolla

We had 4 Roboscans, 8 LED cans (36x1watt leds each), 6 parnels for frontlight, 2 parnels as ghetto crowdblinders, and 4 unknown ellipsoidals/cans lighting up our "fog cyc", and one atomic 3k (on half). This is pretty much our entire inventory as far as lights go, unfortunately. 

Criticism welcome.


----------



## icewolf08

Dying is easy. Comedy is hard.

Here is the next installment of photos from my theatre. This is our production of "Noises Off!" As always, please visit my website to see more. Comments and questions are always welcome.


Act 3


Act 1


Act 2


----------



## koimystic

Here are a few pictures I had a friend take during 5 minutes of a christmas concert. the pictures don't really show much, but me and 2 friends did everything lighting and decoration wise on the stage. The band brought a sound tech. Everything was controlled from and ETC Ion except the christmas trees were controlled by a NSI board and three NSI dimmer packs. Also two scanners were used during the play that you can't see. I wish more pictures were taken other than during that song so you could see more of it. I also was able to influence the fine art director to get a hazer to add just a tiny bit of haze.


----------



## lieperjp

Finally! I get to post some pictures! I'm kinda upset they did the photo call a week earlier than usual, so there are some things in here that aren't finished, including the border that covers the R40's in front of the scrim.

Also, I didn't get any pictures of my best scene, which had a semi-realistic sunset!!!







I was also disappointed when the photographer (an amateur) was using her flash, so in some of the scenes the "artistic" shadows don't show up. 

Please critique, I'm always looking to improve.

Edit: Also, during the real show, you would not have been able to see all the junk behind the scrim.


----------



## theatre4jc

Here are a few pictures from some of my past shows. I'll start with my college stuff and go from there.

From Suburbia where I was the ATD but basically did the work of the TD to prepare me for my next show.


The next 2 were from Rocky Horror, my senior project, where I was the TD.





The rest are concert lighting. Also the group I've been touring with the past 6 years uses a lot of concert lighting in the theatrical production.






For any more pictures check out my website www.davidlong.biz.


----------



## maccalder

Here are a few from the ice shows on Independence of the Seas (Royal Caribbeans newest ship). The photos from the first show (Freeze Frame) have the upper row of the plasma display missing (we had a plasma fail just before the photo shoot - isn't it always the way). The show features 10 ice skaters, we use a completely martin rig as far as movers go - 14 Mac550's, 18 Mac 600's, 14 Mac250 Wash, 8 Mac250 Spots, 10 Atomic300 strobes, 8 Nocturn UV Cannons with dousers, ETC Sensor+ dimmers and a whole bunch of S4 profiles and pars, lots of Wybron Colram IT scrollers all plugged into infogate, 2 Axon Media Servers with 2 Christy projectors. Control is a WholeHogIII with 2 DPII's, using ETCNet for DMX distribution.

Click to enlarge and all that...















Unfortunately, the pictures are not brilliant, and many of the atmospherics and projections do not show up too well...

(More images at this address and this one and for some snaps of the tech facilities aboard the ship here they are)


----------



## clbarker

Here are some pictures from my most recent production, The Glass Menagerie:

The Glass Menagerie
The Glass Menagerie - 2

Produced by: Glass Theatre
Direction: J.D. Stallings
Scenic Design: J.D. Stallings
Costume Design: Caroline Springer
Lighting Design: Chris Barker
Projection Design: Ben Soldate
Sound Design: Andrew Mudie


----------



## ReiRei

These are from Company of Wayward Saints, our school's 15th anniversary show.



This was one of my favorite scenes because of the shadow. It was cast by putting a 2k fresnel behind the set.



This was the Caesar scene where his wife is all like, EEK YOU'RE GONNA DIE! And then she gets distracted by... something else... Anyways, there are two fresnels in the trap to simulate that whole water effect. I felt a little sorry for the actors.



The lights were a pain in the neck. Having no extra lamps and at least nine lights out wasn't helpful. We didn't have enough diffusion. And we had an asst. stage manager who didn't know how to properly run the light board. Thus killing about three more lights. And I'm a little sad that our photographer didn't get pictures of music scenes. Or pictures of the death scene. That was by far the best scene.

However, this was my last show at my high school and it was an amazing one at that. I'm glad to have had the experience. It's also my senior project, so it was especially cool.


----------



## Sony

Just got done designing _The Women of Lockerbie_ by Deborah Brevoort at my college. Unfortunately I don't think the pictures are the best I've ever taken...it was difficult because the play was so dark in the first place that it was hard to get good pictures. They just seem very noisy and fuzzy to me, maybe I'm not doing something right but I'm using a Nikon D80 with a Nikon DX 18-135mm Lens. 

Please keep in mind when viewing these pictures that this play is supposed to be very dark. a) It takes place at night b) the subject matter is very dark and c) we have a very small theatre where you don't need much light to see peoples faces. That said, any constructive critisism is very welcome! I love hearing what people think of my work and ways I could improve.











Attached is a PDF files containing the Plot and Instrument Schedule as well as Colors and Circuits


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Nice, but where are channel numbers on your light plot?


----------



## Sony

Pie4Weebl said:


> Nice, but where are channel numbers on your light plot?



We use a 1-to-1 patch at my college so those numbers are both Dimmer and Channel. When I go to write cues I compile everything I want into submasters. If I ever move to a bigger Venue I will definitely add Channel and Focus in there too.


----------



## sparky_vision

Hmm, concert LDs, too? I'm not really smart enough to do theater lighting. 

Well, then here's a rodeo that we played in New Mexico, one of my favorite shows of the year. Because when you put VL3000s and HES Studio Colors together, the effect is _magical_. And of course there's Casino Rama, aka the gig of dreams.


----------



## clbarker

sparky_vision said:


> Hmm, concert LDs, too? I'm not really smart enough to do theater lighting.
> 
> Well, then here's a rodeo that we played in New Mexico, one of my favorite shows of the year. Because when you put VL3000s and HES Studio Colors together, the effect is _magical_.



Wow! I love your color choices! Looks great.


----------



## Sony

Pie4Weebl said:


> Nice, but where are channel numbers on your light plot?



I just realized I uploaded the wrong draft of my plot...I have one with Dimmer/Channel numbers on it. Sorry, my fault...it's on my laptop so I can't get it right this second but I'll get and upload it soon.


----------



## Yellow_Fuzzy

Some pics from an Oktoberfest show I did this year.
Lighting Gear List:
8x High End Technobeams
8x Martin Mac 600
4x Martin Mac 500
4x Marting Mac 700
32x ColorWeb 250 Panels
1x Martin Maxedia Media Server
1x grandMA Light Console


Setup:





Gig:





More Gig:


----------



## willbb123

Just got done with the Nutcracker. 




Here is the link to the album.
This photographer is the only one who has come into our theater and NOT asked "Is this how the lights are going to be for the show?" or my favorite "Can you give me more light so I can get pictures?" I hate when people ask that... I'm not going to re-design the show because you dont know how to change the settings on your camera...


----------



## UMichLD

Pictures from Miss Saigon @ Pioneer High School - Ann Arbor Michigan
Lighting design by me (Andrés Holder)
Photos by Myra Klarman (myraklarman.com)


----------



## icewolf08

It is that time again. This past week was photo call for our third production of the season, "The Light in the Piazza" by Adam Guettel. Pioneer theatre is proud to bring the show back to Utah for it's regional theatre premiere. The show was originally developed/workshopped at the Sundance Institute here in Utah.

As always, enjoy the photos! Questions and comments are welcome, and please visit the rest of the photos on my website. You can also find the complete listing of cast and artistic staff here.


_Statues and Stories_


"These are very popular in Italy!"


"You must know, Clara..."


_Ayutami_

For more info and tickets for shows at Pioneer Theatre Company please visit our website. Stop in and say hi if you are in town!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

UMichLD said:


> Pictures from Miss Saigon @ Pioneer High School - Ann Arbor Michigan
> Lighting design by me (Andrés Holder)
> Photos by Myra Klarman (myraklarman.com)


I love that gobo action! What kind of fixtures are those?

Also while hunting on flickr for pics of shows I did I found a nice one from a show I did about two months ago: (I might have posted an image before from this one, but this one is so much better)

Licensed Under Creative Commons and shot by: lizzie kucharski


----------



## UMichLD

Those were S4 50 Deg. I had a gobo rotator on each of them (two gobos in them; one static, one moving). They were moving really slowly though the buildup before the helicopter, and as the sound cue was activated, they started spinning a bit faster.


----------



## DarSax

Another question for you, UMich, just because I just closed a show where I used a lot of highly saturated blue, what fixture/gel combination did you use for the blue stage left? (It almost looks like it's from one source?)





p.s. Hey CB. Haven't posted here in a while...


----------



## Tumbleweed

Dance show from earlier this year



screwing around at work




hadn't done a show with these guys in 20 years before that night... It was like the 20 years never passed!



and... my 1988 show, this one's from Fat Jak's in Council Bluffs, IA


----------



## willbb123

Another week... another show... 2 weeks ago i finished Nutcracker, and I just finished designing and running for Santaland Diaries. ""SantaLand Diaries" is an essay by David Sedaris. It is a true and humorous account of Sedaris' stint working as an elf in "SantaLand" at Macy's department store." from wikipedia. 
The set was made from this fiberglass roofing stuff, it was only white glazed so when it was backlight the light would shine through. Oh yea it also moved... into 6 different positions...  

Here are my favorite pics, there rest can be viewed on adamsonstudios.com


"Have you ever realized that Santa is an anagram of Satan?"

"Sometimes the parent asks you to stand beside the child and wave. I do so. I stand beside a child and wave to the video camera wondering where I will wind up."​
Please reply with questions, comments, etc...


----------



## Footer

Just a show I was recently heavily involved in....


----------



## lightman02

Magic Show called "Wonder" I designed in Atlantic City, NJ. Show closes New Years Eve, it was a very positive run. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## len

Kyle,

Was that an actual wedding or a fashion show? Either way, do you know what material was used to create those strands in front of the cyc? I'm assuming they were side lit?


----------



## LightingPenguin

Cant take credit for the design but I was heavily involved in the production. But this is our most recent show for my high school. Both stories are completely functional. Not bad for a highschool, eh?


----------



## lieperjp

Here's a photo from our Christmas Concert...


----------



## Esoteric

You guys do some great work! I don't have any of my theater pics on this computer, but I will upload some later. These are from a small concert I did.

Mike

Okay I was going to post some but I can't get the attachment manager to work.


----------



## Esoteric

This is from a production of An American Daughter I did here at the Irving Arts Center (very nice space). The idea was minimal scenery and what scenery there was I used my lights to color. It was funny though because the TD had to hear constantly about how bad the set looked until I lit it up. *lol* It was mostly realism, but there were some interview scenes in their living room and another that was a newcast. Fun little show.

Mike


----------



## derekleffew

Nice application of fragmented scenery.


----------



## Esoteric

Both of those (the banner and the whole set) are fragmented aren't they? Didn't realize that when I posted. *lol* I loved the look on the play by the way. They saved a ton on the scenery which let them spend more on nice looking furniture. Plus the play turned into a money maker (rare at the regional level) instead of just breaking even.

I was a bit disappointed with the shadows (too little fill meant single point more solid ie outdoor shadows and they were pointing the wrong way to be from the huge bay window but that much back light would have looked funky in a realistic play).

Mike


----------



## BillESC

Here's one of my rigs back when I was touring. The Teddy Pendergrass system from the mid 70's. Pic taken at the Omni Arena in Atlanta.

Floor supported 120 Par 64 system.


----------



## Esoteric

Tyler said:


> Nice pics Mike. Looks a lot like some of the rigs I've used. Where was this one at?



Austin, TX. It is a rental rig (of course).

Mike


----------



## Esoteric

Middle School Camp for Lake Pointe Church. This time is was The Matt Wheeler Band. We have had in the past Kristian Stanfill, Steve Fee Band, Starfield, Chris Tomlin, etc.

Mike


----------



## Esoteric

So these are from my first ever professional production. A Christmas Carol in Austin. You can tell, it is a little rough, but I counted it as a win.

Scrooges Office



Christmas Future


Jacob Marley


Christmas Present


Scrooge and Fan kiss


Mike


----------



## BillESC

Here's a news paper pic from the 113th Holly Ball. We do sound, lights and a 3 camera video shoot with live video projection and three 42" LCD monitors for the event.


----------



## Esoteric

Very beautiful young ladies Bill. It makes me happy to see balls and catillions and signs of decent society still going on! It makes my heart happy. Of course I love that my fiance can put on a formal gown one night and the next day climb a ladder and assist my journeyman on an install.

Mike


----------



## soundman

I have been in Detroit the last few days, I can't post pictures but it will be in the new and magazines soon.


----------



## 2manydjs

This is one of my last show. It's the fisrt time I post pics here, so tell what you think.







ciao


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Those are some cool shots, what is the rig made up of?

Here is some video (quality of color reproduction is lacking at times) of a recital I did earlier this year.


----------



## 2manydjs

It's a small light and sound company so I'm making with what's available...

For this show I had:
4 futurelight phs250 (crap)
4 4-bars par64 (1000w)
1 4-bars par64 (used as ACL...)
8 PC 1000w 
1 antari x310 hazer
1 SGM studio 24 scan control

we're supposed to buy soon 4 JB lighting varyscan P3 (or mac 250 krypton), 8 varycolor P3 (or mac 250 wash) and an avolite pearl tiger (looks so cute). And I want to have some led strip bars but I don't know wich chose there're so many different...

bye


----------



## BillESC

Here's one from a few years back. The Royal NY Doo Wop Show at RCMH


----------



## icewolf08

Guess what folks, it is that time again. I have new photos for you all. The show is _The Yellow Leaf_, this is the world premier production. The show is about the 19th century romance poets/authors Lord Byron, Percy and Mary Shelly, and their entourage. They spent the summer in Switzerland telling ghost stories and Mary wins Byrons challenge when she writes _Frankenstein_. For more info please visit PTC's website, for more photos please visit mine.

Anyway, the photos:
Preshow

Mary's reading of Frankenstein

"Whoops, plop, sploosh... Ahhhh!"

The bird of prey

As always, please feel free to ask any questions, give comments and criticism. Please stop by my website to see the rest of the photos as well.


----------



## Esoteric

I like it ice. Great work. 

Mike


----------



## Shillyer

Playing around with some idea for an upcoming choral show/just having fun today.


----------



## Esoteric

I have never liked in the in focus gobo with the prism look myself. But to each their own.

Mike


----------



## Shillyer

Esoteric said:


> I have never liked in the in focus gobo with the prism look myself. But to each their own.
> 
> Mike



I actually I agree with you, but with our current ban on haze (don't even get me started) our options are limited so I am trying out some new things.


----------



## LightingPenguin

Shillyer said:


> I actually I agree with you, but with our current ban on haze (don't even get me started) our options are limited so I am trying out some new things.



A ban on haze? do tell


----------



## len

Shillyer said:


> Playing around with some idea for an upcoming choral show/just having fun today.




I would move the two floor lights farther out on the wings and point them in more. It will narrow people's focus onto the stage as opposed to pulling it away.


----------



## DarSax

Of course, the lighting always looks better when you're there (and in these, the entire concept and movement, which was pretty much the entirety of the lighting, was of course destroyed), but what the hey.

Full Gallery Here







And, though the picture didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped, my absolute favorite part of the whole show. Though it only lasted for less than 5 seconds, this is 9 S4Pars from above and 18 ParNELs around the catwalk at full through double cuts of R384 Midnight Blue (already 2% transmission). Saying that made me feel cool, then like a geek, but the effect was unbelievable.



And the very end, a 20 second fade in and out. As of the picture it wasn't there, but in the final there was white light coming from behind them (basically shinbusters) that made it look better than just BLUE!.


----------



## Footer

len said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Was that an actual wedding or a fashion show? Either way, do you know what material was used to create those strands in front of the cyc? I'm assuming they were side lit?



It was my wedding, the material was 6" wide rolls of tule lit from the sides.


----------



## BillESC

Here's a quick slide show of a Beatles tribute show we did last weekend. Part of the slide show is a meet and greet at the Kilmarnock Fire Department who was the sponsor of the benefit.

Record Online - Serving the Northern Neck of Virginia


----------



## Shillyer

LightingPenguin said:


> A ban on haze? do tell



Not to thread hijack, but basically someone not so bright from our theater decided to run the hazer, and then not stop it for a really long time. long enough for it to drift into the LOBBY and set off the fire alarms. Because of this the facilities manager and the administration will now not allow us to use any haze because they don't understand that it was a misuse by one person. We have even had our consultant come in and plan out a simple but effective venting system that would be tripped by a particle sensor way before the fire alarms. They still don't really really seem to care since the facilities manager would be in charge of contracting out the work(even though the theater budget would pay for it.) This same man has also not gotten 2 220v outlets on stage for our mac 500's. that work was setup to be done over the summer and has been paid for by us. finally he will not let us pull out seats and setup a permanent platform/booth area for mixing from the back of the auditorium, instead we are stuck up in our booth behind glass. We are only allowed to do a temporary setup and pull seats when using our digital wireless boards. 

(end rant)


----------



## Shillyer

len said:


> I would move the two floor lights farther out on the wings and point them in more. It will narrow people's focus onto the stage as opposed to pulling it away.



Also agree with that, but there was crap on the landings I didn't feel like moving. 

During the actual event there is going to be a riser on each landing and the plan is to put those two mx-10's on stands above the risers so they can still point at the walls and down onto the singers.


----------



## theatretechguy

Esoteric said:


> I have never liked in the in focus gobo with the prism look myself. But to each their own.
> 
> Mike




A lot of people use the prism to get a larger image. It's not the ideal look, but trying to cover a large area with only a couple of movers is difficult. I find it works better with more abstract imagry, and of course movement and color shifts are nice, too.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

theatretechguy said:


> A lot of people use the prism to get a larger image. It's not the ideal look, but trying to cover a large area with only a couple of movers is difficult. I find it works better with more abstract imagry, and of course movement and color shifts are nice, too.



in haze, a ring shaped gobo in a prism with n/c is one of my favorite looks.


----------



## Esoteric

theatretechguy said:


> A lot of people use the prism to get a larger image. It's not the ideal look, but trying to cover a large area with only a couple of movers is difficult. I find it works better with more abstract imagry, and of course movement and color shifts are nice, too.



I know what they are trying to do, but to me it just looks cheesy. Now if you use an out of focus gobo from a distance to blend/cover with a wash, cool. But yeah, other than that it just looks cheesy.

Mike


----------



## Esoteric

Here are some pics from a production of mine of Titus Andronicus....



Ending sequence...


In the palace...


In the forest...


The rape...


Opening soliloquy...


Preshow...

Small blackbox... About 30-40 lights. Terrible angles. But a fun show! It was a challenge because of the proximity of the audience (the front row was literally sitting on the floor) and the fact that the actors were all over the place, on the floor, standing, standing on tables, I had to literally light the whole space. Not to mention very little scenery, so it was up to me to set place. It goes from forests, to two separate war camps, a palace, a tomb, and others. In addition it ran nightly in rep with A Winter's Tale.

Mike


----------



## willbb123

We have this series of shows called Alley Cabaret, and its basically a variety show. It normally has some sort of skit or a comedy act, then a band. It starts at midnight then goes for an hour. It takes place entirely on the stage. The platforms are sitting all the way off stage left, and the audience sits on stage, and off stage right. 



Preshow. For some reason the director decided to put two cliplights in the back for even more backlight... totally screwing with my design...


During the show. I'm now up on the fly rail, which is where monitor world is. I realized about halfway through the first night, they had people sitting directly under the fire curtain... Yea the table set-up got changed, for the next night.


Another shot during the show. I took these pics with my iphone, I really wish I had my camera... You can kinda see the purple backlight, and then the red on the walls. If you look to the right of the platform, that wall has red on it also. Because of the weird angle I had to climb all the way up to the third catwalk (higher then the weight deck, and its too close to the roof to stand up) and hang it on a rail up there. 

I can hit anywhere on stage with lights pretty easily, but its really hard to hit anything off stage... The director doesn't realize this and whats to move the stage to an even harder place to hit...

I think I may of fixed the links... But just in case... Picasa Web Albums - Will - AlleyCaberet2009 I cant figure out a good way to make Google Picasa images show up in forums...


----------



## LightingPenguin

sorry Will, but your pictures arent showing up for me.

Anyone else?

EDIT: All good now


----------



## willbb123

LightingPenguin said:


> sorry Will, but your pictures arent showing up for me.
> 
> Anyone else?



Hmm I accidentally deleted the album... Ok I think I fixed it.


----------



## midgetgreen11

Here are some pictures of Anatomy of Gray, which went up November 2008... I haven't 
had a chance to upload.

June Muldoon, the girl on the left, gives the final monologue:



Do you think I'm pretty? Check this box for yes, and this box for no:



Tiny's Death:



Nighttime at the Graveyard:



Put physics to work, and the kidney stone will dislodge itself:


----------



## SerraAva

Hey Guys, been crazy busy the last few months with all the political stuff going on. Anyway, here are some shots of what I have been up to:


Spent the whole month of October going all over Pennsylvania for Sen. John McCain. Was a neat experience.


This is a shot of Inauguration Day Broadcast on Independence Mall in Philly. This was also fairly cool, literally lol.


This is a shot of DJ Jazzy Jeff performing at the Drexel Armory. This was really cool. He was a great guy to meet and talk with. Also let me bring out a bunch of toys .

As for other stuff, there was a bunch of end of the year reviews for companies like Wyeth, then the Pfizer/Wyeth buy out, one of the last broadcasts President Bush did right here in Philly, and a bunch of other stuff I can't comment on, lol. Anyway, nice to be back.


----------



## enlight

club roxxy install in philly


----------



## DCATTechie

It's about time I got some of my pics on here. Sorry for the bad quality, some were taken with a cell phone and some with a camera without a tripod. I designed these for my high school with the exception of the last two, which I designed for the community theatre I work at. Criticism is welcome and encouraged!

Honk!

Honk!

Honk!

Stupid visors...ruining my light...

With a little projection action

Honk!

My Favorite

Terrible focus...

Midsummer

Fiddler

Fiddler

Fiddler

Community Theatre Marrionettes

And Again...


----------



## icewolf08

DCATTechie said:


> It's about time I got some of my pics on here. Sorry for the bad quality, some were taken with a cell phone and some with a camera without a tripod. I designed these for my high school with the exception of the last two, which I designed for the community theatre I work at. Criticism is welcome and encouraged!



You need to edit your photobucket links. You want to use the ones from the "IMG Code" box, not the "HTML Code box"

*Your code should look like this:*
[noparse]
[/noparse]

To get this:


Anyone new to posting photos from photobucket could use this tip.


----------



## DCATTechie

icewolf08 said:


> You need to edit your photobucket links. You want to use the ones from the "IMG Code" box, not the "HTML Code box"
> 
> *Your code should look like this:*
> [noparse]
> [/noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone new to posting photos from photobucket could use this tip.



Ironically enough, I posted the links, realized they didn't work, and was in the process of fixing them while you posted this. You type fast!


----------



## zig0404

Fashion show in 08


----------



## willbb123

So... We had a concert on Friday night. It was Dr. John and The Neville brothers. Huge show, completely sold out. I designed the lights for it, ran the board, and one spotlight for the show. 

Here are some pictures. You can view the rest of the album here. http://www.adamsonstudios.com/englert/neville/index.html


----------



## icewolf08

Here is production number five of our 2008-2009 season, William Shakespeare's _Romeo and Juliet_. For full cast and artistic staff listings as well as more photos please visit my website.


Juliet's "potion speech"


Mercutio vs. Tybalt


"Old hare whore"


The Capulet Ball


Traditional balcony shot

As always, comments, questions, and criticism are welcome. As mentioned above, please feel free to browse over to my site to see more photos of this show and others.


----------



## Aquarius

Hi all,

I recently designed lighting for some dances as part of a dance production. A few pics:









Also was an ASM for this production of The Odyssey. That was fun.





Assistant Lighting Designer for this version of As You Like It:


----------



## Esoteric

Here is a Disciple NOW (think Christian Concert/Worship/Revival all warpped up in one) I just finished.

The rig consisted of:
[email protected] Color Commands
[email protected] Trackspots
[email protected] Studio Spot 250
[email protected] Studio Color 250
[email protected] Krypton
[email protected] PARcan Truss

Plus Source4's and Source4 PARs.

Mike


----------



## lieperjp

Well, here are the pictures from our recently closed production of Musical Comedy Murders of 1940.








Bit of a pet peeve here - so I was talking to our campus "photographer" about pictures for the theatre, how flash was really unnecessary as it was washing out all the lighting effects. So what does he do? He uses three times as much flash as usual - he brings in two tripods with flashes on them plus the one on the camera! Ug.

So, yeah, that's why sometimes the lighting looks really cold or flat. It was my first time ever doing a modified McCandless system using a pale amber and a medium blue. I liked it a lot, and I thought it looked a lot better.


----------



## soundlight

lieperjp said:


> Bit of a pet peeve here - so I was talking to our campus "photographer" about pictures for the theatre, how flash was really unnecessary as it was washing out all the lighting effects. So what does he do? He uses three times as much flash as usual - he brings in two tripods with flashes on them plus the one on the camera! Ug.



A short related story and aside - we were doing a dance show photo call with a "professional" photographer. We had previously had a lighting design student who was also a photographer for the campus newspaper and had a nice DSLR, and always took good pictures without additional lighting or flashes, other than bumping things up five or ten points during really dark cues. However, this was a brand new company photographer, and this was to be her first and last night taking pictures for us. She showed up and immediately started complaining that there wasn't enough light on stage to take the shots. So we bump everything up ten points. She still complains. Ten more points. Still complains. Then I hear over headset from the TD/LD: "Groups 1 thru 30 at FULL." We didn't hear another word out of her that night, and did our own photos during another rehearsal, which turned out many times better than her "professional" photos taken with a nice DSLR. Turns out most of her pictures were _overexposed!!!_


----------



## len

soundlight said:


> She showed up and immediately started complaining that there wasn't enough light on stage to take the shots. So we bump everything up ten points. She still complains. Ten more points. Still complains. Then I hear over headset from the TD/LD: "Groups 1 thru 30 at FULL." We didn't hear another word out of her that night, and did our own photos during another rehearsal, which turned out many times better than her "professional" photos taken with a nice DSLR. Turns out most of her pictures were _overexposed!!!_



Reminds me of the stories from sound guys who get the complaints that "it's too __________" So they will make adjustments to unused channels and watch the complainer go away happy.


----------



## soundlight

len said:


> Reminds me of the stories from sound guys who get the complaints that "it's too __________" So they will make adjustments to unused channels and watch the complainer go away happy.



I've done that. When they're up on stage, all you have to do is look down at the board, reach for something, and then say "Is that better?", and you're golden. I've done similar things with lighting for dance shows when I've got a perfect look and one of the choreographers wants me to change it slightly. Works the exact same way.


----------



## cprted

I guess its my turn to contribute something to this thread. I just finished SMing a short run of _The Taming of the Shrew_. 

The set just before first tech (set dec still 90% complete).





Sly: "Where is my wife?"


Baptista (a woman in our production), doesn't seem to be impressed with Petruchio's wedding outfit.


Kate, Baptista, and Bianca.


Organizing the company shot. I'm DCR in the black with the clipboard.


The first two shots were taken by me. The rest (the good ones) by one of my ASMs who doubles as a photographer.


----------



## TechnicalAngel

oh wow *looks at all the other pictures*

Those really are incredible. Cprted, those are beautiful! Your stage is awsome.

Here are a few vids from my highschool.

Wizard of OZ (jitterbug dance)

Cristmas Carol (ghost of cristmas past)

Fiddler on the Roof (tradition)


----------



## willbb123

Got pics from my last show. The shows called Arkansas Bear, and was for a local community theater. 
I was basically all by myself for this show, I designed, hung, focused, wrote all cues.






Full album here http://www.adamsonstudios.com/ahost/arkansaw/arkbear/index.html


----------



## theatre4jc

Did a freelance gig at a Christian conference in Mobile, AL this past weekend. Thought I would post up a few pictures of the show.

My rig:
4 Mac 500s
8 Mac 600s (4 on rear truss, and 4 on floor)
10 Chauvet Color Dash Pars (focused on 3 spandex triangles)
12 S4s on the front truss (8 @ 50* and 4 @ 36*)
Le Maitre Radiance touring hazer
POS light jockey for the moving console.

Empty stage


Band Pocket Full of Rocks










Band Group 1 Crew






And one final one with the speaker.


----------



## Wolf

theatre4jc said:


> Did a freelance gig at a Christian conference in Mobile, AL this past weekend. Thought I would post up a few pictures of the show.
> 
> My rig:
> 4 Mac 500s
> 8 Mac 600s (4 on rear truss, and 4 on floor)
> 10 Chauvet Color Dash Pars (focused on 3 spandex triangles)
> 12 S4s on the front truss (8 @ 50* and 4 @ 36*)
> Le Maitre Radiance touring hazer
> POS light jockey for the moving console.




I was hoping you could answer a few quick Q's for me. 

How did you like your Radiance hazer? How's the out put i.e room fill time/hang time?

and I can see the truss is ground supported what is the mechanism called that raises it? (its totally slipped my mind)


----------



## theatre4jc

Wolf said:


> How did you like your Radiance hazer? How's the out put i.e room fill time/hang time?



Love it. Since you are able to adjust the out put settings I turned it up rather high to fill the room. This was a very large church that sat around 3,000 with a ceiling that I would guess to be 60'+. First hour before house opened I had the radiance turned up rather high, then when house opened turned it to a couple clicks above the lowest setting. For hours it ran no problem and I didn't loose the room. Maintained very well. Don't know what the fluid consumption was because I didn't start with a full tank and have no clue what level it was at when I started. With the size of the room though and air handlers were turned on once I turned off the machine it cleared pretty quickly. 


Wolf said:


> and I can see the truss is ground supported what is the mechanism called that raises it? (its totally slipped my mind)



The rear lifts were Genie Super Towers and the ones in the house (which you can see there) were pretty much the same thing but from another manufacturer but I don't remember which one.


----------



## thelightguy87

This is Jim Peterik and Worldstage 2009 at College of Dupage McAninch Arts Center. I was LD and the truss W was mine too.






Lighting Rig: 12 Robe Wash 575AT, 2 Robe Colorspot 700 AT, 8 Colorkey LED Par64, 1 Martin Atomic 3000 Strobe, 48 1k Fresnels, 53 VNSP ETC Pars, 72 S4 Lekos
Console: Hog3 iPC

These are from a recent Gavin Coyle concert. Simple show, but I got some nice looks with my movers.





Lighting Rig: 4 Robe Colorwash 575AT, 2 Colorspot 700 AT, 28 S4 Lekos
Console: Hog3 iPC


----------



## soundlight

thelightguy87 said:


> This is Jim Peterik and Worldstage 2009 at College of Dupage McAninch Arts Center. I was LD and the truss W was mine too.
> 
> Lighting Rig: 12 Robe Wash 575AT, 2 Robe Colorspot 700 AT, 8 Colorkey LED Par64, 1 Martin Atomic 3000 Strobe, 48 1k Fresnels, 53 VNSP ETC Pars, 72 S4 Lekos
> Console: Hog3 iPC



Nice! Did you have all 8 Colorkey pars as truss warmers?

As I've said with some of your previous concert designs, nice color choices. I've always been a fan of that yellow/purple mix that you've got going on in the first picture there.

Now I gotta go dig up the pics from a little concert I did back in January.


----------



## soundlight

Here we go. Benefit concert for Make a Wish hosted by my brother's Youth Group, gear bummed from place of employment as a donation, my personal stock, ETC demo, and two other people. Large conglomerate of gear. I just wish I could have gotten the rig up higher. Smartfade ML on demo from ETC used for control. 4x MAC250 Entour, crapload of LED pars from a guy I designed a band rig for (he came with his stuff to help), some PAR46s, pinspots, mini strobes, and blinders. I was something of the producer and coordinator for this show, I also did the poster (attached) and lined up a lot of other stuff. My brother booked most of the bands (all played free, charity show).


----------



## Pie4Weebl

At that low a trim I think you might have been better off just leaving the movers on the deck IMHO.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

thelightguy87 said:


> This is Jim Peterik and Worldstage 2009 at College of Dupage McAninch Arts Center. I was LD and the truss W was mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting Rig: 12 Robe Wash 575AT, 2 Robe Colorspot 700 AT, 8 Colorkey LED Par64, 1 Martin Atomic 3000 Strobe, 48 1k Fresnels, 53 VNSP ETC Pars, 72 S4 Lekos
> Console: Hog3 iPC


It's March 15th! I think that means I need to listen to the Ides of March! 

*sigh* that was the first concert I ever worked...


----------



## TupeloTechie

soundlight said:


> I just wish I could have gotten the rig up higher.



Just wondering, what is holding that truss there? I couldn't tell from the pictures.


----------



## thelightguy87

spansets, steel slings, and pipes from the flysystem. we balanced the weight on 2 pipes.


----------



## thelightguy87

i really like that rig, the 4 macs seem to cover a lot more than it seems. but overall it looks clean and organized for a small gig like that. That's something i tend to look at whenever i go to a concert. but that could just be me.

Looks like it was a great show, do you like the smartfade for a show that size? i haven't used the ML console, but I have yet to like the smartfade.


----------



## thelightguy87

Another show I did on January 3rd for the band The Lifeline. This show was at the Metro in Chicago. I provided the LED pars on the floor.











There were 5 HES Studio Beam 250's Don't really remember what conventionals they had, it was all S4 Pars, I didn't like the house rig. 

Console was a Hog500 for the house system, and the LED pars were run from Enttec Lightfactory. 

I cued the opening track with the pars, Hazed the room out as much as i could in the 10 minute changeover. The LEDs had a decent beam and certainly gave the backlight effect i was looking for.

The first picture is for a song called romeo and juliet, and its got a very loopy riff to it, I almost regret using the color bounce so early on in the show, but it certainly fit the song, so it was worth it. I just wish this venue had some ACLS.

One of the pictures is pretty much straight white, they had a spot in one of their hit songs that had a huge tension moment, so we grew in intensity and movement until hit a hard note and I went to a blackout, kind of a cut off feel, and then 8 counts later I through on all white as bright as possible as the singer cranks a really high pitch. I don't know if this explanation helps, but this is the band that i'm specifically designing to the music and touring with. It was quite a bit different from being a house LD and getting new bands every couple of days to do lights for. I hope to have more shows when the band gets back from the south by southwest festival in texas.


----------



## soundlight

thelightguy87 said:


> Looks like it was a great show, do you like the smartfade for a show that size? i haven't used the ML console, but I have yet to like the smartfade.



With any more gear, I would have wanted desperately to borrow the Hog 1K from work, but this rig is just the size that the SFML was designed to work. It's one of those love it or hate it consoles, and I love it. For two of the bands, I did alot of songs ahead of time with the MACs in my garage, and programmed those in to playbacks. Dropping things on to the faders was a piece of cake, be it a static look or a movement look. I ran the strobes, regular parcans, and pinspots off of a regular smartfade (a 2496, also on demo) that was sitting next to it. The regular smartfades have DMX pass thru so you can link an ML and a regular and busk your conventionals on one and rock your movers on the other.

The SFML was also easy to busk on, IMO. I can tap select keys and palettes in a hurry, but as there are no text labels, you just have to remember what everything is. I got pretty good at that after all of the preprogramming I did. But if you want to talk about the SFML discussion, Esoteric's thread on the SFML is the best place to go. Good points from both sides there.

Next year I'm getting better trussing and putting less copper up there (there was a hellacious amount of cable for just two sticks of trilite) so I can get the truss higher. The truss was on Applied 12' crank stands. I may upgrade to L16s next year as well because those will give me a more stable base. Also on the "next year" list is a full backdrop that I can uplight with LED cans (there were 4 LED56s that my other guy brought that didn't get used due to lack of setup time).


----------



## soundlight

thelightguy87 said:


> The LEDs had a decent beam and certainly gave the backlight effect i was looking for.



Nice effect. That wouldn't have done much without haze, but with the haze in the mix, it looks like that was just the trick.


----------



## loudguyrick

Mr. Hirsh, the one in the lower right corner of the first page is my favorite. Love the low-level back lighting. The color of it also adds to the scene, especially when you contrast it with the starkness of the silhouettes.

Rick Beaule'
Penns Manor High School
Musical 2009


----------



## thelightguy87

any and all interested, this was my intro for the band.
YouTube - Lifeline Metro 01-03-09


----------



## Trimble

*Original High School Play: Paramythe*

Hey! These are pictures from an original play our director wrote.
It is in our Little Theater facility. I am from Sioux Falls, SD and was light designer for the show. The facility has only 30 channels of control, but is equipped with Source Four ERS and ParNel fixtures. No automated fixtures were used. This is my first post! Go ahead and tell me what you think.

 
 
 
 
 
 

Thank You! Click on any one of the pictures to view it larger.


----------



## Schniapereli

This video is of a dance that was choreographed for a high school Shakespeare competition, and was later done at a school assembly.
(sorry, I have never been able to upload media like you guys prefer. I think it might be this computer, but most likely my incompetence.)

It was choreographed by two alumni, and one of them also put the track together. Some of the moves were taken from their own choreography from West Side story, where the three were in the "Somewhere" dream ballet. The guy who plays Romeo is actually a gymnast, which kinda shows, and the other two are pretty much hands down the best dancers in the school, and they are also all three in drama.

I did the lighting, and my brother did the filming and editing. The original sound was lost somewhere in the process of a broken tape, but the picture was salvaged, and the original music combined with my brother's quick attempts at making a banging sound at the end when he hits the floor. This was all edited with Final Cut at our school.

One thing that the video didn't capture which was my favorite part, and of many others (my brother didn't notice cause he was filming intently) was that I used the lights on the female dancer, and the break dancer on the walls (Juliet and Tybalt), using symbolism in colors used, and crossing sides of the stage. The lights projected these two on opposite sides of the auditorium. There was a lot of gasping when Juliet appeared 20 feet tall on the left side, but again, the original audio was lost.

I probably gave a lot more information than any of you care to hear. Anyways, enjoy, and comment if you want.


----------



## Scan2

Here are some pics from the church I just started with. just got the lighting set up done last week i am pretty happy with it. Enjoy !!!


----------



## len

Crowd shot from FOH at AirBand 2009. I think this is the 18th year we've done this.

Basic gear list:

6 JBL VRX 932
4 CV T-36 750

16 LED Par 64
8 Martin 812 

The youtube page. YouTube - nnhs airband


----------



## Wolf

I recently was the Lighting designer for a production of "The Laramie Project". This was in our black box theatre at The school for Creative and Preforming Arts located in Cincinnati Ohio. It was a lot of fun, and a powerful performance.



 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


SO what do you all think ?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Looks good, I love that cool lighting, fits the show well. I am curious did you do many specials for isolation on different parts of the back wall?

Also since you are in Cincy, you should check out Jeckle and Hyde when it moves to cincy in a few weeks, the floor gag should wow you along with the rest of the set, and the lighting is pretty sharp for that matter, but that's off topic. I had the "pleasure" of working on the thing when the show was mounted here...


----------



## Wolf

Pie4Weebl said:


> Looks good, I love that cool lighting, fits the show well. I am curious did you do many specials for isolation on different parts of the back wall?
> 
> Also since you are in Cincy, you should check out Jeckle and Hyde when it moves to cincy in a few weeks, the floor gag should wow you along with the rest of the set, and the lighting is pretty sharp for that matter, but that's off topic. I had the "pleasure" of working on the thing when the show was mounted here...



As far as specials go for the back wall it was only separated as SL&SR walls on one dimmer and the small center "Hope" wall on a dimmer. I did this for several reasons. 1) since it was so broken up to get adequate isolation it would have taken up many dimmers and I only had 36. 1.5) The "Hope" needed to be on its own because hope is a reoccurring element throughout the show and a very strong element at the end of act II. 2) I wanted a lot of isolation as far as areas and I also wanted quite a bit of specials. 

Do you know what theatre Jeckle and Hyde is going to?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Wolf said:


> Do you know what theatre Jeckle and Hyde is going to?



Playhouse in the Park.


----------



## Wolf

Pie4Weebl said:


> Playhouse in the Park.



ok cool. I will definitely check that out, thanks.


----------



## icewolf08

Six down, and one to go! It is that time again, we just had our archival photo call for the sixth production of our season: _Dial "M" for Murder_. here are a few photos, for more please feel free to pop over to the full gallery. As always, questions, comments, and criticism is welcome!

Set shot:


"Not like that you clot!"


Murder Mayhem:


Newspaper Clippings:


Final Scrim Through:


Hope you all enjoy the images! If you missed any of my installments here, or want to see more, there is always my website.


----------



## DarSax

Hey, really nice--I love the look in that last picture, the entire scrim wall. Really cool.


----------



## Omega

Hey Icewolf!
I saw Dial M a couple of days ago, great work on the lighting! Everything was phenomenal! During the show I was wondering why the set designers made the back wall so thin that it rippled whenever the door was slammed (I'm sure you know how techies pick up on the smallest details) but it all made sense once it was revealed as a scrim in the end scene - very nice!

Beautiful venue too. Though I was wondering why you have your beam closed in?

It was my first time at Pioneer, but definitely won't be my last.


----------



## chris325

A few pictures of my high school's production of Annie. (I'm still a techie/actor, in this I played Warbucks.)
View attachment 1745

View attachment 1746

View attachment 1747


----------



## icewolf08

Omega said:


> Hey Icewolf!
> I saw Dial M a couple of days ago, great work on the lighting! Everything was phenomenal! During the show I was wondering why the set designers made the back wall so thin that it rippled whenever the door was slammed (I'm sure you know how techies pick up on the smallest details) but it all made sense once it was revealed as a scrim in the end scene - very nice!
> 
> Beautiful venue too. Though I was wondering why you have your beam closed in?
> 
> It was my first time at Pioneer, but definitely won't be my last.



Thanks for the comments!

As people often use different terminology for things, which beams are you referring to? Assuming you mean the FOH positions (which we call beam 1 and 2), they have a safety fence on them, for exactly that reason. They don't effect the light at all and they prevent people and gear from falling. If you are referring to different positions, let me know, and I will give you an answer. Also, next time you are around, just give a shout and I can give you a tour.


----------



## Omega

Yes, the FOH beams. Figured that was what it was for, just never seen a fenced in beam before.


----------



## rochem

DarSax said:


> Hey, really nice--I love the look in that last picture, the entire scrim wall. Really cool.




Agreed, this is really cool! It looks very solid in all the other scenes. Was there a blackout drop behind the scrim for the majority of the show, and then flown out for the scrim effect, or was this done solely with lighting?


----------



## icewolf08

rochem said:


> Agreed, this is really cool! It looks very solid in all the other scenes. Was there a blackout drop behind the scrim for the majority of the show, and then flown out for the scrim effect, or was this done solely with lighting?



There is a drop behind the scrim wall that flies out just before the scrim-through. However, it isn't black. i don't remember what color it is, but they picked on that made the scrim have the same tonal qualities as the rest of the walls. In fact, all the walls are covered with scrim so that the texture is uniform on all the walls.


----------



## midgetgreen11

Here are some pictures of The Wiz from March 6-8 at my high school. Tips, tricks, and ideas are willingly accepted---but we've tried every trick in the book on our cyc, nothing seems to work.

Addaperle in Munchkinland:



Dorothy trying to get home:



Scarecrow:



Tinman:



Poppies:



Dorothy and Lion:



Brand New Day:



Y'all Got It?


----------



## willbb123

Here is a rap show that we did last week. If you read my thread in the punching bag, you know I did not enjoy it. 
There were people standing in front of me the entire night so I could never see the stage. Also the artist yelled at me from the stage that he didnt want the spotlight on anymore.

 






Full album here


----------



## willbb123

And Pics from the show last night.
We had Lez Zeppelin, an all girl Zeppelin cover band. It was really good and alot of fun.


 
 


 
 



​Full Album Here


----------



## derekleffew

Current corporate show, from the front:



And my view, between the curtains masking Houselight Control Area:


----------



## zac850

Recent things I did the lighting design for:

Dance Concert at my school.

Miss Saigon at a community theater. Very small space, very difficult to make anything look good.


----------



## lieperjp

From our final indoor production of the year: The Three Fairy Godmothers. I love Children's theatre! Except 5:45 is a bit early to get up...

Note: The flash from the camera really washed out the cyc - blue turned grey, purple turned blueish grey, and red turned blotchy - plus it added some enormous shadows!!! I'll add in the no-flash picture of the set and light design when I get it.

[IMGL]http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m443/lieperjp/DSC_0842.jpg[/IMGL] 
[IMGL]http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m443/lieperjp/DSC_0820.jpg[/IMGL]


----------



## len

Gobo courtesy of Bill @ ESC made by our good friends at Apollo.

Projected thru a Source 4 with a 36 degree lens. 

Photo taken on my phone.


----------



## Kelite

That looks nice Len, especially having been taken with a phone camera!

Were you using a donut to knock out any spill/fuzz?


----------



## JackMVHS

Mounds View High School's production of Beauty and the Beast, these aren't the greatest quality pictures, and I don't have pictures of all the scenes I wanted to, but here is what I have. I designed the set and lights. This was the first show that I designed the lights, btw.


Belle


Forest (it's kind of dark...)


Kill the Beast!


Kill the Beast!


----------



## midgetgreen11

Jack MVHS that looks great, I would just be careful with the height of the platforms in comparison to the height of your curtain borders. In your first picture it appears as though their heads are brushing up against the black drapery.


----------



## JackMVHS

midgetgreen11 said:


> Jack MVHS that looks great, I would just be careful with the height of the platforms in comparison to the height of your curtain borders. In your first picture it appears as though their heads are brushing up against the black drapery.



I know, that annoyed me beyond belief, but I couldn't do anything about it. The platform was designed to be 8 feet tall, but we lowered it to 7 feet because of the curtain. We have very very little fly space, and the curtains are raised all the way up, so that unfortunately couldn't be solved. They look closer to the curtain in the picture than in real life as well, the camera was at a higher point than the audience's heads when it was taken. The actors were about 1-2 feet shorter than the curtain.

Hopefully I will get some more pictures of the other scenes soon that I can upload!

Thanks for the feedback!
~JackMVHS


----------



## Gildebrand

Tyler said:


> I just got some professional pics in today for the show above.



What kind of fixtures are the washes? Look like LED:s. Would be interesting to know manufacture and model, they seemed to be really bright.


----------



## Gildebrand

Tiny pricetag...Not.


----------



## soundlight

When you consider the price of the three other fixtures (because of RGB mixing in the COLORado 1 fixtures), gels, dimmers, cabling, etc required, it comes out about right to fully justify the cost of the lower end, higher power LED fixtures.


----------



## icewolf08

"Welcome to Dreamland!" Here it is folks, the closing production of PTC's 08-09 season, _Miss Saigon_. This one was quite a production with helicopters and lots of scenery. It was kinda like scenery tetris backstage. So take a look and let me know what you think. Questions and comments are always welcome. If you want to see more photos, you can find them here.

Here is the Overture:


Followed by Dreamland (The Heat is on in Saigon):

It took about 8 hours to setup and wire the Dreamland sign. I also had to totally rewire the striplights that hang on the bar as well (hard to see in the photo). They did a 4 circuit chase in parts of the scene.

Moving into act II we go to Bangkok:

Check out the faux neon. We did that all out of ropelight. There is also 250 feet of string light that we built, attaching lamp bases on 2' centers. It looks great with the 11W sign lamps.

Then of course there is "Lady Ace 09" the last helicopter to leave the US Embassy in Sigon on April 30, 1975. Also the iconic image of the show:


For the sentimental types out there, here is one of Chris and Kim:


And of course, "The American Dream:"

Can you name all the people?

So, as I mentioned before, feel free to ask questions or give comments. If you want to see more photos of this show you can look here or here. If you missed one of my other shows or want to see what I have done in the past, visit my website.


----------



## Grog12

Pictures from my season. These are all from _Rock Ballets_ contempary ballet set to Queen, INXS and David Bowie.

I still have to pick more up from the ballet and go through them for the rest of the shows.


----------



## Wolf

great work icewolf ! I do have one question, I see that you have a stage break up in most of the scenes, what fixtures did you use to be able to punch through the wash lights?


----------



## icewolf08

Wolf said:


> great work icewolf ! I do have one question, I see that you have a stage break up in most of the scenes, what fixtures did you use to be able to punch through the wash lights?



It is one of the "trademark" systems that the LD uses. There is a full stage downlight template wash of 26˚ SourceFours lamped at 575W with no color. The template in this show is R77780, in Les Mis it was cobblestone, and I forget what it was in The Producers. Simple and effective.


----------



## Wolf

icewolf08 said:


> It is one of the "trademark" systems that the LD uses. There is a full stage downlight template wash of 26˚ SourceFours lamped at 575W with no color. The template in this show is R77780, in Les Mis it was cobblestone, and I forget what it was in The Producers. Simple and effective.



hmm alright then. Im surprised it cuts through the was lights so much. Would you say thats because its a 26˚? also do you know how the trim was, seems like a lot of instruments.


----------



## icewolf08

Wolf said:


> hmm alright then. Im surprised it cuts through the was lights so much. Would you say thats because its a 26˚? also do you know how the trim was, seems like a lot of instruments.



First off, I lied, they are actually 36˚ units. There are 24 in the system. The trim from deck to batten is 27'. As for why they really punch is probably a combination of factors. The floor treatment for this show happens to take light very well. Many scenes are generally on the dimmer side as we put a lot of people in followspots. This allows us to be more "artsy" with the rest of the design. We don't even have to run that system very hot to get the pattern to punch.


----------



## Esoteric

Punching through the wash is easy with templates. The hard part is punching through front lights with a template wash and balancing the two out so that you get a feel of the template without the unnatural looking template showing.

I have found that 90% of the pics in my portfolio, a first year LD student could put together. The key I have found (and I am sure you see this a lot too Ice) is that a great designer can have the scenes that take your breath away and make the pics and still have the rest of the show look really good. Transitions between scenes and subtlties are what makes a good designer great.

Mike

PS Awesome looking show by the way.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

A day time picture from my gig last weekend. I was a system tech on this one and ran lights for two bands during the day:


The headliner for the first night (Language warning)

Our Rep plot included:
-14x VL3000S
-4x VL3000W
-6x VL3500W
-14x Coemar iWashs
-12x Atomic Strobes
-around 120K of pars


----------



## derekleffew

*Someone* was certainly concerned about their mic snakes and other FOH cables, weren't they? I've never seen a center aisle cordoned off by security like that before. Those are prime seats!


----------



## Esoteric

Great job pie4weeb!

You know sometimes I hate doing those large venue gigs because you lose a lot of subtlty (because of time and the size of the space). Sometimes I love doing those little 200 seater gigs because of how subtle you can be.

Mike


----------



## Pie4Weebl

derekleffew said:


> *Someone* was certainly concerned about their mic snakes and other FOH cables, weren't they? I've never seen a center aisle cordoned off by security like that before. Those are prime seats!



I hope I never have to do a festival with out one of those again! With how tight the crowd would fill in, there is pretty much no other way to get from FOH to the stage with out that tunnel in there. It also came in very handy the first day of the festival, we had planned to run soco with 208 to the stage for the spots out there, but because of the distance there was enough voltage drop under the load of the spots that they could not strike (!) so the only solution I could come up with mid day, was to gank extra feeder from the other stages and run it down that path to FOH where I planted a distro right by the spots, worked like a charm, and would have been impossible with out that tunnel.


----------



## Schniapereli

Just got some video from our recent show in April, Children of Eden. This was my last show as a senior (I was running sound). Here is a picture of the Tech setup, and the stage. The circle in the middle rotates, and you can see the other side of it in the video below.



You can see this clip of The Hardest Part of Love.

For this show, we had to use 2 consoles because of the pit, and both boards no longer worked to their original potential. We had 14 wireless mics and 12 mics for the pit. I added a little reverb for Father when he is on "Kolob" like in the clip. (And you may have wondered from the video, Father was played by our only black cast member...)


----------



## 2manydjs

Pie4Weebl said:


> I hope I never have to do a festival with out one of those again! With how tight the crowd would fill in, there is pretty much no other way to get from FOH to the stage with out that tunnel in there. It also came in very handy the first day of the festival, we had planned to run soco with 208 to the stage for the spots out there, but because of the distance there was enough voltage drop under the load of the spots that they could not strike (!) so the only solution I could come up with mid day, was to gank extra feeder from the other stages and run it down that path to FOH where I planted a distro right by the spots, worked like a charm, and would have been impossible with out that tunnel.



It's widespread in europe.


----------



## willbb123

Just got done with Hello Dolly.


Big reveal scene, Dolly walking down the stairs. Put a mole behind the curtain. Right before the curtain opened it showed her silhouette. Then it was blinding when the curtain opened. Curtain closed and light went out.

Pretty good show, I got really sick one night and had to go home  So I didn't have as much time as I wanted.


----------



## Grog12

BNC | ballet nouveau colorado - Galleries with the exception of "and tommorow came" these are pics from my shows this past year.


----------



## hhslights

Our school just finished Hello Dolly as well.

Horace and Dolly with dinner arriving

 

The Train in "Put on your Sunday Clothes"

 

Outside the Minnie's hat shop with the backdrop

 

Inside Minnie's hat shop

 

Feed Shop

 

Just before Dolly enters the restaurant

 

Dolly's grand entrance into the restaurant.

 

It may not be the best but it is a _Big_ step up from what has been done prior to this.


----------



## BillESC

I was contracted to hang and electrify 30 Chinese lanterns in a tent for a high end wedding. Here's a couple of pictures.


----------



## PhantomD

I haven't been on this forum for a little while, but it's great to see this thread still going strong. Guys, your work is amazing!


----------



## NickJones

PhantomD said:


> I haven't been on this forum for a little while, but it's great to see this thread still going strong. Guys, your work is amazing!


Yup, I got to page 27 the other night, some day I will have seen them all!
Nick


----------



## jonhirsh

Is it the longest running thread yet? 

Cause I still want to win that tittle. 
JH


----------



## willbb123

Just got the rest of the pictures from Hello Dolly. I uploaded my favorites to my site.
wBrown - Lighiting Portfolio - HelloDolly


----------



## Esoteric

Here are some from a recent concert.

Mike


----------



## bcronenwett

WOW! Great stuff!


----------



## JackMVHS

Awhile back I posted a few photos from Mounds View High School's production of Beauty and the Beast. Well, I now have the rest of the photos for those of you who would like to see them.

I co-designed the set, and I designed the lighting, it was my first time designing either of them.

MV Drama - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## chieftfac

Just finished Les Misérables this past sunday

Check out my web site... www.alchemiststagedesign.com

two sets to look at... (second set is a little better)

No Movers, No LEDs, 

Just 2 F100 foggers, 2 DF-50 Hazers, 2 zip strips, 150 conventionals and 2 followspots


----------



## n1ist

Here's a shot from my daughters' dance recital. Lighting included two 6x12 from out in the audience, the 3 working lekos from the school's rig, the footlights, and two shins in the wings. I used 2 LED pars for the uplights on the backdrop for a little color. Next year I will try to add some more color from the side and see what I can do about the dark corners...
/mike


----------



## Dionysus

From years ago, some shots from The Scottish Play (Mackers) when we did it at The Livery, in the round. There was seating in 4 corners around a celtic-cross shaped stage, and seating on the actual stage.
I did not take these photos, I never got a chance to take my own. You can actually see the booth in a couple.
I did not have a good enough view to take any from the booth.


----------



## CBR372

So here's pictures of my production company's recent production of "You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown". This is done at Gafftapers theatre using his conventional rig plus all his seachanger washes and profiles. The LED's and Movers I brought in. Also in another thread we are discussing changing lighting conventions, this is the show that started that thread.

Hope you like em!


----------



## willbb123

Just got done with a local theaters production of Wizard of OZ. Due to miscommunication I didnt see the show until Saturday night. So I had from Saturday to Thursday to design this show. It was crazy but I am really happy with how it turned out. 



If it wasn't for the bright red launtern you might believe this is in black and white.



Right as she gets to OZ



Scarecrow




In the OZ chamber. We used projection for a few scenes. The background is crazy. They played it as if OZ was in the house. So I had a handful of red source4s in the house projecting red everywhere. Then I just played with the submaster when he spoke.



We may be in the Matrix. I don't know where he found that picture, but its perfect.



This shot really makes me wish I didn't bring the masking in. 



Theres no place like home!



I love this picture. 

Full album: jbeyer.com - Home


----------



## thelightguy87

I've been doing lights at new bar and here are some pictures of the shows and my rig.



That is my full rig, although I just bought a few more Trackspots. Pictured is 2 Trackspots, 2 Trackspot 2's 8 Colorkey LED Par64s, and 4 par38s with spot lamps. This was my first show in the space, and I had no way of hanging some pars from the front for front light so the show was too dark from the front, but i've fixed that since that show.




I use the software Light Factory with 2 wings, a playback fader wing, and a shortcut wing which is a 1to1 button wing to the shortcut page on the software. Its not a bad program as far as PC control software goes. I'd use hogpc if I could ever afford the hardware. My entire console cost about the price of just the dmx widget.


----------



## ngoik

some really amazing lighting going on here!

Im not a lighting tech myself, but i thought Id share some photos from the Classic Albums Live: Pink Floyd show out theatre did. The lighting tech designed and built this massive triangle, since the album was "Darkside of the Moon". its was all track lighting, with some pars. 


couldnt get a picture of it lit up, but it was MASSIVE. had to be my favourite lighting show ive seen at work.


----------



## len

Mike, I'm really surprised they would use tripods for the main speakers. Where is that?


----------



## thelightguy87

well, those pictures are from my first show there. the second time I did a show there was for what they called a "hot body contest" well fill in the blanks and know that center stage was a stripper pole. 

For that show I helped the contractor secure the pole to the ceiling and realized I could suspend lights from the ceiling. Its a ceiling steel truss I beam, so I wrapped some chain around the beam and put 2 points onto one of my crossbars with 4 par38s on it. So I do now have front light. 

The bar is called Break Away Lounge, in Villa Park, if your familiar with the area its essentially at Ardmore and North Ave.

I have 2 shows this weekend there. Friday and Saturday, I'm not sure about Friday, but Saturday is a band called The 707 Band, basically an old cover band from anything from beatles to modern bands. should be fun.

The sound for that show was provided by my friend Mike Ross, who does freelance sound. That show was kind of a reunion show between Mike Ross, myself, and the promoter, because we used to work with the promoter when we were in high school, but stopped and hadn't worked with him in years.
Because the sound system wasn't part of the bar, thats why the speakers were on tripod stands.

I'll have pics from this weekend next week.
check out my website for other shows i've done.
Kellner Designs

Here is a picture from the hot body contest, taken after programming the show, not at the event...sorry...


----------



## thelightguy87

Look I added front light finally!





The above are from Friday Nights show. It's quite amusing when these bands have never played a show with actual lighting, they were constantly amazed...good times...

Saturday Nights Show



The Guitarist on Stage Left (below) was actually the Audio Engineer that was with the band.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I'm not sure this quite counts as a show photo.... but here is my first stab at a render for an upcoming concert. It was done in VW2008 with custom settings in renderworks...


----------



## Esoteric

Here are some pics of my latest show. Epic Proportions. Small space with a tiny rig.

24 Source 4 50 Degree
8 6" Fresnel
6 Altman 360Q 6x9
2 Colortran 30 Degree
32 dimmers

Mike


----------



## shiben

Am I the only one who cant see a lot of these photos? Do I need to enable or disable some feature of my browser?


----------



## thelightguy87

I can't see them either, but usually can.


----------



## Esoteric

I had to do it that way for some reason.

Mike


----------



## shiben

I can see them now​


----------



## willbb123

Just got done with Rent (School Edition). Had alot of fun with it. Used our entire conventional rig (S4 and S4 Pars), and I was able to get 2 Mac 2k's. Programming on our Expression 3 wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be.

Here are two pictures. They were taken before I got the movers programmed. I hope to have more with the movers.

Both are from the song Rent.


----------



## Spader

West Side Story


----------



## firewater88

Here are a few shots of Back to the 80's: The Musical. It was new when we did it and I came up with the design around primary colors, rubix cubes and rock and roll. the strip lights in the tunnel where salvaged from the high schools theatre, they were the RGB strips over head. They worked great for entrances from behind the set.


----------



## toshiboy

Here are a few from 2 shows, the rock gig used 40 par64's, 6 mac 250 entour, 6 mac 250 wash's and 2 700 spots controled from a strand 520. The more theatrical one uses about 60 generics, 6 mac 600's 4 mac 700 spots, 2 mac 500 spots and 1 10x10 led star cloth. Im shure you can disinguesh between the two.

johnathanrainsforth.tk


If you go on CV the photo galleries are next to the credits.


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

Here's two of my big shows from the summer. I was the scenic/lighting/tech director for both shows. 


Honk!

A Night of One Acts


----------



## shiben

Mike, what kind of venue is that in? It is a very interesting space.


----------



## len

From another segment of the industry, this is the kind of stuff I do. Pretty basic job this time, just uplighting with LED fixtures. Photos taken while the sun was still up so they don't really do the tent justice.


----------



## Esoteric

I am trying to get into wedding and event design len, if it pays the bills, don't knock it!

Mike


----------



## len

Esoteric said:


> I am trying to get into wedding and event design len, if it pays the bills, don't knock it!
> 
> Mike



Not at all. Weddings are nearly all we do anymore. But that event was fairly basic compared to a lot of the stuff we do. Most run to 30 - 40 set-up man-hours and budgets are much larger. That one was fairly small in comparison.


----------



## Esoteric

len said:


> Not at all. Weddings are nearly all we do anymore. But that event was fairly basic compared to a lot of the stuff we do. Most run to 30 - 40 set-up man-hours and budgets are much larger. That one was fairly small in comparison.



Gotcha. How did you break into that field? So as not to hijack the thread (can you hijack a 10+ page thread) can you back channel me?

Mike


----------



## edmedmoped

I haven't got any pictures of productions, all I have are some crew pictures and pictures from Battle of the Bands.

Battle of the Bands:
http://www.hostedonharris.co.uk/her....DownloadItem&g2_itemId=917&g2_serialNumber=2
http://www.hostedonharris.co.uk/her....DownloadItem&g2_itemId=911&g2_serialNumber=2
http://www.hostedonharris.co.uk/her....DownloadItem&g2_itemId=929&g2_serialNumber=2

The Crew:
http://www.hostedonharris.co.uk/her....DownloadItem&g2_itemId=890&g2_serialNumber=2

EDMEDIT: Don't ask me anything about what we used - I wasn't involved in any of the above! 

Oh, and you can never have enough elec tape


----------



## edmedmoped

^ They look nice, especially the pink one


----------



## coldnorth57

Just finished TOMMY this july and here is a few clips from it .....

Judy Russell Presents: The Who's Tommy


----------



## Soxred93

Wow, that's awesome, Tyler. Quick questions: what lights did you use for back wall, and what console did you use to run them?


----------



## len

Tyler said:


> Thanks guys. They looked a lot better live since the pictures only show one frame.
> 
> The LEDs are Chauvet COLORado 1's. The back wall was ran off of Light Jockey using LED Trix for the pixel mapping, and the rest of the lights were run off a Hog.



Curious what you rig them with. Is that on pipe, truss, nailed to lumber, suspended in mid-air by hypnosis?


----------



## Soxred93

len said:


> Curious what you rig them with. Is that on pipe, truss, nailed to lumber, suspended in mid-air by hypnosis?



I think it's telekinesis, not hypnosis. (Just me being my overly-concerned-with-word-usage-and-semantics self...)


----------



## Esoteric

Here are the pics from My Way, my most recent production. The set was not finished. I posted in another thread the front is essentially 6 half McCandiss spots with 4 side fills and 3 back fills to make a very odd 3 point lighting plot for the front light.

Mike


----------



## Pie4Weebl

some quick ones from a concert I did last weekend, when the pro photos get in I will have to post some of them.







And a video of their cover of Poker Face


----------



## len

Soxred93 said:


> I think it's telekinesis, not hypnosis. (Just me being my overly-concerned-with-word-usage-and-semantics self...)



It is hypnosis if you think they're there but they're really not.

One of last Saturday's events. Taken from my phone.


----------



## Tex

Here's the opening scene from our production of Blood Brothers which opened on Thursday.
I'll post more later...


----------



## icewolf08

Well folks, it is that time of year again, when Pioneer Theatre Company kicks off a new season. I know over the past couple years you all have enjoyed (I hope) my photos of our productions, and now PTC has hired me on as the staff photographer in addition to my duties as ME. So, I will have lots more photos for you to see in the coming seasons.

In any event, we opened the season with "A Chorus Line." It has been a lot of fun to work on. The photos are from our final dress. I will add a few more after photo call next week. As always, if you would like to see more you can find them here.



The traditional headshot pose



"At the Ballet" - Ballet Blaze as we call this section. It is hard to see at this angle the Mondrian look on the floor.



"Music and the Mirror"



"crap Richie"

I will have some finale photos worth showing after photo call next week. Also will have better shots with the mirrors as I will be able to get some altitude during photo call. As always, please feel free to post any questions, comments, or critiques.


----------



## LightingPenguin

Great shots as always Wolf.

BTW, I love your website. Its a great place to look at productions and see actual designs in high quality, just a nice thing to look at. Thanks for that resource


----------



## jamiebodie

Here are a few pics of some of the weddings we have done.






















Should have more pics after this weekend.


----------



## BillESC

Nice work Jamie.


----------



## BillESC

Here's a couple shots from one of two weddings we did two weeks ago.


----------



## echnaret

Though they don't look anywhere as nice as a lot of the pictures I've seen here, I'll post a few pictures of some shows I've done at my church (before I took an undergrad lighting design course. and before I doubled my inventory of PARs)

I bet no one would guess that the "cyc lights" are just clip lights with colored flood lamps from Menards, though.


----------



## jamiebodie

BillESC said:


> Here's a couple shots from one of two weddings we did two weeks ago.



Hey Bill, how did you attach to the top of that tent? Very cool lanterns.


----------



## BillESC

Jamie,

See this thread:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/15527-todays-load.html


----------



## Pie4Weebl

echnaret said:


> Though they don't look anywhere as nice as a lot of the pictures I've seen here, I'll post a few pictures of some shows I've done at my church (before I took an undergrad lighting design course. and before I doubled my inventory of PARs)
> 
> I bet no one would guess that the "cyc lights" are just clip lights with colored flood lamps from Menards, though.



I do not get to do enough shows where cyc lights are clip lights, and spot lights are mag lights, etc. Its good to learn to think outside the box and be resourceful!


----------



## icewolf08

As promised, a couple finale shots from "A Chorus Line." These shots of the finale came out much better than the ones that I got during the run the other day. As always, you can view more here.



Kick line with mirrors.



The line in front of the art deco.



And the wedge.

So, there you go. Enjoy.


----------



## rochem

Alright, so it's my first time actually posting my own pictures to this thread. This is a production of Into The Woods, done in Thrust configuration, with a very "different" take on the production by the director. It was my first experience designing in thrust, and I was really happy with how it turned out. Unfortunately, due to equipment availability issues with the venue, photo call took place before we had access to the cyc lights, so the cyc is left unlit for all these photos. Ah well.

Full Gallery Here

A few of my favorites:



Cinderella At The Tree


Jack's Mother 


"No One Is Alone" Duet


"Children Will Listen" Act II Finale

Feedback welcome and appreciated!


----------



## willbb123

Last Friday we had a Floyd cover band. I wanted to do something cool, but was limited by an $150 budget, and our Expression 3. No moving fixtures, all the lights from electrics are S4's, S4 PARS in the back, and striplights. I had 4 twinspins, 2 had a dots gobo I made, the other is Apollos 3 triangles. Basically everything got a Forerunner. 
I'm really happy with how it came out.


----------



## derekleffew

Looks great, Will. Moving lights are just a passing fad that will never catch on. We don't need no stinkin' VeryLights.


----------



## edmedmoped

Some pictures from the tech for Stars in Their Eyes. They're not very good but I should have the official photos from the performance soon. I was on followspot as you can probably see.


----------



## edmedmoped

*Watford Palace Theatre's production of Grimm Tales:*

Woods


Woods


Witch's house


Building Set


Building Set


Night Scene


----------



## icewolf08

It is amazing to me how fast the season goes once we get into it... It seems like we just started and yet here we are opening the second show of the season: "Is He Dead?" by Mark Twain. If you haven't heard of, seen, or read this show, you should. This is a great comedy. So here are some photos:



This is Millet and Marie Leroux looking at the paintings he couldn't sell.



Millet and his followers scheming on how to get his paintings to sell.



Guess who is in the dress! "I can't invest in pictures from a painter before he is dead."



The "Screamin' Meamies"



And yes, there is some of this too!



I don't really know what to say about this one.

Want to see more? Just visit my website. As always, comments and critiques are welcome! If you ever find yourself in SLC, give a holler and I will get you in to see a show!


----------



## last125eagle

Be kind it was my first solo show and there was not enough time to rehang the grid between this show and the last. With the last design things were a pipe too close to get the front light that I really wanted. I only wish my pictures could do the lighting justice.

The show was The Legend of Sleepy Hollow. Kids show. I took the pictures, designed and built the set, hung the lights, light designed, and did it all in under 6 days. Which included rehearsals and the tech. 

Ichabod sees the Horseman.




The grave yard at night


during the day scenes


katrina's dream sequence lighting. Hurray for r33 and daisy gobos.


set normal day light


set at night /spooky


various other pictures of set and cast can be found at

sleepy hollow show pictures by last125eagle - Photobucket


----------



## willbb123

Last week we had pop cellist Lindsay Mac. (itunes link) She is originally from the area, and came back to play with her high schools String Orchestra. It was definitely not a normal n/c downlight orchestra concert. 







Full Album: http://www.adamsonstudios.com/englert/lindsaym/index.html

I wish I had listened to her music before the concert, we had 4 concerts back to back that week. Before soundcheck Lindsay and I talked about the setlist and what she wanted. We decided to use the Cyc both for the sound and contrast. I didn't have to refocus any of our source4s. The night before we had a band that needed a 3 zone frontlight wash, and Lindsays band setup in the same areas. Its nice having concerts back to back, its always the same general set-up. I spent most of my time working on the CYC lights which hadn't been restored since the last rental, and replacing a socket in a S4 PAR worklight.

Whenever the highschool strings played I brought up the n/c work pars directly above them. Just enough for them to see the music, you can start to see it in the top right picture. Also light would bounce off the cyc onto there music. I brought up looks during soundcheck and talked with the conductor to make sure they had enough light.


----------



## BillESC

Just finished building this effect for a walk on water scene.



Actually, it's my dock at low tide this morning...


----------



## LightingPenguin

The last show I designed, "Cuentos Populares". Great show, very unknown, lots of fun in designing it


----------



## midgetgreen11

Here are some pictures of A Midsummer Night's Dream at North Kingstown High School in Rhode Island. I was the Lighting Designer; all Altman conventionals (PAR56s, PAR64s, Fresnels, 6x12s, 6x9s, oh and R40 strips for top cyc and rented Altman Zip Strips for bottom cyc)

Here goes:











More are available here: Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Soxred93

midgetgreen11 said:


> All Altman conventionals (PAR56s, PAR64s, Fresnels, 6x12s, 6x9s, oh and R40 strips for top cyc and rented Altman Zip Strips for bottom cyc)



It's always important to look at what you can do with what you have, not what you can't do with what you don't have.


----------



## midgetgreen11

Soxred93 said:


> It's always important to look at what you can do with what you have, not what you can't do with what you don't have.




I worked that plot like I've never worked a plot before. I've never had people walk out at the end of a show I did and rave about the lights before. I guess that tends to happen when they become noticeable more than just lighting faces.

I also wasn't downtalking the Altmans---just stating what I used to light the show. I mean---I'd much rather light a show with all S4's but I work with what we've got.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

midgetgreen11 said:


> I worked that plot like I've never worked a plot before. It was probably my most expensive, yet best design I've done thus far. I've never had people walk out of a show I did and rave about the lights before. I guess that tends to happen when they become noticeable more than just lighting faces.
> 
> I also wasn't downtalking the Altmans---just stating what I used to light the show. I mean---I'd much rather light a show with all S4's but I work with what we've got.



I've never heard someone brag about a show being their most expensive, especially when it is an all altman show.

Also if you have people walking out of shows due to lighting you're doing it REALLY wrong.


----------



## zwolf59661

I've seen people walk out of a show because of the lack of lighting. My high school's system hasn't worked properly in years.


----------



## midgetgreen11

Pie4Weebl said:


> I've never heard someone brag about a show being their most expensive, especially when it is an all altman show.
> 
> Also if you have people walking out of shows due to lighting you're doing it REALLY wrong.



I think this is an incredible misinterpretation of what I was saying. My intention was not to brag, just stating the facts. I'm sorry if it came off that way.

Also---by "walk out" I meant---at the end of the show when people exit the theatre.


----------



## austinpow

If only I could use fog like that in my theatre...

I lit (and acted in, actually) a production of Midsummer last year. In a departure from what had been the usual "fill the stage with white light and add a few color specials if needed" strategy, I plotted out everything and was able to achieve some nice effects. 

Here's a few pictures:

That's Puck.

Oberon used flash/sparkle devices throughout the show. 

Helena and Demetrius. 

The fairy ensemble.

-
Austin Powers
Lighting Designer, Sound Engineer, & many other hats
Kathryn Lindgren Theatre
Boca Raton Community High School


----------



## TimOlson

here's some pics from a recent Arabic Music concert. I programmed a grandMa and had about 45 movers + 48 dimmers.

 
 
 
 


peace,

Tim O


----------



## sstolnack

How Deep is the Ocean? by =Shanen888 on deviantART
Regency Room by =Shanen888 on deviantART
Snow by =Shanen888 on deviantART
Tech Rules by =Shanen888 on deviantART
White Christmas at my high school, Roosevelt, in Seattle.
I was the LD, ME, board op, etc... we have an ETC Express 48/96 with Emphasis, an inventory of mostly s4 lekos and PARs, some older colortrans, 6 colorscrolls, and 4 Design Spot 250 pros.


----------



## lieperjp

Here are some pictures from our Reader's Theatre Production last weekend. Pretty simple, low budget show. I'm glad the photographer only used the flash about half the time instead of for every picture...


----------



## Pie4Weebl

This is really exciting for me! On youtube I found a video from the St. Louis Blues that I did the moving lights for! starts in the video a little after 1:05!
Link!


----------



## icewolf08

I have to ask a question. What do people thin they are gaining aside from ugly by taping mics to people's faces? Placing mics over the ear, in a wig (when available) or at the center of the forehead at the hairline works just as well and is much more subtle and less ugly. I could understand if this was a rock concert, but it is theatre. If you feel like you need the mic right in the actor's mouth then get a boom mic and don't use tape. At the very least you can use flesh colored mics or paint them.

Please know that I am not directing this at anyone in particular, I have just seen a whole slew of shows recently, mostly with young actors, where they had mics taped to their faces, and it is just ugly and not really necessary.


----------



## shiben

> I have to ask a question. What do people thin they are gaining aside from ugly by taping mics to people's faces? Placing mics over the ear, in a wig (when available) or at the center of the forehead at the hairline works just as well and is much more subtle and less ugly. I could understand if this was a rock concert, but it is theatre. If you feel like you need the mic right in the actor's mouth then get a boom mic and don't use tape. At the very least you can use flesh colored mics or paint them.
> 
> Please know that I am not directing this at anyone in particular, I have just seen a whole slew of shows recently, mostly with young actors, where they had mics taped to their faces, and it is just ugly and not really necessary.



Uncomfortable sound operators? I know our last show used 10, and our board op felt a bit uncomfortable with the levels required for the mics to be at the ear/hairline. It didnt help out capsules are the cheap kind from sure, not the nice ones from Countryman. Thats my guess. Also, people not caring about mics showing. Is it becoming something that the genral public now accepts as normal for a show to have, do you think? I like it looks like crap, but what about the non-theatre people?


----------



## Esoteric

Here is another show, Gloria I just finished cueing tonight.

As far as the mic issue, for me it is always cheap capsules when I use headsets. But I try to use the small flesh colored ones (although if you have a lot of fight choreography, the Countrymen can really rip apart).

Also I don't mind headsets as much as I do looking at teardrops on top of everyone's heads (when the mic creeps or the actor doesn't project) making them look like they have huge moles.

With that, on to the pictures.

Mike


----------



## tjrobb

We are also running Annie right now, and the trick we are using is dry-erase markers to cover the head mics. It's not too bad to clean, and can be found in a lot of colors. The only trick is with our bald Warbucks, but that's another story.


----------



## mstutzman

No pics, just some video of my current show. I am the ME at the Arden so dont give me design credit.
Enjoy!



*Set Designer*
Tom Gleeson
*Costume Designer*
Richard St. Clair
*Lighting Designer*
Matt Frey
*Sound Designer & Composer*
Daniel Kluger
*Puppet Designer*
Morgan FitzPatrick Andrews
*Assistant Director*
Sarah Ollove
*Stage Manager*
Stephanie Cook


----------



## icewolf08

Well folks, it is that time again. I just shot photo call for our third show of the season, "A Christmas Story." It is cute, fun and well received. Sold out the run and added an extra performance. If you haven't got tickets, you probably can't. Five AEA actors and twelve kids makes for lots of fun. Take a look:

We've got lamp post mayhem:


Did you know that every year kids still try this!?

Family fun caroling in the car:



Can't do this show without a leg lamp!



Young love:



A "big" slide:



And a Legendary Red Rider 200-shot carbine action range model air rifle, with a compass and this thing which tells time built right into the stock:



As usual, if you want to see more photos you can visit the galleries. Please feel free to leave any comments or questions.


----------



## mstutzman

I just did My Name is Asher Lev w/ Gabra here at The Arden. She was fabulous! Wish I could see this show it looks great.


----------



## cprted

As I mentioned in some other thread somewhere, I'm doing an outdoor show this month (Yes, outside in December in Canada ... its a blast). 

Anyway, the show is _The Story: A Magical Re-Telling of the Nativity_ by Canadian playwright Martha Ross. The theatre is a 70 acre farm throughout which the scenes are scattered and the audience is transported from one to the next by horse drawn sleighs. If you're anywhere near Armstrong, BC, come out and see the show. Its a theatre experience unlike any other!

Caravan Farm Theatre

Here are a few of the production shots:

The "Lobby"


Quirinious


The Three Wise Men


The Wise Men visit King Herod


Mary and Joseph


The Angel Gabriel



Gabriel and the Shepherds 


The Manger


Heading to the next scene



Yes, those are wagons. When the photos were taken we were still really low on snow. We were able to switch to sleighs two days ago.


----------



## Kelite

Those are some great photos, Alex and cprted. Wow! 

The 'Christmas story' scenery (and lighting  ) was super, and the Caravan Farm Theatre was beautiful. 

Thanks for posting the pix, guys!


----------



## rochem

Well, a show I designed just opened on Thursday. The show is an original musical called "Scrooge The Musical." The storyline is the same as every other Scrooge-based show, but it's all original music and everything. We had the composer and book writer on hand throughout the entire rehearsal process, which was actually a really cool experience. But anyways, here are the pictures:


Scrooge with the Spirit of Christmas Future



Scrooge in his bed



Fog and low-angle key light



Scrooge in his office



Part of the ensemble


As always, feedback and comments welcome!


----------



## willbb123

Last week we had a free holiday event where local groups perform. 





The show was done entirely on the fly, we only knew the order of the groups. It went well, we are used to making it up as we go...

The star gobos are both "homemade," and have gotten alot of use this holiday season.


----------



## Kelite

Nice job Will, and the Natal Star looks beautiful!

The streaked uplighting behind the choir is nicely done as well. Props to you and your crew!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

An in progress shot from a booth I lit yesterday. Gear was 60x Chauvet ColorSplashs.


----------



## Kelite

Nice booth design and truss toners Victor. What is the product line being shown?


----------



## BillESC

Did sound, lights and 3 camera video shoot for the 114th Holly Ball. Set up Sunday, the event was Monday night and loaded it out this morning, started at 8:00 AM by myself and Cheryl joined me about 10:00. Got back to the shop just after twelve.

Here's a couple shot from last night.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX




----------



## Hesher

This was the first large production that i designed and ran lighting for (I've been in lighting for less than a year- 9 months). This was a Christmas production my church(James River Assembly) put on. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## shiben

Man thats quite the church production... Been a while since i went to a church like that!


----------



## jagwirez

Here are some photos of our First Sunday worship event. Each first Sunday of the year we do an all worship service.


----------



## kenneth

Wow that looks amazing. How many/what type of movers were you working with?


----------



## shiben

What church is that? Thats amazing!


----------



## jagwirez

Chestnut Ridge Church in Morgantown, WV (http://www.chestnutridgechurch.com)

In the pictures we are using 8 Elation DesignSpot 575e. We own 4 but also got 4 more as loaners from a local theater. I am also using a couple Seachanger washes and 4 Chauvet Colorstrips as floor wash, both unnoticeable in the pictures. 2 different colors par64 in the columns which is white fabric.


----------



## fx120

This is what you get when you combine a audio guy with limited lighting experience as the LD, a small power budget of only a single 100A 3-phase circuit, and a client who doesn't have the budget for movers:









All taken pre-show with no haze and no spot operators.


----------



## shiben

Hey, I think that looks really good. Its not as flashy as U2 360, but who can do that? I think its a solid look, not overly complicated, and it looks to work pretty well.


----------



## Kelite

fx120 said:


> This is what you get when you combine a audio guy with limited lighting experience as the LD, a small power budget of only a single 100A 3-phase circuit, and a client who doesn't have the budget for movers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All taken pre-show with no haze and no spot operators.




What fixtures are the last seven at stage left?


----------



## fx120

Thanks for the compliment, Shiben. 

All the fixtures used on the rear truss were L&E Aluminum P64's, with some additional P64's and Altman Star*Par's on the SL and SR booms. The rear curtain was lit by 6 Altman focusing cyc's on the stage wtih a two color configuration. The front truss had a total of 11 26° and 19° Source4's.


----------



## marshmolly123

Here are some photos of the show I designed this fall at my school, Honk! the Musical. I have some photos from a few of the scenes. Unfortunately, during both the snow and underwater scenes, I used some rotating gobos, and you lose that component with photographs.

I used:
~ 95 Source 4s
18 Source 4 Pars
21 Fresnels
16 Par cans
4 Studio Spot 250s
2 Rosco Vortex Dual Gobo Rotater
A fogger


Underwater scene. Used dual rotating gobos on the rain curtain for a watery movement effect, but they're not even visible in this photo.


Snow scene. Dual rotating gobos on the cyc from the apron for a falling snow effect, so they hit everything to look snowy.


Again, snow scene, with more fog.


A main farm scene. I know the hills look awful -- some of the set designers wanted to try doing a cornfield type thing, but it soon became apparent that it wouldn't look good. The photo below shows the final hill painting, which is much better, in my opinion.





All photos © Marti Stone Photography.


----------



## shiben

> Again, snow scene, with more fog.



THats a cool picture.


----------



## Studio

SITR

More Singin' in the Rain


----------



## J0rdster

Here is the link to my pictures of "Musical of Musicals The Musical!" I designed lights for this show at Weber State University (Ogden, UT) in Fall, 2007. 

Jordan Street's Photos | Facebook

P.S. I like to use shadows and gobos as much as possible when I design.  These pictures were, unfortunately, taken without the hazer, which was the biggest element in bringing my gobo washes (five washes total) to life.


----------



## shiben

Dude those gobo washes were pretty much amazing anyhow. I like the one with all the random shapes in a greenish, that goes on a blue or pink background.


----------



## kentdjohnson

here are a couple of pictures from DeKalb High School's version of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Kelite

Kent, which production is next for DeKalb and when are the show dates? We would like to take in a show and say 'hello'!


----------



## kentdjohnson

Our musical is in May, usually the first weekind. I would love to get connected with your company since it is so close to us. I will send a note when we get closer to show time.

Kent Johnson
Tech Director 
DeKalb HS
Waterloo IN


----------



## Pie4Weebl

So not a real show, but I think its still worth sharing. In the fall webster will be kicking off its rock and roll lighting design program, yup right after I graduate. But, they purchased a vision ESP suite now and I have taken it upon myself to go it my own. Drafted a plot in VW, got it in ESP and programmed on an MA ultralite:

A quick one: Longer song: 
Comments?


----------



## icewolf08

Well, I am a little late with this one as I usually get photos up before closing day of our shows, but better late than never. The show is "Touch(ed)" by Bess Wohl, and this is the world premier of the show. It was really great, and hopefully it will be published and available in the near future.



"I'll be back... I'll be here!"



A not so great dinner.



Fighting over a manuscript.



Creepy Guy.



End of act 1.

Feel free to leave any comments, questions or critiques. If you want to see more you can visit the gallery or my website.


----------



## Wolf

icewolf08 said:


> Well, I am a little late with this one as I usually get photos up before closing day of our shows, but better late than never. The show is "Touch(ed)" by Bess Wohl, and this is the world premier of the show. It was really great, and hopefully it will be published and available in the near future.



is this a musical or a drama? It looks really interesting.


----------



## icewolf08

Wolf said:


> is this a musical or a drama? It looks really interesting.



It is a drama with a cast of four. The story is about a woman, Kay, whose older sister, Emma, was diagnosed with schizophrenia and has been in a hospital for years. Kay and her boyfriend rent a house and she decides to take Emma out of the hospital to see if being in the real world might help her.

I don't want to give away too much of the story because it is really a great show. It is happy, sad, funny, uplifting, very well done and well written.


----------



## LampyTom

Hi all,

Here are some pics from a production of Hairspray I did at a local Upper School (Queensbury) in Dunstable.

If anyone wants any tech specs or the rig then I'll quite happily explain/send a copy.



The Final note of 'You Can't Stop The Beat' - That second screen should be orange but the spill from another light made it pink.


Tracy in solitary confinement.


Protesters behind the screens (PAR 56's on floor)


Corny Collins show.

If you want to see any more then there's a whole Photobucket album full of them!


----------



## thelightguy87

Jim Peterik, from the Ides of March, Survivor...etc holds a concert every year where he performs the hit songs he's written as a duet with members from classic rock legends. I just so happen to be given the LD job every year. Being that all production is in house. This was my 3rd year running this show and it got even better.

Rig consists of 
12 Robe Colorwash 575AT 
2 Robe Colorspot 700E AT
48 Strand 1k fresnel
44 VNSP ETC S4 Pars
12 ETC S4 14 deg
12 ETC S4 19 deg
34 ETC S4 26 deg
24 ETC S4 36 deg
14 LED pars
6 ETC Parnels
4 10' sticks of truss from 4 linesets 

Console is a Hog III iPC with 2 extra fader wings.


----------



## thelightguy87

This is a set from a banquet hall that my company RPG Entertainment, converts into a concert venue. We produce the shows and run all production.

Our first concert 






Our Second Concert
This concert was with Lucky Boys Confusion headlining.









And just a few days ago we had our Third Concert, but it wasn't not produced by my company. They hired me for lighting only at last minute...the night before...because the show had to be relocated to our venue when the original club got closed down.


----------



## thelightguy87

I also run lights in a few bars. Here are pics from a show i did in december.
For those around chicago, this is The Dark Room.


----------



## fx120

Not all that exciting, but it is what pays the bills:





Hooray board meetings! On cassette!


----------



## PeytonJr

my set for The Importance of Being Earnest (playing this week - 2/11-2/13 2010)
I built this in about a week and a half completely after school. I was expecting much more assistance from people, so unfortunately I didn't get much time (about half hour) to cue the lighting. The sets are on a 30' diameter turntable which we rented from another theatre. Act I is the small one, Act II is the one with the trees, and Act III is the indoors part. 
The roof is hung from two battens which change height, revealing either the ceiling or the roof. 
I also included a shot of the set under construction to give a better sense of the turntable and the roof and everything.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I was the LD for Patty LaBelle as well as The OJ's last night. Rig was 120K, 3ACLS, 3 Moles, 6 Lekos and 12, VL3000s





(Still working on learning how to "really" shoot show pictures)


----------



## BillESC

I was asked to light a local church's concert for free. I used two of our 420BI LED fixtures. They were about 60 feet apart.


----------



## shiben

BillESC said:


>



I like this color for some reason... Would work really well in my current show... But thats quite impressive in terms of light output.


----------



## ddobrovi

This is West Side Story March 2009 at Seaholm High School in Birmingham, MI. I was TD and designed the lights.

The overall goal were for shadows shadows and more shadows. So for once, the wash could have holes and crazy angles. It was a fun show to light.

The last pic is me... yes I was on stage for that production as Doc. It was sweet.


----------



## flash1322

Awesome i like the ones you chose every time you comment or post something it sends me an email


----------



## edmedmoped

Phwoar at those photos! ^


----------



## bishopthomas

From a fashion show I did over the weekend.


----------



## xxeximusxx

these are from the club where i work as the head LT/LD


​


----------



## xxeximusxx

yes that is a spidertruss ^.^


----------



## Pie4Weebl

xxeximusxx said:


> yes that is a spidertruss ^.^



woah...........


----------



## GrayeKnight

Wow. Talk about a lot of lights


----------



## BillESC

Georgia Guitar Quartet - view from the booth.


----------



## Kelite

BillESC said:


> Georgia Guitar Quartet - view from the booth.




Hey Bill, you wouldn't happen to have the audio for that as well, would you???


----------



## BillESC

Sorry Keith, it was an acoustic set.


----------



## Kelite

The best kind! I'll bet the show was well worth sticking around, minding the lights and all...


----------



## BillESC

Kelite said:


> The best kind! I'll bet the show was well worth sticking around, minding the lights and all...



Yea, my fingers got exhusted pulling down the sub master and raising the house lights at intermission..... and then I had to do it again... !

They were fun to listen to.


----------



## Esoteric

Here you go guys. The show is A Murder, A Mystery, and A Marriage based on a short story by Mark Twain.

The setup was an Expression 3 for control, 288 ETC Sensor Dimmers, 59 ETC Source4 ERS, 45 ETC Surce4 PARs, 2 MR16 Strips, 6 8" Strand Fresnels with Wybron Forerunner Color Scrollers, 6 Source4 90 Degree units with Seachangers, 4 VL2500 moving heads.

Arranged with 15 areas (5x3) warm and cool front light, a template "wash", 6 specials, two tops (peach and blue), a back wash in purple, with a 6 area back wash with scrollers, CMY cyc wash (with 90 degree Source 4's), and strip light high side light. The VL2500's are hung spaced across center.

The focus was not my favorite (the front wash was all over the cyc, the high sides spilled a little too much, the back and top light were almost the same thing, and the template wash was anything but), but you go with what you have, it was the house plot focus (they couldn't pay to have the plot refocused).

I was NOT a fan of the scenic design but the direction and the choreography (especially the choreography) were awesome.

Total cues: 144
Total running time: 1 hour 37 minutes

So here are my pics.

Mike


----------



## bishopthomas

Just got back from a show at a local university. They were attempting to set the world record for number of people playing air guitar. They didn't quite make it, but it was interesting watching the air guitar "instructor." We provided 60 feet of truss, 9x12 screens (rear projected), camera for I-Mag, QSC line array. The light rig (which I own) consists of 12 500w Par64's for the stage, 4 500w P64's for audience lighting, 4 Mac250's, 4 MegaPixels on the truss (2 for audience effects, 2 for stage wash), and 4 MegaPixels on stands upstage for effects lighting.


----------



## edmedmoped

Did a show a week or two ago called Rock Challenge - a dance show with various schools from various counties taking part. Rules are very strict this year and lighting can only be rather basic - you have to tell the operator what you want (maximum of 15 cues) and he'll attempt to do that.

Each performance can only last 8 minutes and ours was based on Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (though the crew decided to start calling it 'And The Chocolate Factory' seeing as the person who played Charlie missed a rehearsal).

We got the awards for best soundtrack and best costume and came second overall (out of 12 schools). I was on followspot for the performance.

Rock Challenge 2010 - a set on Flickr

EDIT: I should also add that this was a tech rehearsal and there was no costume or make-up at this point


----------



## Esoteric

Sounds sort of like UIL One Act Play here in Texas.

Mike


----------



## edmedmoped

Esoteric said:


> Sounds sort of like UIL One Act Play here in Texas.
> 
> Mike


Yeah I guess it is


----------



## edmedmoped

Me again, this time with Hertfordshire County Youth Theatre's production of The Arsonists at Watford Palace Theatre.

You can read about it here and the pictures are here!


----------



## GageStryker

*Second Bloom*

I primarily do concert type stuff, but recently had the chance to settle down with some conventionals and a little theatre again (and REAL SETS!).

Conventional rig, house hang for the most part, with a few specials (surprise pink tops) and other stuff thrown in. 

Also had the benefit of having a real photographer shoot the pictures. 

The story follows Donna and her daughter through end of life issues - it's a combination of her last days at home with hospice workers and flashbacks of her life with her daughter. Made me remember why I love theatre in the first place.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Second Bloom*

Once again, here is yet another of our shows. This one is "Our Town." Beautiful show.

The Soda shoppe:



The traditional "Our Town" pose (end of act 1):



End of Act 2:



Top-ish of Act 3:



As always, comments and critiques are welcome. You can see more here.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX

Temptation, A Live Theater Show, opens every Saturday night and Passion Theater at Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino. 

“I generally avoid Temptation. Unless I can’t resist it.”
-Mae West

From the lace-lined stages of 19th century Paris, where artists used to hang their hats and lovely ladies kicked-up their heels; to the streets of Chicago, where prohibition was ignored in jazzy joints that looped rings of song and smoke around your dizzy head and ankles – Cabaret, in its true form, has finally reached South Florida. TEMPTATION is such a performance. In it, acclaimed Choreographer Kalyn James has managed to bring the age-old art of Cabaret to meet the contemporary language of dance. Here, professionally trained dancers, who have toured the stages of the world – from Europe to Africa; Polynesia to the Caribbean – perform a Variety Show full of both sensuality and sophistication. Each an icon of strength and femininity in her own right, these seasoned dancers will entrance you, one by one. Introduced, in bits and pieces, by a Master of Ceremonies, TEMPTATION also has a story to tell, which unravels, peeling off one layer at a time, as the night goes on. A show that is sure to please both men and women; it is also sure to offer a bounty of Beauty and Mystery. And who doesn’t want a little bit of that in their lives.




Jon Love
Technical Director


----------



## midgetgreen11

From my high school's production of Pippin the Musical:

I designed the lighting and set for this one.

Sex Ballet:



The King's Chapel:



Act I Finale:



Glory, Part 2:



Opening of Magic To Do:



Morning Glow:



Final Cue in Finale:


----------



## willbb123

Had a "Burlesque Show" last night. Audience all on stage, Acting Area stage left, sound ran from monitor world, and lights from the unison panel.


----------



## allpurposetechnician

Here is one of my favorites pics from Les Miserables that I designed last summer.


----------



## thatactorguy

SouthFloridaSFX said:


> Temptation, A Live Theater Show, opens every Saturday night and Passion Theater at Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino.




Even if the lighting were bad, these would still be great pictures


----------



## shiben

thatactorguy said:


> Even if the lighting were bad, these would still be great pictures



I will gladly agree with that statement!


----------



## MarshallPope

Oh, my. That's quite a ... show ... you've got there, Jon.


----------



## shiben

MarshallPope said:


> Oh, my. That's quite a ... show ... you've got there, Jon.



Sounds like something I would not mind working on every night...


----------



## GageStryker

*Re: Second Bloom*

That's a nice show, Ice Wolf. I'm sometimes wishing I had a nice wood floor to shine some gobos and color washes off. That one takes well, not too shiny and reflective yet still shows some depth. Was that part of the set or just the stage floor in that theatre?

But then again, there are advantages to matte(ish) black, too. It's nice to have things disappear sometimes.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Second Bloom*


GageStryker said:


> That's a nice show, Ice Wolf. I'm sometimes wishing I had a nice wood floor to shine some gobos and color washes off. That one takes well, not too shiny and reflective yet still shows some depth. Was that part of the set or just the stage floor in that theatre?
> 
> But then again, there are advantages to matte(ish) black, too. It's nice to have things disappear sometimes.



The deck was built for the show. It is a rake and everything.


----------



## techno89

My name is Scott. I'm 14. Any Opinions are welcome? To light this is had 12 S4's 20 PAR64's, 3 movers, and some scrollers. Also I realize the blue wash is uneven, I have since fixed those cans.


----------



## shiben

The North American Premier of Backborn, by Andras Visky. Directed by Stephanie Sandberg. Scenic Design by David Leugs, Costume Design by Amanda Ytzen, Lighting By Steve Hiben, Sound Design by David Schripsema and Julia Vander Molen. Produced by Calvin Theatre Company, Calvin College, Grand Rapids, MI. Photography by Leighanne Evelyn Sturgis. Lighting by me.

This is my first ever fully realized design for theatre. Play is a very eastern european piece about a Nameless Man who has been released from the concentration camps, and now struggles to believe in life. He is prepared to end his own life, and comes into a ritual space, where the ritual of his life plays out before him. The play climaxes in total darkness (so no photos), and ends with God (or at least a divine being) rushing into the space in a burst of light. It was an incredibly difficult process, and we were changing things up until the show opened (thats pretty much how Eastern European theatre is done, everything is up for change until the show opens). After the photo shoot, we got my 2 favorite lighting moments from the show, which is a bit sad, but there are some great ones in the gallery. 

Rig (at time of shooting) was 19 HUI cyc lights, 33 S4 50º, 3 S4 19º, 11 S4 36º, 3 S4 26º, 7 S4 70º, 24 6" Fresnelite, 4 L&E 6' MR-16 strips, 8 S4 PAR VNSP, 6 3" Fresnels, 4 PAR20s. Color from Apollo and Rosco. Gobos from Apollo and GAM. 

Zenfolio | Leighanne Evelyn Photography | Backborn
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h257268f6
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h21bf217e
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h3a23024e
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h210f382f
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h309ff131
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h247bceaf
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h2cb34e49
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#hca03f99
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h15839ee1
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h9bdcb26
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h58a35af
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h5cd4941
http://www.leighanneevelyn.com/p507608147/h3faac67b#h17bb1117

Full gallery is available for viewing there as well. Feel free to comment/critique (in fact, I would like that).


----------



## Kelite

Very nice collection of photos shiben. Your friend Leighanne spent some time getting this gallery together- props to her! The depth within the scenes is wonderful, and the cast looked as though they appreciated your efforts.

Nice gallery- thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## jonliles

techno89 said:


> My name is Scott. I'm 14. Any Opinions are welcome? To light this is had 12 S4's 20 PAR64's, 3 movers, and some scrollers. Also I realize the blue wash is uneven, I have since fixed those cans.



You're first drop says Peachtree Street. Are you in Atlanta? Kinda odd that London has a street name Peachtree in a production of Oliver! . Been to London several times and never found such street. Good looking set. Good Looking lights. Keep up the good work!


----------



## techno89

no were in new york and thank you


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Tonight's show... Ben Folds... for some reason my camera stopped doing the exposure bracketing mid show.... fun show though, for the first time in my life an audience member came up to me after and told me how amazing my lighting was


----------



## MercyTech

Hey all,
These are some pics from a recent show. I just shot some of the set-ups. I was pretty happy with the combination of projection (which can fight with the lights), and our limited lighting instruments. I also use Modul8 to run the projections. I am really impressed with the control you have over the visuals with this software, as far as combining and multiplying images for the fire and for the marching projection.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## GageStryker

That's a nice looking show, shiben. What did you use to light the back wall with the brown and the floor with the purple? Very nice isolation on your set, floor, and acting areas. And I LOVE your use of gobos, especially the text-like open ones used in the first few photos in the gallery. It's a beautiful production.


----------



## shiben

GageStryker said:


> That's a nice looking show, shiben. What did you use to light the back wall with the brown and the floor with the purple? Very nice isolation on your set, floor, and acting areas. And I LOVE your use of gobos, especially the text-like open ones used in the first few photos in the gallery. It's a beautiful production.



Back wall was a combination: 4 N/C Fresnels from the front, 2 PAR20s in Blue and 20 PAR20s in N/C (footlights, mainly for lighting actors), and then 3 HUIs from the back. The entire set was translucent so that it would glow, and was covered in newsprint held on by brownish stain. The floor being purple is actually a complicated beast. Sometimes, it was the result of N/C and R74 mixing together, occasionally they make purple when the N/C is at low intensity. Other times, it was combinations of Submissive and Dominant Lavender from Apollo. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## zuixro

So we just did "The Full Monty"

We went all out on the sign. Here's some specs:

~900 Individual Lightbulbs
~40 watts each
36,000 watts total
300 amps
21 individual 20 amp circuits
3000+ feet of wire
~2000 wire nuts
"The Full" Weighed about 525lbs
"Monty" Weighed over 900lbs
20 Feet tall
20 Feet wide
Too many man hours to count

Total time on stage? Less than 30 minutes.

"It nearly killed us all, but it was worth it" - Barry Whitfield

The wiring on the back was an electrician's nightmare. It started out neat, but quickly grew into a rat's nest.

Here's a demo video that we made. This is the last time the sign lit up. Immediately after this video, we disassembled it.


----------



## MarshallPope

Wow. Very impressive, zuixro. How many channels did that take? 14?


----------



## zuixro

21, 3 each for "THE", "FULL", and each letter of "MONTY"


----------



## Esoteric

Here is my latest show. One night only Best of Broadway concert.

6 movers, 10 ERS units, 6 LED PARs.

Mike


----------



## jmabray

I don't get to do a lot of actual shows any more. In my job I am more focused on architectural jobs. These are pictures of the building I have been programming lately.


Picasa Web Albums - jmabray - Drop Box


----------



## sdauditorium

One picture from an Eli Mattson concert (America's Got Talent runner up - went to our school and lives in the county) and a sample of Southern Door High School's production of Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.

If anyone wants, I have additional pics from Joseph.


----------



## bishopthomas

These are from a show this past week of a band I work with quite a bit. They are a Beatles tribute act. These pictures are just some quick shots with a point and shoot. I hope to have some better shots in the next few days from my friend who is pretty handy with the DSLR.

www.nomadicpro.net/photos/mahoneyswilliamsport01.jpg
www.nomadicpro.net/photos/mahoneyswilliamsport02.jpg


----------



## Pie4Weebl

video and lighting design from that dance show I did in April:


----------



## edmedmoped

Finally got some official pictures from the show I did in March, The Arsonists.





All copyright Alex Rumford.


----------



## Taffey

*Think about your life Pippin!*

This is the production of Pippin at the high school I work at. The productions are all student run and mostly student designed.


----------



## Tex

Finally, some more Blood Brothers pictures. I love this show!









Um... Please disregard the water stain on the cyc. New one coming...


----------



## Kelite

*Re: Think about your life Pippin!*


Taffey said:


> This is the production of Pippin at the high school I work at. The productions are all student run and mostly student designed.



That is one beautiful stained glass window, Taffey-

*Beautiful!*


----------



## Esoteric

*Re: Think about your life Pippin!*

Here are pics from my latest show. It is Edward Albee's Everything in the Garden. 

The inventory consisted of:
24 Source 4 Jr 50 Deg
9 Altman 65Q 6" Fresnel
3 Altman 360Q 6x9
3 Altman 360Q 6x12
24 ETC Sensor 2.4kW Dimmers
6 Generic 600W Dimmers
7 Generic PAR64 LED
2 Weidamark 252 LED Wash Fixtures
2 Colorblaze 48 Strips
1 Colorblaze 72 Strip

My actor light gels were N/C, R64, and R05. Top Wash in R318.

All pictures courtesy of Bill Elliot Photography.

Mike


----------



## Taffey

*Re: Think about your life Pippin!*


Kelite said:


> That is one beautiful stained glass window, Taffey-
> 
> *Beautiful!*



Thanks, It was made of two Apollo gobos, but I assume you might already know that. Those two got stolen about two days before the show and we had to over night a new set. That was about 150 to 200. Sad day.


----------



## Kelite

*Re: Think about your life Pippin!*


Taffey said:


> Thanks, It was made of two Apollo gobos, but I assume you might already know that. Those two got stolen about two days before the show



Can we assume someone removed them from the ERS after tech was finished? 
(Is this a high school theater, or other?)


----------



## Taffey

*Re: Think about your life Pippin!*


Kelite said:


> Can we assume someone removed them from the ERS after tech was finished?
> (Is this a high school theater, or other?)



No, due to dimmer restrictions we only had one ERS focused to cyc for gobo, we had two sets of gobos for the show. The stain glass window during act one for Morning Glow, and a sun gobo with a flame (?) glass gobo and a gobo rotator to spin (using a rotator) a break up inside the sun. Crazy but awesome.


----------



## benchman

​
first test of the ring lights...


----------



## Kelite

*Re: Think about your life Pippin!*


Taffey said:


> No, due to dimmer restrictions we only had one ERS focused to cyc for gobo, we had two sets of gobos for the show. The stain glass window during act one for Morning Glow, and a sun gobo with a flame (?) glass gobo and a gobo rotator to spin (using a rotator) a break up inside the sun. Crazy but awesome.



So they just..... disappeared. (?)


----------



## Taffey

*Re: Think about your life Pippin!*

Oh sorry, Yes. They were there one night, gone the next.


----------



## zmb

Finally got around to posting these. Let me know what you think.

_It's a Wonderful Life_: ControlBooth - zmb's Album: It's a Wonderful Life

_The Remarkable Incident at Carson Corners_: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/zmb-albums-remarkable-incident-carson-corners.html


----------



## Soxred93

This is from a recent student production of The Last Five Years by Jason Robert Brown. These pictures were taken before the real focus a few weeks later, when the lights were just aimed at the general areas from a bounce-focus.


----------



## DHSLXOP

These pictures are from Les Misérables...I won a cappie for my lighting design of this show.
In addition to our conventionals, we rented:
-A grandMA console
-4 Martin Mac 700 Profile Moving Heads
-2 Martin Mac 700 Wash Moving Heads
-6 Color Scrollers
-2 Hazers
Let me know what you think!

You can see the pics here here


----------



## zmb

DHSLXOP said:


> These pictures are from Les Misérables...I won a cappie for my lighting design of this show.
> In addition to our conventionals, we rented:
> -A grandMA console
> -4 Martin Mac 700 Profile Moving Heads
> -2 Martin Mac 700 Wash Moving Heads
> -6 Color Scrollers
> -2 Hazers
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> You can see the pics here here


 
Nice to see as a high school you could rent (and use) all that stuff. Got anymore pictures?


----------



## blalew

Very nice, and well deserved award. More details please!

What's your conventional setup? More pictures?


----------



## DHSLXOP

I uploaded more pics onto the link above

My theatre has...

Box Booms: 
-2 Near: 
26 deg Source 4 (2 each)
-2 Far: 
Source 4 Zoom (4 each)
26 deg Source 4 (2 each)

Balcony:
26 deg Source 4 (12)

FOH:
10 deg Source 4 (10)
19 deg Source 4 (10)

Overhead:
Strand Fresnels (26)
26 deg Source 4 (10)
Source 4 Zoom 6)
Altman R40 Borderlights (12)

We usually use our Strand Light Palette Live, but for this show, as I said, we were able to rent the grandMA

We were able to rent as much as much as we did for this show, because they really wanted to go all out. We just opened the space at the beginning of the year, and administration wanted the first "big" show to be as good as possible


----------



## Esoteric

Very nice. Most of the professional theaters I work for don't have/can't rent equipment like that.

Mike


----------



## CBR372

These are from an on campus fashion show I did a week back. Two MAC 250 Entours, A Rosco X-24 Effects engine, An unique hazer, and a handful of S4 JZ's.


----------



## bishopthomas

Nice job. I like the down lighting in the first picture.


----------



## shiben

bishopthomas said:


> Nice job. I like the down lighting in the first picture.



Dude I like that bit too!.


----------



## Schniapereli

This is old, but I haven't been on here in a while, and I thought I'd post something. =)

This is a Battle of the Bands held at my high school. I designed the lights and staging, and another student ran lights for the student bands.

We rented the entire sound system and it was run by the owner's crew. Lighting was ran off of an ETC Impression 2 console.


 
 
 
 



A guest band judging the event (Going Second, ambassadors for the Music Makes Music Foundation) played later that night, and I ran lights for that one.


 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


Here's a link to a video of it. Sorry for the bad sound quality. Another student was filming with my little digital camera.

YouTube - Going Second2.AVI


----------



## zmb

Just took these tonight at our final dress rehearsal of _The Nerd_.

Used R04 in four ellipsoidals with the other four as NC.
R316 as backlight from fresnels on the couch and dining table.
R74 and R25 washes from 4 fresnels each which I did use for some color mixing.

Slideshow: http://cid-fc192d0bb2f6977e.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/The%20Nerd?ref=1 (Requires Microsoft Silverlight)
Thumbnails: http://cid-fc192d0bb2f6977e.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/The Nerd

Feedback is appreicated and welcomed.


----------



## len

From a mitzvah last weekend. Rained like crazy for most of the party.


----------



## YesItWillWork

*Jekyll & Hyde - amazing photography*

I was just looking back at photos from our school production of Jekyll & Hyde last year for which I ran sound, and remembered how much I liked the photography. I really think the photographer did an amazing job capturing everything - the whole look of the show with the lighting and set, and the emotion in the acting, 

The photos are at WildLight Photography Home then under stage shows in the left column, and then Jekyll & Hyde. The best ones are probably under dress rehearsals.

I would be interested to hear what anyone else thinks of the photos.


----------



## MarshallPope

jmabray said:


> I don't get to do a lot of actual shows any more. In my job I am more focused on architectural jobs. These are pictures of the building I have been programming lately.
> 
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - jmabray - Drop Box



Sorry to quote so far back, but I finally got a chance tonight to drive by and look at this building. Very cool.
I tried to find it once before, but downtown Dallas starts getting a little sketch after midnight, so I gave up looking.


----------



## theatre4jc

I did this show a few months ago at First Baptist Church Woodstock for Student Life University. It was a show all about creating an ambient environment. To do it I used over 400' of white fabric, 52 LEDs (Chauvet Colordash Pars, Quads, and Coemar Parlights) and 6 Coemar Prospot 250 LXs. Plus a front wash of 36* ETC Source Fours and some extra back lighting from some S4 Pars and Strand Cyc Bays.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I just play tech #4 on this one.


----------



## Roy

*De B ee*

Some images from our previous production "De Beestenbende", based on 'Animal Farm' by George Orwell.







I'll try to put up pictures of our current show.


----------



## illinin09

*Re: De B ee*







See more pics here.


----------



## MarshallPope

*Re: De B ee*



This is the work I did in my church's sanctuary for our 4th of July service. Its not much, but I don't think it's too bad with just a $2.75 budget. 

The blue light in the baptistry is a halogen wash light, that faded between red and blue, with an occasional white. There was another flag hanging over the house, centered between the 4 chandeliers. You can't tell as much in the photo, but there were red pinspots uplighting the columns on wither side of the stage, white spots on either side of the baptistry, and I gelled the backlights and some of the sidelights blue.

I made one large mistake, though. I forgot to double-check how to properly hang a flag vertically, and accidentally hung the flag over the choir backwards. I didn't realize this until about 10 minutes before the service started, leaving myself no time to run up to the catwalk so that I could fix it. :/


----------



## candyfreak

*Re: De B ee*

Wellll.... My high school just did a production of Grease last winter (Which Jim Jacobs' nephew showed up to... somewhat nerve wracking). Couldn't exactly get photos of the show itself because of copyright and licensing issues, However with some snooping I managed to find some photos from rehearsal; bear in mind that there were still some major tweaks to be made at the time and everything was sort of roughly focused.






The space is considerably tiny, it's on the ground floor of an older 2 storey building, and is inconveniently below the school library, so that posed some issues, low ceiling and such, as well as a really shallow stage. About 26 feet deep by 27 feet wide. Stage floor to grid iron is a mere 15 feet.

Specs are as follows:
20-22 S4's 575 watts - 36 degrees
16 6" 500 watt altman fresnels
4 8" 1000 watt Colortran fresnels (er...)
20 500/100 watt Floods (not sure of brand, pretty generic though)
3 700 watt lekolite's
11 3" 500 watt bambino fresnels
1 mirror ball
2 pinspots
96 ETC Sensor dimmers (1 rack)
ETC Express 72/144


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: De B ee*

I finally have some good photos from the tour I am out with this summer!


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: ...share pictures of our shows*

Here's a little show I worked recently, lest anyone think moles are passe.


----------



## Wolf

*Re: De B ee*


Pie4Weebl said:


> I finally have some good photos from the tour I am out with this summer!


 
What company are you with or how did you get this tour if you don't mind me asking. Looks good by the way!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: De B ee*


Wolf said:


> What company are you with or how did you get this tour if you don't mind me asking. Looks good by the way!


I got the tour with a combination of two things:
1. I knew the designer and had a few other contacts with that company
2. I had a useful skill which made it worth while to take me out on the tour


----------



## Wolf

*Re: De B ee*


Pie4Weebl said:


> I got the tour with a combination of two things:
> 1. I knew the designer and had a few other contacts with that company
> 2. I had a useful skill which made it worth while to take me out on the tour


 
Oh okay cool, I just saw you're in Nashville any chance this was Bandit? and +1 for special skills haha, what would that have been on this specific tour?


----------



## edmedmoped

*Re: De B ee*

Watford Palace Theatre's community production of Hello, Mister Capello. Written and produced by and for the theatre.

Full Company Song (Dress rehearsal)


Dress Rehearsal


Confetti Drop Test


Watford Palace Theatre | Hello, Mister Capello


----------



## PadawanGeek

Here are some pics of what my friend and I have been doing as of late:



An here are some crappy iphone pics:









I'm still working on getting this tage set up, it currently has 4 Martin SCXs, 6 cheap led fixtures, 6x 16 pixel led tubes, some pars, and I plan to add in 30 color kinetics iColor Coves if the facilities staff ever decides to not kick me out.



Here are some old pics from the high school stage:


----------



## DHSLXOP

PadawanGeek - what console are you using in those first set of pics?


----------



## derekleffew

PadawanGeek is our resident 14 year-old (well, he used to be 14) Maxxyz operator.


----------



## PadawanGeek

Haha, 15 now 

Anyways, yes its a Maxxyz with a wing and then a maxedia compact for the screens and all of the leds. The second set of pics were ran off a maxxyz pc


----------



## Pie4Weebl

PadawanGeek said:


> Haha, 15 now
> 
> Anyways, yes its a Maxxyz with a wing and then a maxedia compact for the screens and all of the leds. The second set of pics were ran off a maxxyz pc


 
Looks like you are doing really cool stuff, props to you!


----------



## Esoteric

Okay, so here is a design I did for a church with cardboard boxes and LED fixtures.

Mike


----------



## Esoteric

Here are a few from my latest show. It is called Adventures in Mating. It is audience participation choose your own adventure play.

Mike


----------



## edmedmoped

I'm 15 too!

Seriously doubt anyone's interested but I've got a picture of the first night's confetti drop:


There we go


----------



## PadawanGeek

Last night our youth group had to use a different room than usual, so we brought in 6 stagebars, 6 led tubes, and an M1 that we were sent to demo. I'm in love with that console.

Sadly, I couldn't really see the stage because the room we were using has a stage thats only about a foot tall and the tech booth isnt raised at all.





Also, we brought in a grandMA 2 full size for an event we're doing.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Not a real show, but after talking to Soundlight about MA things I decided to give MA 3D a go. After an hour or so of tinkering I produced this:



If anyone knows a better way to do screen grabs than the "simple" screen grab, please let me know.... likewise if it has a good method to record video of sequences internally....


----------



## icewolf08

Well, PTC is back at it again. We are just getting to the end of the run of our first show of the season, _Hamlet_. Here are a few shots:

"Swear!"



The Mousetrap:



Fencing:



The Ghost:



As usual, commets and questions are welcome. If you want to see more just visit the galleries.


----------



## edmedmoped

Digging the floor there, icewolf ^


----------



## icewolf08

edmedmoped said:


> Digging the floor there, icewolf ^


 
Set design by Gary M. English. He is faculty and on the board of trustees at UCONN Department of dramatic arts.


----------



## len

From one of last night's events. Adler Planetarium I couldn't get too many good shots. 

But my night was better than the photographer's. They were shooting pix of the bridal party on a bridge when it started to rain. One of the bridesmaids tried to grab her bag and didn't pick it up correctly. Some lenses rolled out and into the river. At the reception apparently some money was stolen out of her purse.


----------



## natebish

the final shot from last years play. not bad for a budget of $50 and not enough lekos if i do say so myself. this was done with two source four pars and two source four 26's


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I'm pretty proud of this one.

My first design in nashville.
My first all moving light rig.
My first concert where I got to be both the LD and the designer.
First show where I was independent of the lighting vendor.

Today's rehearsal:


----------



## derekleffew

Pie, is this the gig with the Martin M1 console? Tell us what you think of it in this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ething-new-coming-soon-martin-m1-console.html .


----------



## Pie4Weebl

derekleffew said:


> Pie, is this the gig with the Martin M1 console? Tell us what you think of it in this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ething-new-coming-soon-martin-m1-console.html .



After the show I will post my thoughts on the desk in the thread. Expect a post titled "another console not as good as the GrandMA"


----------



## PadawanGeek

We finally got our trusses in the 5th/6th grade room. Here's the set right now:



I didn't have time to hang the LED strips on the trusses vertically, but it should look cooler once thats done. For an all-DJ fixture rig in a room where we can't use haze, I think it turned out pretty well


----------



## shiben

PadawanGeek said:


> We finally got our trusses in the 5th/6th grade room. Here's the set right now:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have time to hang the LED strips on the trusses vertically, but it should look cooler once thats done. For an all-DJ fixture rig in a room where we can't use haze, I think it turned out pretty well


 
How large is your church? THats quite the rig!


----------



## PadawanGeek

shiben said:


> How large is your church? THats quite the rig!


 
Thanks, the church is pretty huge, I'm not sure how many by to give you an idea, we have to have 13 christmas eve services to fit everyone, and each one is packed.

There are only about 400 5th and 6th graders that use this room though.


----------



## shiben

PadawanGeek said:


> There are only about 400 5th and 6th graders that use this room though.


 
Wow. Thats nearly 10 times the average size of a youth group from when I was in High School... And that average was 6-12... Thats actually most likely larger than the vast majority of churches in the country... 

I see why they get a cool rig in their youth group room.


----------



## edmedmoped

Hertfordshire Youth County Theatre's production of Gulliver's Travels.


----------



## 11Johnsonn

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*


drawstuf99 said:


> Ah yes. Funny thing is that is EXACTLY what I was doing and trying to prevent when it deleted everything. It was formatting the disk, saving it, then conked out and started "loading what was on the disk" onto the board (which was nothing) and erased everything. I hate old 6 year old Strand boards.


 
What kind of Strand Board is it? Is it still running a floppy drive? On that topic is there a way to save to cds with strand boards?


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

//SIDENOTE//

11Johnsonn said:


> What kind of Strand Board is it? Is it still running a floppy drive? On that topic is there a way to save to cds with strand boards?


 
Just FYI you quoted a post from 2007. On the 500/300 series desks there is no way to save to CD, all you can do is floppy. On the new Palette line you can save to USB Flash drive, so if you really wanted the show on CD you could plug the flash drive into your computer and burn it.

Why would you want to save to CD? Seems like a very inefficient media compared to flash drives. Aside from that, I don't think that the new consoles support burning natively as it would be almost a cumbersome a process for saving shows as floppys.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

Well, it is that time again. I have another show to share with you, our second show of the season, _Dracula_. This was one big show to work on with massive sets and some fun effects. I even got to get a new fog machine for this one! So here are some photos:

Vrolak mean Vampire:



Lucy Gets bit:



End of Act 1, the staking of Lucy:



Mina Tells her story:



Drac is dead!



If you would like to see more images from the show you can find them over on my website. If you would like to know how we did any of the effects or have any questions or comments, please let me know!


----------



## ledelman

Pie4Weebl said:


> Not a real show, but after talking to Soundlight about MA things I decided to give MA 3D a go. After an hour or so of tinkering I produced this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows a better way to do screen grabs than the "simple" screen grab, please let me know.... likewise if it has a good method to record video of sequences internally....



Their is a program called fraps that allows you to record video and images from both graphic programs (games, google earth, etc) as well as the windows desktop when using vista or windows 7.

Also seeing the images of these amazing designs makes me salivate as I can't wait to get to college and work in a theatre that doesn't have a 12ft tall rig and a bunch of aging fresnels!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

ledelman said:


> Their is a program called fraps that allows you to record video and images from both graphic programs (games, google earth, etc) as well as the windows desktop when using vista or windows 7.
> 
> Also seeing the images of these amazing designs makes me salivate as I can't wait to get to college and work in a theatre that doesn't have a 12ft tall rig and a bunch of aging fresnels!



You know everything you need to make renderings with GrandMA is a free download right? No need to wait until college to start! Download MA ONpc and GrandMA 3D and have at it!


----------



## shiben

ledelman said:


> Also seeing the images of these amazing designs makes me salivate as I can't wait to get to college and work in a theatre that doesn't have a 12ft tall rig and a bunch of aging fresnels!


 
Just wait until you get to college and your first several designs ARE on a grid thats 12' tall, and you have a few aging fresnels and ERSs to use! :-D Actually, Im designing two shows right now, one on a rig that we are buidling out of DJ level junk (= cheap) that takes place in 13 venues across campus, and one that is on one of the most varied rigs I have ever seen (not at my school): ~30 S4s, but apparently some of the Meijer bunch were used to fix ones that had other problems, as only 4 of those actually are solid white or solid black. The majority are mixed and muddled. The rest of the inventory is 15 year old fresnels and what I *think* are 50 year old fresnels or something. Will post pictures of these things, Ship and derek *might* be the only one who could identify them (Im sure someone else could, but the TD told me they were 50 years old, and thus, period for the era the show takes place in, so they can be visible)


----------



## sstolnack

Designed Curtains at my high school last spring, photos here: Sarah Stolnack: Lighting Designer | Highlight: Curtains
and feel free to give feedback, either on designs, or the structure of my portfolio!


----------



## thebeardedweiss

Here are a couple from a production of CABARET.


----------



## techno89

Hey Everyone! 


I'm 14 and my latest show, Pippin, just closed. I would love your opinions on the design of the show.

Thanks,
Scott

Pippin Photos

Please look at the link for all of the pictures but here are a few samples.


----------



## lukejoyner

Tonight is Brisbane's Lord Mayors Christmas carols. I am a spot op for the event. 

This is one from last nights rehearsal. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuixro

Pics from _A Tuna Christmas_, which just closed last Saturday.

We waited until the last night to take pictures, so I didn't get everything I wanted, but I think they turned out well.


The house during Pre Show. It was dessert theatre (Hence all the tables).




Arles and Thurston from the beginning of the show. This is my favorite picture.




Vera and Pearl shooting Blue-Jays. I was pleased with how this look turned out.



More pictures are available on my (somewhat unfinished) website.

I'm looking for feedback on everything (pictures, website, design), so drop me a PM or email if you have any comments.


----------



## PatrickAngle

We finished a three day run of 'White Christmas' this last Sunday.

Infront of show curtain:


The Barn Theatre:


Infront of Pit:


Finale:


----------



## Tex

Here are a few from our recent production of Little Shop of Horrors. All student designed, built and lit.


----------



## icewolf08

Not trying to "one-up" PatrickAngle, but here are photos from our production of of the great holiday musical by the good Jewish boy, _White Christmas_. Who would have thought that doing a Christmas show at Christmas time in Salt Lake City would sell like gangbusters. This was one heck of a show to mount, we have two free linesets between 0 and 40 and it is almost nothing actually fits (most of our linesets are on 6" spacing). On top of that it is like scenery tetris backstage to get all the units on and off. I'll post a few more photos than usual so you can see most of the sets.

WWII Christmas:



"Let Yourself Go"



"Snow"



The Columbia Inn:



Blue Skies:



"I Love a Piano"



The Finale:



As usual, please feel free to leave questions, comments or criticism. If you want to seem more, just click on one of the images or visit the gallery. Enjoy and happy holidays!


----------



## Esoteric

shiben said:


> Just wait until you get to college and your first several designs ARE on a grid thats 12' tall, and you have a few aging fresnels and ERSs to use! :-D Actually, Im designing two shows right now, one on a rig that we are buidling out of DJ level junk (= cheap) that takes place in 13 venues across campus, and one that is on one of the most varied rigs I have ever seen (not at my school): ~30 S4s, but apparently some of the Meijer bunch were used to fix ones that had other problems, as only 4 of those actually are solid white or solid black. The majority are mixed and muddled. The rest of the inventory is 15 year old fresnels and what I *think* are 50 year old fresnels or something. Will post pictures of these things, Ship and derek *might* be the only one who could identify them (Im sure someone else could, but the TD told me they were 50 years old, and thus, period for the era the show takes place in, so they can be visible)


 
My first design in a very large theater department in college was with 6 6" fresnels and 4 axial ERS units and 3 PAR64s on a 2 scene preset. It was August Strienburg's _Julie_.

Of course my last one was a 350+ unit, 50+ moving light grand opera. Now THAT I miss.

Mike


----------



## shiben

Esoteric said:


> My first design in a very large theater department in college was with 6 6" fresnels and 4 axial ERS units and 3 PAR64s on a 2 scene preset. It was August Strienburg's _Julie_.
> 
> Of course my last one was a 350+ unit, 50+ moving light grand opera. Now THAT I miss.
> 
> Mike



I dont know man, I kind of miss the small simple rigs. I think I always miss what I dont have. I lit some excelent concert action with 6 6" fresnels and 4 colors in a footlight trench once, and I think that was my favorite show. played a lot with blue and white (the only two colors this band would allow onstage. F***ing indie bands), but having 2 major angles for each color was enough to make for an interesting show.


----------



## zmb

This is the design I did for _The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe _at my junior high using 8 Altman 4.5Z ellipisoidals and 10 165Q Fresnels.

The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe | Facebook

Thanks to dramatech for helping me out in another thread to get some dimmers fixed for this show.


----------



## bishopthomas

I just did the band Circa Survive at Rutgers University. Not my music by a long shot, but I think the lighting looked pretty good. They brought a pair of Atomic 3000's and mirrors (kind of cheesey if you ask me, but whatever...), the rest of the lighting is mine. 40' truss DS with 5 S4's and 8 LED pars (36 x 3watt tri color), 40' truss US with 3 Elation Platinum Spot 5R's and 2 MAC250's on 24" drop downs. Here are some pictures. Once I figure out how to upload to YouTube I'll post a link to a video.

http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive01.JPG
http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive04.JPG
http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive10.JPG
http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive11.JPG
http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive13.JPG


----------



## 65535

Here's the set we did for Ten Little Indians.

Complete with rotating fireplace.


----------



## BillESC

bishopthomas said:


> I just did the band Circa Survive at Rutgers University. Not my music by a long shot, but I think the lighting looked pretty good. They brought a pair of Atomic 3000's and mirrors (kind of cheesey if you ask me, but whatever...), the rest of the lighting is mine. 40' truss DS with 5 S4's and 8 LED pars (36 x 3watt tri color), 40' truss US with 3 Elation Platinum Spot 5R's and 2 MAC250's on 24" drop downs. Here are some pictures. Once I figure out how to upload to YouTube I'll post a link to a video.
> 
> url]http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive01.JPG[/url]
> http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive04.JPG
> http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive10.JPG
> http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive11.JPG
> http://nomadicpro.net/photos/CircaSurvive13.JPG


 
Were you in the old gym? That's where I did my first gig with Harry Chapin. Worked with him till he died.


----------



## bishopthomas

BillESC said:


> Were you in the old gym? That's where I did my first gig with Harry Chapin. Worked with him till he died.



Which gym, on College Ave? That's where most of our work is, although we work on other campuses as well. This event was in the student center, directly adjacent to the College Ave gym.

Oh, and here's the video. I didn't know the band had an LD until they showed up. I did the programming while he did TM, merch, and stage tech duties and he hit the buttons during the show.
YouTube - Circa Survive at Rutgers University


----------



## xxeximusxx

I had to add more...had more awsome gigs...









Man I love my Job 


Elliot Cantu
Houston Sound & Lights
3506 West TC Jester 
Houston, TX
713-688-3300


----------



## zuixro

Here's pictures from "A Flea in Her Ear."

Nothing really spectacular, but I'm proud of it, and the respondent gave me good remarks.














More pictures are available on my website: Nick Whitworth » 2011 – A Flea in Her Ear


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Lighting photo, just not of a show lol. I've been creeping around with my phone camera and trying to capture cool moments. Here is one from two nights ago:


----------



## matt678

Hi,

Here is a link to some photos of the lighting for a talent show i put on recently:

talent show 2010 pictures by lonercrisp - Photobucket 

(sadly unable to upload photo's taken during the event)

Comments welcome

Thanks Matt


----------



## Franklinscott57

Franklinscott57's Album: David Kane's Experimental Music Concert

David Kane - Experimental music concert.
These were some sent to me by an audience member.

Have much better ones, but can't seem to get them to upload right now...


----------



## raxz

Hey. My first post here.  
1 design from last summer. 
As they could not afford LED screen, I made one of LED bars.  
Controlled by Avolites Expert Titan. I made some LED chases manually, no pixel mapping software used.


----------



## shiben

raxz said:


> Hey. My first post here.
> 1 design from last summer.
> As they could not afford LED screen, I made one of LED bars.
> Controlled by Avolites Expert Titan. I made some LED chases manually, no pixel mapping software used.




Really cool. Only thing I would have done different is change the colors on the MLs but I would imagine that thats just the victim of seeing this short little bit.


----------



## bishopthomas

Hey, Raxz, welcome to Control Booth! Looks good. I've done similar using LED strips and no pixel mapping. Takes forever to program but can look great (as you have proven).


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

Finally got some shots up on my website. This was a Senior Thesis show at school, Still Life with Iris. 
Directed by Maggie Bridges. 

Carnegie Mellon University Presents Still Life With Iris


----------



## raxz

Thank you guys. Glad you like it. 
Some more raves from me. 

Winterjam 2010



Summerjam 2009


----------



## bishopthomas

Nice job again, Raxz. I would love to get into this type of work, however I think I live on the wrong side of the pond for that.


----------



## raxz

I like my job too, but i hope I can make something like Ultra music Festival or some other very big event. At least I'm already moving this way... 
This summer making some 2-day festivals in Finland on 16x12m stages and looking for some more.


----------



## icewolf08

ScaredOfHeightsLD said:


> Finally got some shots up on my website. This was a Senior Thesis show at school, Still Life with Iris.
> Directed by Maggie Bridges.
> 
> Carnegie Mellon University Presents Still Life With Iris


 
Looking pretty good Berger!


----------



## TimG

Raxz, did you use LED Battons at te back of the stage? also i wish our college had the budget to get those amount of lights in, then the fun would start  haha


----------



## raxz

I was using American DJ Mega LED BAR. 
They were quite cheap to rent. About 2€ or $3. 
But their price was about $300 back then.


----------



## bishopthomas

I used the ADJ Mega Pixels for that same effect, although on a smaller scale (http://nomadicpro.net/Nomadic_Productions/Media_files/mahoneyswilliamsport02_1.jpg). I had 14 of them at one point, but I decided to get rid of them and go all tri color LED. I still have 2, though. They clamp on to speaker stands very well for some cheap and quick small stage lighting (http://nomadicpro.net/Nomadic_Productions/Media_files/seaside_1.jpg).


----------



## raxz

I hope I can soon post pictures or video or my new lightshow. 
I'm planning costumes for dancers. I take RGB LED strips and RGB LED diodes and build a circuit for them and control all costumes together via radio link. 
I hope this project goes great...


----------



## shiben

raxz said:


> I hope I can soon post pictures or video or my new lightshow.
> I'm planning costumes for dancers. I take RGB LED strips and RGB LED diodes and build a circuit for them and control all costumes together via radio link.
> I hope this project goes great...


 
Check out what Blue Man Group did on the NAT with Live Wire type stuff, or see here: Livewire! The world's most flexible light! for some options that run on batteries.


----------



## raxz

It's like electroluminescent wire. You need high voltage to turn it on. 
It's cool but I don't know where I can get it for affordable price.


----------



## techno89

Hey CB'ers,

Scott here, your resident 15 year old LD. I just closed some shows in the past few months and I would love everyone's opinion!

Here are the links: 

"6" Photos
RENT Photos

Here are some samples: 
RENT: 



6:


----------



## emac

I just got finished with a show my self.....

Here is a video of strike filmed using my stage view camera. (I forgot to do one of the set build)

YouTube - Out at Sea Strike

For this show I built the whole theater inside of a classroom at school (we do not have a theater). 

Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Esoteric

Hey Raxz, we go to WinterJam every year. Would you mind if I came by and said hi?

Here is an install we just got through with.

Mike


----------



## Meberle

techno89 said:


> Hey CB'ers,
> 
> Scott here, your resident 15 year old LD. I just closed some shows in the past few months and I would love everyone's opinion!
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> "6" Photos
> RENT Photos
> 
> Here are some samples:
> RENT:
> 
> 
> 
> 6:



From what I can see from your pictures you did a pretty good job. 

Here is some feedback. 
As an up and coming designer there are a few things to keep in mind when designing a show. Every style of show requires a different approach. Strictly in my opinion when it comes to designing theater the first and for most is creating an environment which flows with the show and in which the actors can be seen. Some of your photos have really cool effects happening but we struggle to see the actors faces.

Another thing to keep in mind is choosing a theme or a concept. At lot of times you will see different lighting effects that are used because they look cool but do not hold any real relevance to the show. As a designer it is up to you to find a central idea to base you design around. From what I can tell from you photos you were responding to the individual moments within the show rather than responding to the show as a whole.

As a side note I noticed that near the end of the play you had to work with a white set. White can be incredibly hard to design around, but from what I can see you worked well with it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bishopthomas

I'm on a gig now, a 32 hour dance marathon at Rutgers University in New Jersey. Yesterday (Friday) was the setup, today and tomorrow the event, and we load out at 6:00 PM tomorrow (Sunday) evening. Here is a picture of the setup. I'll post some action shots later... It's 7 S4's plus one for a gobo, 4 Elation Platinum Spot 5R's, 2 MAC250's, and 8 Longman Parco3 LED Par fixtures. I'll post a couple of pictures here, but I think I'll start a thread if anyone is interested in this literal "marathon" gig.

http://nomadicpro.net/photos/DM11Setup01.JPG


----------



## icewolf08

Meberle said:


> From what I can see from your pictures you did a pretty good job.
> 
> Here is some feedback.
> As an up and coming designer there are a few things to keep in mind when designing a show. Every style of show requires a different approach. Strictly in my opinion when it comes to designing theater the first and for most is creating an environment which flows with the show and in which the actors can be seen. Some of your photos have really cool effects happening but we struggle to see the actors faces.


 
as a professional show photographer, I wouldn't be so quick to say that it is hard to see faces. The camera only sees a fraction of the dynamic range of the human eye, making the difference between highlights and shadows much narrower. It is entirely possible that the show looked fine in person, but didn't photograph well. It is very hard to get a good balanced shot.

This of course is not to say that you need to be mindful of face light as a designer, but photos don't always tell the whole story.


----------



## Meberle

icewolf08 said:


> as a professional show photographer, I wouldn't be so quick to say that it is hard to see faces. The camera only sees a fraction of the dynamic range of the human eye, making the difference between highlights and shadows much narrower. It is entirely possible that the show looked fine in person, but didn't photograph well. It is very hard to get a good balanced shot.
> 
> This of course is not to say that you need to be mindful of face light as a designer, but photos don't always tell the whole story.


 
I completely agree. I should have prefaced my statement with "From what I can discern form your photos." 

As an up and coming designer myself I have to express a certain frustration with the inability to capture the full extent of my designs on camera. Its not to say that the technology doesn't exist, its just working with a college budget. Any suggestions?


----------



## icewolf08

Meberle said:


> I completely agree. I should have prefaced my statement with "From what I can discern form your photos."
> 
> As an up and coming designer myself I have to express a certain frustration with the inability to capture the full extent of my designs on camera. Its not to say that the technology doesn't exist, its just working with a college budget. Any suggestions?



I wrote a big article on the topic that can be found here. The big things are: if you can afford it, a full frame (24x36 aspect ratio) camera, and good fast glass. however these things alone won't capture the image. There is nothing you can do to increase the dynamic range the camera can see. You could shoot HDR images, but that is time consuming and would require the actors to hold perfectly still for the time it takes to shoot a 5-7 frame bracketing sequence. Then of course you have to deal with the compositing process, probably more hsaale than it is worth.

Since HDR is probably not a realistic option, the biggest thing is to make sure that you shoot in RAW mode. The RAW file format will give you the most flexibility when you get back to your computer. Shoot at the lowest ISO you can (and still have a usable shutter speed and f-stop) to minimize the amount of noise in the image. Expose for the faces. Use spot metering mode and set the spot on the actor's face. Let other things go dark or light. If this blows out too much of the rest of the fame you can dial in some negative exposure compensation. Then in your computer you can pull back some of the shadows. It is easier to pull back information from the shadows than from blown highlights.

Hope that is somewhat helpful.


----------



## techno89

Yeah I understand what you guys are saying and I appreciate the feedback. I believe I shot those with a Nikon D200 with a wide angle lens which definitely slowed my shutter speed and made some shots harder to ascertain.


----------



## jglodeklights

Well, here goes for me, couple of my favorite looks I've created.


Dreaming of Diamonds

A Doll's House

Sonso, Simians and Pierrot

More can be found at my google site


----------



## shiben

Hamlet | Facebook


----------



## CharlieMount

A trailer I made for a production of "Gaslight" I produced and directed at Theatre West in Los Angeles a couple of years ago. Sets by Jeff Rack. Lights by Yancey Dunham. Costuming by Valentino's. I did the sound.

I told my set designer that I wanted the color scheme to resemble dried bodily fluids. Dried blood red, mucus green, pee stain yellow, etc. I wanted the lighting completely stylized, to enhance that we were thoroughly embracing the play's homage to Victorian melodrama. 

We tried to eschew right angles, and played with masking walls set far back from the doorway spaces, to give the impression the house was huge and full of hidden recesses. 

Onstage is Corinne Shor playing Bela, who now plays "The Matron" on NBC's "The Event". Playing Nancy the maid is Emily Bridges, Beau Bridges' daughter. They were both excellent. I dressed Emily as saucily as possible, and wanted Corinne to look fragile, like a doily.


----------



## zmb

_Get Smart, _presented by Timbercrest Theatre Company (my former junior high school)
Get Smart | Facebook

R3316 (1/4 Plus Green) was a very good, boring, flourescent-like color that was used for the bus stop and control scenes.
It took three computers in a cramped booth to run this show: one new MacBook running iTunes for sound, an older MacBook running VLC for the TV's in CONTROL, and one Windows XP controlling the lights above the TV's.


----------



## mjump

YouTube - Mephistopheles - Act II Scene 2 The Witches' Sabbath Part 1

Dress rehearsal for the opera. It's fun when you can send the singers to hell.


----------



## GageStryker

sstolnack said:


> Designed Curtains at my high school last spring, photos here: Sarah Stolnack: Lighting Designer | Highlight: Curtains
> and feel free to give feedback, either on designs, or the structure of my portfolio!


 
That a beautiful lighting design, Sarah. My best piece of advice is to make friends with a good photographer - there's nothing shabby about the quality of your work, but it doesn't play well in those photos.


----------



## noahf

I am an up and coming 16 year old LD

These pictures are from a dance show i recently designed:

http://www.controlbooth.com/members...-picture4960-dance-world-matinee-img-8871.jpg

http://www.controlbooth.com/members...icture4959-dance-world-fri-night-img-9372.jpg

http://www.controlbooth.com/members...icture4958-dance-world-fri-night-img-9428.jpg

http://www.controlbooth.com/members...icture4956-dance-world-fri-night-img-9436.jpg

Feedback/tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## crgranner

A few of my favorite shows. AKA the few pictures easily accessible on my computer.


And Then There Were None-The director wanted a "sepia, film noir" feel to his show. I also built a lot of the set. 

Born Yesterday. -Simple, but one of my favorite shows and will always have a special place with me. Built a majority of the set. 

The Miser- Challange here was that this set had to depict over 20 locations. But lots of specials and gobos combined with mirrors and ETC revolutions helped do the trick. The windows changed a diffrent color to help the audience to determin each location.

The Miser and And Then There Were None were both nominated for for KCACTF awards in the Lighitng Design catagory. ATTWN also receive the National Barbizon for Theatrical Design Excellence nomination.


Rock and Roll Heaven 2-Fun Rock Concert highlight. At Centre Stage in Greenville SC, it 
is their biggest show of all time. It had a 5+ week completely sold out run.


----------



## mrtrudeau23

I don't know that I ever responded to this post, but here is my site with photos of most of my college work. Theatrical Lighting and Sound Designs

The YouTube link at the top is to videos of a few dance pieces I've done at our university.

Check it all out. Let me know what you think!!
Thanks!


----------



## natebish

these are from a concert that i LDed at a local theatre. started off coming in thinking that i would just re-use most of the plot from the last show that was in... ended up pulling everything but the most basic of areas and then hanging every light in the theatre (200 plus) including five S4 juniors and a par 64 on either side shooting across the cyc with breakups and colors (as seen in pictures one and three) this was a dance show/rock concert. 

thoughts, critiques?


----------



## Esoteric

Here is a recent small fundraiser show of mine.

Youth Fundraiser at FBC Sunnyvale. 8x20 screen with 2 Dukane 8103H Projectors. Chauvet Rain64 LED PARs, Coemar ProWash 250LX, HES Technobeams. Video feed from ProPresenter on a desktop PC, lighting control on Chamsys MagicQ PC.


----------



## KGDJ

Photos from a recent prom. We don't usually get the big prom parties where I am, so this was a new one for me. Gear list:

- 6 MAC 500's (one had a colour wheel issue, couldn't fix on site)
- 16 COLORado I Tours
- Rosco Hazemaker
- Maxxyz board

I supplied all the sound gear too, but that's for another forum


----------



## BillESC

Hired to hang Chinese Lanterns in a tent for a wedding.

Pic during load in.




Before the party.


----------



## EBB

Aren't chinese fixtures frowned upon?


----------



## shiben

EBB said:


> Aren't chinese fixtures frowned upon?


 
Its ok. These came from the same factory as a major manufacturer's products.


----------



## DuckJordan

Opening Night tonight (ish its a parent show but still considered a full show)
View attachment 5191
Excuse the lack of costume on the girl on the far right.View attachment 5192
View attachment 5193


Pictures were actually taken the night before but hey, its the same look.


----------



## chausman

Was that the show where your director wanted to use the cyc as a main?


----------



## DuckJordan

chausman said:


> Was that the show where your director wanted to use the cyc as a main?


 

Why yes yes it was , I'll get a photo tomorrow of what he is actually using.


----------



## shiben

Nice work, Duck. Was the color on the cyc in picture one intentional, or an unfortunate effect of distance from Cyc to batten? Overall, it looks really nice.


----------



## chausman

shiben said:


> Nice work, Duck. Was the color on the cyc in picture one intentional, or an unfortunate effect of distance from Cyc to batten? Overall, it looks really nice.


 
I think it looks cool either way! It does look like the scene was taking place in the evening, with the sun setting. Or, if your in a more imaginative mood, they could be in northern Idaho, and its an Aurora Borealis! (does anyone else think that Aurora Borealis spelling is overly complicated?)


----------



## icewolf08

Well, here it is folks, the eight and final show of our season at PTC: "RENT." it has been a fun one to work on, though I think that many of us are now ready for some time off! (the beauty of working on a University campus is having the summer off!). I am guessing that most of you know the show, so I shouldn't need to do much in the way of introducing it. As always, you can find more photos and all of the cast and production staff information over on my website in the gallery for the show. Without any further ado, "RENT"



"The power blows!"



"With a bonus if I promise to trim her tree..."



"to you and you and you, you and you!



"I was a boy scout once, and a brownie..."



Halloween

As always, questions and comments are more than welcome. There are lots more photos over on my site if you want to see more of the show. Enjoy!


----------



## derekleffew

DuckJordan said:


> ...Excuse the lack of costume on the girl on the far right. ...


Just an FYI: you might want to rephrase that, as it tends to lead to disappointment once one actually clicks through to the thumbnail.


----------



## DuckJordan

A lot of the effects are caused by the old Colortran units not being the most efficient ever. That was mostly color mixing though.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## crgranner

IceWolf. What colors did you use coming from the FOH for the front wash. I see you used mostly Spots, but was wondering what you used for a general wash.


DuckJordan said:


> A lot of the effects are caused by the old Colortran units not being the most efficient ever. That was mostly color mixing though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pie4Weebl

A small milestone for me. Last night I got to light my first concert in NYC!


----------



## bishopthomas

Congratulations, Victor! Glad to see you're already getting work. Where is that?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

bishopthomas said:


> Congratulations, Victor! Glad to see you're already getting work. Where is that?


 
Le Poisson Rouge. They hired me to LD nightclub events, but are shifting me over to concerts.


----------



## icewolf08

crgranner said:


> IceWolf. What colors did you use coming from the FOH for the front wash. I see you used mostly Spots, but was wondering what you used for a general wash.


 
Define front wash? The plain front light system was all NC+R132. Most of the color was pushed from front angles in the box booms and then top and sides.


----------



## PadawanGeek

I've been really swamped with work lately (never a bad thing), but here's some pics from our kids camp the last couple weeks.

42'x16' Projector screen
6x Mac 550
8x Mac 250 Wash
8x Mac 250 Beam
6x Stagebar 54s
1x Jands Vista T2
1x Jands Vista S3
1x Martin Maxedia Compact










I'm doing another camp this week with some mac 101s, pics to come.


----------



## MarshallPope

I'm in love with those lyric graphics for Rise and Sing! (risen & reigning) Apart from that, the whole thing looks great.


----------



## chausman

We need something like that in our area...or at least a venue that can handle an event like that.


----------



## shiben

PadawanGeek said:


> I've been really swamped with work lately (never a bad thing), but here's some pics from our kids camp the last couple weeks.
> 
> 42'x16' Projector screen
> 6x Mac 550
> 8x Mac 250 Wash
> 8x Mac 250 Beam
> 6x Stagebar 54s
> 1x Jands Vista T2
> 1x Jands Vista S3
> 1x Martin Maxedia Compact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing another camp this week with some mac 101s, pics to come.


 
While it looks epic and Im really impressed, the tiny and near dead black knight from MP&HG religious bit in me says holy crap really!?! Of course, its also the bit that thinks monasterys are fun to visit and that middle ages cathedrals are some of the best worship spaces ever created... However, thats not a commentary on the quality of work in the slightest, more a question for the producers I guess. However, I think part of that is: When I was a kid we have the overhead and a transparency with the words and you were happy you didnt need a book! Powerpoint was a big deal when you started using that to present the lyrics in youth group, you had a kick-butt youth group! Oh how things have changed...


----------



## Paulfeb282

Hey, 

here is a selection of my lighting designs....

PentaProd's deviantART Gallery

C&C welcomed!

Paul


----------



## josh88

apologies in advance for a long post, I've been meaning to do this for awhile

Jump/Cut, pretty standard lighting, also with a rear projection and two projectors firing onto the walls of the house, each feeding from a different on stage camera




end of show

Burning Patience, a show about Pablo Neruda and poetry/politics

preshow



The Winters Tale





revealing of the statue of hermoine

All of these were done in a tiny space, Winter's tale had over 120 fixtures and we were stressed to the max of our dimmer capacity, a couple more lights and we were going to run a snake up to our larger theatre a floor up to run off the dimmers there, but since we were already out of space we decided against that idea.


----------



## zmb

shiben said:


> While it looks epic and Im really impressed, the tiny and near dead black knight from MP&HG religious bit in me says holy crap really!?! Of course, its also the bit that thinks monasterys are fun to visit and that middle ages cathedrals are some of the best worship spaces ever created... However, thats not a commentary on the quality of work in the slightest, more a question for the producers I guess. However, I think part of that is: When I was a kid we have the overhead and a transparency with the words and you were happy you didnt need a book! Powerpoint was a big deal when you started using that to present the lyrics in youth group, you had a kick-butt youth group! Oh how things have changed...


 
Don't worry, my church is turn on the wall switches for the recessed cans and turn on the sound board to mix two mics that get used one at a time.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Rap show I lit last night:
[video]http://www.livestream.com/youngjeezy[/video]


----------



## ProgrammerInTraining

not a picture but a video of a shoot I did in june


----------



## Pie4Weebl

that's a cool video, did you do the programming for it?


----------



## ProgrammerInTraining

Pie4Weebl said:


> that's a cool video, did you do the programming for it?


 
no, I just set up the lights


----------



## ProgrammerInTraining

most recent project I'm working on


----------



## ProgrammerInTraining

15 vl3k spot, 25 vl3500 washes, 16 vl6, 50 vl5, 11 bad boys and 250 versa tubes.


----------



## bishopthomas

ProgrammerInTraining said:


> 15 vl3k spot, 25 vl3500 washes, 16 vl6, 50 vl5, 11 bad boys and 250 versa tubes.


 
TURN IT ON!!


----------



## tjrobb

bishopthomas said:


> TURN IT ON!!


 
...And yes, it makes toast as well...


----------



## shiben

bishopthomas said:


> TURN IT ON!!


 
Seriously. Can I come and play, maybe with an MA or something?


----------



## chausman

shiben said:


> Seriously. Can I come and play, maybe with an MA or something?


 
How about me?


---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EBB

I never take pictures. But here's one of the very few. Pre-show house look. 

12 Mac 250 Entour
10 Mac 250 Wash
2 Martin Atomics
10 ColorKinetic ColorBlast
12 Par 64
Controlled off a High End Road Hog.


----------



## bishopthomas

I was scheduled to do a Minus the Bear show a couple of years ago. I was driving through VA when I got snowed in by over 3 feet of snow. This was the blizzard that took out DC's power for several days and made a mess of the entire mid east coast. I heard it was a good show, though...


----------



## Esoteric

shiben said:


> While it looks epic and Im really impressed, the tiny and near dead black knight from MP&HG religious bit in me says holy crap really!?! Of course, its also the bit that thinks monasterys are fun to visit and that middle ages cathedrals are some of the best worship spaces ever created... However, thats not a commentary on the quality of work in the slightest, more a question for the producers I guess. However, I think part of that is: When I was a kid we have the overhead and a transparency with the words and you were happy you didnt need a book! Powerpoint was a big deal when you started using that to present the lyrics in youth group, you had a kick-butt youth group! Oh how things have changed...



Yeah, we do about 60% of our business doing and installing rigs light that for churches these days.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Last night:


----------



## Saint

Quick shot from a youth conference I did.


----------



## Saint

NYE Wedding I lit in Boston! All Wireless LED Fixtures.


----------



## josh88

wow, yeah that's just gorgeous.


----------



## zmb

Pictures from a musical revue: The 6th Annual Broadway Musical Revue | Facebook


----------



## schwei22

*Here are a few of my past shows. Nothing too recent but in the last four years.

Antigone* 1-5x7
*The Life* life1
*Grapes of Wrath* grapes1
*Annual Dance Concert* dance1
*Hair* HAIR1
*The Children's Hour* 5x7childens5
*The Mikado* DSC05811
*12th Night* DSC07055


----------



## Esoteric

Here are some pics from a small CD Release Concert I did this weekend.


----------



## gumboot

First is a pic of the desk setup we had during West Side Story. It's the best we could do with our limited facilities. Lighting console in foreground. We had to cut a hole in the stage wall for out balcony. It's hidden behind the Dux Honours Board. xD We also had a guy in a Wheelchair playing Shrank; he did an awesome job!

http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/vicsta/100_1500.jpg

These next ones are shots from the show itself.

Tony and Riff: http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/vicsta/West Side Story 2011/IMG_1366.jpg
Dying Tony: http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/vicsta/West Side Story 2011/IMG_1488.jpg
Balcony Scene: http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/vicsta/West Side Story 2011/IMG_1269.jpg
Here Come The Jets: http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/vicsta/West Side Story 2011/IMG_1214.jpg
'Cool' Dance: http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/vicsta/West Side Story 2011/IMG_1318.jpg


----------



## alyx92

Here's a few pics from one of my more recent shows that I LD'd, EVITA:



^_A New Argentina_


^_Buenos Ares_


^_Rainbow Tour_


^_More Rainbow Tour_


^_And the Money Kept Rollin' In_


^_More Money_


----------



## willbb123

Been really busy this summer, here are some pics of some of the shows I've done with our big roof. 

Dance show outside of a local theater. ~120k Pars. Upstage truss of ACL's that needed to fly in and out during the show, which made cabling interesting. Rained both days of loadin, but cleared up for a great show. 


Hancher &amp; Hubbard Street Dance by wbrownLD, on Flickr

Local Orchestra played outside. ~120k of diffused white light. 


&quot;Brucemorchestra&quot; by wbrownLD, on Flickr

More pics on my Flickr account, and more to come soon. Questions/Comments welcome


----------



## JCarroll

Grand opening at Sacramentos new Terminal B.


And although this was a while back, 9/11 Country in the Park


And even farther back, Ekin Chang concert.


----------



## Amishplumber

*Rocky Horror Show at Turtle Lane Playhouse*

Rocky Horror Show at Turtle Lane Playhouse in Newton, MA.

Opens this Saturday. Really proud of this one! Come see it if you're in the area! Runs for all of October.

Pictures: Rocky Horror Show - Turtle Lane Playhouse - Imgur

Feedback is much appreciated as well!


----------



## BillESC

*Re: Rocky Horror Show at Turtle Lane Playhouse*

Local Boy's and Girl's Club black box theatre. Stagelighting is entirely RGBAW LED fixtures.


----------



## zmb

*Re: Rocky Horror Show at Turtle Lane Playhouse*


BillESC said:


> Local Boy's and Girl's Club black box theatre. Stagelighting is entirely RGBAW LED fixtures.


 
Fixtures used and power consumption?


----------



## BillESC

*Re: Rocky Horror Show at Turtle Lane Playhouse*

TyLED-136RGBAW is the fixture. 36 - one watt diodes featuring RGBAW color mixing. Approximate draw of 40w.


----------



## icewolf08

*Show Photos*

We closed the first show of our seasons last week. The season opener was "Next to Normal." We were one of (i believe) 4-5 regional theatres that got first round rights to the show. It was, quite possibly, the best musical I have ever seen. We had an amazing cast whose voices I enjoyed much more than the original cast recording, and I heard many people who had seen the show on Broadway say that ours was better.

In any case, if this show is playing near you, I would definitely recommend that you go see it!

Here are some photos:



Another Day



Birthday



Rockstar Doctor



Didn't I see this movie



Wish I were here

As usual, I am happpy to answer questions about the show and the photos. If you want to see more, you can just lick on any of the images above to be take to the gallery.

Comments, questions, criticism is always welcome.


----------



## shiben

*Re: Show Photos*


icewolf08 said:


> We closed the first show of our seasons last week. The season opener was "Next to Normal." We were one of (i believe) 4-5 regional theatres that got first round rights to the show. It was, quite possibly, the best musical I have ever seen. We had an amazing cast whose voices I enjoyed much more than the original cast recording, and I heard many people who had seen the show on Broadway say that ours was better.
> 
> In any case, if this show is playing near you, I would definitely recommend that you go see it!
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Day
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstar Doctor
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I see this movie
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I were here
> 
> As usual, I am happpy to answer questions about the show and the photos. If you want to see more, you can just lick on any of the images above to be take to the gallery.
> 
> Comments, questions, criticism is always welcome.


 
Nice work, as usual! I feel like PTC has this style of lighting, set and costuming that when i see pictures, it all feels like all the shows belongs together, yet are distinct in their own right... Perhaps having the same/similar designers time and time again helps... I wish I had money to head out to Salt Lake City to see them! Also, really interesting use of projection. Looks like it was done properly in this case!


----------



## rochem

*Re: Show Photos*


icewolf08 said:


> If you want to see more, you can just lick on any of the images above to be take to the gallery.


 
I can't get it to work for me..... weird... 


On a serious note though, this looks fantastic. I was fortunate to have seen both the original bway and the 1st national tour productions, and I agree that it's a fantastic show. I really wish I was able to make it out to SLC to see this.


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: Show Photos*


shiben said:


> Nice work, as usual! I feel like PTC has this style of lighting, set and costuming that when i see pictures, it all feels like all the shows belongs together, yet are distinct in their own right... Perhaps having the same/similar designers time and time again helps... I wish I had money to head out to Salt Lake City to see them! Also, really interesting use of projection. Looks like it was done properly in this case!


 
We do see many of the same designers from season to season, the lighting for this show was designed by Michael Gilliam. Also, there were no projections in the show. The drop is painted and there is a cyc that flew in front of it. All the drops you see in any of our shows are painted in-house, and after they are used they go into rental inventory. If you look at some of the photos back in the gallery, you might see some of the travelling scrim panels, which were also painted in-house.


rochem said:


> I can't get it to work for me..... weird...


 
I think you have to double-lick


----------



## shiben

*Re: Show Photos*


icewolf08 said:


> We do see many of the same designers from season to season, the lighting for this show was designed by Michael Gilliam. Also, there were no projections in the show. The drop is painted and there is a cyc that flew in front of it. All the drops you see in any of our shows are painted in-house, and after they are used they go into rental inventory. If you look at some of the photos back in the gallery, you might see some of the travelling scrim panels, which were also painted in-house.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have to double-lick


 
Well that makes it even cooler. I figured with the interesting color work and the nice clouds, combined with not having it in the last shot it seemed projected. Very nice.


----------



## Franklinscott57

*"The Wild Duck" Show Photos*

Here are some photos of the last Theatre Production I designed for. It was Ibsen's "Vildanden: The Wild Duck" performed by The Compassion Theatre Company, at Shetler Studios, NY. Gearing up for "Little Shop of Horrors" next month. So, I guess I'll have pictures of that one as well.


----------



## ambrosialx

So here are some pictures from 2 runs of the same piece...it is about Integrated Multi-Trophic Aquaculture....it's a dance piece

http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...0f4acc69c57b8e6c1e9c27f0b93a9e6a0ea08196g.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...fa1dd4f79ab8e6653e993ec2e2b38981f0967fa6g.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...18f25a94eb8447f35871d904597a43d562293f06g.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...390969d5a2f06445d402a7a9819ae0b09b5fdd06g.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...8672995ad551f2c46830961344389f2f15b77af6g.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...14e9decf18636837485ed7394cac7bbec2260266g.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...12537ad883b6f954d84854093d15d8d27c08aa56g.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php...b20436f073e3994d5f2868fd5298d4508b89e286g.jpg

I also did an O/W breakup gobo as a front for when the salmon flitted in and out of the light filtering through the water but didn't get a picture of it 

Also everyones pictures are great! it amazing to see them!


----------



## jstroming

Looks good Scotty!!!


----------



## Tex

Here's a pic of the jukebox we're building for Grease. I should probably wait until it's finished but it's turning out so nice I'm posting a pic mid-construction.


----------



## zmb

Tex said:


> Here's a pic of the jukebox we're building for Grease. I should probably wait until it's finished but it's turning out so nice I'm posting a pic mid-construction.View attachment 5701


 What's the light source and can each section be individually controlled?


----------



## Tex

zmb said:


> What's the light source and can each section be individually controlled?


 
The stairs each use an Elation DLED RGBAW strip. The jukebox is 8 individually controlled segments, each using an Elation TriLED 64 B.


----------



## katieeelauren

hey everyone..
i don't have any show pictures to share, but i do have a video of my lighting design final cueing project from last semester...
Lighting design final cueing project - YouTube

please take a look and let me know what you think!
thanks!


----------



## Franklinscott57

jstroming said:


> Looks good Scotty!!!


 

Thanks Jeff. I just wrapped up a dance benefit for members of The Lion King's tour. I'll have pictures of that as soon as I can locate the photographer we had...


----------



## Franklinscott57

*Re: Show Photos*




Hey Alex, love the design at the top of your backdrop. Are those houses a painted drop or displayed with some form of projection?


----------



## icewolf08

The drop is painted, as mentioned earlier in the thread. While we often do projections, any drop that appears in our shows are painted in house. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.762241,-111.851477


----------



## Esoteric

Here you go guys.

More Fun Than Bowling. My first attempt at doing a show with no upstage direct front light.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I got to light one of my favorite bands this week which was an absolute blast! Hopefully someday I'll find a pic or two for the giant rig I programmed in China, but even with this simpler rig, I had an f'n blast!



Strobes! Strobes! Strobes!


----------



## RFazz15

This is a show that I'm working on as a student LD that runs this weekend. And apparently adding the student before LD implies that I'm still only assistant to our crew adviser :/ But anyway, the show is called "Voices From the High School," and it's basically a series of skits that each represent a different issue teens face. I'm in the cast though, so I wasn't really able to get any good pictures during our rehearsal. Sorry about that!

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...509780090_1170268858_32227314_200940969_n.jpg

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...09660087_1170268858_32227312_1504861405_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...8499379830_1170268858_32227300_60154920_n.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...99459832_1170268858_32227302_1774474106_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...499499833_1170268858_32227303_403360363_n.jpg


----------



## CBR372

Just finished adding more stuff to my website : Andrew Carter-Lighting Designer

Feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## josh88

Just starting the performances of Seussical at the high school, these are from the preview performance, still have a couple of things to fix, but for designing the lights and set and all the other stuff I had to do I'm pretty pleased with it as a whole.


----------



## icewolf08

Well, it is that time again. Another show to share with you all. We just finished our run of _The Tempset_. The lights were designed by M.L. Geiger and the scenery by Gary M. English. It was another fun show to work on, though I am glad it is over. Lots of fun little things in this show.

Here is a wide shot during the top of show/storm sequence:



Prospero and Ariel:



Stephano, Trinculo, Caliban:



"You are three men of sin..."



"A most majestic vision"



Final tableau:



As usual, questions, comments and critique are welcome. If you want to see more, just click on any of the photos above to be taken to the gallery.


----------



## chausman

icewolf08 said:


> Final tableau:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, questions, comments and critique are welcome. If you want to see more, just click on any of the photos above to be taken to the gallery.


 
This one looks a lot like my desktop wallpaper!

Very cool in my opinion!


----------



## gregeye

josh88 said:


> Just starting the performances of Seussical at the high school, these are from the preview performance, still have a couple of things to fix, but for designing the lights and set and all the other stuff I had to do I'm pretty pleased with it as a whole.


 
Hey Loved the Set! Great job on your first show there. Great meeting you.


----------



## Rdonham

The Phantom Of The Opera, Kickapoo High School

I did the lighting and SFX. You see stars in the back of the second image, i used 3 LCD projectors and a mac with a triple head 2 go to make a edge blended 26' screen. It went great, 4 sell out shows.


----------



## jmabray

I don't get to do much, if any, production work but occasionally I get featured in the paper....

LED system to put downtown Fort Worth in a new light | Business | Dallas Business, Texas...


----------



## Tex

jmabray said:


> I don't get to do much, if any, production work but occasionally I get featured in the paper....
> 
> LED system to put downtown Fort Worth in a new light | Business | Dallas Business, Texas...


 Cool! I'll have to go downtown on Friday to see the turn on.


----------



## jmabray

So how did they look? I wasn't able to go Friday, and although I have seen them - it's always good to get another's perspective.


----------



## Kvist

Hi Guys. 

Since this is my first post, I think I'd rather show odd some pictures of my recent work. Just to get to know y'all a bit better. I work and live in Copenhagen, Denmark, but I hope to take my work abroad some day ;-)

Here a sample:


And here's another one:


Last one: 


Please feel free to comment on my work. You can also visit my website Jakob Kvist – Lys for more pictures...

Cheers Jakob


----------



## bishopthomas

Looks amazing, Jakob! What are the beam units?


----------



## Kvist

Sharpys! But there aren't too many clay pakys in Denmark, its mostly Martin (surprise)... I was lucky to score 6 out of a total 12 being used on the road by rental companies. It's amazing how much they are able to spread the beam when using prism and a full 3 degree zoom.


----------



## jmabray

Sundance Christmas Fun - YouTube

Some video of Sundance square.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Under the category of "dumb things I never imagined myself doing in the real world"...

a 12' tall M made of color blazes for a girl's sweet sixteen....


----------



## bishopthomas

I love it! I actually do quite a bit of this kind of work. Mind if I "borrow" your (or whoever's) design?


----------



## icewolf08

Leapin' Lizards!

Yep, we just had photo call for our third show of the season last night. We are doing that _wonderfully_ lovely musical with the kids and the dog. If you haven't figured it out yet, that show is "Annie."

While not quite selling as well as we had hoped for a family musical during the holiday season, it is a good show. Big, but it was fun to build and work on. So, without any further ado, what you came here looking for, the photos:



Hard Knock Life



Hooverville



I think I'm gonna like it here



NYC - 10 points to anyone who knows why all the LEDs on the buildings don't show up in the photo.



Easy Street



NBC Radio Studio



FDR's office (Tomorrow Reprise)



Finale

Yeah, it's a few more photos than I usually post, but the show is just so **** big. If you want to see more, just click the photos and they will take you to the galleries. Comments, questions and critiques are always welcome!


----------



## shiben

icewolf08 said:


> Leapin' Lizards!
> 
> Yep, we just had photo call for our third show of the season last night. We are doing that _wonderfully_ lovely musical with the kids and the dog. If you haven't figured it out yet, that show is "Annie."
> 
> While not quite selling as well as we had hoped for a family musical during the holiday season, it is a good show. Big, but it was fun to build and work on. So, without any further ado, what you came here looking for, the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Knock Life
> 
> 
> 
> Hooverville
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna like it here
> 
> 
> 
> NYC - 10 points to anyone who knows why all the LEDs on the buildings don't show up in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Street
> 
> 
> 
> NBC Radio Studio
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's office (Tomorrow Reprise)
> 
> 
> 
> Finale
> 
> Yeah, it's a few more photos than I usually post, but the show is just so **** big. If you want to see more, just click the photos and they will take you to the galleries. Comments, questions and critiques are always welcome!


 
I think it might just be the resolution on my screen, but your first picture makes the kids look like some of the alien changelings... All they would need is some glowing eyes. However, the show looks epic.


----------



## josh88

shiben said:


> your first picture makes the kids look like some of the alien changelings... All they would need is some glowing eyes.


 
I think it's just the position of their bodies and the looks on their faces.


----------



## shiben

josh88 said:


> I think it's just the position of their bodies and the looks on their faces.


 
I know, but its awesome!


----------



## josh88

shiben said:


> I know, but its awesome!


 
Agreed! On both points. Now I'll have dreams of orphans trying to steal my soul


----------



## jmabray

As much as I despise that show... there isn't much better than a well executed NYC Number....


----------



## icewolf08

jmabray said:


> As much as I despise that show... there isn't much better than a well executed NYC Number....


 
Agreed. Certainly one of (if not the) best numbers in the show. Ironically, at least one of the reviewers said that she tought NYC was one of the worst numbers and had no place in the show... She was glad it was cut from the movie.


----------



## sk8rsdad

icewolf08 said:


> NYC - 10 points to anyone who knows why all the LEDs on the buildings don't show up in the photo.



Conjecture #1: The shutter speed of the camera is faster than duty cycle of LEDs so the LEDs were photographed when off. 
Conjecture #2: The colour of the LEDs is exactly the wrong colour for the colour receptors of the CCD.


----------



## zmb

icewolf08 said:


> 10 points to anyone who knows why all the LEDs on the buildings don't show up in the photo.


 
Is it because the LEDs are such a small point source and the apeture setting to keep the front of scene in focus leaves the LEDs out?

I always looking forwards to seeing your pictures, they come out so nice and capture the set and lighting extremely well, which are marvels of themselves.


----------



## shiben

zmb said:


> Is it because the LEDs are such a small point source and the apeture setting to keep the front of scene in focus leaves the LEDs out?
> 
> I always looking forwards to seeing your pictures, they come out so nice and capture the set and lighting extremely well, which are marvels of themselves.


 
If I ever get out there I need to stop by. PTC seems to produce some excellent material.


----------



## icewolf08

sk8rsdad said:


> Conjecture #1: The shutter speed of the camera is faster than duty cycle of LEDs so the LEDs were photographed when off.
> Conjecture #2: The colour of the LEDs is exactly the wrong colour for the colour receptors of the CCD.


 

zmb said:


> Is it because the LEDs are such a small point source and the apeture setting to keep the front of scene in focus leaves the LEDs out?
> 
> I always looking forwards to seeing your pictures, they come out so nice and capture the set and lighting extremely well, which are marvels of themselves.



So, the LEDs are controlled with PWM dimmers, so, with a fast enough shutter speed you can actually capture the LEDs switching. On a longer exposure you see them all because they just get cpatured while they are on. in one of the images you can even see that the shutter travel is vertical as you can see the fade in the LEDs.


shiben said:


> If I ever get out there I need to stop by. PTC seems to produce some excellent material.


 
Well, if you ever make it out here, just give a holler!


----------



## Khjunkie

New here so...
Hello everyone! ^^

Here's a few pics from the Solstice show we're doing at work.

Photos here: PhotoReflect - L Hanelin Photography - Zuzi Winter Solistice 2011

Some of the best IMO:
"Walking Through the Shadow of Darkness"-PhotoReflect - L Hanelin Photography - Zuzi Winter Solistice 2011
"Chiaroscuro"-PhotoReflect - L Hanelin Photography - Zuzi Winter Solistice 2011
"Potato"-PhotoReflect - L Hanelin Photography - Zuzi Winter Solistice 2011


----------



## Franklinscott57

Hey CB,

I've been really bad with the whole "having photos" thing after each gig lately, and really busy. However, I had the time recently to go through an album from one of last year's shows, and I figured I might as well share them.

The photos are from last year's David Kane / Pyromancy Concert in Sanborn, NY.

4 Studio Command 575s | 12 Intellabeams | 8 Colorblasts | 1 really big HD projector | Many conventionals...















Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## len

A few pix from the last wedding of the year. 
Brian & Sherwin « Andre LaCour Photography
Hotel Intercontinental - Chicago


----------



## Franklinscott57

Hey Guys,

Here's two snapshots from Buffalo's 2012 Balldrop. We put on the 2nd largest New Years production in the country...according to news sources. That could very well be wrong though.



The ball dropped from the Electric Tower. We had a stage in front with a very large "clock" lighting fixture (fabricated at Indigo's warehouses). Everything excepting the fireworks was controlled by our old(ish) Maxim console / Brand new Applied Electronics.



Here's a roof shot of 9am, the calm before the storm I guess.

Hope there was a lot of great lighting last night, everywhere. And, HAPPY NEW YEARS CONTROL BOOTH!


----------



## ajmcglynn

Here are some shots of a youth camp I did back in the summer. I've dabbled a little with lighting in the past but this was my first real lighting rig I had to design with. The short story is, I had a LD that was going to volunteer for the week then he backed out at the last minute and I had to then take care of audio and lighting. In the end it worked out really well though.

Rig consisted of
6 - Opti Tri Pars
4 - Prism Projection Reveal CW
8 - Chroma Q Color Splits
6 - Elation Power Spot 250s
2 - Robe Color Spot 575
2 - Robe Color Wash 250
4 - Clay Paky Alpha Wash 300 (behind wall)


----------



## Franklinscott57

Looks good AJM. How did you like those Opti Tri Pars?

We have a few of them at the warehouse, and have been thinking about picking up a new set to replace the Chauvet LED PARS we currently rent out.


----------



## ajmcglynn

Franklinscott57 said:


> Looks good AJM. How did you like those Opti Tri Pars?
> 
> We have a few of them at the warehouse, and have been thinking about picking up a new set to replace the Chauvet LED PARS we currently rent out.


 
They were good. I pulled these from our main room for camp but since then we have added some new lights to our student building. We recently picked up some K9 bulldogs. They are RGBW fixtures and I like them much better than the tri pars. They are a hair brighter, they have white, and they dim much better. They are also around the same price point as the tri pars.


----------



## Jonas

Kvist said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Since this is my first post, I think I'd rather show odd some pictures of my recent work. Just to get to know y'all a bit better. I work and live in Copenhagen, Denmark, but I hope to take my work abroad some day ;-)


 


Dejligt! =)


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I was lighting a show for an artist I work for sometimes, the PM called me the day before with a "hey, so our LD can't be there, wanna stick around and light a dance party after?" So I had a two show night!

6x700s, 4x550s and a Pearl!


----------



## MNicolai

Some photos of a few different shows here, some recent, and some less recent.



Daisy @ The Lighting Console by smoke-test, on Flickr



Metamorphoses by smoke-test, on Flickr.



Metamorphoses by smoke-test, on Flickr



Streetlife Jazz by smoke-test, on Flickr



Streetlife Jazz by smoke-test, on Flickr



Nutcracker 2011 by smoke-test, on Flickr



Nutcracker 2011 by smoke-test, on Flickr



Nutcracker 2011 by smoke-test, on Flickr



Nutcracker 2011 by smoke-test, on Flickr



To The Pointe by smoke-test, on Flickr


----------



## len

A couple shots from last weekend. We did 2 video screens, audio for the auction, the paper lanterns and pinspots for all the centerpieces. Blog


----------



## shiben

len said:


> A couple shots from last weekend. We did 2 video screens, audio for the auction, the paper lanterns and pinspots for all the centerpieces. Blog


 
That looks inconvenient.


----------



## icewolf08

MNicolai said:


> Some photos of a few different shows here, some recent, and some less recent.
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy @ The Lighting Console by smoke-test, on Flickr



I always wondered what was required to run a Congo. I used to think you just had to stand on your head, now I see you just need to put DOG in charge.


----------



## LightTech

Dover Bay Secondary School -West Side Story 2011


----------



## zmb

Timbercrest Theatre Company presents:
_Tom Sawyer_
By Ric Averrill, Based on the book by Mark Twain
Directed by Tim Hagerman

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.265338983535547.60686.100001783413531&type=3&l=95a8a8bc58

It was amazing how well this came together with a week of rehearsal and set build days gone because of snow...


----------



## Gern

icewolf08 said:


> I always wondered what was required to run a Congo. I used to think you just had to stand on your head, now I see you just need to put DOG in charge.


 
But NOT just ANY DOG! It must be in the Dachshund's genes...
I tried & tried, but, My Australian Shepherd just never got the RPN of the Congo;
Once he got on the Ion He was in Doggie heaven, as exemplified by his big smile!
He's good with encoders with his nose, loading subs, and GO & STOP-BACK;
He doesn't care for the (i)RFR's. I guess it has to do with the small buttons


----------



## masterelectrician2112

Hey guys! It's been a while since I've been on here, but here are some pictures from _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ at my high school (West Forsyth High) produced in early December. I was the lighting designer, master electrician, and student TD for the show. It's my work that I am most proud of. I would appreciate any feedback you have to offer. Sorry about the size, just click them to load them in the photo viewer and they look much better. Thanks!


----------



## josh88

I unfortunately never got any production photos for this show. I was too busy doing the rest of the work for it. But I just finished up a show called _Mill Girls_, which, as you might guess is about girls working in a textile mill. Turned our proscenium stage into a thrust stage, with seating on each side, had all the softgoods dropped to play up the industrial theatre look, and it went pretty darn well. I will say I'm getting a little burnt out doing show after show without much help.


----------



## Tex

Here are some shots from our December production of Grease.

Opening

Lunch

Magic Changes

Slumber Party

Greased Lightning

Cheerleader Practice

We Go Together

Shakin' At The High School Hop



Hand Jive



Beauty School Dropout

Alone At The Drive-in

There Are Worse Things...

Burger Palace

Wick-ed


Finale


----------



## JohnD

I don't know if it is appropriate to post this here, but I ran across this at prosoundweb, and found it interesting, I however have nothing to do with this.
Recent show pic
I thought it was a good example of weekend warrior lighting, I like the effect of the rumpled screen.


----------



## jstroming

*Initial Concept-Drawing from a show I designed at Radio City Music Hall:*



*Final Show Picture (during tech):*


----------



## jstroming

*Other shows I've designed/built:*

@ Sheraton NY







@ Hammerstein Ballroom NYC



@ Roseland NYC:


London, UK Dance Event:


Misc:


----------



## rochem

jstroming said:


> *Other shows I've designed/built:*
> 
> 
> @ Roseland NYC:



What/when was that Roseland Ballroom show? I worked on something there that looked very similar, wondering if it's the same thing.


----------



## jstroming

This past summer, July 11-18. The Dance Awards.


----------



## BillESC

This is me doing a focus at Radio City back in the early 80's.



And a reveal during the show. Third elevator going up (Darlene Love was in the car and made her entrance when the fogger stopped.)


----------



## Franklinscott57

jstroming said:


> *Other shows I've designed/built:*
> 
> @ Sheraton NY
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff, still loving the set from last years Dance Awards. I heard you guys were adding new ENB movers to the rig soon - a lot of them?


----------



## jstroming

Franklinscott57 said:


> jstroming said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Other shows I've designed/built:*@ Sheraton NY
> Hey Jeff, still loving the set from last years Dance Awards. I heard you guys were adding new ENB movers to the rig soon - a lot of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Scotty!Yeah I got some coming in from overseas....25 on order and depending on how they hold up after a few months of touring I'll probably purchase 25 more. If they're here in time, I'll try to send them up to JUMP Buffalo in May! See below.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zel

Here are some shots of our annual Passion play. I'm working on a new one this year, should be fun


----------



## ccm1495

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

The Pajama Game



These are just some wide shots I took of some scenes. I did all of light and sound the design for this show. Also all of the programing and most focusing. Have many more pictures.


----------



## BLPisani

*Re: Hey i thought we could share pic of our shows*

You guys overawe me. I offer the following as some stuff I did about 10 years ago. For more views of the second show, look at Focus On the Shades. I'm using that as a kind of web based portfolio, since I'm trying to get back into design.

_The Beggar's Opera_, November 2002, The Lab Theatre at the Clarence Brown Theatre, Knoxville, TN.


_Русская Душа (Russian Soul)_, April 2003, The Ula Love Doughty Carousel Theatre at the Clarence Brown Theatre, Knoxville, TN.


Just 5 from each. Some of the images in the second set are from DVD and some are from tungsten corrected slide film. I didn't have a digital camera at the time. Let me know what you think. Oh, the first picture in the second set is using the solitary light as a character. Very surreal show, that one...

Cheers.


----------



## dpeterle

Here's a shot from my University theatre's production of "Far Away", June 2011, for which I designed lights.


----------



## Franklinscott57

Some photos from a show I designed last year...


----------



## chausman

Proof that I actually do run shows sometimes...

And I know the gobo isn't centered. I was going to fix it, but they opened house earlier then we thought they would. It was, however, centered yesterday when we had the shells in place.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

A product launch I was the MA2 programmer for:


----------



## shiben

Pie4Weebl said:


> A product launch I was the MA2 programmer for:



I wonder what the product was?


----------



## zmb

_Up the Down Staircase_, by Bel Kaufman, Dramatized by Christopher Sergel
Directed by Karen Mitchell for Timbercrest Theatre Company


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I worked 85 hours in the past 7 days, I guess its now the busy season warm up.

Monday, a fashion show with a 150' runway, load in and show same day:


Tuesday/Wednesday, A job fair/ Today Show/NBC news shoot (aka lighting up an aircraft carrier with 4K HMIs):


Thurs-Sun, private bday party (not the best photo):


----------



## bishopthomas

I used Luminair for the first time on a show the other day. I had a PC running MagicQ as a backup but didn't need to switch over, thankfully.


----------



## zmb

_Clue_
Screenplay by Jonathan Lynn
Adapted for stage by Todd Westendorf
Directed by Tim Hagerman

April 27, 28 and May 3, 4, 5 at 7:30pm
May 5 at 2pm

BHS Black Box Theatre
18125 92nd Ave NE, Bothell, WA
Tickets $8


----------



## josh88

I thought I had already seen this, Rosco posted your middle picture to their facebook about an hour ago.


----------



## zmb

josh88 said:


> I thought I had already seen this, Rosco posted your middle picture to their facebook about an hour ago.



Yep, pleasant surprise of the day. Didn't realize it was up there until I saw it.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Theophilus North at Eden Prairie High School
May 3, 4, 5

Directed by Rolf and Cindy Olson
Tech Direction and Scenic Design by Rolf Olson
Lighting Design by Erik Swan (me)
Sound Design by Mark Miller

I also designed the compass on the floor!

Any feedback is appreciated!



















More show photos!


----------



## Spresley

I do mostly concert events, and shows.. some corporate


----------



## willbb123

Did a local dance company's annual recital over the weekend. It was inside the ice rink, in the local mall. I believe that we were the biggest show they have ever had in the space. They had what I called the antiDock (flickr link), ramp from ice level to ground, then ramp into truck. Lighting, rigging, and staging was all my design; I also supervised the In, Run, and Out. 

 

 

More photos on my flickr page - National Dance '12 - a set on Flickr

The rendering was made in Vectorworks. I've been drawing in 3d for a couple months now, and this is the first time I've done a rendering. I'm really happy with how it came out, and will be doing renderings more often.

Gear:
96 - Source 4 PAR
24 - Elation Design Brick 70ii LED's
6 - Martin Mac 2k
White Cyc, infront of a Black Curtain

Over 220' of trussing (12" and PRT)
14 - 1 Ton Motors

104 - Deckpanels for a 72' x 44' x 4' main deck, and FOH riser.
~150' of Pipe and Drape

Overnight they turned off the A/C in the mall, which then allowed condensation to gather on anything metal under the stage (flickr link). I came in the morning of day 2, and saw water dripping off my dimmers (flickr link) which were 10' under the stage. I brought in more cable, to move them to the outside of the deck and they were never as bad. Loadout was a wet, soggy mess.


----------



## backstagebadger

Thought I'd post mine - Working for the Portland Players Theater in South Portland, Maine.
These are shots from "Tommy" by The Who (a rock opera)
I'm doing the audio but the lighting is really fantastic in this show.

Above: My booth area.

Above: Ad for the show

Above: The Gypsy Acid Queen

Above: _"We're not gonna take it, never did and never will!"_

Thought I'd show off 
backstagebadger


----------



## josh88

Just had the school's annual charity fundraiser last night. Lasted till about midnight and then my student help struck everything for me making life a lot easier.



Award Ceremony in the theatre,




Outside under the tent, open bar, catered meal, mediocre band


----------



## derekleffew

josh88 said:


> Award Ceremony in the theatre, ...


I'm curious as to the Lighting Concept/Lighting Statement that would use small stars on stage right and huge stars on stage left?


----------



## josh88

The event is called night of shining stars and that section was done on short notice and those were the only stars we had In stock. So it was a lack of time/ afterthought addition


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88

A couple more I forgot I had, these are from Jungle Book, fun playground on stage. I enjoyed getting to test everything out.


----------



## traxman25

Here's a couple of pictures from the last show I designed at the high school I graduated from. For a small school, performing in a gymitorium, with no money it came out pretty well.


----------



## essentials

Mark Ravenhill: Citizenship

Directed & Light Design by Ondrej Kaprálik (me)
Set & Costume Design by Barbora Ďurišová

Divadlo LAB (LAB Theatre), Bratislava, Slovakia


----------



## essentials

Ivan Holub: Blázon (Lunatic)

Directed by Michal Jasaň
Set Design by Jakub Branický
Costume Design by Tatiana Holienková
Lighting Design by Ondrej Kaprálik (me)

Divadlo LAB (LAB Theatre), Bratislava, Slovakia


----------



## essentials

Patrick Hamilton: Gas Light

Directed by Andrea Bučková
Set Design by Zuzana Hudáková
Costume Design by Ľudmila Bubánová
Lighting Design by Ondrej Kaprálik

Divadlo LAB (LAB Theatre), Bratislava, Slovakia


----------



## RFazz15

I know they're not exactly pictures, so I hope that doesn't disqualify me from this thread, but here are a couple of links to a show I just did on Friday.

Sachem East Broadway Night 2012: "21 Guns"- American Idiot - YouTube 
Sachem East; Broadway Night 2012, Cell block tango - YouTube

It was my school's "Broadway Night" show, which is essentially just a student produced/choreographed/"designed" show where we perform numbers from Broadway musicals. The show is pulled along by a group of senior hosts who keep the flow with inside jokes and references, some of which can be pretty entertaining. The first link is us doing 21 Guns from American Idiot, and the second is Cell Block Tango from Chicago. In 21 Guns I'm the goofy looking kid with the glasses and the white button down shirt, and in Chicago I'm the third male dancer (I'm an awful dancer). But I did the lighting "design" too, which I put in quotes because it was incredibly simplistic and not too great. I basically did it in about an hour the day of the show. It's basically just red and blue back lighting from our 3rd border combined with cyc lighting on the back black traveler and front fill from our side beams. I'm actually surprised because I think it looks a lot cooler than I thought it would and I'm a sucker for some basic color washes. My life would be so much easier if we had LED borderlights like the other high school in our district, but unfortunately we're stuck with an assortment of Shakespeares and Star PARs, which don't do much for general lighting. But anyway, the show was put together with about 2 weeks of rehearsal so I hope you enjoy it for what it's worth!


----------



## Eriksrocks

RFazz15 said:


> It was my school's "Broadway Night" show, which is essentially just a student produced/choreographed/"designed" show where we perform numbers from Broadway musicals.



Heh, my school does the same thing. Here are some photos from it (my lighting):


----------



## derekleffew

My first time using the newly introduced Roscolux 05 Rose Tint, 198mumble-something.


----------



## Kicman

Some photos of my high schools production of Little Shop of Horrors I designed. The photos were taken at a dress rehearsal, so that's why the floor wasn't repainted and why some of the extras aren't in costume.


----------



## Aakburns

I'm going to skip pictures and goto video.

Here I had a gopro on my head during setup.

Bella Cain - Stage Setup - Light Rig - Country Thunder - 07/21/2012 - YouTube

Here's the show in action.

Bella Cain - Country Thunder - GAC Stage - 07/21/2012 - YouTube


----------



## Stofa

First is a school dance production, followed by our 2011 production of _Miracle Worker._


----------



## JCarroll

Aakburns that's a really cool truck setup you've got going there... any more details?


----------



## Aakburns

JCarroll said:


> Aakburns that's a really cool truck setup you've got going there... any more details?




What would you like to know?

The band changed the intro and now play "thunder struck"

I want to change the lighting for it a little more, but for the first time out with this intro, it was amusing.


----------



## Aakburns

This is from the other night as well.


----------



## zmb

7th Annual Broadway Musical Revue
Bothell High School Drama, Bothell, WA

_A New World_ - Songs for a New World


_New Girl in Town - _Hairspray


_Buenos Aires - _Evita


_Get a Load of Toad_ - A Year with Frog & Toad


_Brotherhood of Man_ - How to Succeed in Business Without Even Trying


_Sing - _Chorus Line


_It's Your Wedding Day - _Wedding Singer


_Smile - _Charlie Chaplin


----------



## briancon7

Pictures from a production on Cinderella I designed.


----------



## DJHiggumz

I love the go pro setup Aakburns!


----------



## icewolf08

Well folks, it is that time of year again. Our first show of the season is up and running. We are opening with the regional theatre premier of "In the Heights." Lighting by Paul Miller, sets and costumes by G.W. Mercier. Below are a couple photos from the invited dress rehearsal. The set was still a little unfinished but we got there. If you want to see more, just click any of the images to be taken to the gallery.

As always, questions, comments, and criticism are welcome!



"In the Heights"



"Respira (Breathe)"



"96,000"



"Sunrise"



"Carnaval del Barrio"

There are lots more if you want to see them.


----------



## jlouisstahl

My very first lighting design job at 15 years old. It was a basic choir show for my school but required 67 individual looks for the 67 different songs. Ended up with a total of 157 cues. 
The pictures aren't fantastic but let me know what you think! 


(Colors of the wind)

(I'll Make A Man Out Of You)

(Zero to Hero)

(Davy Crockett) 

(Zorro)

(You'll be in my heart)

(house open)

(I'll make a man out of you scrim up)
This one was my favorite


----------



## Aman121

Looks good! Were you using any LEDS or other toys or was that all conventional? I wish we got some proper cyc lights for our main space at school, 2 colors worth of scoops only does so much!


----------



## zmb

Brilliant idea having the vertical strips and the other thing of fabric to add another dimension. I've designed two musical revues and those have easily been the toughest shows to design having come up with a color palette usable for the whole show and trying to avoid "white light on" and "white light off" for some numbers. And the cue numbers pile up quickly with revues, I got up to 141 this year


----------



## lwinters630

jlouisstahl said:


> My very first lighting design .... let me know what you think!



I like your creativity! I bet you worked very hard at them. Some good work with creating mood and moving the audiences eye to what you want them to see. The foot lights are nice for your texture, consider less is more. If you used only two foot lights at less power your shadows would be clearer with more contrast. Also, when possible add back light, it helps reveal three dimension form with rounding and depth so people are not flat. Set it slightly behind but above the actors, about 60 deg. balance the look between front and back. IE try 70% front and full back, you will start to see a slight glow around the head and shoulders. 

Looks like you have some LED pars. once I took a roll of aluminum screen material 30" wide, crumpled it and hung it vertical (like your white banners in your pic). put a LED above and below shooting straight up or a few at slight up angle. It will give you some really cool fx.

Keep posting your pics.


----------



## jlouisstahl

Aman121 said:


> Looks good! Were you using any LEDS or other toys or was that all conventional? I wish we got some proper cyc lights for our main space at school, 2 colors worth of scoops only does so much!



Yikes that is tough! CYC cells are the best except they take up SO MUCH SPACE on your pipe and virtually suck up all your circuits.
Yes I had a down wash of LED PAR's. Very interesting to actually be in charge of for the first time instead of just hanging, powering, and addressing.


----------



## jlouisstahl

zmb said:


> Brilliant idea having the vertical strips and the other thing of fabric to add another dimension. I've designed two musical revues and those have easily been the toughest shows to design having come up with a color palette usable for the whole show and trying to avoid "white light on" and "white light off" for some numbers. And the cue numbers pile up quickly with revues, I got up to 141 this year



The job definitely presents it's challenges but that's the fun! I love what I do and the beauty of it all is that there's always something new to be done, some new technology being invented (LED S4 Ellipsoidal is an example. To me, it's seems like cheating  ) or some new color that you find that's just..... perfect! know the feeling?


----------



## jlouisstahl

lwinters630 said:


> I like your creativity! I bet you worked very hard at them. Some good work with creating mood and moving the audiences eye to what you want them to see. The foot lights are nice for your texture, consider less is more. If you used only two foot lights at less power your shadows would be clearer with more contrast. Also, when possible add back light, it helps reveal three dimension form with rounding and depth so people are not flat. Set it slightly behind but above the actors, about 60 deg. balance the look between front and back. IE try 70% front and full back, you will start to see a slight glow around the head and shoulders.
> 
> Looks like you have some LED pars. once I took a roll of aluminum screen material 30" wide, crumpled it and hung it vertical (like your white banners in your pic). put a LED above and below shooting straight up or a few at slight up angle. It will give you some really cool fx.
> 
> Keep posting your pics.



Thanks! The back light was in my original plot but got cut because of time restrictions which made me very sad, so I had to make do with what I had. But yes, the foots were a bit hot. 

I will definitely post more pictures! I have a dance show; big huge thing our school does, needs to be HUGE in terms of lights. Lights make a dance show, and Oklahoma (also going to be massive), coming up and I can't wait! 

Last year I worked with a designer on a show (Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog) and we did that LED thing you're talking about. We used window mesh and it was gorgeous. I loved the way it created texture.


----------



## Aman121

jlouisstahl said:


> Yikes that is tough! CYC cells are the best except they take up SO MUCH SPACE on your pipe and virtually suck up all your circuits.
> Yes I had a down wash of LED PAR's. Very interesting to actually be in charge of for the first time instead of just hanging, powering, and addressing.




Yeah our system is basically what they installed back in the 50s when they built the place. Only upgrade was taking out the original auto transformer control system and putting in a colortran i96 and an encore. All wiring ad outlet bars are 50 years old and original. It gets interesting when you only have 18 plug circuits spread out over 3 electrics to play with. We also have old border lights which we can change the roundels on. Got 6 of those, each is 3 channel and hard wired in. So a total of 36 tage channels but only 18 useable for additional lights. We also have some cove lights, but no side boxes. There are outlets in the stage floor on the dimming system that I can use for side booms, but their rather spread out and you end up running miles of cable to each boom. It's definitly taught me allot about being miniamlistic when designing. I'm also the only student who really cares for tech theatre (no tech program at the school) so I've been expirementing pretty freely since 7th grade. I've gotten some cool looks with what we have, and we also often rent scrollers and led washes and such for the musical to "jazz things up" Those definitly help allot!


----------



## Aakburns

DJHiggumz said:


> I love the go pro setup Aakburns!



Thanks!


----------



## Aakburns

I did this show last night at Rooters. Took these pictures during sound check.

The light that is on the floor in front of the kick drum I made from scratch. I plan to make 4 more of them to hang from the back truss. They look pretty nice.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

So this shoulda been my 2,000th post if I was paying attention, but I wasn't so I guess 2,001 will have to do.

I had a gig this weekend with a "you can do whatever you want with what's in the shop, but no haze" for a college dance party. I don't get blank checks like that often so I tried to have some fun. MA2 Lite driving a hippo, two 12K projectors stacked, 40 iColors, 6 Color Reaches, 4 Color Blazes, 6 Atomics and 20 S4 Pars:


----------



## Amishplumber

That looks awesome dude! How much time did you spend programming for it?


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Amishplumber said:


> That looks awesome dude! How much time did you spend programming for it?



All said and done I had a little less than 4 hours with the rig up, and I spent about 90 minutes in the shop before hand patching everything and laying out the bitmap for the iColors in the MA.


----------



## StNic54

Nice Work - gotta love the MA


----------



## LampyTom

Hi all,

So here are a few different images from different shows.

The first few are from an old church I lit for their Christmas services last year. It's nice to do a bit of architectural stuff now and again!




Interesting white comparisons! LED white on arches, fluorescent tube in the windows and then tungsten (sunstrips) just to the right spilling form the stage!

For anybody who wants to know about kit, there were 24 Chauvet Colorado Tri-Tour LED's lighting the arches and walls, 2 sunstrips lighting the main "stage" area and then 4 S4 PARs with Cascade Scrollers and 4 Robin 300 LED's doing the roof. Control was on a Titan Mobile.


After that there are some from a picture of "Oliver!" I lit at the the local theatre.



A load of generics (as in Patt 123, Patt 743, Cantata F - No S4's here!), Some PAR 64's, 4 x S4 PARs with scrollers and 4 x 250 Entours. Programmed on a Tiger Touch with around 200 cues - who said you can't do theatre on a rock 'n' roll desk. 

EDIT: It's just occurred to me how large these images are appearing! Is there a way that on the forum the image appears smaller but when clicked it links to the original image at full size? I'm sure there's a clever way of doing it - I just copied the IMG code off photobucket!


----------



## sk8rsdad

"Mary's Wedding" just closed. Here are few pictures my wife, also the director, took at the first tech rehearsal.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I normally don't like tree gobos used like that, but that was really well done!


----------



## DHSLXOP

From my Production of "RENT." We staged it as a rock concert. Plot included 7 mac 250s, 8 scrollers, 6 mac 101s, and about 100 conventionals...controlled from a hog 3.


----------



## alyx92

DHSLXOP said:


> From my Production of "RENT."



Looks good!


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

These are from a little show I did in downtown LA last month. 

Those Whom The Gods Love
Written and Directed By: Olivia Lilley
Lighting: Mike Berger
Scenic: Andrew Leitch 
Costumes: Mitra Hosseini


----------



## avkid

Love the footlights.


----------



## JDurnford2011

Equipment Used

24 S4 Lekos
12 S4 Pars
6 Mac 700's
45 Color Force LEDS
Road Hog Full Boar

Justin Durnford Lighting Design


----------



## bishopthomas

Looks good! Very nice corporate setup, not a lot of that around here. I see you wrapped the truss. What a pain, but certainly makes for a cleaner look. Good job.


----------



## JDurnford2011

bishopthomas said:


> Looks good! Very nice corporate setup, not a lot of that around here. I see you wrapped the truss. What a pain, but certainly makes for a cleaner look. Good job.



Thanks bishop. I take pride in my work and love wowing the client especially when they don't know what to expect. Cleaner looks always makes a difference and leaves a great impression.


----------



## Franklinscott57

Recently worked lighting for a double headliner in Niagara Falls, NY. The two bands (Lamb of God & In Flames) shared the stage with two separate lighting rigs. In Flames played first and had most of their rig on custom set carts for an easy change over. Show was a good combination of the touring gear and my house rig - programmed on a GrandMA1 and a Pearl 2010. My phone's camera really blows (maybe I should buy a camera) and it's hard to take good photos while running a console, but here are a few snapshots of the show...

IN FLAMES:
View attachment 7671View attachment 7672View attachment 7673View attachment 7674View attachment 7675View attachment 7676




LAMB OF GOD:


----------



## Pie4Weebl

looks fun!


----------



## Joshualangman

Here are some shots of a show I just designed, "Vilna's Got a Golem" at Sarah Lawrence College. Photos by Jenny Sharpe.

Vilna's Got a Golem - a set on Flickr


----------



## zmb

_The Best Christmas Pageant Ever_
By Barbara Robinson, Directed by Tim Hagerman




Simplest show I've designed in an unfamiliar theater. I did want to backlight the window to make it pop compared to everything else, but it was right against the wall on a small stage. Four Source 4 36's gave excellent front light coverage. Couldn't find any other barrels to isolate the manger and podium though.


----------



## patrickh

The Crucible
Lighting Design by: Michael Barnett
Set Design by: Jared Spears

I served on the stage management team and the electrics crew
Ole Miss Theatre Fall 2012


----------



## shiben

bishopthomas said:


> Looks good! Very nice corporate setup, not a lot of that around here. I see you wrapped the truss. What a pain, but certainly makes for a cleaner look. Good job.



A group I work with occasionally had a special drape sewn up to wrap truss specifically, it has grommets on both top and bottom and is exactly 2' across, and has holes every 18" for lights to hang on, all sewn up neatly. It looks nice when its on, but I agree its kind of a pain to deal with.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Here's a fun little before and after for something I LD'd/programmed this week.


----------



## bishopthomas

That's lovely. And nice before/after shots. I've been meaning to do that, just keep forgetting to get the "before" picture.


----------



## Wolf

bishopthomas said:


> That's lovely. And nice before/after shots. I've been meaning to do that, just keep forgetting to get the "before" picture.



You can always take an after, after shot if you got the energy after strike haha


----------



## zmb

Return to the Forbidden Planet
By Bob Carlton
Directed by Tim Hagerman, Choreographed by Karen Mitchell, Music Direction by Josh Caldwell
Timbercrest Theater Company

Thanks to jchenault for letting us try Plexus.









Now time to get little bits of the songs out of my head...


----------



## Lou9x9

how is it that we can all do kick ass lighting but not take a decent snap shop?


----------



## bishopthomas

Lou9x9 said:


> how is it that we can all do kick ass lighting but not take a decent snap shop?



Haha. ...or even spell "snapshot"?


----------



## bishopthomas

Some gigs just need a little help to make more interesting.


----------



## BillESC

Found an old picture of me during focus. I'm on the second elevator at Radio City Music Hall for the Royal New York Doo Wop Show. Don't remember which one, we did over thirty there.



Here's a shot during the show during a reveal.


----------



## jonliles

bishopthomas said:


> View attachment 8694
> 
> 
> Some gigs just need a little help to make more interesting.



Amen to that! I often have something hidden around the space to make a slow gig more interesting.


----------



## icewolf08

Ok, so this isn't really a lighting image, it is a time-lapse of the scene shift in "Clybourne Park." It's pretty cool. This scene shift happens at intermission and takes about 12 minutes to complete. If you want to know a little more about the show and the shift, you can read about it here. I'll have show photos to go along with it soon.


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

A few pictures from the final dress of a production of Rent I just finished in West Hollywood. 

Produced By: LunearSea and Flash Theatre Productions
Directed By: Rowan Sutherland
Location: The Other Space
Scenic: Isabella Scannone


View attachment 8742View attachment 8744View attachment 8745


----------



## charliehoeg

the Illinois High School Theater Festival all-state production of Memphis


----------



## z2oo

I thought Memphis was just ok... I did like the lighting - you had Auras, Vipers, and Seladors galor! The set, not so much... it was fairly drab and that kind of disappointed me... fantastic cast, though!


----------



## alyx92

charliehoeg said:


> the Illinois High School Theater Festival all-state production of Memphis



The rights to Memphis are out?


----------



## z2oo

It was the first non-professional production through some sort of special arrangement


----------



## alyx92

icewolf08 said:


> Ok, so this isn't really a lighting image, it is a time-lapse of the scene shift in "Clybourne Park." It's pretty cool. This scene shift happens at intermission and takes about 12 minutes to complete. If you want to know a little more about the show and the shift, you can read about it here. I'll have show photos to go along with it soon.



Here's a similar video, a theater I work at did Into the Woods which struck on Saturday night at 11:30pm-ish and loaded in The Light in the Piazza for an 11am dress rehearsal/2pm special performance.

Here's a time lapse video I created of the changeover:


----------



## rhatfield

This is a show (Summer & Smoke by Tennessee Williams) that I designed this year. The show itself is pretty straight forward and the pics will give you a bit of an idea of our space. Our set design broke the stage into 3 sections, Dr. Office (SR to Centre),Rectory (SL to Centre) and Outdoors (casino, park, etc.). 
The fountain and angel were always eliminated through the show as was the medical chart and piano with specials. Once the young Dr's father gets killed, I made a choice to take out the chart light, but you would need to see the play to get a feel for why. 

As far as fixtures, the top wash is an RGBA LED Par, the front wash is standard ellipsoidal S4 Jr and Sr, the angel wall is lit with 3 Philips Selecon PLCyc LEDs (Sweet fixture btw).

In addition, in the first scene, Tennessee calls for a number of fireworks. Fortunately I now have LEDs, so the response time of the fixtures could do what I wanted. I felt it turned out rather well. 






[video]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11658975/WalterdaleTD/Summer_Smoke%20Fireworks%20Finale.mov[/video]


----------



## muslighting

Great design Alex. thank you.


----------



## dfhrace

Good day all! First post on this site...of many more  
this isnt a show just a shot of some scene making in our living room

we do have a couple of shows planned in near future so I hope to have more pictures and videos 

~Dan~


----------



## Pie4Weebl

After lighting a million wedding cover bands its nice when I get to light a real artist:


----------



## bishopthomas

Nice! Grand Ballroom?


----------



## JLNorthGA

Crimes of the Heart


----------



## bishopthomas

Just finished, last night, a three day middle school music concert. They played current top 40 pop songs. I brought in lights last year and they were super happy, so this is turning into an annual gig for me. I used 60 watt LED movers (4 on vertical truss, two on the drum riser), an Atomic 3000 on the riser, Radiance hazer, and two trees of RGBA LED 4-bars on L16's. I used haze for every show last year and for three shows this year. On the final night before the show the alarms went off. Building was evacuated, two fire trucks, an ignorant lecture from a fire official, and a delayed start of the show. Thankfully the haze stuck around for most of the hour and a half show, so some beamage was still possible.


----------



## NeverAnonymous

This is the first show I designed. The director decided to set MacBeth post-World War III, so that's why it looks strange costume wise


----------



## sloop

Our choir's IU Kokomo Crescendo's) production of CATS IU Kokomo. 
Crescendo's Cats. IU Kokomo

Each cast member was responsible for their own costumes.


----------



## BillESC

Sneak peak of sound and lights for a gala fund raiser in a 60x150' tent.


----------



## zmb

_A Midsummer Night's Dream_
By Shakespeare, Directed by Karl Akesson
Snohomish High School, Snohomish, WA


----------



## shiben

As the semester wraps up, my latest effort in lighting design. As you can see, the show was more realistic than the ones I have posted on here before (no one is lit in bright pink light for their monologue). I tried to make the majority of the light actually come from the 6 or so 100W light bulbs that I had hanging around, and other strongly motivated sources. Its a 75 minute play about a dude who kills someone. Thus why its called Killers. A Directing III project for Columbia College Chicago, directed by Erin Shea Brady, set design by Christopher Scholtens, Costumes by Moriah Turner, Lighting by Steven M. Hiben, photos by Liz Scheiner. It was fun and exciting. 



Before that I did a new play, with the same director. It was also pretty realistic, took place in a few different locations on a smallish stage and for like no money. Hey I even got to use a few tricks I picked up lighting boring (but profitable) corporate events. The play was really cool, is called Stature of God, and we did a full production of the first act at the Fresh Ink Festival at Columbia College Chicago! Its about a guy who is going to space. Also his wife. Anyhow, its Stature of God by Ian Michael James, Directed by Erin Shea Brady, Set by Andrea Awad, Lights by Steven M Hiben, Photography by Liz Scheiner.


----------



## alyx92

Here are a few shots from this years TheatreUCF Dance Concert: _With a Twist_. The show gets cut up and handed out to a bunch of different lighting designers. The piece I designed is a cover of the song "Titanium"


----------



## ManowarKill

how do i put up a few pics? only one at a time?


----------



## Les

ManowarKill said:


> View attachment 9392
> how do i put up a few pics?



My favorite way is to open a Photobucket account (free) and host them there. Copy/paste the IMG code(s) in your post and the picture(s) will show up.


----------



## ManowarKill




----------



## ManowarKill

cheers les


----------



## Blake

Little Shop of Horrors. At the Avo Playhouse in Vista, Ca. 
(Lighting Technician) 
And "See How They Run" at my HS 
(Set design/construction) 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## ThomasMilham

Hi, I am a newbie to here 
These are from only some of the shows I did lighting op for, we basically rigged the lights generally for all ten artists that called our venue home!

Fringe Shows 2013 - Imgur

The Cowboy Guy had about 4 people turn up...
The Other Pics are from Ruby's Mayhem, a jazzy little group performing their first fringe shows...
I would upload more pics, they tend to be blurry as the school receptionist took the others...these are mine, taken with a DSLR...
(I love being a student, cool stuff to play with without the cost!)

The lights are all Fresnels except for 3 Profiles...

Feel free to ask more about our fringe festivities!

Thomas


----------



## bobcatarts

Sketchup world and Real world of my set design for _Biography_ by S.N. Behrman,
and the set with the lighting design and practicals up and running.


Since the show is about an artist, the idea was to make it look sort of like an art gallery, and the panel walls look sort of like notebook paper with writing (since it's her biography). The upstage center bridge picture gets swapped out between acts, going from incomplete to finished to faded. On either side are two "urban skyline" panels that were supposed to swap out from unfinished to finished. Unfortunately the carpenter didn't follow my build drawings and wanted to do it his way, and forked them up pretty bad. Now they have to stay just the finished panels. It doesn't hurt the design too much, just kind of a bummer. 

This was my first design using Sketchup. It had some limitations, so I think I will still hand-draw some things. It was great, however, to be able to give the Director and cast a "walking tour" of the digital model.


----------



## techieman33

A fundraiser for our local animal shelter I did a little accent lighting for this past weekend. I wish I had been able to get a good look at the room before so I could have really made use of all of the white beams running overhead.


----------



## alyx92

Here's a few shots from _Legally Blonde the Musical_. I was the LD

_OMIGOD_


_SERIOUS_

_DAUGHTER OF DELTA NU_

_WHAT YOU WANT_

_BLOOD IN THE WATER_

_GAY OR EUROPEAN_


More pictures from Legally Blonde and many other projects can be found at my website


----------



## Aakburns

Grease Production with an elementary school.

Has been a huge headache honestly.


----------



## Esoteric

Wow, the first post on this thread was in December 2004.

Here is a recent install we finished.

Mike


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Some quick photos from the tour I am the designer for. I'm carrying 6x 250 Entours and 12x TRXs along with an MA2 Wing.


----------



## techiesfixit

first 5 of these are The Drowsy Chaperone and the last 2 are a Circus show. High School Senior year.


----------



## Franklinscott57

Victor, looks like fun. Does the tour stop by Buffalo or Niagara Falls at all?


----------



## techieman33

Here a few shots I took of our big annual fundraiser last Friday. The lighting was a mix of me, and some things that have been done in the past. 

The theater with just the house lights up, some seating removed, and our mid-house curtain down. 


A photosynth that a former employee did, gives a really good feel of the space.
Topeka Performing Arts Center - Photosynth

The stage, and some of the auction and wine tables.


Some shots of the room lighting





The fly rail


My spot for the evening, Avo Pearl Expert 2010 for the lighting, a live monitor, laptop with various power point presentations on it, monitor for the dvd player, and the video switching gear.


----------



## bishopthomas

Looks great! Nice use of gobos. And it's good to see a fellow Avo user on here.


----------



## zmb

Also the most beautifully lit fly rail I ever seen.

Is that a Lenovo Thinkpad you're using to run the powerpoints off of?


----------



## techieman33

zmb said:


> Also the most beautifully lit fly rail I ever seen.
> 
> Is that a Lenovo Thinkpad you're using to run the powerpoints off of?



Thanks, I wasn't really happy with the lav on the ropes, but I didn't have enough fixtures to do what I really wanted. The laptop is an old dell inspiron running windows xp.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Last night I got to light the biggest show I've ever done (66 movers):

It was a challenging day and I learned a lot from it, especially some mistakes that can mess up your show with cloning (IE: not checking strobe pallets) I also found something hilarious, I tried cloning some 101s off of my auras. The way the console handles auras, the result was the first 101 got the correct output and then the second 101 got no PT and just the color and intensity of the "aura" part of the Auras...


----------



## briancon7

These are some pictures from the production of Children of Eden I designed this summer.


----------



## jlouisstahl

Texas Premiere of Bonnie & Clyde!


----------



## BillESC

Last nights lighting. If only....


----------



## Scarrgo

We just did Little Woman this week. After a week of rehearsals and two nights of shows, I finally remember to take some pics during the last show. Sorry for the bad angle, trying to take a few pics while I was calling the show(some not so good)


Sean


----------



## jonliles

Almost, Maine final dress. Aurora effect is done with the ROSCO X24.


"Hello, East."


----------



## Accius08

From a production of Metamorphoses earlier this year. Quite a simple set up - except for the chandelier which I had to design and build. Due to limitations of the venue, we had to use sequins instead of water in the pool, which - while being quite annoying for the SM to sweep between shows - looked amazing in the light. Also built custom hanging globes (seen in the third shot) that twinkled to act as a starry background.


----------



## Amiers

Was it a blue tarp over egg crates with sequences on it?


----------



## Accius08

Amiers said:


> Was it a blue tarp over egg crates with sequences on it?



We ended up cutting memory-foam mattresses down to size to fit in the bottom of the pool, with a satin fabric over the top to add to the shimmer. That way when the actors entered the pool, it would look like they were actually stepping in to water, as their feet would drop below the surface. The other trick we used was purchasing cupped sequins instead of flat ones, as they caught the light and sparkled better. Flat sequins would have resulted in a flat surface on top.

We had to top up the pool after every run though - so many were kicked out in the more intense scenes and lost! Something like 12kg of sequins were used in the end.


----------



## Amiers

Well it looks pretty cool I will have to put it in my go to book of cool effects.


----------



## Accius08

Amiers said:


> Well it looks pretty cool I will have to put it in my go to book of cool effects.



Cheers! I would have loved to use water, but the theatre was on the first floor of a building, so there would have been no practical way to empty the pool after shows. After quite a bit of trial and error, I think the end effect worked out well though!


----------



## josh88

We just finished a run of grease at the school. I'm hoping to have better pictures soon, but it ended up being not half bad. I still hate the show.


Via Tapatalk


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Here are some pics from the fall tour I just finished. Its an extension of the tour I was on (and posted photos from) earlier this year with some tweaks. For sidelight, I traded out the dozen TRXs I had on the deck, with 6 auras mounted on 3' pipe. This got my side lights up above obstacles on stage, and the lower quantity helps me fit into smaller venues. I also traded the US mac 250s for auras as I realized I wasn't using the gobos that much and would rather have color mixing and zoom. This change also helped reduce my upstage footprint. Going from 12 TRX and 6 250s to 12 auras actually lowered the amount of truck space I needed and let me just use wall outlets instead of carrying feeder and distro. I used inhouse/ promoter provided fixtures in the air and cloned off of "dummy" fixtures I pre-programmed in MA 3D. On this tour I also traded out their old white drape which they projected on for a new grey one which helped improve contrast of the video as well as made the cyc disappear better for the songs where projection is not used. 

Some photos:


----------



## np18358

Here are some pictures from a showcase I designed and SMed at school.
The Diviners


The Diviners


The Diviners with Scrim and Reveal


The Diviners 


The Diviners shadow effect


Run Freedom Run from "Urinetown" Button


Screw Loose


Colored Lights from "The Rink"


Finale, Show People from "Curtains"


I didnt get a whole lot of tech time or time to work, but still not bad.


----------



## Just Another Lighting Guy

Original Production of The Man-Made Rock @ 4th Street Theatre NYC


----------



## MNicolai

Accius08 said:


> Cheers! I would have loved to use water, but the theatre was on the first floor of a building, so there would have been no practical way to empty the pool after shows. After quite a bit of trial and error, I think the end effect worked out well though!



We thought we'd have the same problem, but equip the cast and crew with several trash bins and some buckets and you can empty a 2000-gallon pool in no time. Of course, actual water means you get to deal with the hassles of chemically treating the water and filtering it every night. Our water was crystal clear at the beginning each night, but makeup, hair, and costumes dunked in it, by intermission it was a cloudy mess. I really like your alternative approach to this effect.


----------



## danhr

We have done a wide range of shows in our less than 15 month existence, from _Streetcar_ to _Whorehouse_ to _Spamalot_ but I am really proud of this one._ Death of a Salesman _at The Central New York Playhouse, Syracuse NY. Set design and painting by Navroz Dabu, set construction by Steve Beebe, Lighting design by William Edward White, scenic install and lighting rigging by myself, Jim Uva and Justin Polly.


----------



## LightTamer

Sadly don't have many pictures of it, but this was a very nice shot that was taken of the opening of a Student Worship night i was involved with at my church. While i was not directly involved with any lighting or operations of the night, i had some input on what would look good during the show. I have to say this is the one trick i love going back to. 20K Barco HD20 throwing white light through a cloud of haze at a person dancing always works well! 

Boyd Edwards took these pictures. I'm amazed he managed to get any shots, as there was absolutely ZERO frontlight in them all.


----------



## SHCP

We just did In The Heights. It's a fun show to build and light, especially the club scene.


----------



## GavTape

SHCP said:


> We just did In The Heights. It's a fun show to build and light, especially the club scene.View attachment 10631View attachment 10632View attachment 10633View attachment 10634


can you email me at [email protected] please.
Having to TD this musical next month we do pre-show. I have a few questions about your ideas on set including the railings for the 2nd floor and the bridge;
Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLightmaster

So I lit this coffeehouse a few weeks ago
Dropbox - portfolioThis was one of the bands. they had a good photographer and let me use the images.


----------



## Vega

We just closed 1776 last week. The pictures with the actors are from our Wednesday "kiddie show," which we put on for the fifth through eighth grade students at the school.
_DED3662[/url] by david_z_norton, on Flickr[/IMG] 
_DED3667 by david_z_norton, on Flickr


_DED3667 by david_z_norton, on Flickr


_DED3686 by david_z_norton, on Flickr


_DED3711 by david_z_norton, on Flickr


_DED3732 by david_z_norton, on Flickr


_DED3734 by david_z_norton, on Flickr


----------



## danhr

Ah, _1776_. I've run spot on it twice for one company and TD'd for another. Never get tired of it......


----------



## np18358

Just did WSS


----------



## Vega

It was an interesting show (_1776_), but after watching it for about three weeks straight, the show got a touch tiresome. I LD'ed this show and I fell into being board op.


----------



## sofaraway731

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Amiers

When life gives you flash n trash you make the best of it. LEDwalkers DMX thru Blizzard Lightcasters. Running through Madrix.


----------



## GeneralPacman21

Here are some pictures from when I designed Next To Normal











And here's a link to the whole album 
http://tylerturinske.wix.com/tylerturinske#!next-to-normal/c107f


----------



## Amiers

Figured I would add a picture of our new act.


----------



## jonhirsh

So glad to see my post is still going! It blows my mind kinda!

I haven't worked in theatre much lately. But did work on a show recently. So here is a link to photos from the show. I designed the Video, Lights and most of the Set.
*A Lie of the Mind by Sam Shepard*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.563474561694&type=1&l=79ee39fffc

Hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## Amiers

jonhirsh said:


> So glad to see my post is still going! It blows my mind kinda!
> 
> I haven't worked in theatre much lately. But did work on a show recently. So here is a link to photos from the show. I designed the Video, Lights and most of the Set.
> *A Lie of the Mind by Sam Shepard*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.563474561694&type=1&l=79ee39fffc
> 
> Hope y'all enjoy.



Did y'all really have live fire. I bet that was fun.


----------



## jonhirsh

Amiers said:


> Did y'all really have live fire. I bet that was fun.



It was a self extinguishing prop with a dead mans switch. Everything round it was fireproofed... A very uber expensive 30 seconds let me tell yah.


----------



## Amiers

jonhirsh said:


> It was a self extinguishing prop with a dead mans switch. Everything round it was fireproofed... A very uber expensive 30 seconds let me tell yah.




Oh I bet.


----------



## jonhirsh

Amiers said:


> Oh I bet.


But how were the lights  I know the fire bucket was pretty.


----------



## VCTMike

Peter Pan Jr....


----------



## nobl13

Super proud of this one. Those lights were a waking nightmare.


----------



## Amiers

nobl13 said:


> Super proud of this one. Those lights were a waking nightmare.



I bet, but that looks pretty cool. It brings back memories when made one that had to chase, all by hand.


----------



## nsprangers

nobl13 said:


> Super proud of this one. Those lights were a waking nightmare.



I suppose it made the hanging bulbs from Our Town seem like a dream then?


----------



## brianberg73

Here's a church I just installed a mostly LED rig with a Hedgehog 4 as the console.


----------



## rbalewski

Thought I'd add my contribution to the mix. Here's a Youtube slideshow video of Chess, a show I designed several years back for a community theater.


----------



## afreeradical

Just thought I'd throw my space into the Mix'
This show is called The Sea by Edward Bond
I took this today. Not really a scene from show
Just put up a nice Lighting cue...
None of it is my designer, I'm just the lowly electrician on the Show
We have 3 show's in my theatre that run in rep and 4 theatres all together that all do the same roughly so we have 10 show's running at same time. 2 per day in 3 theatre's 1 in the 4th studio space


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I got to fill in as the US LD for a brief run that ended with me punting the largest show I've ever punted. While it in no way went anywhere near as smooth as I wanted on a whole, it happened.

I found the hardest part of it was making looks that actually looked like something without being blown out, this was complicated by the foggers that were just kind of doing their own thing.


----------



## danhr

_Evil Dead The Musical _ at The Central New York Playhouse. Set design by Navroz M Dabu, Set construction by Dan Rowlands, and Lighting design by Marguerite Beebe.


----------



## TimG

These are from 2 panto's I have worked on, I am the sound and AV technician. I made all the Projections from scratch, let me know what you think!


----------



## BillESC

2014 Steak & Burger Dinner.

Almost done.


----------



## josh88

Into the Woods, thank god we're done with this one. Cast wasn't ready but somehow they pulled it all together. But my stress was through the roof.


----------



## TheaterEd

Lend Me a Tenor. Grabbed some quick photos from my cell phone under rehearsal lights, so sorry about the glare.

My favorite part about the set was the door between the two bedrooms. We made it so that it could open either way, and we could change which way it opened at any time. The actors never really figured it out. They just thought they kept forgetting which way the door opened. Then during the curtain call when everyone is running around frantically it was free to swing both directions.

Very proud of this set. I was sad to see it go.


----------



## Amiers

Getting closer to getting our Christmas decor up. Oh hurray Christmas...


----------



## Amiers

Here is one more from the show.


----------



## dbaxter

This is the set I tech directed for_ I'm not Rappaport_ for Blackfriars Theatre (yes, you can run across the bridge):


----------



## TheaterEd

Amiers said:


> Here is one more from the show.


Now you just have to train the horses to climb the silk. There's a million dollar idea!


----------



## Amiers

TheaterEd said:


> Now you just have to train the horses to climb the silk. There's a million dollar idea!



Lol that would be the day.


----------



## icewolf08

Ok, so here I am , coming back with a vengeance. Well, not really, but it has been quite a while since I have been around and I have some new show photos. For those who have not been around long enough and are too lazy to go back and see former posts of mine in this thread, I shall enlighten you a little. In addition to being the ME at my theatre, I am also the staff photographer. I also run a small photography business, and have many clients who are theatre companies. However, the work you will see is only shows I have actually worked on.

Our current production is "Peter and the Starcatcher," we opened last week, and have a bunch of the run left to go. Also, if you happen to be in the Dayton, OH area in June, our production will be traveling there as the current tour is falling apart and our production was purchased to fill the gap (a very strange occurrence, but kinda cool). Of course, if you happen to be in the SLC area before christmas, you can come see the show here!

Lighting Design: Michael Gilliam
Set Design: George Maxwell
Costume Design: Carol Wells Day
















Lots of cool things in this show, including the portal stars which are 250+ individually wired LEDs, glowing magical trunks and more. Crazy amount of work to get to opening, but a beautiful show. You can see more images on my website. As always, I am happy to answer questions about the show or the photos!


----------



## misterm

Kind of mine, these are a few of my students' lighting projects this semester. This was their first attempt at lighting, so they only had 5 LED Par64s. In spring, they'll have access to around 30, including some moving heads. Program they are using is DasLight Virtual Controller, though our Auditorium recently upgraded to Clarity (which I'm not totally sold on yet). Some of the students had to work using older computers and had trouble getting the timings just right.
I picked out the best four of the ten or eleven projects. LINK


----------



## Scarrgo

Working on the big Christmas Show for our Church renter...



the two lite bright walls took the longest to build, over 1600 clear plastic cups, then they built a pixel mapping image so that every cup was a single color for most effects using a 6k projector on each wall...

rehearsal shots

Have a great Holiday everyone

Sean...


----------



## Amiers

Mario Christmas, sounds like a fun show.


----------



## DrewF

I've been a long-time browser, but finally decided to sign up today. In reading this thread, it is amazing the wide range of venues and shows that are worked on.

I am not a FT LD, only for special events and shows for my church. I had 11 days to build a show from scratch for Christmas, while still working a FT job (50 Hours/week) I spent around 80 hours, I dont know if that is good or bad for a 80 minute event.

I am pleased with how this one came out. I was responsible for all lighting. (Fixture placement, rental, show design, etc)

We put together a time-lapse of the show too on vimeo.


----------



## Bryce_J

techieman33 said:


> Here are his pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what fobo did you use?


----------



## Max Warasila

Hi everyone, first post for me, but I've been reading for a good year now. It's not much and certainly not as cool as Alex's stuff from December, but I worked a fun little MA on PC2 rig at Big Night Baltimore, and I thought I'd share an image or two! It was my first time solo on an MA2, and most of this was rough and busked from presets I made in a matter of seconds, but it was great fun. Really enjoyed LED strobes over Source4s flashing on and off to simulate the effect.

I also did The Music Man back in December, but I was so busy I didn't get a chance to snap a photo and no one is sending me any! If I get any I'll add them.





_Light and sound provided by Harford Sound/ElectroSoundSystems_

Just because I have it, here's one of Carson posing for me; he played our Jacey Squires in The Music Man:


----------



## TheaterEd

Just made a time-lapse video from our load-in day last Friday. Not a finished product yet, but we still have a lot of time.


----------



## Amiers

The girl in the red shirt at the end, I couldn't help but laugh as she "supervised" til she had to vacuum the stage.


----------



## TheaterEd

Amiers said:


> The girl in the red shirt at the end, I couldn't help but laugh as she "supervised" til she had to vacuum the stage.


I literally laughed out loud! Didn't even notice her until now. Absolutely hilarious. And she's one of the few that are easy to keep an eye on.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Got some pro photos of my current tour: 





A full gallery is on the Squeek Lights facebook page if you want to check it out.


----------



## Trond

I just designed and built my first set for my school's production of "The Girls of the Garden Club". Funny play. Adult themed for sure and pretty raunchy for an all-girl's school, but it was damn funny. Great experience.

First I learned Sketch and made this.


And then I build a dozen flats and built this. 

Fun stuff.


----------



## bdkdesigns

Here are some pictures from Into the Woods that recently closed. The production caught a lot of attention because of the approved casting of Tituss Burgess as the Witch.


----------



## TWU TD

Here are a couple from "Endgame" I designed Lights for.



Texas Woman's University, Spring 2015


----------



## Amiers

Training some at work to run the show I got to snap a few pictures they didn't turn out well but what can a do with an iPad and a moving horse beside cross your fingers.


----------



## petercav17

Just did a production of In The Heights at my high school. I was Lighting Designer.


----------



## RideTheSquirrel

Here's a couple from a unique show we sometimes do. We turn an 800 seat house into an intimate 250 seat "on stage" experience a few times a season. Kind neat to see the Rail all lit up. I'm the LD for this particular series of shows. Taken from my iPhone, sorry for the terrible quality!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

RideTheSquirrel said:


> Here's a couple from a unique show we sometimes do. We turn an 800 seat house into an intimate 250 seat "on stage" experience a few times a season. Kind neat to see the Rail all lit up. I'm the LD for this particular series of shows. Taken from my iPhone, sorry for the terrible quality!



I really like these! It's always fun to get to light things up that normally you don't!


----------



## MarshallPope

Here are some pictures from our most recent show - Second Star to the Right. It was a student-devised piece, telling the story of Peter Pan through dance and Cirque elements. I was scenic designer, rigger, assistant aerial choreographer, build TD, performer flyer, and I had a small part in the show. The joys of working in educational theatre.


----------



## RideTheSquirrel

Pie4Weebl said:


> I really like these! It's always fun to get to light things up that normally you don't!



Yeah it's always a blast doing those! It's fun to see some "civilian" reactions, too, when they see something like that for the first time. Or look up and see all the individual instruments, etc. 

Marshall, looks good man!


----------



## techwiz24

Were in tech rehearsals for Beauty and The Beast:





Definitely the most active I've been on the sound side if things! 16 wireless packs on an analogue desk plus all music + sfx on my laptop.


----------



## TheLightmaster

i did this. It closes today.
http://www.kanatatheatre.com/archive/prods/2010s/2014-15/play4/photos.htm


----------



## alyx92

Here's a view from my desk of 'Nine' which closed last week


----------



## MarshallPope

We just finished up Shrek the Musical here. My main project was the dragon puppet. I think she turned out fairly well. 21' long, with LED eyes, fog breath, and cable-operated eyelashes and jaw. I had originally built operable, 20' wingspan wings, but they proved to be too unwieldy for the cast members assigned to operate them.


----------



## Amiers

It's not the show but "backstage" so to speak.


----------



## Scarrgo

Our Memorial Day Service...


----------



## LovelyLaurenDanielle

Here are some pictures of some of the shows I've done



Picasso At The Lapin Agile - Santa Ana College - Light Board Operator, Programmer, Set builder. Lighting Design and Set Design are not by me. Credit goes to Sean Small for that






Julius Caesar - Santa Ana College - Set Builder, Sound Board Operator, my first show with the college. Lighting Design and Set Design credit to Sean Small





Spring 2015 Dance Contest - Just finished patching, onto focus. - Santa Ana College - I was involved in all aspects of the lighting, though primarily programmer and light board operator. Lighting Design credits to Sean Small

All of the above was donce at Santa Ana College with the following gear:
Whole Hog 3
2 x DP2000
ETC+ Sensor Rack with 144 Dimmers
I'm not sure of the exact count on our conventionals for each show, because we change those around alot
8 x Color Scrollers attatched to Star Pars
20 x Selador Vivid-R
8 x Mac Entour 250
8 x Mac Aura
2 x Mac 250
2 x Coemar Pro Spot
2 x Coemar Pro Wash
2 x VL1000 AS
4ish x Roboscan 918s (This number varies wildly as they are failinig like crazy and we can't find parts to repair them anymore)

The rest of the pictures are for events I setup and run lights for. Often proms, homecomeings, etc.

For these ones, the only thing I have control over is the moving lights. I DO NOT design the props, stages, or layouts. I just setup all of the gear as per the design. Hang, address, program, and run all the lights. And at the end of the night I take it all down.


This was an old one, I forgot what for, but the setup was huge.




This was 2 weekends ago, decent sized show, most of it was wireless so wireing wasn't to bad.




This was a prom at the Cerritos Theater. Really fun to do, because there are shows there every weekend, so all the gear stays up.



This was right after I finished set up. My boss (seen with the bowl of food) was telliing me to hurry up so he could finish sound check. I was telling him to raise the boom out more. I got the boom out more, he got his sound check. That night was attrocious, because everything was on a slant, making loading and unloading awful, I barely trusted the TVs up on the 8s and 10s, had to get a bunch more sandbags before it felt solid, and I ended up tripping over the booms hydraulic jacks and ripping my leg open 

All lighting for the event company is done with:
Knock Off LED panels
Knock Off LED Spots
Kock Off LED Washes
Knock Off everything pretty much. I know what the lights are knocking off, but they are of unknown manafacturer, not mine, and I don't have to pay to get them repaired. As long as the show looks good, and they end up back in the warehouse, I'm good.

For lighting boards on those events, I use either an awful, awful Elation basic board, or a slightly less awful Leprecon LP-X48.

I should be hired at the college starting next semester, so I won't have to do the events anymore.


----------



## RideTheSquirrel

LovelyLaurenDanielle said:


> ETC+ Sensor Rack with 144 Dimmers




Wow - Cheers to you for only using 144 dimmers! I'm pretty sure that every dance show (especially festivals!) I design I end up consuming about 250 dimmers or so. Maybe I'm just spoiled though. *looks around pensively*


----------



## petercav17

RideTheSquirrel said:


> Wow - Cheers to you for only using 144 dimmers! I'm pretty sure that every dance show (especially festivals!) I design I end up consuming about 250 dimmers or so. Maybe I'm just spoiled though. *looks around pensively*



I wouldn't say you're spoiled. Dance and festivals tend to use alot more Fixtures than other shows. The last rig used at my high school ate up just under 200 dimmers, but then again we have a huge space. I feel like it all depends on the space and the type of show.

Edit: plus with Sensor, dimmer doubling can do just that, double your dimmers. That makes a rack of 144 much more versatile.


----------



## LovelyLaurenDanielle

RideTheSquirrel said:


> Wow - Cheers to you for only using 144 dimmers! I'm pretty sure that every dance show (especially festivals!) I design I end up consuming about 250 dimmers or so. Maybe I'm just spoiled though. *looks around pensively*



The shows at the theater uses nearly every dimmer we have, and then every constant power source in the house for movers and intelligent fixtures. We would love to have more dimmers, however we only have so much power and the dimmers take up most of it, with everything else going to movers and house systems. We had planned on installing another 200 amp distribution box, but that would require digging, and laying a new line into the theater, which is not cheap. On top of that, I'm not even sure their is that power available for us. Having a new line layed from the street would be a huge project. So we are stuck with what we've got.

For the events company, everything is movers, so no dimmers required, just a whole lot of generators, distribution boxes / spider boxes and an ungodly amount of cable. Everything is flash n trash for dancing, though I try to make it look sexy. Though we do use alot of led pars and uplights to light the truss and surrounding area, but that's not my area, and 95% of the time another team manages that part of the setup. The only time it becomes my concern is when I have to control the area lighting in time with the movers, but i still only manage patch and control not setup. I only setup movers, tvs, lighting truss, and sound, and I only manage and control the same.


----------



## RideTheSquirrel

Very cool @LovelyLaurenDanielle . Sounds like you keep yourself fairly busy! 

@petercav17 Multiplexing makes me want to puke in my mouth sometimes. Just being honest...lol


----------



## dreamist

A few pictures of our latest production, "Proof".. Reasonably happy with how the lighting ended up..


----------



## zwolf59661

Getting set up for a dance performance about a month ago. Onstage: raising a scrim in front of a homemade "star light" backdrop. Sadly, I don't have pics from the actual show....


----------



## SHCP

Here is my time lapse of my Strike for In The Heights last year. It's very long for a strike video, but oddly fun to watch for me. The set was very satisfying to build. Anna Louizos came out to our theater (unfortunatley after we struck) and gave us some great feedback and advice on her design process.


----------



## rsmentele

I am currently working on a High School production of _Phantom of the Opera_ (Lighting Design) if you are in the Southern Wisconsin area, it is definitely worth seeing!


----------



## Amiers

We are in the process of moving away from the 50/50 LED tape and on to EL Wire. One down three to go.The video doesn't do the costume and lights justice. There is a moment of swearing excitement so for those of you watching at work be warned.


----------



## TheaterEd

Keeping the Wisconsin posts going! Here is our time-lapse video from load in yesterday


----------



## Amiers

Christmas... In Nov.


----------



## josh88

Quick phone photo on opening night. Just a showcase/revue.


----------



## coldnorth57

i know this is a year old ....


----------



## Joshua Hoffman

I was working on my high school's student run production in the fall. Here are some pictures:










IMG_3037



__ Joshua Hoffman
__ Nov 30, 2015



The stage














IMG_2969



__ Joshua Hoffman
__ Nov 30, 2015



Focusing














IMG_3052



__ Joshua Hoffman
__ Nov 30, 2015















IMG_3062



__ Joshua Hoffman
__ Nov 30, 2015



View from the beam


----------



## dthomas32308

The Homecoming which I did at a small community theater. Had a lot bigger plans until starting to hang the show and having about 12 lekos, 6 fresnels and 3 scoops due to blown lamps and otherwise non-working fixtures.


----------



## traxifisher

demonstration video

pictures
temple lighting

concert stage lighting


----------



## Madi

http://www.broncodrama.com/guys-and-dolls.html 
Guys and Dolls happening as we speak, er... type? 

Background: I do all lighting and sound designs for a school district as well as attempt to give the theatre bug to high school students in stagecraft classes through hands on training. The district has a really nice theatre and a decent budget for shows here. At least in comparison to most other school districts around the country.


----------



## Endeavor Kowalski

Couldn't find the actual songs I designed (my computer died) but this is the rig I used movers on first. 


And the recent production of Sussical I designed. (All I have to say to the venue,why is there no frames for the cyc's!)


----------



## SHCP

We just wrapped up Seussical. Fun to build and light. Here is the strike time lapse..https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6X1npKEQajwWjhLNWdpbzFka0E/view?usp=sharing


----------



## coldnorth57

my lastest light and laser show


----------



## sdauditorium

We recently just finished up a countywide original production called LEAP: The Human Kindness Project. It wasn't produced by the school, but our space has been the host since it's inception last year. This is the only picture I could find currently, but there should be a lot more. My camera isn't good enough for shots.


----------



## MarshallPope

Here are photos from a few recent shows that I have worked on.
First, Amahl and the Night Visitors - lighting design

Footloose - lighting design

Muse Project - Scenic design (Two student-written one-acts - A play with one location [the cabin] and a musical with two) The fun part of this one was making all of the set units reversible and reconfigurable, due to our extremely limited wing space.


----------



## Jfisher2008

just closed a show at Gallaudet University


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mdan1D_RJ0xXnjGW7EBTcMX6WnwKk5f8pg/view


----------



## gmff

techieman33 said:


> Here are his pictures




jonhirsh said:


> Lets get started here are pics of a show i produced and designed the lights and sets for. and if you are in New york its playing off broadway soon. the show is called Neale Godfreys Tap Dancing Through the Board room i was going for a Broadway slash film noir look..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/sta_0022.jpg
> http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/stb_0023.jpg
> http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/IMG_0026.JPG
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think and post your own shows
> 
> Jon Hirsh[/url]


----------



## gmff

techieman33 said:


> Here are his pictures




jonhirsh said:


> Lets get started here are pics of a show i produced and designed the lights and sets for. and if you are in New york its playing off broadway soon. the show is called Neale Godfreys Tap Dancing Through the Board room i was going for a Broadway slash film noir look..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/sta_0022.jpg
> http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/stb_0023.jpg
> http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/IMG_0026.JPG
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think and post your own shows
> 
> Jon Hirsh[/url]


----------



## danhr

Just in time for the 4th, we open _1776 _at The Central New York Playhouse. Directed by and set design by Dustin M. Czarny, Lighting design by Liam Fitzpatrick, Costumes by Harlow Kisselstein. John Adams played by Bob Brown.


----------



## josh88

Not so much pictures of the show, instead I've got a time lapse of our strike/load out. It was mostly rented backdrops, platforms and periaktoi because this is a YMCA program and this was our 3 week camp production of Shrek. Hadn't tried a time lapse before and between full memory cards and dead batteries, we missed a little but know what we're doing for the next one now.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph

Kinda lousy photos but here is Pirates of Penzance, and Oklahoma!


----------



## Amiers

Sigh, Christmas.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I made a couple of lights wiggle and blink for a local band in Columbus Ohio this weekend.



Full album here


----------



## Madi

Catch Me If You Can! I'm the Lighting Designer/teacher. Our productions are completely student run. 
We made a snow machine!




More Photos: 
http://clovisunified.zenfolio.com/16catchmeifyoucan


----------



## Van

Fantastic job! 
I'm always so happy to see and hear when productions are fully student realized. I've always striven to push students to do as much as possible. And when they pull of a great production like what you've shown here, it makes the Applause all the more sweeter!

What kind of snow machine did you build?


----------



## Madi

Van said:


> Fantastic job!
> I'm always so happy to see and hear when productions are fully student realized. I've always striven to push students to do as much as possible. And when they pull of a great production like what you've shown here, it makes the Applause all the more sweeter!
> 
> What kind of snow machine did you build?


 

We actually took a disco ball motor(it was the right speed) and some sonotube together on a stand to make it. We cut some holes in the sonotube and it falls out perfectly!


----------



## coldnorth57

a little fun I get to have


----------



## MB_ED

These are from Shadowlands. I lit this show a few weeks ago. I was also very involved with the set design and I put most of it together


----------



## BillESC

Venue, 11000 sq. ft. gym. Sound, lights and video.


----------



## danhr

_Night of the Living Dead _at The Central New York Playhouse. Set designed by and directed by Dan Rowlands, lighting design by myself. Photo shot in black and white; we used R60's and monochromatic colors, makeup and costumes.


----------



## dbaxter

The set for The Flight Before Christmas (original show) at Blackfriars Theater. I used these to get the backlight effect. The trees and relief are 1/2 inch insulation foam.


----------



## BillESC

Same gym as above, different look.


----------



## BillESC

Holly Ball 2016


----------



## JimP0771

Very cool. Looks like a fun set and fun to do lighting for.


----------



## dbaxter

Here is the set for _Underpants _at Blackfriars under preset lighting:


You'll find a discussion of how the dome and kitchen area was built under the thread 'Covering Curved surfaces'.


----------



## SHCP

Here are some shots of our Spring Musical The Addams Family. Was more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## danhr

_Of Mice And Men_ at The Central New York Playhouse. Directed by Kasey Marie Polly, Set design by Kasey Marie Polly, Chris Lupia, Dan Rowlands and Justin Polly, Lighting design by Liam Fitzpatrick, George played by Dan Rowlands, Lennie played by Phil Brady, photo by Amelia Bemish.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

danhr said:


> _Of Mice And Men_ at The Central New York Playhouse. Directed by Kasey Marie Polly, Set design by Kasey Marie Polly, Chris Lupia, Dan Rowlands and Justin Polly, Lighting design by Liam Fitzpatrick, George played by Dan Rowlands, Lennie played by Phil Brady, photo by Amelia Bemish.


Looks good, how did you achieve that look/ what colors did you use?


----------



## danhr

Pie4Weebl said:


> Looks good, how did you achieve that look/ what colors did you use?


R08 in a fresnel for backlight and RGBW LED parcans in front.


----------



## TNasty

Finally got around to posting to this. Here's some pictures of the first show (and probably last) that I did the lighting for. It's West Morris Central Central Theatre's 2016-2017 fall drama- Irena's Vow. Our production of the show has been nominated for 8 total awards at the Montclair State Theatre awards, including Outstanding achievement in new media/special effects (that's me!), Outstanding achievement in live or original music (a friend of mine wrote a musical score for the entire show- wow), The Peter Filichia Award for pushing the envelope in academic theatre, Outstanding performance by a lead actor, by a lead actress, and by a supporting actress in a drama, Outstanding production of a drama, and Outstanding overall production.
Before this show, I didn't know much about lighting, or the school's system- I've acted in all three of my school years prior to this, and have only worked the booth to do simple stuff (like put up a wash for a concert, or operate equipment on a smaller scale for scenes and performances in my theatre class). So I stayed at the school almost every day for rehearsal (getting a ride home was no big deal, since my sister was in the cast), and really buckled down and did my research and tinkering (I had to keep myself from tearing everything open, since I'm that kind of guy). By the time tech week was about two or three weeks away, I was completely ready to tackle the actual physical lighting.

Here's what resulted from my countless hours of work, reading, and just thinking (to the point where people wondered if I was still conscious or not)















Sadly, there was this one light that I found the perfect blue gel for, which there weren't any pictures of. The light was used whenever there was a nightmare or solemn scene that's supposed to be more figurative than literal- it was a regular old Source 4 PARNel with the best blue gel ever- a crisp feeling blue, one that made you feel cold when you saw it, it had a certain aura to it that made you just know something bad was going to happen, and made you wonder if the scene really happened in the script's storyline, or if it was a conjuring of a character's scrambled and pressured mind or a memory the character may not be so fond of.

All of the lights were rigged, gel'd, and aimed by me, the only exception being some of the front ERS lighting, which we wound up having somebody come in to just fix due to time constraints. Building the lighting cues was a collaborative task between me and the director, bouncing ideas off of each other, pretty much just seeing what we liked. I also did all of the special effects work, such as figuring out how to make our cyc stop being a cyc and become a projector screen, figuring out how we could get some delay and reverb on one actor's mic for when he was off stage and knocking on the door and yelling like the police would.


----------



## MarshallPope

Here are a few pics from a show I scenic designed recently.
It was called "Not A Clue" - a student-devised improv parody of the board game Clue, where "not even the actors know who did it."


----------



## Colin

Long overdue portfolio updates have commenced, and while I'm at it it's about time I joined this epic thread. This is _The Trojan Women_, featuring my lighting design and technical direction. Sound design too, but you can't photograph the pants-messing rumble of the EAW SB1000s in the back of the house for the fall of Troy.


----------



## robmerow

After many years on this forum I've just now discovered this thread. A few of my favorites from various shows the past few years.


----------



## dbaxter

Here is the set for Death of a Salesman at Blackfriars Theatre, Rochester, NY. I am Tech Director with a crew of 3. Took us about 3 weeks.


----------



## Van

dbaxter said:


> Here is the set for Death of a Salesman at Blackfriars Theatre, Rochester, NY. I am Tech Director with a crew of 3. Took us about 3 weeks.


I really like the deconstructionism.


----------



## JohnD

Van said:


> I really like the deconstructionism.


That is a quote worth remembering, for those times in the future when you want to say something nice about someone's set that isn't really very good.

EDIT: I should have worded this post differently. I certainly wasn't slamming the set above. It is a wonderful set. I hope @dbaxter didn't take my comment as an insult.


----------



## Van

JohnD said:


> That is a quote worth remembering, for those times in the future when you want to say something nice about someone's set that isn't really very good.


But it is good. I think they accomplished a lot in a very tight space. Unit sets for shows that takes place in multiple locations are always a challenge. The crumbling walls mirror the ripped apart world of Willy Loman, and fam. I'd have loved to see this in under production lighting as the work lights seem to wash-out shading and aging that might be more obvious under proper colors.


----------



## dbaxter

Thanks for the comments, folks. Let's see if this link to our Facebook pictures works for you: https://www.facebook.com/Blackfriar...10018582154/10154434568457155/?type=3&theater

The buildings behind the 'house' were hung in 3 dimensions and edge lit with led tape. Made them sort of pop. I'm looking for a preshow picture and put it up when found.


----------



## dbaxter

JohnD said:


> That is a quote worth remembering, for those times in the future when you want to say something nice about someone's set that isn't really very good.
> 
> EDIT: I should have worded this post differently. I certainly wasn't slamming the set above. It is a wonderful set. I hope @dbaxter didn't take my comment as an insult.



I did have to read it twice. <grin>


----------



## jpecimage

Just discovered this thread and thought I'd share a few images.

First one is from a production of Slaughterhouse Five, second is from an adaptation of Pinocchio, and the third one is from a production of Hurlyburly. Would love to hear any thoughts anyone has any?

EDIT: I did the lighting for all three


----------



## danhr

_Chicago _at The Central New York Playhouse. Multiple sellouts, a rotating cast, a sign interpreted performance, an ornery light computer, and tonight (closing) a brief power failure (6 hours _after _ a big storm). What a ride!!! Razzle dazzle!


----------



## Stevens R. Miller

Not of the show, but perhaps this sentiment will touch a few hearts...


----------



## Aaron Clarke

Fiddler on the Roof- My first design for Richmond Civic Theatre and my first in almost 15 years. Very different staging- nothing but black platforms and a rear projection back. Pretty happy with it, can't wait till I get a bit more accustom to the quirks of the space as I had more changes to the original design then I'd like.


----------



## Silicon_Knight

Our church's Youth Choir Tour is a full musical with live orchestra. The cast, crew and orchestra are mostly youth (7th-12th grade), with some adults assisting in key positions (Dir, SM, Tech Mgr, Orch Dire, etc.). We fit the equipment in a 26' rental truck and the personnel in a charter bus. We usually do about 5 shows in the span of a week (spread across 5 different cities in a region, covering 1200+ miles during the week). Obviously our budget is very small, but it's a great experience and definitely keeps us busy!

This year's show is called "Exodus from Egypt County." It's the story of Exodus, but told as a Western Melodrama (hence the cheesy set decorations).

Sorry for the poor pictures from the booth - this is me grabbing quick pics between cues!



These pics are from a murder mystery play called "The Game's Afoot" from our local Community Theater last year. The bookcase in the USL corner slides to reveal a hidden room on the set (where the "body" was stashed a few times!). This was a great show and I even got to shoot blanks from the booth! (shouldn't every booth be equipped with a holster?)


----------



## egilson1

Pan Mass Challenge 2017 kick off broadcast. ALPS provided production design, lighting, and rigging.


----------



## josh88

egilson1 said:


> Pan Mass Challenge 2017 kick off broadcast. ALPS provided production design, lighting, and rigging.View attachment 15070


Looks great but I feel bad for whoever is going to be staring at that band's asses as they play to half the house.


----------



## Stevens R. Miller

The Sterling Playmakers is doing "42nd Street." They have a tradition of doing "silly" rehearsals at the final pick-up, where the actors adopt funny accents, wear goofy costume items, and _ad lib_ a bit here and there. Typically, the stage crew will join the ensemble up-stage, and the sound tech will substitute comical fx for the actual noises. But lighting people have a hard time getting involved, because it's hard to be funny with a light.

But, this once, I may have found a way...


----------



## Silicon_Knight

Stevens R. Miller said:


> The Sterling Playmakers is doing "42nd Street." They have a tradition of doing "silly" rehearsals at the final pick-up, where the actors adopt funny accents, wear goofy costume items, and _ad lib_ a bit here and there. Typically, the stage crew will join the ensemble up-stage, and the sound tech will substitute comical fx for the actual noises. But lighting people have a hard time getting involved, because it's hard to be funny with a light.
> 
> But, this once, I may have found a way...
> View attachment 15111



This is hilarious! Who says that techs aren't creative!?!?


----------



## JohnD

Wonderful Mr. Miller, but since you have thrown down the gauntlet how about:
Add rollerskates?
Add others as footlights?
A phalanx of minions as moving lights? (Is there a preferred collective noun for minions?....melange perhaps!)
Meanwhile what are the props crew doing? I envision some of them handing out crutches.


----------



## Stevens R. Miller

Silicon_Knight said:


> This is hilarious! Who says that techs aren't creative!?!?


Thanks! It went over quite well. The singer (Melani Drummer, as Dorothy Brock, and a bravura performance) is facing stage right. The bit begins with her actually at stage right, in spot, low GI elsewhere. The rest of the cast is upstage-left (behind her right shoulder, out of that shot). I walked up onto the stage from stage right, with the words on my shirt covered. I stood there without moving for a second, and then turned the light on (held the battery pack in my left hand). After she starts singing, Dorothy crosses to stage left. As she moved, I moved right after her, uncovering the words on my shirt. Got quite a whoop out of the rest of the cast.

But it got better than I planned. Melani didn't know what I was going to do (I only told her not to worry about it if I got on stage near her). She only saw it as it unfolded. But the song Dorothy sings at this point is all about how she realizes the man she just sent away is really the most important thing to her, and how much she realizes she needs him. What Melani did at that point was (as you can see in the picture) turn to face me, singing, "I guess I never knew how I needed you," as she walked up to me, draped that feather boa over my shoulders, and put her hands on my cheeks. The cast went nuts watching the star singing about how she can't live without her spotlight.

Sometimes, the gods just let it all work right.


----------



## z2oo

Meant to post these ages ago, but here's _Our Town_ (reimagined to involve a ~14' high/40' diameter 360-degree projection). That much projection surface with mostly black & white drawings on it was... a choice... and washed out just about all of the lighting. Fun stuff involved: RC4 wireless dimmers for the lanterns, free-standing ladders rigged to a 30' grid, the 360 screen, and the drawing of the projections controlled by the Stage Manager character's hand gestures via a hidden Kinect.


----------



## Van

azylka said:


> Meant to post these ages ago, but here's _Our Town_ (reimagined to involve a ~14' high/40' diameter 360-degree projection). That much projection surface with mostly black & white drawings on it was... a choice... and washed out just about all of the lighting. Fun stuff involved: RC4 wireless dimmers for the lanterns, free-standing ladders rigged to a 30' grid, the 360 screen, and the drawing of the projections controlled by the Stage Manager character's hand gestures via a hidden Kinect.


Fantastic Concept !


----------



## sloop

Some shots from our different shows


----------



## Aaron Clarke

A few pics from our Stage One (kids) group's production of Holes. 

Warm 'hot' feeling on the lower stage for modern time and the flashbacks were almost all done on the upper platform in a very cool color palette while the boys continued to 'dig'. on the stage in silhouette. 

I placed two 1000k 8" Fresnel about 2 feet behind the scrim to play as the sun along with a handful of cloud gobos so each day could take on a different look. 

Note: if you want that chipped, gouged, distressed look on your stage floor give 6 middle school boys shovels and tell them to pretend to dig.


----------



## danhr

Frost/Nixon at the Central New York Playhouse. We built a homebrew system of practical studio cameras, headset intercoms, TV monitors and projectors.


----------



## Amiers

Got to hang NIB ovation 190s and had to change the barrel and couldn’t help but take a barreless picture while focusing.


----------



## sdauditorium

Here's a handful from one of our final dress rehearsals of "Into the Woods" by Southern Door High School. Hope to get some better ensemble shots to give a bit better look at lighting.


----------



## garyvp

Most recent set was for Lynn Nottages's _Ruined_, one of my favorite sets in recent years. Learned some new techniques - rusting the barrels, working with bamboo.


----------



## TheaterEd

Just wrapped Almost Maine. My first time directing as well as running all the tech crews. Note to self: Next time you direct Hire someone to be your TD. Glad to have a week off before we start the build for Les Mis.
It was a lot of fun seeing the audience react to the Aurora happening over head. It also made a great distraction for the scene changes.


----------



## Amiers

Corporate world is a whole different beast. But worth showing. Picture doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## Stevens R. Miller

Amiers said:


> Corporate world is a whole different beast. But worth showing. Picture doesn’t do it justice.



Sweet. That's a SmartFade ML, is it not? What kind of cues/FX/etc did this setting call for?


----------



## Amiers

Stevens R. Miller said:


> Sweet. That's a SmartFade ML, is it not? What kind of cues/FX/etc did this setting call for?



You got a keen eye. I was given no direction. Generally a corporate general session is logo colors and a few different looks. 

Personally I set up about 10 looks. And try to get individual control over every fixture. 

This called for 12 uplights. And originally 8 stage wash. They didn’t get the right room so I lost 4 stage wash lights as the truss didn’t fit the room but I digress. 

My looks range from as crazy as a multi color fade to just a basic blue. 

They never ask for much and I always go above and beyond because I’m still new to this world. 

I ran everything from mem faders and turned on my bump buttons. 




The tape is for people if I walk away the rest are for me to busk.


----------



## Stevens R. Miller

Amiers said:


> The tape is for people if I walk away...



What? Who would touch it? We all know that, if you leave your lighting console unattended, everyone is respectful and keeps their hands off of it .

If you don't mind my asking, how did you get the gig? And did you do it all solo? Certainly sounds like they got quality work.


----------



## Amiers

I am freelancing this one as just a L1. Through a company out of Cali called AVent Techs, they are nation wide in most major cities. I’ll let you do the research. 

If you are looking for side work they are good to use. If you looking to make a job out of it then do your homework and know how to operate well and fast. Corporate is fast paced and don’t like rehearsals. 

Lucky for me lighting is pretty easy. Set it and forget it. Unless you get bored and give a different look per speaker. 

Oh and you must be able to sit and stay awake for 15 hours and able to function at the drop of a hat after not doing anything for 6 hours.


----------



## Stevens R. Miller

Amiers said:


> I am freelancing this one as just a L1. Through a company out of Cali called AVent Techs, they are nation wide in most major cities. I’ll let you do the research.


Thanks, I'll check it out!

> Oh and you must be able to sit and stay awake for 15 hours and able to function at the drop of a hat after not doing anything for 6 hours.


A fifteen-hour banquet? Are you sure it didn't just _seem_ like fifteen hours ?

Back when I was in politics, I was one of those people at the tables more often than I could count. Not only must one be able to tolerate long periods of boredom with sudden demands for attention, one must _look interested_ the whole time, as well.

Although, I got to meet Buzz Aldrin at one of these things. That was pretty cool, and my interest was sincere.


----------



## Amiers

The count was 10 for load in, 15 in meetings yesterday, idk today but will be close to 15 + load out. 

So yeah long days and totally different from theatre.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I'm out running around with my OG touring client. R1X Spots, Colorado Solo 1 Sidelights, Nexus 4x1 uplights, megalite strobes as downs on the cyc, alumimum screen over a grey cyc and whatever the venue of the day has in house.


----------



## dbaxter

Production of GlennGerry Glenn Ross at Blackfriars Theatre, Rochester, NY 
The Chinese restaurant is three large panels set in front of the real estate office, They roll off and hide behind the map and coat rack on SR. That wall is actually 2 4x10' doors.


----------



## jtweigandt

Gratuitous God Complex shot of Cats


----------



## danhr

_Flowers For Algernon _at The Central New York Playhouse. Directed by William Edward White, Set design by Navroz M. Dabu, Scenic Artist Karen Greenfield, Lighting Design by Sarah Anson. Photo courtesy AB photography.


----------



## Aaron Clarke

Pic from last night dress rehearsal for Tarzan.


Huge kudos to the set designer and team for a remarkable jungle set with just a few hundred dollars in their budget.


----------



## Taniith

We don't open for another week, but I just spent the entire day (and night) getting these LED tubes working and wanted to share them with *someone*. For our upcoming production of Heathers.


----------



## Amiers

Interesting design. Do you have individual led pixel control or just tube control?


----------



## Taniith

Just per-tube control. Didn't have the budget for per-pixel tape, sadly.

If I did it again, I think I'd try just having one high-power LED at each end pointing into the tube. That seems much easier to get setup.

The show takes place at 'Westerberg Highschool,' which is why there are a bunch of W's. School spirit! >.>


----------



## zwolf59661

Taniith said:


> We don't open for another week, but I just spent the entire day (and night) getting these LED tubes working and wanted to share them with *someone*. For our upcoming production of Heathers.View attachment 16196


Just curious..... What did you use for the tubes?


----------



## Taniith

zwolf59661 said:


> Just curious..... What did you use for the tubes?


The cheapest thing I could find that was clear and tube-ish was these flourescent tube guards: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASE-of-24...-F32-46-1-16-for-48-Tube-NO-CAPS/131572326301

I sanded them and sprayed them to try to diffuse them, but you could still see the individual LEDS. Then I found that the cheap paper they use to cover exam beds in medical offices wrapped around the tube diffuses them great without killing the output (please ignore the mess behind the tube):




And then to reflect more light outward/away from the band sitting behind the tubes, and to give me something to attach the LEDs to, I made a reflector of sorts out of a roll of mylar-ish stuff we have lying around:


----------



## EdSavoie

Photo of actors practicing their bows, with act III lighting in the background for our production of _The Boyfriend._


----------



## dbaxter

Blackfriars Theatre set for _When We Were Young and Unafraid_ . I hate doing kitchens! But needs must. This one had working cabinets and running water in the sink.


----------



## danhr

_Hamlet _at The Central New York Playhouse. Directed by Margot Reed, Scenic design by Chris Lupia and William Edward White, Lighting design by William Edward White, Video tech by myself.

in photo 1 the ghost is projected onto tobacco cloth via a live camera offstage. Photos by AB photography.


----------



## Amiers

LD for full packed ballroom day 2. With a days worth of practice on the Hog at home with a visualizor


----------



## Crisp image

OK folks this is my latest show/Set build. It is for fiddler on the roof. It only cost me a few hundred dollars (AUD) mostly on paint




The top pic is the house interior. The 6ft door opens out using some automation. the middle pic is a detail pic of the weather boards. Each one is individually painted with 4 coats of paint and the bottom pic is the fill set which spans across the stage. 15m wide 3.6m high and 2.4 off the Cyc to allow pass through and entry points
This is for the community youth theatre company that I am involved with. Hope you like my build and to keep it on the lighting theme the sconce lights are LED tape inside which flickers like a candle and in the fire place there is a wireless DMX system which is 3 strips of Tape for the fire and 4 fans to make the fire move. 
Regards
Geoff


----------



## Amy Worrall

Sorry for bad photos — taken from the lighting box! This is from our recent production of Oliver.


----------



## dbaxter

A couple shots of _Anna in the Tropics_ set at Blackfriars.
Pretty straight forward, except for sourcing the rough sawed planks and tobacco leaves. Being in upstate NY made the first easy, the second harder.


----------



## dbaxter

Came across an old design from 2012 I wanted to share as it was the last time I was onstage too. It's a production of _It's A Wonderful Life _as a radio play. My station is over SL. We did all the sounds live. You can see the wind machine, door frame, baseball glove. There were dishes, corn flakes for walking in snow, and a big tub of water with a plunger for going off the bridge. Great fun.


----------



## robmerow

Titanic the Musical


----------



## Pie4Weebl

robmerow said:


> Titanic the Musicall


Lighting looks good, and that video design is very well done!


----------



## josh88

Been awhile since I've done one of these. Just wrapped up an opera of The Magic Flute. 6 projectors upstage, 4 mac quantum's for specials and effects and a symphony in the pit. First picture was before we had set the booms in place.


----------



## Amiers

14x40 LED WALL

We spent more time getting the cases off the truck, the stage set ( janky af), and the bottom row than we did building the thing. 




Every other Dept was done hours before we were lol.


----------



## Van

josh88 said:


> Been awhile since I've done one of these. Just wrapped up an opera of The Magic Flute. 6 projectors upstage, 4 mac quantum's for specials and effects and a symphony in the pit. First picture was before we had set the booms in place.View attachment 16890


Ok, so my response to that first pic is, "Illumination, Confirmed."


----------



## josh88

Van said:


> Ok, so my response to that first pic is, "Illumination, Confirmed."


Completely true though, it was The Magic Flute, which apparently is full of illuminati/free mason iconography and influences.


----------



## dbaxter

Some recent shows. Avenue Q and Little Woman. I think you can tell which is which. Ave Q had, of course, a second story behind the windows so the puppets could pop out. We had the Broadway puppets and the run was sold out before we opened. Little Women had several scenes. You can see New York City apt. over SR and the writing bedroom on SL. We projected "outside" images on the oval in the middle. The house in summer and winter, NYC skyline, the Aunt's house, etc.


----------



## dbaxter

This is our Rocky Horror Show set. Lots of details, lots of foam. More moving parts than we've ever done. A cage (with person) that went came down (far SR, not in picture), trap door in the center with a lift to the second level, a hidden entry door in the middle. Those two round green gears open to reveal 'control panels'. A runway with running lights comes out of the bottom circle center. The panel with the submarine picture is a revolve to show the narrator. The fire pole is slid down by multiple people. The two gears under the stairs pull out and become stools on wheels. SR you can see another cart that comes out to dance on. The two monitors show 'security' images from a remote networked computer, controlled in the booth. Oh, and way on top you can pick out the 20' wide rolled up muslin screen for the opening and closing projections.


----------



## Federico Nieto El Gazi




----------



## macsound

dbaxter said:


> View attachment 17060
> Some recent shows. Avenue Q and Little Woman. I think you can tell which is which. Ave Q had, of course, a second story behind the windows so the puppets could pop out. We had the Broadway puppets and the run was sold out before we opened. Little Women had several scenes. You can see New York City apt. over SR and the writing bedroom on SL. We projected "outside" images on the oval in the middle. The house in summer and winter, NYC skyline, the Aunt's house, etc.View attachment 17058


IN Avenue Q, there's one fixture on HL that has a scroller on it. 
I'm interested in why that seems to be the only scroller in the plot, what kind of boxy fixture that is, and what you used it for.


----------



## dbaxter

macsound said:


> IN Avenue Q, there's one fixture on HL that has a scroller on it.
> I'm interested in why that seems to be the only scroller in the plot, what kind of boxy fixture that is, and what you used it for.


We have 8 scrollers hung, the others are just not in the picture. They are set to criss-cross the stage such that we can change the color of the whole stage. The four on one side have a different scroll gel set than the other side so we can do that warm color/cool color thing designers like. They keep telling me LED's will be in the budget one of these years.


----------



## SHCP

Here are pics from Arsenic & Old Lace and our Winter Chorus Concert. Our students built many of the props from scratch and designed all the lighting. They did very nice work this year!


----------



## SHCP

dbaxter said:


> This is our Rocky Horror Show set. Lots of details, lots of foam. More moving parts than we've ever done. A cage (with person) that went came down (far SR, not in picture), trap door in the center with a lift to the second level, a hidden entry door in the middle. Those two round green gears open to reveal 'control panels'. A runway with running lights comes out of the bottom circle center. The panel with the submarine picture is a revolve to show the narrator. The fire pole is slid down by multiple people. The two gears under the stairs pull out and become stools on wheels. SR you can see another cart that comes out to dance on. The two monitors show 'security' images from a remote networked computer, controlled in the booth. Oh, and way on top you can pick out the 20' wide rolled up muslin screen for the opening and closing projections.


Great paint work. Really nice design!


----------



## Ancient Engineer

I got called to "help" a local little theater do some lighting for Little Women.

The rep plot was NOT doing them any favors...

So, this is about 70% complete.










20190115_000052[1]



__ Ancient Engineer
__ Jan 15, 2019



Little Women BSA 2019


----------



## Ancient Engineer

This is getting pretty close. The angles in the space are funky (i.e. low) it is hard to get a good 45deg. without nailing instruments to the roofing...









20190115_013223[1]



__ Ancient Engineer
__ Jan 15, 2019















20190115_013227[1]



__ Ancient Engineer
__ Jan 15, 2019


----------



## RonHebbard

Ancient Engineer said:


> This is getting pretty close. The angles in the space are funky (i.e. low) it is hard to get a good 45deg. without nailing instruments to the roofing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190115_013223[1]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ancient Engineer
> __ Jan 15, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190115_013227[1]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ancient Engineer
> __ Jan 15, 2019


 *@Ancient Engineer* I used to light productions in a basement venue with a similar lack of height. I bought a dozen cast iron plumber's flanges intended for anchoring 1/2" schedule 40 iron pipe via four screw holes and had a machinist fabricate threaded reducers to reduce the 1/2" schedule 40 openings down to 1/2" - 13 for standard hex bolts. This allowed me to anchor flanges across two tongue and grooved planks of the exposed sub floors or on the bottoms, tops or sides of heating ducts or ducts for the pipe organ upstairs. I fastened the flanges to wood using a variety of wood screws and to the ducts with self-drilling TEK screws. If / when I removed a flange from an air duct, I filled the holes with pan or round head screws to prevent air from escaping and whistling noise. Using the flanges allowed me to essentially bolt fixture yokes directly to metal without the need for a normal C-clamp and allowed me to get the fixtures just that little bit higher. I had to purchase 1/2 - 13 hex bolts of only 3/4" length so they wouldn't extend beyond the flanges once the fixtures were installed. If the bolts were too long, their extra length would effectively serve as a jack and attempt to rip the flange from its mounting surface. 
Posting from north of Donald's walls. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## SHCP

Ancient Engineer said:


> This is getting pretty close. The angles in the space are funky (i.e. low) it is hard to get a good 45deg. without nailing instruments to the roofing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190115_013223[1]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ancient Engineer
> __ Jan 15, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190115_013227[1]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ancient Engineer
> __ Jan 15, 2019


I like what you have done here, particularly the light from the US alcove.
If your space has a very low ceiling, it is often a good idea to add practical fixtures to your set. On this set, I would add wall sconces and lamps to add some warmth to the room and give it a little more realism. If you can, a chandelier is always nice to a period set.
Nice work!
Tim


----------



## dbaxter

Here is our take on creating New York City for _Ordinary Days. _Complete with the paper drop from the thread of that topic.

Total of 20 sheets of 4x8 by 1" foam. I really wanted to do led tape behind some of the panels, but it just didn't work out time wise.


----------



## SHCP

dbaxter said:


> Here is our take on creating New York City for _Ordinary Days. _Complete with the paper drop from the thread of that topic.View attachment 17461View attachment 17462View attachment 17463
> 
> Total of 20 sheets of 4x8 by 1" foam. I really wanted to do led tape behind some of the panels, but it just didn't work out time wise.


I like this very much! Lovely design and I bet it lit really well!


----------



## Ancient Engineer

I like it! 

I can imagine doing this sort of thing with all the scrap "ends" laying around the scene shop...


----------



## Amiers

Been a hot minute since I posted something. A dance company that’s passing through SCPA.


----------



## DuckJordan

Photo from the lighting booth, Anyone recognize the movie?


----------



## LLDeen

"Step In Time" from Mary Poppins Jr put on by a local school on our stage. The best lighting scene I made in the show.


----------



## ChrisB_SanDiego

Amiers said:


> Been a hot minute since I posted something. A dance company that’s passing through SCPA.
> View attachment 17510View attachment 17511View attachment 17512



Very nice. I have always been a huge fan of a grid of white spots straight down. One of my favorite looks for sure.


----------



## danhr

_Mamma Mia!_ at The Central New York Playhouse. Photo by AB photography.


----------



## BillESC

Casino Night for the Boys & Girls Club.


----------



## Taniith

We just opened a production of Cabaret that I LD'd, including building a vacuform machine to make our own clam-shell footlights.


----------



## LLDeen

Aaron Lewis concert from this past weekend. Keeping it simple.


----------



## EdSavoie

I was lighting Operator and general technician for a production of _Next To Normal_



eyesonwindsor review
519 Magazine Review
Reviews linked for more of the images, as well as their source.


----------



## macsound

BillESC said:


> Casino Night for the Boys & Girls Club.


Are these just inkies or Par16s or is the depth deceiving me?


----------



## BillESC

Latest install by ESC. 188" 16:9 projection screen in 100+ year old brick building.


----------



## dbaxter

Catching up on my set pics. The first is _Mauritius. _Nothing tricky here except maybe the hand-built display case wheeled around so the lighting was by radio-controlled battery LED strip. The other three are from _The Undeniable Sound of Right Now,_ which opens tomorrow. Catering by a local brewery, so the bar will actually be serving beer/wine to the crowd before the show. The band setup looks real because it is. They play before the show too. Whatever it takes to get folks in the seats!


----------



## Aaron Clarke

dbaxter said:


> View attachment 17987View attachment 17988View attachment 17989View attachment 17990
> Catching up on my set pics. The first is _Mauritius. _Nothing tricky here except maybe the hand-built display case wheeled around so the lighting was by radio-controlled battery LED strip. The other three are from _The Undeniable Sound of Right Now,_ which opens tomorrow. Catering by a local brewery, so the bar will actually be serving beer/wine to the crowd before the show. The band setup looks real because it is. They play before the show too. Whatever it takes to get folks in the seats!



The faux truss? look like its just 2x2's and maybe a little smaller for the webbing?
I need to make some of those up this fall and have just started to think how to do it. Been debating building something or trying to find old antenna tower.


----------



## Aaron Clarke

I've been quite busy and haven't posted much. Here's some shots from some of my work this season. 
First, The outsiders, set design. The entire house moved upstage 10' to provide an acting area for other scenes. 

New Year's Eve Gala- Come to the Cabaret! Event and lighting design. 


Robin Hood for our children's group. Set and lighting design, painting by a fantastic local artist. The story book stood 12' tall, 6' wide pages and turned for each new scene.


----------



## dbaxter

Aaron Clarke said:


> The faux truss? look like its just 2x2's and maybe a little smaller for the webbing?
> I need to make some of those up this fall and have just started to think how to do it. Been debating building something or trying to find old antenna tower.


It's 2" foam insulation cut into strips. It is dense and light enough, you can screw it together (gently) and it holds.
{edit} I should point out, those lights aren't real, just mailing tube. And the chain is yellow plastic, painted black and is decorative. The 'truss' is suspended by 4 tie lines. It hardly weighs 2 pounds.


----------



## LLDeen

Herman's Hermits starring Peter Noone I got to light a month ago.


----------



## Darin

"The Tempest" - Wittenberg University. Scenery and Lighting by yours truly


----------



## Darin

This is the show I just lit, opens tomorrow night. "Holmes and Watson"


----------



## dbaxter

Everybody has done this show at least once in their career!


----------



## EdSavoie

We just closed our run of Carrie:
Album for source content


----------



## Colin

Started to pick through a backlog of about 7000 shots this weekend. Here's _The Glass Menagerie_ featuring my lighting design and technical direction.


----------



## RonHebbard

Colin said:


> Started to pick through a backlog of about 7000 shots this weekend. Here's _The Glass Menagerie_ featuring my lighting design and technical direction.
> View attachment 18250View attachment 18251View attachment 18252View attachment 18253View attachment 18254View attachment 18255View attachment 18256View attachment 18257View attachment 18258View attachment 18259


 *@Colin* Did you have a tiny speaker secreted within the Victrola's horn and play music cues from within the actual horn*? *
Were the candles in the candelabra real or electronic*?? * 
Did you use a 90 volt source alternating at 25 Hertz to make the phones sound correct when rang*??? * ( Compared to how incorrect phones sound if / when rang by a 60 Hz. source. ) 
Inquiring minds (and nosy old geezers from Canada) want to know. 

Sure looks pretty including the projection. I loved the angles and colors of your down, back and cross lights coupled with your director's blocking her / his cast such that they aren't shadowing each other's faces. Having a director who's attuned to various angles of lighting is a joy, if / when you're fortunate enough to work with one. 
Your costume designer's period costumes look appropriately magnificent and show off your lighting effectively. 
Footwear appeared appropriately period as well. 
My vision is no longer adequate to speak to the makeup nor my expertise adequate to speak to the quality of wigs / timeliness of hair styling. 
Thanks for posting your photos. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Colin

RonHebbard said:


> *@Colin* Did you have a tiny speaker secreted within the Victrola's horn and play music cues from within the actual horn*? *



I just hid a speaker behind the column right next to it. Good enough for me at that distance. The music in the play fades in and out of the reality of the room, across time and memory and so on, so its source could and should be hard to pin down at times anyway. I underscored the whole play with various renditions of the old standard "A Bird in a Gilded Cage", choosing from recordings in period for Dad's record collection where appropriate, and from later recordings that follow Tom through time as he relates his memory. Since there's _always_ a Victrola in a season of theatre, I've kept for years a collection of needle noises and now a Victrola-ish EQ saved on our M32. Nothing exposes the artifice of a carefully hidden effect speaker like a "now brilliantly remastered in stunning HD audio!" track supposedly coming from a well-used phonograph.


RonHebbard said:


> Were the candles in the candelabra real or electronic*?? *



The candle effect was real, designed in cooperation with our fire marshal. This one is a little more complex than some given blocking, proximity to flowing costumes and the newspaper called for "to catch the drippings". Happy to share an example of a successful hazard assessment and safety plan if anyone wants to know how to impress their AHJ so they can have nice things. Beeswax has a good burn rate and color, and smells wonderful.


RonHebbard said:


> Did you use a 90 volt source alternating at 25 Hertz to make the phones sound correct when rang*??? * ( Compared to how incorrect phones sound if / when rang by a 60 Hz. source. )
> Inquiring minds (and nosy old geezers from Canada) want to know.



The calls in this show are all outgoing, so no need, but I've never built the circuit before because I've always had access to a Tele-Q with variable frequency 12-60Hz. Check your notes - I think 20Hz would put us in St Louis, whereas 25Hz would give it a British accent. In this show (for which I was not prop master) the phone had no cord and just floated around on that table - a pet peeve of mine but fine in the spirit of the particular play - nobody cares to call on them, and the cord's cut anyway. Amanda definitely talks to herself and hears voices talking back.


RonHebbard said:


> Having a director who's attuned to various angles of lighting is a joy, if / when you're fortunate enough to work with one.



Well, my usual directors are good at listening when I ask to tweak blocking to be less a blockage, but when appropriate I also tend to focus side light at not-quite-side angles so it can squeeze around L/R blockages. Booms often pan upstage 5-15 degrees, high sides often pan downstage sometimes as far as being a diagonal back angle more than side. Especially in anything Tennessee Williams, those slashing angles are useful for talking about conflict and distance and longing and all that.


----------



## RonHebbard

Colin said:


> I just hid a speaker behind the column right next to it. Good enough for me at that distance. The music in the play fades in and out of the reality of the room, across time and memory and so on, so its source could and should be hard to pin down at times anyway. I underscored the whole play with various renditions of the old standard "A Bird in a Gilded Cage", choosing from recordings in period for Dad's record collection where appropriate, and from later recordings that follow Tom through time as he relates his memory. Since there's _always_ a Victrola in a season of theatre, I've kept for years a collection of needle noises and now a Victrola-ish EQ saved on our M32. Nothing exposes the artifice of a carefully hidden effect speaker like a "now brilliantly remastered in stunning HD audio!" track supposedly coming from a well-used phonograph.


 *@Colin* Pristine and sans all clicks, pops 'n scratches; or an apparently 78.26 RPM vinyl disc with a 33 1/3 RPM scratch artificially overlaid upon it. Thanks for your reply. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## rsmentele

Made this beast for the last show I just closed. 

8' Tall, about 20' long. Over 10,000 watts


----------



## RonHebbard

rsmentele said:


> Made this beast for the last show I just closed.
> 
> 8' Tall, about 20' long. Over 10,000 watts


 *@rsmentele* How many circuits, dimmers or non-dims, does it chase or light sequentially, or perform any other "tricks". Does it support the production or steal focus for itself? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## rsmentele

It was spread across 8 20A circuits. The system was recently changed to all LED, so shoebox dimmers were used for control. Each letter was two channels of control for chase and flash functionality. if you notice, the lines of bulbs line up horizontally, so each line alternated control channel.




I also had 12 universes of pixel tape in the stairs. Control provided by E.L.M. software as the last time is ran LED tape on my console, it bogged down when processing effects. First time using it and I was IMPRESSED! The best part is, it's super affordable
https://www.fullcompass.com/prod/53...rol-and-playback-software-16-universe-licensehttps://www.fullcompass.com/prod/53...rol-and-playback-software-16-universe-license


----------



## RonHebbard

rsmentele said:


> It was spread across 8 20A circuits. The system was recently changed to all LED, so shoebox dimmers were used for control. Each letter was two channels of control for chase and flash functionality. if you notice, the lines of bulbs line up horizontally, so each line alternated control channel.
> View attachment 18269
> 
> 
> I also had 12 universes of pixel tape in the stairs. Control provided by E.L.M. software as the last time is ran LED tape on my console, it bogged down when processing effects. First time using it and I was IMPRESSED! The best part is, it's super affordable
> https://www.fullcompass.com/prod/53...rol-and-playback-software-16-universe-licensehttps://www.fullcompass.com/prod/53...rol-and-playback-software-16-universe-license


 *@rsmentele* _NEAT!_ Thus you could have lit it sequentially as well. Thanks for your reply. Neither LED's nor LED tape existed in my days shortly past the creative wicking of whale oil. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## egilson1

This years Pan Mass Challenge broadcast set.


----------



## pyrotechnician

@egilson1:

That's a nice installation. Could you describe your media server setup? There seem to be at least two independent systems, one for the center screen, and one for the side panels.


----------



## Crisp image

Here is the look of Aladdin Jr we are in tech for. I built this along with 2 others. The magic carpet moves and goes up and down. This was the cast unveiling today. I now move from set builder to lighting tech.


----------



## BillESC

Found a picture of an event I lit from long long ago.


----------



## BillESC

Here's another one from 1985


----------



## danhr

Uncle Fester (Benjamin Wells) professes his love of the moon as the ancestors look on in _The Addams Family_ at The Central New York Playhouse. Photo courtesy AB photography.


----------



## dbaxter

Detroit '67 set. It's still Tech Week in this, so the floor gets a little more "concretey" and a couple posters are added to the walls. Looks pretty simple, but all those blocks are individual, the stairs will support 700 pounds ( a couple big actors carry a woman down them)

, and the sink works. Projections are added during scene changes showing the Detroit riot. Go to the Blackfriars Theatre Facebook page for more pictures.


----------



## RonHebbard

dbaxter said:


> Detroit '67 set. It's still Tech Week in this, so the floor gets a little more "concretey" and a couple posters are added to the walls. Looks pretty simple, but all those blocks are individual, the stairs will support 700 pounds ( a couple big actors carry a woman down them)View attachment 18608
> , and the sink works. Projections are added during scene changes showing the Detroit riot. Go to the Blackfriars Theatre Facebook page for more pictures.


 *@dbaxter* Will handrails be added to the stairs, or perhaps I'm not seeing them*?* 
Is there / will there be a projection screen or is the set your projection surface*?? *
Gravity fed sink or supplied from a backstage source*???* 
How do you handle drainage from the sink's drain*????*
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## dbaxter

The stairs are 40" wide and people are comfortable going up and down without a handrail. The "Detroit '67" in the picture is a projection and the others go in the same place. It's just eggshell black on the back wall. There is, indeed, some falloff in brightness as you sit off axis (buy your tickets sooner). The sink water comes from a hose to the backstage washtub with a siphon connector and just drains into a plastic tub backstage. They really only use it to rinse out some bar rags.
As a side note, there are 60 light cues and 241 sound cues (layers of music, crowd noise, tanks, sirens) and our Stage Manager sits and runs them all.


----------



## Van

dbaxter said:


> Detroit '67 set. It's still Tech Week in this, so the floor gets a little more "concretey" and a couple posters are added to the walls. Looks pretty simple, but all those blocks are individual, the stairs will support 700 pounds ( a couple big actors carry a woman down them)View attachment 18608
> , and the sink works. Projections are added during scene changes showing the Detroit riot. Go to the Blackfriars Theatre Facebook page for more pictures.


LOVE that CMU wall!


----------



## dbaxter

Van - 1/2" ply cut into blocks and rounded edges by router. Cut to fit at corners and windows. Time consuming, but comments like yours make it worthwhile.


----------



## EdSavoie

Something a little different, Impact wrestling at St. Clair college:



...and a new (rented) toy


----------



## BillESC

Tonights work with the Phillidelphia String Quartet.


----------



## BillESC

Act two


----------



## Darin

From our recent production of "Spring Awakening". I designed the scenery and lighting.


----------



## BillESC

My Rotary Club's Christmas part y.


----------



## BillESC

This evening, the Barefoot Movement.

Preset and show scenes.


----------



## BillESC

The 124th Holly Ball

Our 14h time providing sound, lighting, 3 camera shoot and multiple flat screen monitors in the club.


----------



## macsound

What's the switching software?


----------



## dbaxter

Here is _Peter and the Star Catcher_ at Blackfriars. I projected some slow moving clouds on the upper sail for preset along with some wave sounds. The stairs SR are portable and moved around for scenes as needed. We almost had to air-drop the percussionist into place. He had lots of toys!


----------



## Aaron Clarke

Richmond Civic Theatre's productions of Calendar Girls and Then the Stage One Youth Theatre Emma: A pop Musical. Production design for both. I've bee very bad at not taking pictures during shows. 

Final Scene- Calendar Girls



Emma: A Pop Musical- Stage setting and then on of the promo shots using the show logo.


----------



## stephendean

*Going Postal - post office on fire. Unseen Theatre*


----------



## josh88

Currently finishing up La Boheme.


----------



## dbaxter

_Next To Normal _at my theater. About 120 feet of LED tape and 5 oversize shower curtains on the sliding doors and house. The hardboard floor (see posts in that thread) is doing nicely after a couple shows.


----------



## josh88

Nothing really lighting related in this particular picture, but this is a panorama of my stage tonight for the percussion show that we've got going on. I think we could have fit a few more drums on stage.


----------



## Catherder

josh88 said:


> Nothing really lighting related in this particular picture, but this is a panorama of my stage tonight for the percussion show that we've got going on. I think we could have fit a few more drums on stage.



The only thing that stage needs ... is more cowbell!


----------



## josh88

Catherder said:


> The only thing that stage needs ... is more cowbell!


They had a literal brake drum... drum. But I dont think there was a single cowbell in sight.


----------



## dbaxter

A brake drum is required for the opening of _Les Mis. _It does have a distinct clang to it.


----------



## josh88

dbaxter said:


> A brake drum is required for the opening of _Les Mis. _It does have a distinct clang to it.


Did Les Mis twice last year lol. I'm ready for a brake. *ba dum tiss*


----------



## essentials

Modern musical adaptation of Cyrano de Bergerac


----------



## JohnD

dbaxter said:


> A brake drum is required for the opening of _Les Mis. _It does have a distinct clang to it.


Another user of brake drum percussion is Tom Waits, mostly in his Swordfishtrombone and Rain Dogs days. He called it "junkyard orchestration". He also used a battery powered megaphone for vocal processing.


----------



## Darin

I have no idea why my images are broken (top of the page) but I can't go in to edit it either


----------



## soundlight

All those timecoded lightshows I did in college and at my first job after college have come in handy over the past few years as I've been programming lighting for a bunch of bands, here's one from last year since I'm missing live music like crazy right now.


----------



## LLDeen

My theatre along with our resident theatre company put this together, all in one night. I was fortunate enough to be asked if I would help by designing the lights.


----------



## BillESC

My first event of 2020. July 4th wedding. Lighting and softgoods by ESC


----------



## BillESC

The same venue was flattened by an EF2 tornado this past Tuesday. The path was 17 miles long and came within one and a half miles of my house.


----------



## TimMc

Ouch. Glad you and your home were safe, Bill!


----------



## FMEng

The construction looks flimsy. By comparison, the tree looks like it lost a couple of small branches, and the building in the corner didn't even loose a shingle. I suspect that the shed was built without any engineering, and no code inspection.


----------



## BillESC

The tornado at times pinpointed trees and at other times cut a wide swath. Hope you can see this FB Video.


----------



## almorton

Here's one of mine from a couple of years ago. The show was for our young players, doing Grimm's Tales. The set had to double as an enchanted/haunted forest, day and night, various palaces, a spooky attic, a prison and so on. This is it in its spooky forest guise.


----------



## MarshallPope

Yesterday, we filmed a production of The Buddy Holly Story for streaming and drive-in-theatre showings. (6-camera shoot) Pre-rehearsal quarantine periods as recommended, daily health checks, masks only removed for streaming, all wind instrument parts were recorded in isolated booths and dubbed in. Any wardrobe crew having contact with actors wore full gown-mask-shield-gloves. Any shared props were disinfected before re-use. All hand-offs were eliminated. No actors touched or handed anything to each other at any point. All blocking was done with 6-foot+ social distancing in mind. Each actor had an individual vinyl-partitioned dressing station. Tech tables were distanced throughout the theatre. Scene and costume shops had mask and sanitization requirements, as well as individual work stations and tools as much as feasible.

Buddy: The Buddy Holly Story
The Rev Theatre Company, Auburn NY
Producing Artistic Director, Brett Smock
Director/Choreographer: Richard J. Hinds
Associate Director/Choreographer: Anthony Raimondi
Music Director: Ethan Andersen
Scenic Designer: Adam Koch
Lighting Designer: Jose Santiago
Sound Designer: Kevin Heard
Costume Designer: Tiffany Howard
Hair & Makeup Designer: Al Annotto
Props Designer: Marshall Pope
Stage Manager: Nolan Todd
Production Manager: Michael J. Iannelli
Photography: Ron Heerkins Jr / Goat Factory Media


----------



## essentials




----------



## jtweigandt

How many of us see this view in our minds even when we are sitting in a regular seat? 
I have to purposely quiet my mind to watch a show, and not dissect all the tech. 
Show of hands.. guilty??


----------



## almorton

Yup. Friend of mine said she also regularly catches herself analysing the rig and how it's being used.


----------



## TimMc

jtweigandt said:


> How many of us see this view in our minds even when we are sitting in a regular seat?
> I have to purposely quiet my mind to watch a show, and not dissect all the tech.
> Show of hands.. guilty??View attachment 21377


Dunno, looks like a bunch of lampie kit to me. But it's so hard to get meaningful pictures of audio.... /nudge, wink


----------



## almorton

Best to just nod and smile at the humheads. Keeps them happy and makes them feel included


----------



## Crisp image

I need to see a show at least twice. Once for the tech, sets and so on and once to "see the show


----------



## jtweigandt

TimMc said:


> Dunno, looks like a bunch of lampie kit to me. But it's so hard to get meaningful pictures of audio.... /nudge, wink


But with good lighting and a long lens, you can see 2 mic elements in Mr Bank's bowler derby hat brim, and one in his hairline.


----------



## RonHebbard

jtweigandt said:


> But with good lighting and a long lens, you can see 2 mic elements in Mr. Bank's bowler derby hat brim, and one in his hairline.


Are they for stereo with a redundant mono back-up OR for a Hammond style tremolo effect as he rotates?? 
Think POSITIVE. 
Test NEGATIVE. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## dbaxter

Guilty as charged.


----------



## ACTSTech

Now if I could just get everyone here to post their lighting plots along with pictures, I wouldn't have to think anymore...

I'm embarrassed to even look at pictures of the junk I call a show after looking at a lot of these.


----------



## jtweigandt

That last picture was my design for "Cats" I've said that Cats will never be my favorite show, but it may be the favorite show I ever lit. 
I had to arm wrestle the set designer.. well actually tell him the moon would be a gobo on a phoenix LED color and all he had to do there was tell me where and how big. I had a cue probably an average of about every 30 seconds during that show. Actually went and taped early rehearsals at the rehearsal space outside the Theater, and had a basic show programmed on nomad before we ever came in to the theater. Most of the time in our community theater I don't have that luxury.. but an all dance show lent itself to that very well.


----------



## essentials




----------



## almorton

ACTSTech said:


> Now if I could just get everyone here to post their lighting plots along with pictures


Can I ask for clarification - by lighting plot do you mean the drawings showing lantern placement and patching, or do you mean the cue list plotted into the console? 

I've heard both expressions used.


----------



## ACTSTech

almorton said:


> Can I ask for clarification - by lighting plot do you mean the drawings showing lantern placement and patching, or do you mean the cue list plotted into the console?
> 
> I've heard both expressions used.


When I say plot, I mean the physical drawing of where instruments are placed. I’ve personally never heard of a cue list being called a plot.


----------



## almorton

Ok. I've heard the act of programming the cues called plotting the show. 

Our drawings range from properly produced CAD plots to back of a fag packet sketches.


----------



## jtweigandt

almorton said:


> Our drawings range from properly produced CAD plots to back of a fag packet sketches.


Here I dont smoke, so might use the back of a napkin.. but never a nappie


----------



## ACTSTech

That's what I use playbills for...

In the time before Corona, I used to print off the pdf of lighting plots if they were available before I went to see a show to save me the time of trying to figure out what the instruments were and where they were located. I've been chastised many times for taking photos during performances with my phone, usually never of the actors though. The usher at "The Band's Visit" was very confused when she asked to see what I had rolled up when I came through the door and was presented with all the lighting schematics of the show. I promised not to use lights or take photos when I was making notations, and she looked at me like I was (rightfully) insane.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I wasn't the LD for this, but I did design the rig and it was shot in my space, so I feel okay sharing this song from a "We the People" Concert last night:


----------



## josh88

So I know this is in the lighting forum AND it isn't theatre per say, but I was reflecting tonight on life and America and other projects so I thought I'd throw this in here for something different. A few years ago James Madison's Montpelier added a new exhibit called "the mere distinction of color" focusing not on Madison and instead 100 or so slaves the plantation kept at any given time, and their descendants. I've built stuff for broadway, for ESPN, colleges, some big companies and museums around the US and I still come back to this as the thing I think I'm most proud of. Its a killer exhibit and was one of the first of its kind in the US.


----------



## danhr

I'm reposting this from 2017. _Of Mice And Men_ at The Central New York Playhouse. Sad to report that Phil Brady (Right) died suddenly last weekend. He was a member of our production group, an amazing actor, and a sweet man. Always there for a joke, a work party, a hug, or simply his loving prescence. He will be missed.


----------



## BillESC

Thoughts.


----------



## Soundslikepeter

1. We did little shop of horrors!
2. My Head LX let me put some rainbow puke on stage
3. Our first livestream during the panini (first in the province too)
4. Samajam, where everyone gets percussion instruments!
5. My very empty pandemic space


----------



## ACTSTech

Soundslikepeter said:


> 1. We did little shop of horrors!
> 2. My Head LX let me put some rainbow puke on stage
> 3. Our first livestream during the panini (first in the province too)
> 4. Samajam, where everyone gets percussion instruments!
> 5. My very empty pandemic space


What movers are vomiting the light? Looks purdy for flash and trash.


----------



## Soundslikepeter

ACTSTech said:


> What movers are vomiting the light? Looks purdy for flash and trash.



So pretty much everything is vommiting light. Our rig in the space is completely LED. So there is a combo of d60s, s4 LED2, and solaspots in the air, and the ground has a handful of MH1s.


----------



## TimMc

Soundslikepeter said:


> So pretty much everything is vommiting light. Our rig in the space is completely LED. So there is a combo of d60s, s4 LED2, and solaspots in the air, and the ground has a handful of MH1s.



Sounds like you've got a near-fatal case of photorrhea.


----------



## DrewE

TimMc said:


> Sounds like you've got a near-fatal case of photorrhea.


Maybe just a little bit of lumenausea?


----------



## Footer

Holy crap. This thread is old enough to drive.


----------



## dbaxter

You might think this is my "April Fool" set construction picture, but it's actually what's specified for 'Wolves'. Simplest. Set. Ever.


----------



## jtweigandt

dbaxter said:


> You might think this is my "April Fool" set construction picture, but it's actually what's specified for 'Wolves'. Simplest. Set. Ever.


Perfect Pitch in a non musical... who'd a thunk?


----------



## nanced

dbaxter said:


> View attachment 21764
> 
> You might think this is my "April Fool" set construction picture, but it's actually what's specified for 'Wolves'. Simplest. Set. Ever.


Yas!!! This was my first show as technical director at GLM in Reno. We did it in the round, and the actors had to spend a lot of practice not losing the balls in the audience. The writer is actually from Reno!


----------



## waltg

Here is the techie portion of our yearly dance show. Set-wise there really isn't much to show off given we eliminated the grip crew with covid to keep numbers down. The programs' promo video runs up to 2:40 with the light show starting at 2:41ish.



Best,
Walt Gomes
(bonus points if you can find a frame with me behind the MA2)


----------



## LesWilson

From opening scene of Wind in the Willows. Streaks in the green are from a 19 degree S4 (tungsten) with breakup gobo. Fog is from DIY pea souper using sub-optimal TechIngredients design and two overhead Chauvet Hurricane Flex. It took a couple times to dial in the length of fog burst but nailed it on the third try.


----------



## Crisp image

This is the first day of tech for our little show. Can you guess what it is? This is one I built myself. The wings are controlled by radio and it will also drive around on stage. Everything is good in my world at the moment.
Stay safe
Regards
Geoff


----------



## ACTSTech

Crisp image said:


> This is the first day of tech for our little show. Can you guess what it is? This is one I built myself. The wings are controlled by radio and it will also drive around on stage. Everything is good in my world at the moment.
> Stay safe
> Regards
> Geoff


Is that backdrop painted, projected, a star drop? I'd like to steal that off of you for a show. Nice work!


----------



## Crisp image

ACTSTech said:


> Is that backdrop painted, projected, a star drop? I'd like to steal that off of you for a show. Nice work!


Hi ACTSTech,
We are using projections for this show available thorough MTI I think. They provide them and they are animated. This is the first time we are using them. I did however build the car.
Regards

Geoff


----------



## MarshallPope

We opened a show last night. I did double duty as scenic designer and prop supervisor. 100 individual hanging lightbulbs, stretching most of the way out into the house, 2 trees, and close to 50 sq ft of flowerbeds.

Almost Heaven: The Songs of John Denver - The Rev Theatre Company
Director/Choreographer: Brett Smock / Music Director: Corinne Aquilina / Scenic Designer: Marshall Pope / Costume Designer: Tiffany Howard / Lighting Designer: Jose Santiago / Sound Designer: Don Hanna / Hair & Makeup Designer: Alfonso Annotto / Production Stage Manager: Emma Power / Photo credit: @ron Heerkens Jr/ Goat Factory Media


----------



## macsound

Looks amazing!
Can we see your plot or would you like to walk us through your design? I love seeing and hearing designer's process. Even a youtube video would be delightful!

My favorite parts are your different color breakups but there's some play with the eye that I can't tell if the highsides are solid lav/purple or if they have breakups.


----------



## MarshallPope

macsound said:


> Looks amazing!
> Can we see your plot or would you like to walk us through your design? I love seeing and hearing designer's process. Even a youtube video would be delightful!
> 
> My favorite parts are your different color breakups but there's some play with the eye that I can't tell if the highsides are solid lav/purple or if they have breakups.


I can really only speak to scenic and practicals, but I did look back at the plot and the high sides do have breakups in them.

Across the board, our direction was warm, enveloping homeyness with heightened elements.


----------



## dbaxter

MarshallPope said:


> I can really only speak to scenic and practicals, but I did look back at the plot and the high sides do have breakups in them.
> 
> Across the board, our direction was warm, enveloping homeyness with heightened elements.


The photographer, Ron Heerkins, is a friend, and got started doing theater pics at Blackfriars, where I am. He now does show photos for many theaters around the Rochester, Syracuse, Buffalo area. His work is exceptional.


----------



## MarshallPope

dbaxter said:


> The photographer, Ron Heerkins, is a friend, and got started doing theater pics at Blackfriars, where I am. He now does show photos for many theaters around the Rochester, Syracuse, Buffalo area. His work is exceptional.


He's definitely one of, if not the, best theatre photographers I've seen.


----------



## Darin

_A Midsummer Night's Dream _at Wittenberg University (October 28-31, 2021)


----------



## What Rigger?

I handed off the FOH tablet for a couple songs and ran to catch the Mariachi Divas from an unconventional angle last week.


----------



## dbaxter

This for _Jerry's Girls. _Pretty simple. The stairs did light in sequence as they descended. Finally found a drummer who could play quietly enough to have him on stage! I put sound deadening behind the front panels, but I don't know how much good it did. Tucked the trumpet behind the stairs and pointed away from the audience.


----------



## LLDeen

Working in a road house, I get an opportunity to light a wide variety of performances. Every year, I put together a collage of the shows I was able to light. Here is my work from 2021.


----------



## danhr

We are back! _Silent Sky_ at the Central New York Playhouse in its new home in the basement of Atonement Lutheran Church, Syracuse. A homecoming for me as this was once home to Appleseed Productions (and happens to be my church as well). Directed by Dana Comfort, Amy Prieta as Henrietta Leavett, Lighting by Sarah Anson. Photo by AB photography.


----------



## dbaxter

danhr said:


> We are back! _Silent Sky_ at the Central New York Playhouse in its new home in the basement of Atonement Lutheran Church, Syracuse. A homecoming for me as this was once home to Appleseed Productions (and happens to be my church as well). Directed by Dana Comfort, Amy Prieta as Henrietta Leavett, Lighting by Sarah Anson. Photo by AB photography.


Just finished that show. Curious how you did the scene where her sister is playing the piano and she realizes the relationship between frequency and distance? I had 16 tiny bulbs across the ceiling and triggered them to the music. Took some 200+ cues using the music as the time code.


----------



## danhr

dbaxter said:


> Just finished that show. Curious how you did the scene where her sister is playing the piano and she realizes the relationship between frequency and distance? I had 16 tiny bulbs across the ceiling and triggered them to the music. Took some 200+ cues using the music as the time code.


We kept it fairly simple, just some star field gobos there and at the end when they’re at the observatory and for curtain call.


----------



## Ravenbar

Just wrapped up the first show at the local HS I've done since the pandemic shut down the production a week from opening. We did the same show that got shut down, just with a much younger cast than before, i.e. 5 seniors graduating and for 3, it was their first show.

I am their go to lighting guy. During the shut down period, the entire lighting system was upgraded from an Expression 3 console(I'd only worked with Express/Expression consoles previously) and am entirely conventional rig, to entirely LED rig(including 6 moving lights), controlled by an ETC Ion XE. I'm not really happy with the lighting I was able to deliver this go around, my main excuse being the learning curve on all the new equipment. IO literally didn't know how to even turn a light on the first 2 months, having only been told they were doing the show in January, after being told in October that they weren't doing a show due to mask requirements. My biggest problems being that the new system is a tracking system rather than the level A weeks ago,


----------



## Ravenbar

Just closed my first show at the local HSA since the pandemic shut down the production 2 yrs ago a week from opening. 

I'm their "go to lighting guy", although I work in an entirely different field the rest of the year. I'm very unhappy with the lighting for this years show, the primary reason being that while everything was shut down, the entire lighting system was upgraded from entirely conventional fixtures controlled via an Expression 3(which is the only console family I have experience with, having learned on an Express 24/48 and an Expression 1), and the replace console being an Expression 3.) i.e. I had a massive learning curve just to do the simplest things. I took me up until just a month before the show to figure out how to turn on any non-conventional fixtures, and I'd suggested running the show entirely off sub-masters, as I wasn't sure I could program the board adequately. The other major issue being that I didn't dare move lights around, as I have no clue as to how to repatch the board, and that the new system didn't account for an entire lighting position , up until they were installing, i.e. we have 8 less lekos than expected in key positions. Worst part being that I didn't realize up until less than a week before the show that it was a tracking console rather than the preset system I've worked with in the past. I much prefer preset systems, as it allows me to go into a specific cue and edit, without regards to the impact on other cues.


----------



## Addictedtogaff

Just finished a production of the music man for a high school program on Hilton head island. The program is modeled after the college experience in theater.


----------



## LesWilson

Small High School production of The Little Mermaid. We have very little room back stage which makes for a challenging set design each year. So the ship for this play was a challenge in that it needed to be large enough for a crew yet disassemble for other scenes. So our bow and masts stayed on stage FOC the whole show while the rest of the hull and stern came apart in basically 4' pieces that nested. The magic shell was 3D printed and filled with about 40 LEDs.


----------



## Crisp image

LesWilson said:


> Small High School production of The Little Mermaid. We have very little room back stage which makes for a challenging set design each year. So the ship for this play was a challenge in that it needed to be large enough for a crew yet disassemble for other scenes. So our bow and masts stayed on stage FOC the whole show while the rest of the hull and stern came apart in basically 4' pieces that nested. The magic shell was 3D printed and filled with about 40 LEDs.


Well done. Small spaces require big ideas on how to stage. I really like the shell. That was amazing.


----------



## danhr

Helping a friend with tech and lighting hang on _Radium Girls _at the CNY Community Arts Center in Fulton NY. Direction and Lighting design by William Edward White, scenic design and art by Navroz Dabu.


----------



## macsound

100% not my show.
But looking at photos, I can't believe this line array hang. Did they originally have the stage in the middle of the room and change it last minute?



credit: https://www.wilsonsmedia.com/dreamf...commerce-cloud-updates-and-more-from-day-two/


----------



## almorton

Looks like it's been set up for a boxing layout.


----------



## dbaxter

Ah, Spamalot. So many props, so many costumes (82 our Costumer said). Two levels. The battlements above the castle door go away in Act 2. I'll show what I did for Black Knight once I get the show video. These are work light photos. For production ones, go to https://galleries.goatfactorymedia.com/spamalot-bf2022/


----------



## jtweigandt

dbaxter said:


> Ah, Spamalot. So many props, so many costumes (82 our Costumer said). Two levels. The battlements above the castle door go away in Act 2. I'll show what I did for Black Knight once I get the show video. These are work light photos.


Where's the dark and very expensive forest?


----------



## dbaxter

We were willing to make some trees and bushes to bring on, but the director decided to make light of it and we spot light a little 2' Christmas tree outside the castle door.


----------



## dbaxter

Next up - _Miss Bennet: Christmas at Pemberley. _This was a bunch of work. We bought the entire inventory of one Home Depot's cove molding and had to go to another to finish. I should probably have taken a photo of the Christmas tree lit up considering my post on how I did it.


----------



## Darin

I love molding!


----------

